# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  The Northlands Saga - Spears in the Ice IC

## Ghostfoot

THE NORTHLANDS SAGA - SPEARS IN THE ICE
_The Northlanders have many words for a woman who practices the dark arts: fiend-woman, aglæcwif, sorceress, galdricge, seiðkona, or often simply witch. Unlike the mysterious, but respected, cunning women who are accepted into Northlander society for the wisdom they bring and their connection to worlds unseen, a witch-wife exists on the very fringes of society. She lurks in the shadows, universally reviled, subsisting on what little she can find, ever wary of an angry mob or vengeful jarl who holds her responsible for a bad crop, a blighted crop, or simply bad luck on a voyage. Despite all of these disadvantages, there are always those willing to make whatever sacrifice is necessary to embrace the unnatural power had by trafficking in such things. And sometimes, if a Northlander is desperate enough, he might be willing to have dealings with such matters himself. But there is always a price, for no one can dabble in the dark arts and hope to escape without at least some small taint of the shadow clinging to him...
_

You have been ordered to appear before your jarl, Olaf Henrikson, Jarl of Halfstead, greatest city of the Northlands. For young members in service to his household or visitors who have wintered to the south here at Silvermeade Hall but have no immediate plans for pursuing their wyrd, this is a moment of both hope and fear. Hope that he assigns you a glorious task that allows you to prove your mettle, but tinged with fear of his wrath should you fail. Your jarl is a good man, strong and battle-tested, with many famed heroic deeds to his name. Most importantly, he is a ring-giver, one who is generous to those in his service who prove themselves deserving.

After making yourself presentable, you and a few of his other retainers and guests walk through the gates of the great halls stockade and present yourselves to the guards at the carved wooden doors that mark the main entrance. After exchanging a few jests with these household warriors that you have known for as long as youve been a part of the jarls household, Ari Hrokson, your jarls herald, comes for you. 

I neednt remind you to keep polite and let the jarl speak first. And do not keep too much of his time, this is a busy day, the old skald states. He then announces you to the jarl, holding to accepted traditions of status with the careful order in which you are called forward, "Gunnar Hallvard...Skorri Erlensen...Freyja Skirlaug...Dark Dreams Wanderer...Signy Stone-Eye".

The hall is dimly lit, for this is a normal day and not a cause for feasting. Only a few huscarls stand about the room, but several thralls busy themselves putting up garlands of flowers and green boughs, preparations for the upcoming Feast of Freyja. The jarl is seated at the end of the feasting table in his chair, an ornate piece of work carved from the trunk of an oak. He is leaning in and talking with a stranger, a well dressed man with the bearing of an envoy. As you approach, you hear the jarl say,  and thirty-five cattle, thats all her dowry will be.

The jarl turns to you. Good, you have come quickly and well comported. This speaks kindly of you and your kin. Sit and partake of an early meal; you will need it, for I have a task for you. My three daughters, Inga, Fastvi, and Runa, wish to go out this afternoon and gather flowers for the feast. As this is a rightful thing for young girls to do, I am allowing it. They need to be guarded, and this is the task I set before you."

I know you have longed for a chance to prove yourselves and rise in my favor as well as allow your minds-worth to shine, but there is no spear-din today and no chance to shed battle-dew. All I have is this task: Spend a spring afternoon watching young girls as they pick flowers in the meadows. When you have your own halls and have seen the ravens sip on many a foemans lifeblood, such a day as this will be a boon beyond naming. So remember it well and pray that you have many more like it. Now, let us eat. But before that, allow me to introduce our bread-brother this morning, Ottar Gundrikson, skald and herald to the Jarl Ref Solumundson of the Vale."

The conversation between the two men immediately turns to tales of battles and adventures past, and you find it difficult to get a word in.

*Spoiler: Info*
Show

DC 10 Diplomacy check required if you wish to attempt to get a polite word in between the two older mens telling of tales of battles and adventures past.

*Spoiler: Knowledge (Nobility) check - Skorri:*
Show

Knowledge (Nobility) DC10 (1d20+5)[21]

Jarl Ref Solumundson of the Vale is a landholder of middling importance in the Storstrøm Vale but more importantly is joined by blood though his wife to the powerful Gat family, one of the two most-powerful clans in the Northlands. The Jarl has three sons of marrying age, all well accomplished in deed. Considering that Jarl Henriksons eldest daughter is sixteen, and thus of marrying age, you realize that you have likely stumbled into a discussion over her dowry.

Knowledge (Local/Nobility) DC15 (1d20+5)[17]

An alliance between Halfstead and the Gats would be beneficial but would also put the rival Hrolf clan at a disadvantage. Hordalands køenig recently passed away, leaving a child (Køenig Leif Ragison) on the throne. As Jarl Olaf supports the child king, he needs allies in the event of a civil war.


When everyone is checked in and ready, we'll get things started!

----------


## BelGareth

Gunnar nods to his wife Svanhild, she was worried that the Jarl would ask him to go raiding, they were not ready for it, they had just planted the crops for the season, and they needed tending, but she would do, if it was asked. He could see it in her eyes and he melted inside, she was his world, along with Fell and Liv, his two children, who were tending the goats, or attempting to do so without their mothers direction. He smiled keenly at his wife, and bid her goodbye as he mounted his horse, and rode out.

He met the others, along with Ari Hrokson, who he nodded to with respect, and entered the hall, being first due to his land, and title. He nodded and bowed his head slightly to Jarl Henrikson, he was his Jarl, and he was his in his household, but he was still but a man. Only the weaklings down south went any further, some even bending their knees on the dirt!

He was hopeful, a good raiding would prove a great opportunity, but this was good as well, while it wouldn't secure him silver, it should be easier though, and the Jarl was correct, this would be looked back upon when his Children were grown, and he was fat in his own Hall.

Without saying a word, he nods his head again, and moves to a table, he had missed his morning meal, and this was a welcome surprise.

----------


## PeacefulOak

Mørkedrømevandrer runs his fingers across his close-shorn hair, not touching the thickly oiled crest of hair that falls down past his shoulders.  His morning had been spent admiring what was quite possibly the self-same flowers they were to escort the maidens to, and the amusement of being asked to do for honor what he had done for pleasure was hard to keep from his face.  

A response was, of course, required.  "Worry not, Jarl.  The spirits of the land and sky will watch over your girl-childs with me.  No harm will befall them, from beast or man."

His piece spoken, he joins the landholder at the table and uses his knife to cut and catch a slice of meat.  Tearing into it, he speaks with juices running down his chin.  "It is Gunnar, no? 
 How fares your land?"

----------


## DrK

Freyja Skirlaug

The Giantess strides through the small holding, long skirts brushing the mud covering up her armoured boots and concealing the heavy coat of leather and chain beneath it. With her spear in her hand and shield on her back she looked every inch the viking sea raider of Wotan that she has been for the past few years since the day she was adopted into the hall of the Jarl and given to Wotan's protection. 

Heading into the hall she leaves most of the man weapons she carries by the house guards near the door, hanging her shield upon the wall and giving a low bow to the Jarl. *"Greetings Jarl. God's blessing on you and your kin."* She settles where he motions, sitting gingerly lest her massive bulk crush the tables and bench into kindling. She pulls a horn bladed knife from her boot and carves a chunk of meat listening to the Jarl. *"My thanks Jarl for the mead and food."* She listens to the suggestion and nods. *"Yes my Jarl. THey shall be kept safe from harm."*

----------


## Dexam

Skorri cheerfully trades jests and jokes with the guards as he waits before the hall of his jarl; but also takes note of the others who have been called forth this day. He nods most respectfully to Ari Hrokson as he speaks, listening carefully, but he cannot help but entertain the idle thought that perhaps one day the position of herald to Jarl of Halfstead (be it Olaf or Olaf's heir) might one day be his - unless his wyrd led him down a different path, of course.

As his name is called, he gives a rogue-ish smirk and a quick wink to Signy Stone-Eye, trying to provoke some kind of reaction from the usually enigmatic woman. 

Skorri nods respectfully and gives a slight bow to the jarl, listening carefully as he speaks, and idly wondering who the stranger is conversing with the jarl. 

When the jarl has said his piece, Skorri quickly responds of with "Of course, my Jarl. I can think of no greater honour than guarding the brightest treasures in all of Halfstead, if only for an afternoon." 

Taking a seat at the feasting table, the normally talkative young skald is momentarily speechless, his mind buzzing like a summer greenfly as he realises the implications of the Jarl's guest and the conversation they walked in on.

_An impending wedding! Certainly a chance to compete against the other skalds during the celebrations. I'll have to tell father to hold onto that small cask of Southlander liquor from the last trading voyage; it will make a fine gift. I wonder when the celebration will be held? Lots of weddings around the Feast of Freyja, so probably sometime after... and where? Here, or in the Vale? If in the Vale, then if I can make a good impression today, then maybe there's a chance of joining the jarl's honour-guard for the trip. I wonder if this means that the  Gats are making a play for the support of Halfstead? Though knowing Jarl Olaf, he's probably planning to marry one of his other daughters into the Hrolfs..._

Skorri absent-mindedly sips at his mead and chews on some meat as on and on the thoughts chase each other around in his head.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy too enters the hall last of all in the shadows of the rest of the party, accompanied by a swishing of dresses and the occasional rattle of charms. You've grown to know the strangely raven-haired woman well over the winter months and while she fully acts the image of a mysterious cunning woman you know that, although possessing surprising innate talent, she is only new to start proper mastery of her sorcerous powers. "As my jarl wishes", her words spoken softly and lost amid the hubbub.

...........................

As the two men talk and boast in earnest you are largely left to listen to the tales and talk among yourselves, enjoying an early lunch of black bread, butter, the last of the winters pickled flounder, fresh spring greens (cooked with white beans and a ham hock), and several pints of beer. As the meal draws to a close Jarl Olaf bids you farewell, "There are horses for you at the stables, mind you don't leave my daughters waiting long at the gates."

You take your leave and stop by the stables, where several of the jarl's fine horses are ready and waiting for you. You know it is a great responsibility to be charged with use of the jarl's horses as they are extremely valuable and the trade of such brings much-needed coin to the region.

*Spoiler: Horses*
Show

Light horse on loan for anyone who wants one - Mørkedrømevandrer, Skorri, Signy? Gunnar has his own horse and Freyja is too big!

You arrive at the Silvermeade stockade wall to find the gate open and three young women astride fine horses waiting there impatiently. The oldest wears a dress of blue linen with a squared border of small yellow flowers embroidered around the neck. She is tall and fair of face, her golden hair coiled about her head in braids and covered in a silver net. Her face favors her father, and she is introduced by your escort as Inga, the Jarls oldest daughter. Next to her upon a skittish mare sits a girl of perhaps thirteen. Her dress is a plain green smock, and her hair and eyes are dark like her mothers. She is named to you as Fastvi.

The third girl is the smallest, perhaps nine or ten years old, with a distant and dreaming look on her face. Her hair is fair like her older sisters but the resemblance ends there. You have heard the rumors of Little Runas troubled birth near ten winters ago whispered around the hearth fires out of the jarls hearing. The truth of these tales seems to be told in the angry red birthmark that covers her face from left ear to chin, the girl seemingly unaware of the rough, wrinkled texture or the ill portent it marks. Worse from the standpoint of omens are her eyes, one blue and one pale green, the eyes of the aglæcwif  the witch-wife. Nevertheless, though dreamy and precocious, the jarl and his wife have loved Little Runa dearly, and she has enjoyed the privileges and upbringing of a devoted family despite the ill omens of her birth. If anything can overcome the spinnings of the wyrd at her birth, it would have to be the good Jarl Henrikson, a man favored by fate as much as any man can claim.



Inga's eyes settle on Gunnar, ignoring everybody else. "We've been waiting. I trust your companions won't keep us any longer? Let's be off". Signy barely stifles a snort at the insolent elder girls attititude.

*Spoiler: Knowledge (Local) check - Gunnar & Skorri:*
Show

Knowledge (Local) DC15
Gunnar (1d20+6)[26]
Skorri (1d20+5)[16]

You have heard rumors that Runa's birthing was a difficult one. You recall that at Runas birth the midwives of the holdfast were afraid that both child and mother would be lost. Fearing the worst, the jarl sent his best huscarls across the Moors and into the Barrow Lands to seek out a seiðkona  a witch for all purposes  named Sibbe the Unkempt. They found the filthy, rag-covered witch and brought her back to aid in the birthing. True, the witchs magic saved Runa and her mother, but the child has never been quite right, marked by fate for the sorcerous interference at her birth. Furthermore, she seems to see and hear things that are not there, and has on more than one occasion spoken of things she could not know of or of things that occurred well before they happened. Still, the jarl and his wife love the girl and dote on her a great deal of time.

----------


## BelGareth

Nodding to newcomer, *"Aye, Gunnar Hallvard, it is well, though we had several goats take ill this past season, so our herd is having a hard time, but the crops are settled, Svanhild will see to it all while I am busy though,"* he eyes him in return with a raised eyebrow, not knowing too much about him *"How are the spirits today? Good I hope?"* he asks, tearing a piece of bread, and nodding to the others as they sit

...........................
Gunnar rides up to the three on his on horse, Thor, his wife thought it amusing to call his horse after the gods themselves, even though it hinted of blasphemy. He often refrained referencing them by name because of it, which made some things awkward, making his wife laugh even more. 

He nods his head to the three girls as they approach, *"My apologies my Lady, we only just got word, we are ready as you will. May I ask which meadow we are going to today?"* he completely ignores her imperious attitude, he'd talked to nobles who 'assumed' much more before, this was nothing new.

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug* 

The Giantess accepts the Jarl's curt dismissal without a word. She has become used to being treated as an outcast by many due to her tainted blood line. Indeed, if the Priests had not taken her in she would have probably been tied to a stone and dropped of the side of the longboat rather than being part of a crew of one of them. At least amongst the crew of the Riverserpent she had gained acceptance and even respect.

As they head to the stables Freyja looks at the horses and signs, *"Aye, I'll run alongside and try not to slow you over much. It would take a beast like Sleipnir himself to bear my weight"* Walking swiftly with spear sloped on her shoulder she follows th others through the town, happy to let the horses rather than her clear a path. her spear in hand and shield on her back clatter and rattle as she walks but the weapons on her harness make her feel better and she feels honoured to have the trust of the Jarl in protecting his daughters.

--

At seeing the 3 girls astride their mounts she approaches them nodding to them in a respectful manner. One that is dented slightly by the imperious tone of the eldest daughter. Her eyes longer on the yougest child, a feeling of sorrow as she knows how hard it is to find acceptance in the town. *"Aye Lady. As Gunnar says we can be ready when you are"*

----------


## Dexam

Skorri shakes off his reflective mood and hoes into the food with the enthusiasm of a young man who has spent far too often dining on naught but hardtack and pickled or salt fish while working aboard his father's longboat. As he eats, he chit-chats with the others at the table, wondering if any of them have realised the importance of the jarl's guest, but realising that discussing it in front of them would be impolite. 

When they approach the stables, Skorri eyes the horses with only slightly more excitement than the giantess. "I'd rather the tiller or oars of a longboat under my hands any day of the week, than the saddle of a horse under my backside!" he jokes as mounts his designated ride. He nods to Freyja as attempts to bring his horse under his control. "I've seen some mighty horses bred by the southlanders that I would daresay could carry even you with ease; they make even the jarl's fine mounts seem as small as foals." 

- - - - -

Skorri gives a dramatic sigh, as he hears Inga's complaint. "Ah, so impatient! Surely you must not begrudge the flowers of the field a few more moments of their glory, before you arrive in the meadow and outshine them with your beauty?" He gives a smile that is as completely innocent as fresh-fallen snow.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Inga doesn't even acknowledge Skorri's response, simply turning her horse and showing her back to him, the horse itself choosing this moment to break wind at him. Looking over at Gunnar she does give him the courtesy of waiting until his nod of readiness before she flicks her reigns and she and the other girls move forward out of the gates at a trot.

As soon as you are out of sight of the holdfast Fastvi bunches up her green smock and whips the whole thing off, revealing functional tunic and trousers underneath. "Hah, that's better!" She glowers at her elder sister's disapproving look before urging her horse forward, darting about the party and riding well ahead clearly enjoying her freedom away from the restrictions and expectations of her parents at Silvermeade Hall.

It should only take an hour's ride through farmland and well-coppiced woods to the Meadows where the girls want to pick flowers. The Meadows are beyond the settlements, just inside the boundaries of the forest and more wild, but still near enough to largely be safe. Freemen out in fields still spotted here and there with snow in the shadows, or traveling along the muddy road wave to your group as you ride past, and some of the higher-status hirdmen stop and call greetings. Inga continues her brusque manner with all encountered. She only deigns to give freemen and their families a slight wave or nod of the head and is too curt and short with the hirdmen who greet her. Runa rides quietly nearby, muttering to herself in an unsettling way and occasionally laughing softly.

*Spoiler: Perception DC12 - all pass except Freyja & Signy*
Show

Gunnar (1d20+4)[14]
DDW (1d20+7)[15]
Freyja (1d20-1)[11]
Skorri (1d20+3)[15]
Signy (1d20)[2]

Runa is obviously holding half of a conversation with some unseen (imaginary?) person. She's a peculiar wee girl.

Will Save DC10 for those who know of her origins:
Gunnar (1d20)[7]
Skorri (1d20+1)[14]

Knowing the background of Little Runa's birth, her behaviour is quite unsettling to you. DC10 will save or shaken until further notice.

Your horses travel on at a trot as you make your way toward the Meadows, Fastvi darting about on her horse eager to be ahead. It's been not 20 minutes since you left the holdfast when on the muddy track ahead of you, you spot a group of five armed warriors riding your way down the trail. Their horses move slowly as if exhausted from long riding, and they and their mounts are spattered with the mud of hard travel. They've clearly seen you too but make no move to alter their gait, continuing to approach at their weary pace. At this distance you can't make out their identities.

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

the Giantess bounds along beside the horses, her long stride more or less keeping pace with horses as she clatters along, longspear in hand and watchful for danger. SHe lets the men watch the two older girls as she stays closer to the youngest. A youth being spat upon and cursed and spending much of her time with the seers and priests having left her used to slightly odd behavior as she ignores the small child talking to herself. She looks at SKorri with a surprised look - *"I'b be impressed to see horses that big. But I'm with you. A solid wooden deck, a strong rower and an enemy boat to board is where joy can be found."* She glances back to the young girls, speaking more softly to the young bard - *"Is there trouble brewing that Jarl would fear for the safety of his daughters so much?"*

----

In the meadow she slows, still staying near the youngest of the girls although when the riders appear she darts forward in front of the girls, the massive door sized shield dropping into place as she levels the 15ft long spear towards the enemies, glancing left and right she calls *"Form Wall..."* wondering who will join her.

----------


## BelGareth

Gunnar gave his nod of assent, he appreciated that she even would listen to him, and he held no qualms as to why, she was following the dictates of this land, which would serve her well if she is married off to a foreign noble, but it would be good for her also to treat those lower than her with more respect. With a sigh, he kicked _Thor_ into a trot and followed the young ladies, hastening to perform his stewardship as best as possible. 

As soon as Fastvi ripped off her clothes to reveal another set beneath, he grinned like a wolf, he could remember another lady acting similarly, and he had married her. He canted up and picked up the clothes, stuffing them into his bag so she could get back into them on the way back, best to protect her modesty from others, and her fathers wrath.

He saw Runa talking to herself, but he couldn't recall the history, there was something he couldn't quite recall, and for some reason, he was fine with that, as he was thinking he heard Freyja call to form the shield wall, he frowned and looked out, No, there was no reason to do that...yet....these were warriors who had seen battle, and probably recently, and they showed no aggression.

He shook his head, *"Not yet Freyja, let's go see what they need."* Not wanting to split anyone up, he turned to the girls *"Ladies, if you'll ride behind us, we'll go and meet these warriors who block our way, be sure to stay close."* he eyed Fastvi, of course, they could ignore him completely, but he hoped they wouldn't.

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Dark Dreams Wanderer*

The journey so far had not been one of comfort, as the gait of a horse was much rougher than the dainty steps and bounds of a reindeer. Of course, comfort itself was a southern idea with no place in the mind of a Nuk, and so the wild-looking ranger had kept his eyes on the horizon as they travelled. His horn-backed bow (ah, the pride of wielding a weapon of his own make) was held at the ready with an arrow notched, eyes peeled for both foes and prey.

The affectations of the youngest high-blood were both strange and familiar to the Wanderer. Born into the care of the wise women of his people, he well understood that the girl was speaking with the spirits of this place. So young, though, to be hearing clearly enough to converse.

Sharp Nuk eyes easily caught the motion on the horizon, giving ample excuse for the Wanderer to slip free from his saddle, a simple glare and a spoken Stand. holding the trained beast in place.

Stalking wide of the group, he scanned both the oncoming tattered warriors and the path behind, an arrow held taught on the string.

*Spoiler: OoC* 
Show

Wild Empathy (1d20-1)[*13*]
Perception (1d20+7)[*23*]

----------


## Dexam

> Inga doesn't even acknowledge Skorri's response, simply turning her horse and showing her back to him, the horse itself choosing this moment to break wind at him.


"Truly, a fitting melody to herald the departure of our jarl's eldest daughter," Skorri half-whispers as Inga rides out of earshot. "It would seem that both rider and mount have airs about them, and neither particularly pleasant." He grins broadly, gripping the reigns and nudging his own horse in the ribs, spurring it into trot after the girls.

The young skald's eyes widen in surprise as Fastvi begins removing her smock, which turns into a pleased chuckle as she reveals the tunic and trousers beneath. _Well, well - it seems that Fastvi has a hidden adventurous streak,_ he thinks to himself, as the girl rides around the group. _The jarl is going to have his hands full with that one before long!_




> *Freyja Skirlaug*
> 
> the Giantess bounds along beside the horses, her long stride more or less keeping pace with horses as she clatters along, longspear in hand and watchful for danger. SHe lets the men watch the two older girls as she stays closer to the youngest. A youth being spat upon and cursed and spending much of her time with the seers and priests having left her used to slightly odd behavior as she ignores the small child talking to herself. She looks at SKorri with a surprised look - *"I'b be impressed to see horses that big. But I'm with you. A solid wooden deck, a strong rower and an enemy boat to board is where joy can be found."* She glances back to the young girls, speaking more softly to the young bard - *"Is there trouble brewing that Jarl would fear for the safety of his daughters so much?"*


"Ha! You wouldn't even believe half of the things I've seen in the southlander ports I've visited," Skorri replies, pleased to have an audience, even if it is only the giant-kin woman. "I think they're all a bit gods-touched, and not in a good way." His eyes can't help but stray to the strange, muttering young Runa. "Maybe it's all that sun and hot weather; it must cook their brains. They have some interesting drinks, though; and interesting girls..." he trails off, belatedly realising that such tales probably wouldn't amuse his current audience. He coughs, and lowers his voice "No trouble brewing yet, but..." he glances around, making sure that the girls aren't listening too closely. "It would seem that Inga there is getting wed, and when a jarl's child weds, that means alliances and politics. Some of the other jarls might take offence at the alliance, or seek advantage from the wedding - a bride-to-be is doubly valuable, to both her family and that of her intended husband."

When the riders are spied upon the trail, Skorri rides up alongside Gunnar and readies his shield, though does not reach for a weapon. "What do you think?" he asks, deferring to the experience of the older man. "Ride up and meet them, or wait here until they pass?" He scans the group of riders, looking for anything that might give some clue to their identity.

*Spoiler*
Show

Perception: (1d20+3)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Cautious at the approach of the armed warriors your fears are soon eased as you note the familiar faces of the men as they grow closer. Hallbjorn Bolverkson and Kraki Hallason, huscarls of Jarl Olaf, are accompanied by a couple of household warriors Young Ljot and Berg Geirson as well as a somewhat violent mercenary recently arrived from Vastavikland known as Hauk Arinbjornson. 

All are known to you by sight, but you have never had any dealings with them. Hallbjorn in particular is a barrel-chested man with curly blond hair and beard who is well-respected as a stout fighter and one of Jarl Olaf's most trusted huscarls. The group are bristling with weapons, mainly spear, shield & handaxe although Young Ljot also carries a longbow, Berg a sword and Hauk nothing but a heavy greataxe. None are readied threateningly.

The leader, Hallbjorn, calls a greeting as he rides closer "Ho there, hold. Where are you bound?". Following him, Young Ljot the archer can hardly keep his eyes off the girls, blushing when Inga looks at him. Berg sneezes and wipes his mud-spattered sleeve across his face. The mercenary axeman Hauk sneers "What have we here? Fine ladies all out for a morning ride?"

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Dark Dreams Wanderer*

The wild haired Nuk lowers his bow at the warriors approach, though he eyes askance the state of their gear. He might have held silence as the greater valor had the axe wielding oaf not spoken.

Quiet your tongue, sell-soul, lest your words betray your true cowardice and lack of respect for the Jarl and his People.

----------


## DrK

The giantess recognises them as kinsmen raising her spear and standing tall as they approach, although with an eye on their unkempt mud splattered appearance she makes sure to stay between the and the girls in her charge.

Her face darkens at the brutes comment. She echoes the nuk beside her. *"mind your tongue mercenary. These are the daughters of the Jarl."*

----------


## BelGareth

Recognizing their Jarls men immediately set Gunnar at ease, but he frowned as the sell-sword disrespected his wards, _had he no clue who this was?_ he thought ruefully to himself as his own companions attempted to guard their wards honor, such as it was.

*"Hallbjorn!"* he says relieved, *"we have been blessed to watch over the Jarls daughters, they are heading to a meadow to pick flowers, what of you?"* he says, trying his best to be diplomatic as his companions throw threats like words in the wind.

----------


## Dexam

Skorri relaxes slightly as he recognises the men, and slings his shield over his back once more.

He nods towards the axe-wielding mercenary and then, grinning, half-whispers to his companions "You'd have to worry about either his eyesight or choice of 'company' if he can't tell a warrior from a fine lady!" 

Skorri nudges his horse forwards a little, but still slightly behind Gunnar. "Ho there, Hallbjorn, Kraki! Looks like you've ridden far and hard today; what news? Anything that concerns us?"

----------


## Ghostfoot

Hallbjorn nods his head. "The Meadows then," he says, "Keep an eye out for an outlaw by the name of Styr the Ugly. Hes a tall man, dark haired, and has a scar across his chin like a serpents tail. We've hunted him this last week on the Moors but he's slipperier than an eel. A murderer with no qualms so beware." To his men he turns and says "Make way for the Jarl's daughters".

Hauk however does not abide by his leaders words and the Vastiviklander taunts the Nuk and Freyja further "Must be proud warriors who escort little girls to pick flowers; fine warriors work that is. What say you step off that horse and learn what the weather of weapons is all about".

"No need to quarrel. We all have a duty to do." says Kraki edging his horse forward to block the way between Hauk and your party. "Save it for Njarni the Traitor or Gufti the Clever. There's plenty deserve it."

The girls don't seem too worried by this interaction but watch your exchange with interest, safely back a few steps.

*Spoiler: Knowledge (Local) check - Gunnar & Skorri:*
Show

Knowledge (Local) DC15
Gunnar (1d20+6)[12]
Skorri (1d20+5)[19]

Njarni the Traitor is a wanted criminal from Storstrøm Vale who murdered his own jarl. 
Gufti the Clever is likewise a fugitive rapist from Trotheim in Storstrøm Vale.
Both are rumoured to be in the area.

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Mørkedrømevandrer*

Catching the inference of the higher-born of the group, the Wanderer still casts his gaze hard on the mercenary.

"I stand on the spirits of the earth already..... warrior." The word is said with barely-suppressed derision, as the Wanderer does not believe the mercenary deserves the term.

----------


## BelGareth

Gunnar knows those names. This was not good, but at least they had a sortie to protect the Jarl's Daughters, he was wise as his years, and now Gunnar understood some of the reason for duty.

He nods back to Hallbjorn, *"Many thanks, we shall keep watch."* he says, completely ignoring the barbed threat from the Vastiviklander, he turns to the young women and nods again, *"We best be off then my ladies, else all the flowers may pick themselves."* 

*Spoiler*
Show


Sense Motive the Vastiviklander
(1d20+4)[*6*]

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

At the inference from Haruk about their lack of stature her knuckles whiten on the grip of the spear. Too long had she been victim of jokes and abuse from the drunken rabble that made up most fo the Jarl's household. But, before she could speak the well spoken  Hallbjorn and Gunnar speak and she relaxes slightly. STill standing in front of the daughters she nods to Hallbjorn, *"Thanks for the words of warning. I know not all those names but we'll keep an eye out"*

At Gunnar's weak joke she smiles slightly looking the bard, almost level with the mounted man despite her horse, *"Aye, lets be off and leave Hallbjorn  and his companions to their business."*

----------


## Ghostfoot

"Hauk, hold now! This is unseemly for our jarl's men. Enjoy your day. Be watchful." Hallbjorn reigns in Hauk, and the search party continue onward nodding politely to the daughters, their weary horses trudging through the mud as they head back toward Silvermeade Hall.

Fastvi wistfully watches the warriors depart, clearly somewhat taken by the attitude of the battle-hardened men. No sooner have you set off, Hallbjorn's party now out of sight, than she pipes up "Race you to the Meadows!". Spurring her horse forward she is off, leaping a nearby ditch and hurtling cross-country across the fields towards a nearby copse.

*Spoiler: Mini-game!*
Show

Only if anyone wants to try to stop Fastvi from riding off.

Initiative
Fastvi (1d20+2)[*15*]
Gunnar (1d20+3)[*9*]
DDW (1d20+2)[*15*]
Freyja (1d20+1)[*14*]
Skorri (1d20+2)[*12*]
Signy (1d20+1)[*16*]

Ride DC15 to jump the ditch (otherwise fall for 1d6 damage _Edit: let's make it nonlethal damage_)

If you win initiative and make the jump then a DC10 Ride check will catch Fastvi (you get two chances).
If you lose initiative and make the jump then a DC10 Ride check will still catch Fastvi (but you get only one roll).

If you don't catch her or fall from the horse, then...I'm sure things will be just fine  :Small Wink:

----------


## Dexam

Skorri frowns and grimaces when he hears the names mentioned by Hallbjorn and Kraki; with honourless sharks like those prowling the area, there was small wonder that the jarl wanted an armed escort for his daughters.

He nods his thanks to Hallbjorn and Kraki, but continues to ignore Hauk. "We appreciate the advice; remind me to buy you all a beer if meet up in Halfstead, hey?"

* * *

"Gods' balls!" Skorri exclaims as Fastvi gallops off. "Why am I not surprised? _HYA!_" Without waiting for instruction, he digs his heels into his mount's ribs and sets off after her.

*Spoiler*
Show

Ride check to jump the ditch: (1d20+1)[*5*]

Damage, in case of fall: (1d6)[*3*]

Ride check to catch up, in case of success: (1d20+1)[*5*]

Edit: about what I expected...  :Small Annoyed:

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Dark Dreams Wanderer*

Spirits of wind protect... the Wanderer sighs, then dashes in pursuit.

*Spoiler: OoC* 
Show

(1d20+2)[*18*] ride

(1d6)[*3*] non-lethal

(1d20+2)[*9*] chance 1
(1d20+2)[*12*] chance 2

Success!



Catching up to the racing maiden, the Wanderer does not touch the other horse but calls across: Well run, lady! Caution, though. There is risk here, and you do not wish to bring shame to the men behind, do you?

----------


## BelGareth

Gunnar is too slow to react, but watches as the Wanderer catches up, he scowls, but otherwise says nothing, someone had to stay with the other 2.

----------


## DrK

Freyja watches the bondsmen ride south before glancing at Skorri and the others, *"Those names, are they known to you?"*. She restsger spear onber shoulder oce more when they are gone, eyes lingering on Hauk with hostility. 

---

As Fastvi gallops off she spins, alert to danger before holding as Skorri and the Wanderer chase. Without a horse she could not hold to catch the girl.

----------


## Dexam

As Skorri and his mount approach the ditch, the horse shies in the hands of its inexperienced rider; Skorri is sent vaulting from the saddle, landing in the grass with a _*thud!*_

Momentarily winded, Skorri stands up to see that the Nuklander has easily cleared the ditch with his horse and is catching up with Fastvi. Rubbing a bruised shoulder, he turns back to the others. "And this demonstrates why I'm a sailor, and not a horseman. Truly, if I'd been in a longboat, I'd've made it jump that ditch with ease!"

He limps off to round up his horse, muttering "Get back here, you traitorous beast!"

----------


## Ghostfoot

Fastvi is off, laughing as she hurtles across the fields on horseback. As Skorri is sent tumbling in tangled bruised heap Mørkedrømevandrer urges his horse forward leaping over the ditch in pursuit.

Gunnar, Freyja and Signy all watch with frustration, unwilling or unable to join the chase. Inga and Runa wait too, little Runa muttering to herself while Inga rolls her eyes at her sister's antics and then sighs with embarrassed boredom as her 'guard' Skorri tumbles into the mud.

A stooped old farmer, Old Ljot, rounds the corner from a low-thatched barn, waving his old hoe over his head yelling curses "Lazy...pig-brained wastes of breath...tearing up my field!!!!". He starts to calm somewhat as the chase resolves. Fastvi tears across the field towards the nearby treeline but Mørkedrømevandrer is close behind. The tundra elf has a knack with animals and his steed responds, bringing him alongside the errant girl. 

Fastvi reigns in her horse. "Can't a girl have fun. It's all so...boring!" but she smiles as she says it, clearly happy to have had a little freedom and to have been joined in the chase by Mørkedrømevandrer. The two return to the road, rejoining the group to continue onward and leaving Old Ljot to tend his trampled fields.

..................................

Five minutes or so later the trail from Silvermeade Hall west to the Meadows crosses a larger north-south road. This is the main Coast Road and it crosses your trail here at One-Eyed Svens Spring. Named for the old huscarl who has taken this natural spring and enlarged it, ringing it with stone as a service to travelers and others taking the main road, the spring is the best watering hole in the area. An thin, older fellow sits under a lean-to by this spring pool whittling, a small pile of wood shavings at his feet. A hunting horn and a well-used fighting axe rest within arms reach. It is the huscarl, One-Eyed Sven who tends this spring when not called by his duties in Jarl Olafs hall.

He hails you as you ride up, recognising you. Morning young folk, care for some dried apples?"

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

Freyja nods, smiling in amusement at the young girls antics but glad that the aelf was able to catch her. Seeing Rina talking to herself she walks beside her, a polite *"shal I lead her for you?"* rather than, "_I  don't trust you to not fall off"_.

The long walk is good for her after a season on the boats and she enjoys the fresh air, long legs keeping apace with the slowly walking horses. She nods to the hurscal. *" Just the fresh water if it  pleases you."*

----------


## Dexam

Rubbing his bruises while rounding his recalcitrant horse, Skorri tries to placate the irate farmer Ljot. 

"Hey, don't blame us; blame the horses! Damned beasts have a mind of their own!"




> Freyja watches the bondsmen ride south before glancing at Skorri and the others, *"Those names, are they known to you?"*.


With the excitement of the chase over, as they ride towards the Coast Road, Skorri answers Freyja's question. 

"Aye, they're known to me, but by reputation only. Criminals, they are - murderers and rapists from Storstrøm Vale, fleeing the justice of their jarls. Rumours say that they're hiding around Halfstead somewhere."

As they approach the spring, Skorri returns the hail.

"A good day to you, too, Sven One-Eye; my father sends his regards. Some dried apples sound delicious," he says with the enthusiasm of the perpetually hungry young lad that he is. "Thank you for the offer!" Skorri dismounts from his horse and leads it to the spring for a drink. "Got any good gossip for me today?"

----------


## BelGareth

Gunnar pulls up and smiles, nodding with respect. *"Ho Sven One-Eye! some apples sound like a good idea. You haven't seen anyone slinking about these parts?"*

----------


## PeacefulOak

Mørkedrømevandrer smiles at the Royal lady, understanding somehat the need for freedom in the wilds. It is still strange to him that some people are treated so differently than others... but such is the way of the human-folk. When they reach the old buscarlo, the Wanderer veers from the group, riding a wide circle with eyes and ears open, watching for any sign of danger.

----------


## Ghostfoot

One-Eyed Sven hands around dried apples and water as demands, the kindness of his manner at odds with his scarred and rugged old body. He looks each of you over with his good eye as he caters to you, the other eye taken in combat, a sure sign of Odin's favour for the aging warrior. The three girls happily take a few apples as they chatter among themselves while Signy only a sip of water. One-Eyed Sven is well-respected at Silvermeade Hall and must be more like an old uncle to them as he often steps in to supervise younger huscarls and thralls when Jarl Olaf and Hallbjorn are called away. Mørkedrømevandrer stays some distance away, skirting the site as he stays alert.

You young folks should keep an eye out, I did hear from Hallbjorn that a couple of outlaws have been spotted out on the Moors, not to mention the trouble that Sigfastr the dwarf ran into in the forest  damned fairies. And keep a look out for troll sign. We may not have got them all when we burned em out of the hills last winter. Oh, and keep an eye on the weather, Ive got an awful crick in my back, sure sign of a storm coming.

After Inga explains that you are headed to the nearby Meadows he responds to the rest of you,

"Well, its a nice day to travel, and I envy you a peaceful task for it. Me, I have to head back to the hall this afternoon and see what ol Olaf is planning for the season. Probably going whaling. The godi and cunning women are talking about a dry summer, and that means a poor harvest.

After a ten minutes or so with the old veteran you are refreshed and invigorated from a fair few battle yarns he clearly loves to tell, although the Inga becoming agitated and restless at the subject matter (Fastvi however is entranced by the tales). Eventually you mount up continue onward, anticipating only a short final leg to your destination.

..........

Crossing the Coast Road you near the end of your ride, the trail turning southwest and heading into the woods where the Meadows are situated. This part of the forest is fairly tame, and you soon find yourselves on a dirt double track through the trees, muddy in the low places due to recent rains. After a few minutes, you hear the lowing of oxen and the raised voice of a man cursing his beasts. Coming around the corner, you see a small, heavily laden cart stuck in the mud. A one-eyed elderly man (not One-Eyed Sven) is trying to goad a pair of oxen into pulling the cart from the mud, with little success. Standing off to the side, out of the mud, is a strikingly handsome blonde woman of middle years and a young red-haired boy.

There is no room on the trail to pass the cart where it is stuck. To do so you would need to forge your way through the surrounding trees with the girls, a task that Inga and Runa are certainly not dressed for. Inga huffs in irritation at the blocked way forward and looks across at you as if to say "fix this!".

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

The giantess strides towards the wagon, turning to a nod at the woman. *"As you say miladie's."* Approaching the nearby jammed wagon she nods to the old man and the woman. *"God's greetings to you on this fine day. How can we help you. Yuo seem to be having some problems."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Diplomacy (1d20+5)[*10*] if needed
Strength check (1d20+4)[*9*] if needed

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Mørkedrømevandrer*

Something about this felt wrong to the Wanderer. Great potential for risk here, with the cart blocking the road. Ware danger, warleader. I go to move the beasts. He casts his voice low to his companions before slipping from his horse, longbow to hand and terbuje strapped as always to his back. His steps are quick, an odd mix of low lander lanky strides and Nuklander light-footedness.

Moving easily to the oxen, he addresses the man. Na, man go easy. Yanking on them will get you nowhere. He proceeds to speak softly to the oxen in the Nuk tongue, urging them to lend their strength to moving the cart free. Still, his eyes scan the surrounds for danger.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Handle Animal: (1d20+2)[*9*]
Perception: (1d20+7)[*20*]

----------


## Dexam

Skorri happily chews on the offered dried apples, as he listens to what One-Eyed Sven has to say. His eyes wander to young Runa when Sven mentions the troubles of Sigfastr the dwarf. _If ever there was one to attract the attention of faerie-folk..._

He does take note of Sven's comment about the weather - Runa probably wouldn't even notice it was raining, and Fastvi would probably think it all great fun, but Inga's complaints would probably make an attacking troll seem a pleasant option in comparison! He only listens with half an ear to the battle yarns, having heard them all or variants of the same tales before.

* * *

Like the Nuklander, Skorri can't help but initially wonder if the stuck wagon is some kind of prelude to an ambush. He scans the forest, looking for any signs of trouble, before dismounting and approaching the wagon.

"Greetings, folks; I'd say 'good afternoon', but it doesn't seem that you're having much of one given your current predicament." He gives a sympathetic smile to the woman and boy. "Where're you headed, if you don't mind my asking?" He circles around the wagon, eyeing the depth of the wheel and the load on the wagon. "Might need to use some branches to lever that wheel out of the mud, or lighten the load a little, or both." 

*Spoiler*
Show

Checks if needed:

Perception: (1d20+3)[*8*]
Sense Motive: (1d20+3)[*9*]
Diplomacy: (1d20+5)[*10*]

----------


## BelGareth

Gunnar nods to Sven One-Eye in thanks and rides on with everyone else, seeing the down cart, he too thought something was wrong, but still, it could be benign, and they might actually be stuck travelers, and Floki curse them if they were to be ignored by this lot of honorable men. 

He staid back with the princesses as the others attempted to move the cart. 

*"Ho Freyja! Put your back into it!"* he yells in jest.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The old man looks up at the huge solid form of Frejya with his good eye "Aye we're a might stuck here. Nothin' I can do to budge 'em." He gestures to the cart laden with heavy oak timbers "S'posed to be gettin' this to the Hall for the jarl for his new ship". 

Freyja tries to budge the cart but it's stuck fast and the oxen low but don't move. Skorri's suggestion to lighten the load seems wise, and he and Freyja set to work lugging some of the heavy timbers off to one side.

"Hrumfph. Honestly these dirty freesteaders are just the worst-" a sharp word from Signy cuts off Inga's complaint and her eyes widen as Gunnar smooths things over with the family his jest eliciting a chuckle from the woman and young lad and thankfully distracting from the insult. 

Freyja flexes her muscles again and heaves against the lightened wagon as Mørkedrømevandrer calms the tiring oxen and gently coaxes them forward. With a sucking sound the cart slowly shifts, and a few moments effort has it successfully free and out of the way.

No sooner has the obstruction been shifted than Fastvi spurs her horse forward eager to bolt for the nearby Meadows. But you're quicker. Freyja has the bridle firmly in hand as Mørkedrømevandrer blocks the path calming the confused horse and it stops firmly in its tracks. A wry smile crosses Fastvi's face and she relaxes as if to say "fine, you win".

As you load the cart again the old man looks at you gratefully with his one good eye. Thank you for your aid. You are the sort of folk who make the Northlands proud. Have a pleasant journey, wherever you are going. Keep tight to your minds-worth, and may your fates soar through the ages.

.....................................


The family depart with their load and you are free to continue on your way. Finally, after another fifteen minutes your morning trek seems to be nearing an end as you see sunlight through the woods ahead. It is a warm spring day, and the Meadows nestled in a narrow arm of the forest open before you. Insects buzz about, and the idyllic expanse of flowers is fragrant with fresh growth and new blossoms. Smiles on their faces the girls quickly dismount and spread across the meadow busying themselves with picking flowers (or in Fastvi's case exploring and climbing trees). 

As they amuse themselves you observe the surroundings, Skorri and Mørkedrømevandrer noticing some movement in the bushes some distance away on the western side of the Meadows near little Runa as she stoops to play with a friendly pair of squirrels....

*Spoiler: Multiple skill challenges FTW*
Show

Handle Animal DC12 to coax oxen
DDW (1d20+2)[9]
DDW (1d20+2)[11]
DDW (1d20+2)[16]

Strength DC25 (DC20 once wagon unloaded) to shift cart
Freyja (1d20+4)[9]
Freyja (1d20+4)[15]
Freyja (1d20+4)[23]

Diplomacy DC15 to avoid a war of words
Freyja (1d20+5)[10]
Skorri (1d20+5)[10]
Gunnar (1d20+1)[20]
DDW (1d20-2)[-1]
Signy (1d20+4)[23]

Sense Motive DC15 to prevent Fastvi bolting
Skorri (1d20+3)
Gunnar (1d20+4)[9]
Signy (1d20)[14]
Freyja (1d20-1)[17]
DDM (1d20+1)[21]

*Spoiler: The boon*
Show

Religion DC15 to draw some conclusions...
Gunnar (1d20+2)[9]
DDW (1d20+2)[11]
Freyja (1d20+4)[11]
Skorri (1d20+1)[19]

Could it be that the old man and his family are actually Wotan (Odin), his wife Frigga, and his son Donar (Thor) taken on mortal forms? Or perhaps they were mortals that Wotan had chosen to use to test your mettle. In any case you sense that the consequences of your actions favour you:

Each PC (irrespective of religion check success/ failure) receives one free re-roll of a failed d20 roll.

*Spoiler: Meadows Perception check*
Show

Perception DC15
Gunnar (1d20+4)[11]
DDW (1d20+7)[17]
Freyja (1d20-1)[4]
Skorri (1d20+3)[21]

----------


## BelGareth

Gunnar nods his head to the family and smiles warmly as they are blessed by the one-eyed man, something was off about him, but he couldn't place it, shaking the feeling off, he gladly escorted the young ladies past and through to the meadow. 

Everything seemed to be going well, and he was happy for it.

*"These are the good times, watching the Jarl's daughter is a blessing from Wotan himself, I tell you."*

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

Moving the logs and lifting the wagon around cheered the half-giantess up. Equally the casual acceptance from the Nuk also helped improve the day. She eyed the girls slightly frostily as they were unusually harsh to the family but as the old man and his family headed down the road she smiled happily and waved them off, *"God's blessing on you all. Good day and well wishes."* She follows the others, half walking and half running to keep up with the horses.

There in the meadow she stays close to the girls, watching them closely, probably too closely as she doesn't even pay attention to the wonder all around her. The long spear swishing around casually as she practices some thrusts and counter thrusts in the sunlight, enjoying the play of the sun on the spear head and feeling of the sun on her face. The meadow's joyful appearance has infected Freyja as well, and she almost skips around the field following Inga mainly as the elder girls collects the beautiful meadow flowers.

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Dark Dreams Wanderer*

Despite the peace of the morning, Mørkedrømevandrer is wary.  Too many strange occurrences this morning had the Nuklander on edge, and his horned bow is held ready in his hands with an arrow on the string.  At the sight of motion in the bushes, the Nuk readies himself and catches the eye of Skorri who seemed to have caught the same motion.  He gestures towards Runa and softly says "Ward the child, I will guard from here."

----------


## Dexam

Skorri grins as he hears that the load of timbers is intended for a new ship for the jarl. As he and the giantess set to work moving some of the load, he happily hums a simple tune, the kind often heard to set a rhythm when rowing a longboat, or loading or unloading a ship. Given the warm day, and despite the shade of the trees, he quickly builds up a sweat while labouring away. When Freja finally manages to free the stuck cart with her prodigious strength, Skorri gives a loud cheer and quickly sets to reloading the cart with renewed enthusiasm, eager to be on their way while the day still lasts. With the cart ready to move again, Skorri thanks the old mad for his kind words. "Just make sure that you make mention to the jarl who helped out, eh?" he says with a cheeky grin and wink. "And maybe pass comment about what fine, well-mannered, and pleasant daughters he has, too." He gives a slight nod to the girls. 

Once they reach the Meadows, Skorri is glad to relax - and to be off the untrustworthy horse. The sweat of the labour had chilled him as they rode through the forest, but as the sun in the meadow warms him, it begins to feel like a truly blessed day; even the bruise from his fall feels less noticeable. Standing watch towards the centre of the meadow, he catches sign of movement near the strange young Runa. He glances around and notices that the sharp-eyed Dark Dreams Wanderer has caught sight of something, too. He nods to the Nuklander, "Let Gunnar know that I'm going to keep a closer eye on Runa." He strides towards the girl, readying his shield on his arm and loosening his axe in it's belt loop.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Gunnar and Freyja are relaxed, enjoying the scene but still mindful of their duties. Watching over the girls in particular the older Inga who seems to take great pleasure in passing bunches of the sweet spring flowers to Gunnar to hold. Runa strays near the edge of the forest as Fastvi clambers in branches nearby. Signy dismounts and stands aloof in the shadows seemingly content to observe.

Spotting the rustle of something in the undergrowth not far from Runa, Mørkedrømevandrer and Skorri share a look, Skorri hastening forward ready to act at a moments notice. A small dog, flea-bitten and mangy, darts from the undergrowth yipping and bounding toward Runa who squeals with delight arms open wide encouraging the stray animal toward her embrace...

*Spoiler: Knowledge Nature check - DDW*
Show

Knowledge Nature DC10
DDW (1d20+5)[12]

The dog actually appears to be relatively gentle-natured and harmless. Probably a farmer's dog lost or abandoned over the winter months it now looks eager for companionship and a new master.

----------


## Dexam

Skorri gives a start of surprise as the dog bursts from the bushes, then frowns in concern. 

_If that mutt has rabies, the Jarl'll have our hides to patch the sails on his boats..._

*"HEY!"* he yells, letting out a shrill whistle and banging on his shield as he strides towards Runa, "Git away from her, ya mutt!"

*Spoiler*
Show

Intimidate check to get the dog to stop / back away: (1d20+6)[*11*]

----------


## PeacefulOak

Easy friend, looks to be simply a wild pup, not a threat to any here. He makes his way towards the dog, clucking softly in the back of his throat. Hey now wild one, what spirit has you so excited, then?

*Spoiler: Handle Animal*
Show

(1d20+2)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Skorri yells and bangs to no avail as the wee dog bounds forward and Runa hugs and tussles with the excited animal. Mørkedrømevandrer approaches calmly, helping Runa with the dog. A quick inspection shows the friendly dog is free of any obvious diseases, if a bit scrawny and malnourished. 

"Can I keep him? Can I?" implores young Runa. Inga rolls her eyes and snorts derisively at her younger sister.

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

The giantess watched the commotion with the small did with a smile on her face. Happy to see a child enjoying the world around her. She pitied Rina a little. She knew what it was to be different and knew that only the Jarl's influence would keep his daughter safe. 

With no obvious danger she continues to follow the eldest daughter around at a respectful distance just enjoying the peace and tranquility of the glade as she stands guard with spear and shield.

----------


## Ghostfoot

"I'm going to call him Bogi" says little Runa, tussling with the happy mutt. She looks across at you "Swear you'll protect him just like you'll protect me?" she says, very seriously.

"Aiiiih!"...._Crash.....Crack.....Thump_....."Ohhh!" There is a loud crash as Fastvi, clambering about in the branches of a nearby tree, slips and falls. She looks up from where she's landed amid the flowers, clutching her arm, a pained look on her face.

Signy dashes swiftly over to the fallen girl. After a moment checking over she steps back to talk to you discretely as the two sisters fawn over the injured Fastvi "It's a clean break. I can splint it, but she'll need to be taken back to the Hall for rest and recovery......or, I have a healing elixir here that Odi helped me make. It should be enough to leave her with nothing more than a bruise, if you think that's the best thing to do?"

*Spoiler: Heal DC15*
Show

Signy (1d20+4)[22]
DDW (1d20+5)[15]

----------


## BelGareth

Gunnar watches as they scuffle about the yapping pup, smiling a tad when they realize, it was just a pup. 

He frowns, not overly reacting to the fall of the young lass, and the subsequent broken arm.

Nodding to the others, *"What say you, I'd think the Jarl would be vexed if we didn't try to do what we could."* indicating his agreement with Fastvi

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

The giantess strides across to where the girl has fallen and looks at her arm. However cannot tell much about it. Glancing at the young girl holding her herbal elixir Freyja pauses. *"Maybe we splint it and take her home. Then one of the healing women can help with any elixirs or poultices."*

----------


## Dexam

Seeing that the dog appears to be some harmless runaway farm pup or suchlike, Skorri relaxes. 

"It's your father's call on if you can keep him, not ours," he says to Runa, "And if the rightful owner shows up and has proof of a claim on him, you'll have to give him up. But aye, I swear that we'll protect him, just as we would any other member of the jarl's household. Of course, if Bogi is going to be yours, you need to be responsible for him and care for him y-" he cuts off as he hears the cry from Fastvi.

Skorri runs towards the fallen girl, but backs off to let Signy examine her.

"I think that using the healing elixir might be the best course of action," he says in response to the young Cunning Woman's assessment. "Otherwise it's going to be a slow and painful ride home for Fastvi, and we'll have to leave immediately if we want to make it back by nightfall. I remember when I broke my leg as a child, trying to climb to the top of the mast on my father's ship - if it weren't for Odi's help, I'd be walking with a limp."

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Dark Dreams Wanderer (Mørkedrømevandrer)*

"It would seem the pup is safe enough, and like to enjoy your company. 
 If it wishes, carry it."

At the crash, the Nuk dashes over and kneels down to assess the damage, gently handling the fallen noble's limb.  "It is folly to turn down the aid of those wise in the ways of the land.  Apply your medicine, and let us return before more calamity arises, no?"

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy unstoppers the vial and helps Fastvi drink the bitter liquid. The jarl's daughter winces in pain as she does but soon relaxes as the injury heals. She looks at her sister Runa with a puzzled look on her face "Runa, is everything okay?".

Runa stands close by in an awkward, rigid posture. Her eyes roll back in her head and a deep voice booms from her throat quite unnaturally *"A storm is coming to sweep all away. Father will die from bloodied ice. The raven calls for us all.* After a moments stunned silence her eyes snap to and she looks back at you a little embarrassed "What, what's wrong? Why are you looking at me?". A punishing drowsiness comes over you all of a sudden. Entranced, Little Runa's eyes dilate and she turns and starts walking straight for the edge of the meadow, the wee dog yipping about her ankles. Inga crashes to the ground, comatose. Fastvi slumps unconscious too. As overwhelming fatigue assails you, you catch a faint glimpse of movement in the shadows of the treeline ahead of Runa. Then the world spins and the soft ground comes up to catch you as you pass into slumber...

*Spoiler: Perception check - DDW*
Show

Perception DC23
Gunnar (1d20+4)[17]
DDW (1d20+7)[27]
Freyja (1d20+3)[18]
Skorri (1d20+3)[7]
Signy (1d20)[17]

The faint snap of a breaking branch in the tree line catches your attention. Looking in that direction, you can just make out the dark forms of two burly men, well armed and armored, crouching in the shadows of the brush. They hold between them something large and heavy, a shield-sized stone plate with carvings on it. A rather tattered and dirty old woman is standing behind them, muttering to herself and waving her arms above the stone tablet.

*Spoiler: Save vs Sleep*
Show

Will DC15 or sleep
Gunnar (1d20)[9]
DDW (1d20+1)[12]
Freyja (1d20+1)[4]
Skorri (1d20+1)[10]
Signy (1d20+2)[5]

..................................................  .............................

You wake up, your head splitting in pain that no amount of mead or ale could have produced, and blood trickles from ears, noses, and even eyes. Your mouth is a dry roadbed paved with molded sail cloth. Signy holds her head, wiping the blood from her face best she can. The sun is slanting down in a mid-afternoon glare  you have been unconscious for several hours. Bees buzz among the flowers in the meadow. Of the girls  and your horses for that matter  there is no sign. The only other living creature you see is the mangy stray dog claimed by Little Runa. It licks at your faces as if happy for you to wake up.

*Spoiler: Perception - DDW & Gunnar*
Show

Perception DC12
Gunnar (1d20+4)[22]
DDW (1d20+7)[17]
Freyja (1d20+3)[7]
Skorri (1d20+3)[6]
Signy (1d20)[9]

You note two flattened spots in the tall meadow grass where Inga and Fastvi must have lain. Booted footprints surround these two locations.


*=> Party*
_time to turn this adventure up a notch_

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

Waking up Freyja slowly rises unsteadily to her feet. Confusion  turning to panic as she see's the spaces where the two younger girls used to be. Signy the only daughter left. Guilt, shame and panic raced through her clearing any vestiges of fatigue as she grabbed up her fallen spear and scanned the trees for trouble and rapidly grabbed the opthers. *"What's happened? We've been cursed by the feyri. Fastvi and Runa have been taken!"* She looks at the eldest girl, worried as to why she was left behind but also glad they've still got one daughter. *"Come, we must find the girls of the Jarl will curse us."* She looks to the Nuk as she suspects that Mørkedrømevandrer will be their best tracker.

----------


## BelGareth

Gunnar wakes with a grogginess, which is quickly abated, and forgotten as he looks about and sees the indents in the ground. 

He jumps up, weapons in hand, *"THEY HAVE BEEN TAKEN"* he growls, *"Quick! check those tracks, we must be about!"*

He kneels down and looks himself, his actions sure and swift, his ire having been raised. 

*Spoiler*
Show


PF so this is survival right?

*Survival* - (1d20+4)[*7*]

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Dark Dreams Wanderer (Mørkedrømevandrer)*

The crimson-crested Nuk rises with a stream of curses that start in the dialect of the Nuk and continues into the common tongue of the norlanders before rising into a tirade of Jotun.  Recovering his discarded bow, the wild ranger ignores his companions as he scans the ground for any and all signs of his new quarry's passage.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

(1d20+6)[*7*] Survival
I will use my boon in the OoC thread.

----------


## Dexam

*Skorri*

Skorri awakens with a groan, and sits slowly, clutching his head. The feeling of fogginess in his head is quickly ignored as he looks around and becomes aware of the situation, adding his own string of curses to the surrounding babble of his comrades.

"If we don't find those girls, the jarl'll have our heads on spears and our hides for sail-cloth! Did anyone see anything at all?"

Standing and gathering up shield and weapons, he casts around for any sign of where the girls and horses might have gone, looking mainly in the direction of the trees where Runa was headed before everything went dark.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Survival check, because what have I got to lose? (1d20-1)[*3*]

The Survival rolling trend continues!

----------


## Ghostfoot

You cast your eyes about for tracks as the splitting headaches slowly abate. Dark Dreams Wanderer has the eye for it, spotting first the hoof prints of your horses. It seems the mounts have continued about their business while you were ensorcelled, with no signs of startled fleeing. Indeed it seems that they continued to graze about the meadow and judging by their pace shouldn't be too far away should you wish to track them down.

The Nuk also finds other, booted tracks. It looks like two large men have come from the woods and taken the slumbering daughters of the jarl, Inga and Fastvi. The smaller shoeprints of presumably little Runa converge with these men's tracks at the border of the forest where he earlier saw the old crone and her two accomplices hiding. Sure enough, here where they all meet he finds the barefoot tracks of a small human presumably the old hag.

Cast aside lies large stone slab the size of a shield. It has cracked in several places, and the writing on it is faded and almost entirely illegible, as if recently scoured away. Signy inspects it carefully, the cunning woman concentrating hard as she calls upon her sorcerous abilities. "Andøvan words of power. This is the ancient magic of the barrow people. This tablet must have been unearthed from the Barrow Lands. It's aura is fading quickly but I sense it held a very powerful sleep enchantment."

Further investigation finds signs of three horses having been hobbled not far away. The three assailants have clearly mounted up and departed to the northwest each with one of the three daughters of the jarl.

*Spoiler: Various knowledge checks - all except Freyja*
Show

*Spoiler: Knowledge local/ geography check DC5 - all except Freyja*
Show

knowledge local or geography DC5 (untrained)
Gunnar (1d20+6)[22]
DDW (1d20+5)[20]
Freyja (1d20)[1]
Skorri (1d20+5)[21]
Signy (1d20+1)[11]

In the Barrow Lands beyond the Moors about 20 miles away is a legendary hill known as the Tor. A seiðkona called Sibbe the Unkempt, a wretched old crone known for her witchcraft and delving into the ancient magic of the Andøvan, is known to live in the vicinity of the Tor. Furthermore, skirting the Trollfist Hills would provide a fast route for someone mounted to ride to the Tor.


*Spoiler: Knowledge local/ history check DC12 - Gunnar & Skorri*
Show

knowledge history or local
Gunnar (1d20+6)[25]
Skorri (1d20+5)[15]

The tors scattered throughout  the Northlands are large hills or outcroppings of stone used long ago as ancient Andøvan fortifications or ritual sites. The Tor near Silvermeade Hall bears upon its summit a stone circle jutting up like broken teeth above the surrounding plain.

Legend says the stones of the Tor were used in powerful ritual magic performed by the Andøvan at the four corners of the year.

*Spoiler: DC18 - Gunnar only*
Show

Andøvan stone circles are known to often contain spells written on stone tablets.



*Spoiler: Knowledge local/ geography check DC12 - Gunnar, Skorri & DDW*
Show

knowledge local or geography 
Gunnar (1d20+6)[22]
DDW (1d20+5)[16]
Skorri (1d20+5)[13]

The burial mounds of the ancient Andøvan dot much of the central portions of the Hord Peninsula where the tableland is drier than the surrounding moors.

It is said that the Barrow Lands are haunted by the ghosts of the ancient warriors laid to rest here.
*Spoiler: DC15 - Gunnar & DDW only*
Show

Tales of those who have journeyed into the Barrow Lands usually mention that the living never come back, remaining among the dead for all eternity.


*Spoiler: Knowledge local/ geography check DC10 - Skorri & DDW*
Show

knowledge local or geography 
Gunnar (1d20+6)[9]
DDW (1d20+5)[12]
Skorri (1d20+5)[21]

The Trollfist Hills are rugged, barren, and have long been the haunts of trolls, outlaws, and giants. A path leads through them that loops to the south toward the Barrow Lands near the Tor.
*Spoiler: DC15 - Skorri only*
Show

Though the hills have recently been cleaned out of outlaws, trolls, and other threats, there is always the possibility that new dangers might have moved in to the old vacated lairs and caves.


*Spoiler: Knowledge local/ nature check DC17 - Gunnar & DDW*
Show

knowledge local or nature
Gunnar (1d20+6)[22]
DDW (1d20+5)[17]
Skorri (1d20+5)[9]

These woods are fairly open and are composed of old growth forest that has only been logged around the edges. The trails through the forest are tricky and twisting, but are known to lead to the southwest around the Barrow Lands.

Though far removed from it now, the forest here is a distant extension of the Forest of Woe at the south end of the Hord Peninsula. Though not nearly as primordial and untamed as that legendary woodland, the forests around Silvermeade are said to be the home to several bands of wild fey, though none that are known to be overtly malicious.

*Spoiler: Knowledge local check DC12 - Gunnar & Skorri*
Show

knowledge local 
Gunnar (1d20+6)[24]
Skorri (1d20+5)[16]

Sibbe the Unkempt is a seiðkona, a witch-woman, and has long been a feature in stories and tales of the area, often acting strangely, coming and going as she pleases, and is used as a local bogeyman to frighten children. She would have to be more than 80 years old for all the tales attributed to her.
*Spoiler: DC17 - Gunnar only*
Show

Rumors more than once have placed Sibbe upon the Tor performing some unnamable ritual or other. It would appear that she has had an interest in the magic of the site for decades.




As you ponder your options Signy rests against a tree and tells you what she knows of Andøvan magic. "The Andøvan possessed powerful magic, but unlike the kind known in the Northlands today today. Instead, it used complex rituals, celestial alignments, and words of power magic to create truly momentous effects. The four corners of the year, often used in Andøvan rituals, referred to the solstices and equinoxes. The Cusp of Freyja (spring equinox) is tomorrow. This time of year would be perfect for an Andøvan magic ritual that would bring about a rebirth, such as making a person young again or recharging lost magic powers. Such a ritual would need to be performed at dawn on the equinox. Dawn tomorrow."

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



*=> Party*
Gather horses first or chase the kidnappers immediately?
And if/ when making chase, which route?
West: Follow the tracks directly, through The Moors?Southwest: Take a slower detour through the Trollfist Hills?South: Take neither obvious route and instead use the game trails in the southern forest to find a way?

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Dark Dreams Wanderer*

The Wanderer quickly shares his findings with the group, and echoes Signys concerns. Loosing a shrill whistle, he calls to the horses knowing that a short time spent recovering their mounts will be greatly repaid in the miles they will cover on horseback.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

(1d20+2)[*9*] Handle Animal Check

Do I know if the hills will be easier to pass on horseback than the fens?

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

The giantess watches the trackers and the flurry of activity as they look at the stone tablet, the mud on the forest floor and the map. SHe curses inwardly at her lack of help. A life of reaving on the seas does not it seem, help with land locked tracking. As she listens to SIgny's words she looks worried.*"Would these witches you speak of use the girls in these rituals?"* her grip tightening on the massive spear. *"Which way Dark Dreams Wander, how do we track these Loki cursed bastards down."* She looks almost embarassed. *"I cannot help you track but I can lead the charge when we meet them."*

----------


## BelGareth

Following, Gunnar was steaming, usually a quiet man, with little words, he was bitterly silent as they followed the Nuk and the traks, upon seeing the tablet, he growled openly.

*"This is not good. Bastards! The witch Sibbe is responsible for this! I'd wager my honor she's using the girls for some Andøvan ritual tomorrow. We must go to the Tor, but be warned, those circles contain deadly magiks,"* he points to the stone tablet *"like that one,"* Seeing the tracks, he shakes his head in anger *"And know that the Barrow lands are a dangerous place, protected by the dead that haunt it, protecting their halls in this life and the next. We should get going, we know where these honorless thieves are going."*

*"I say we go over the moors, we have no time to waste!"*

----------


## Ghostfoot

You gather the horses, a simple task for the Wanderer but nevertheless every moment not in pursuit irks you. With still an hour or two before the sun sets you mount up, Freyja hastening alongside and the wee dog Bogi yipping about excited at the grim tension. With the sun lowering on the horizon you break from the Meadows and follow the trail out of the woods and through the Moors, the Trollfist Hills rising on your flank to the south. Observing the trail of the kidnappers Dark Dreams Wanderer notes that the horses are all being ridden hard; the riders clearly do not care if the horses survive the trip so long as they reach their destination quickly.

Muddy, heath-covered, and dotted with small bogs, the Moors run from the coast to the Forest of Woe far to the south, interrupted only by the Stonefist Hills, forested areas, and occasional barrow fields of the ancient Andøvan peoples. Only the barest hints of green have begun to spring up among the broken rocks and muddy hollows. The winds of a recent winter still blow across this flatland and chill through all but the heaviest cloaks, and the occasional bog pool still has a rime of fragile ice around its edges. There is no cover on the moors, leaving you feeling exposed and vulnerable to any watching eyes.

The horizon is a fair distance and the later afternoon sky is clear, so you can easily see for several miles. Storm clouds are rolling in and beginning to gather in a spiraling tempest over the Barrows far to the southwest, hovering low and sending down bolts of lightning to strike the stones below.

The poorly drained, soggy moor dominates the middle of the Hord Peninsula. This area, known simply as the Moors, is considered wasteland by most of the Northlanders and is known to be inhabited by strange beasts, crazed hermits, and outcasts from holdings all over the region. Adding to the dread that you feel when traveling through the area, the higher and drier parts of the Moors often contain rings of broken stones or ancient barrows whose occupants are assumed to be restless and hunger for the blood of the living. No one knows for sure what is out there, as few people are foolish enough to risk their lives and sanity by traveling the Moors to any great extent.

*Spoiler: Knowledge Geography DC15 - Gunnar & Skorri*
Show

knowledge geography 
Gunnar (1d20+6)[16]
DDW (1d20+5)[8]
Skorri (1d20+5)[24]

The strange localised stormclouds seem to be centered on the approximate location of The Tor, your destination ~15 miles away.


*Spoiler: Travel choices*
Show

So do you want to hustle while following the trail, or travel at a more measured pace?

All going well you should be able to reach The Tor in about 8 hours at normal mounted pace, although Freyja would need to hustle to keep up. If everyone hustles you will get there in ~5 hours.

Alternatively you could travel more slowly at Freyja's normal pace which would extend the journey by an hour or two, taking the trip over 8 hours and requiring some Forced March checks.

All of the above choices should get you to The Tor well before sunrise (all going as planned...)

----------


## Dexam

Skorri peers with worried eyes at the stormclouds gathering to the southwest.

"They're forming over the Tor," he informs the others. "I can only assume that this is somehow part of the Andøvan magic ritual you spoke of?" Skorri directs this question to Signy. "Which would mean that the kidnappers and the seiðkona Sibbe the Unkempt are likely already there. I'm tempted to say that the horses be damned and we get to the Tor as quickly as possible, though I fear our spear-maiden giantess would struggle to keep up... what say you, Freyja? Also, who knows obstacles those we pursue have put in place to slow us down? Gah!" he exclaims in frustration, looking to Gunnar for advice. "How do we proceed? If we were sailing after them, I'd have a better idea of what choice to make!"

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Dark Dreams Wanderer*

Mounts now secured, the wild-haired Nuklander looks to his companions, with particularly concerned eyes at Freyja.  "I worry for our charges.  I am swift and silent. 
 Should I ride ahead and find a place from which to watch?  Warleader, lead us."  He holds the reigns of his horse with a nervous tension that has the beast dancing in place as the decision is anticipated.

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Signy*

"Even if the witch Sibbe" she spits out the name "has made it to the Tor already, the ritual must wait until sunrise. The children are safe until then. But at sunrise their lifeblood will wash over the stones and charge the rebirth of the old hag."

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Dark Dreams Wanderer*

"Then we should make our way so as to arrive before the dawn, as fresh and ready as we can!  This once, time may be our ally as the long hours of the night must pass before the sun sheds its bloody light once more."

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

Hefting spear in hand she points the way that Dark Dreams has indicated. *"I agree my Nuk friend. We had best make good time so that we may have a few minutes of rest before we strike come the dawn. Odin himself will guide our hand in striking those down who steal harmless children."* She spins the massive 15ft long shaft of wood tipped with a razor tip angrily beheading many a blade of grass as she waits for the others to mount up. Then she jobs beside them, keeping pace with the laden down horses.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Mounted, you follow the trail of the kidnappers through the muddy Moors. Freyja and the wee dog Bogi walking swift as they can alongside. You make good progress as the sun sets and darkness sets in over the Moors. A bright moon illuminates the way fairly well and Dark Dreams is able to guide you well, and although a bank of cold fog hinders your progress at one point Skorri is able to set your bearings back to follow the trail.

*Spoiler: Following the trail*
Show

DDW succeeds on all but one Survival check. Skorri casts Know Direction surreptitiously and gets you back on track  :Small Smile: 


After about three hours of travel you have passed the Trollfist Hills and are headed south, the forest to the east. The land is drier here, the ground higher than that of the surrounding bog lands. Occasional mounds of earth, elongated and low, dot the terrain. You suspect this is the edge of the Barrow Lands and dread what foul specters must lurk beneath the thin veneer of earth that covers them. You only hope that your passing has not disturbed any of them. Your hope is short-lived, however, as in the dim moonlight ahead, directly upon the path you follow, stand the remains of what must have once been one of the mounds. Someone has recently dug down into the very center of it, leaving a large crater surrounded by piles of freshly turned earth. More than one glint of bone can be seen in this churned furrow.

The horses whinny nervously and then with more alarm as shadows shift and several shapes rise up, earth falling from their skeletal forms. Clad in tattered rags and carrying bronze-bladed spears and swords, the dead of ancient Andøvan have come to deal with trespassers...

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Knowledge religion
Freyja (1d20+4)[24]
These are normal skeletons.

Surprise round
6 Skeletons stand up from prone

Round 1: Initiative
Gunnar (1d20+3)[11]
DDW (1d20+2)[10]
Freyja (1d20+1)[6]
Skorri (1d20+2)[17]
Signy (1d20+1)[16]
Bad guys (1d20+6)[10]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show


Terrain effects: 20% concealment from night-time darkness unless you have darkvision etc or a light sourceNote - you are all 'large' size because you are currently mounted (excl. Freyja). If you dismount into an adjacent square a horse icon will remain in your previous location.Feel free to alter your starting positions if what I have chosen offends you  :Small Smile: 



*=> Gunnar, Skorri & Signy*
Post in any order & I'll resolve in order of posting unless you indicate otherwise

----------


## Dexam

Skorri, normally talkative, sits silently (and increasingly uncomfortably) in the saddle as they ride through the Moors and towards the Barrowlands. His tension and unease rise as the horses grow skittish; and his expression darkens as he sees the disturbed earth ahead.

"What truly depraved vermin they must be, to disturb the resting places of fallen warriors; there's no honour at all to these scavengers..." he mutters quietly, then lets out a sharp oath as those same fallen warriors rise up before them. 

He dismounts as quickly as he can from his horse before the temperamental beast can bolt or throw him, and readies his shield while reaching for his axe.* "Stand fast!"* he shouts.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Ride check for attempted fast dismount: (1d20+1)[*15*] vs DC 20. Free action on success, move action on fail.

Move action (once dismounted): ready shield.

Free action: 5' step towards the skeletons to P11.

----------


## BelGareth

Gunnar roars at the sight of the abominations, what evil deeds did their ancestors do to suffer such a fate? he thought, as he slid down off his horse with Skorri.

*"SHIELD WALL!"* he barks out, taking a step, and pulling out his shield.

*Spoiler*
Show


Ride check for attempted fast dismount: *ride Check* - (1d20+4)[*22*] vs DC 20. Free action on success, move action on fail.

readies shield and moves out in front of the horses to M15

----------


## Ghostfoot

Your mounts whinny in fear their eyes wide as the barrow-spawned dead heft their cracked weapons and hurtle towards you. Skorri and Signy slip from their panicked horses, as does Gunnar raising his shield high. "The barrowmen of this cursed land are angered by our very heartbeats! Hold fast warriors!" breathes Signy, echoing Skorri as she clutches at her charms and trinkets. Freed from their riders, the panicked horses of the three bolt into the night.

Before the Wanderer or Freyja can even raise their arms the charnel ancients are upon you, broken and rusted spears and swords beating against your blades and shields! Mørkedrømevandrer's horse incurs a nasty wound for *2* damage even as nearby Gunnar is assailed by a small mob taking blows on his great shield. Outnumbered one slips a clumsy but brutal sword-chop past his guard hitting for *6* damage.

*Spoiler: Rolls & info*
Show

Signy 
*Move:* Attempt fast dismount Ride DC20 (1d20+1)[8] Fail
*Standard:* Ready _disrupt undead_ spell

Skeletons - charge!
vs DDW sword/ spear (1d20+2)[4] damage (1d6)[2]
vs DDW's horse sword/ spear (1d20+2)[8] damage (1d6)[5]
vs DDW's horse sword/ spear (1d20+2)[13] damage (1d6)[2] Hit
vs Gunnar sword/ spear (1d20+2)[8] damage (1d6)[3]
vs Gunnar sword/ spear (1d20+2)[19] damage (1d6)[6] Hit
vs Gunnar sword/ spear (1d20+2)[3] damage (1d6)[1]


*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Terrain effects: 

20% concealment from night-time darkness unless you have darkvision etc or a light source



*=> Party*
(DDW's horse will flee with the others on his turn given the opportunity. He can dismount or try to control it beforehand, as usual)

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

As Gunnar rushes in front of her she sees watches the horde of the undead running forwards, as they advance she snarls, her massive 12ft long wooden spear shaft with a 4ft spear blade lashes out at the central one to try and intercept it before it can reach Gunnar.

*Spoiler: AoO*
Show


20ft reach AoO on Central skeleton (L15)
- Attack (1d20+5)[*12*] dam (2d6+3)[*14*]




She spits, *"Accursed undead. They should be in the halls of Valhalla or Hel itself."*  SHe looks to the others before lashing out over Gunnar's head with a cry of *"For Odin!"* as the spear lashes out towards the nearest skeleton.

*Spoiler: Attack*
Show



- Attack (1d20+5)[*17*] dam (2d6+3)[*12*]

----------


## BelGareth

Gunnar grunts as a blade finds its way past his defense, slicing flesh and viscera alike, he had felt worse, but he was not caring to be raised to Valhalla by the Valkyries today!

He surged with the adrenaline of battle, swiping at the undead men before him with his axe, they would not take this man alive, not this day!

*"Undead! It is our duty as sworn men of the Jarl to put them to rest, only then can their ancestors be at peace!"*

*Spoiler*
Show


*attack* - (1d20+4)[*14*]
*Damage* - (1d8+2)[*10*] (slashing)

HP's: 5/11
AC: 18
Status: none

----------


## Dexam

*Skorri*

Skorri draws his axe from a loop at his belt and stepping forward holds it aloft. In a voice well-trained and strengthened by shouting above the crash of waves and roaring winds, he chants. 

*"The blood of warriors flows in our veins and guides our hand;
Against our valour these shadowed mockeries cannot stand!"
*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move Action: draw weapon (axe), and 5' step forwards to O11.

Standard Action: start Raging Song - Inspired Rage: affected allies gain a +2 morale bonus to Strength and Constitution and a +1 morale bonus on Will saving throws, but also take a 1 penalty to AC. While under the effects of inspired rage, allies other than the skald cannot use any Charisma-, Dexterity-, or Intelligence-based skills (except Acrobatics, Fly, Intimidate, and Ride) or any ability that requires patience or concentration.

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Mørkedrømevandrer*

The Wanderer's lips curl as he feels the words of Skorri boil within him.  His mighty weapon flashes from his back with astonishing speed, lashing down at the skeletal warrior to his right.  Following the movement, he rolls off the back of his horse and barks an order in the Nuk language at the horse, ordering it to retreat rather than flee.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

(1d20+6)[*12*] to hit (+4 normal, +1 Rage, +1 high ground - mounted) for (1d10+5)[*8*] damage

(1d20+2)[*9*] Ride check to fast dismount, failed but still move action to dismount.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Battle is joined! Retaliating to the surprise attack Freyja lashes out at one of the ancient Andøvan warriors, striking for *7* damage shattering its battered armour and sending its old bones flying apart. The rest of you close, Mørkedrømevandrer's horse fleeing from the fray even as Skorri's bold words of valour rise above the din of battle and the barking of the dog. Gunnar, blood dripping, swings his axe the heavy weapon crunching down for *5* damage felling an assailant.

From the rear you hear your cunning woman Signy's strange words of magic and a pulse of energy zaps out from the darkness blasting another of the unnatural animated foes for *7* damage its bones tumbling to the dirt.

With the alarm and surprise of the initial attack now receding you're able to get your combat wits about you. The remaining warriors of old swing and poke with their ancient broken weapons but you are able to easily dodge and defend yourselves against their clumsy attacks.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Freyja's longspear is a reach weapon so technically needs a 5ft step as can't be wielded in close (5ft or 10ft) melee combat. Negligible game effect in this instance though.

Gunnar miss 1-20 (1d100)[34]

Signy 5ft step & cast _disrupt undead_
ranged touch (1d20+2)[22] damage (1d6+1)[3] miss 1-20 (1d100)[83]
crit? (1d20+2)[16] damage (1d6+1)[4]

Skeletons
vs DDW sword/ spear (1d20)[5] damage (1d6)[1]
vs DDW sword/ spear (1d20)[13] damage (1d6)[2]
vs Gunnar sword/ spear (1d20)[4] damage (1d6)[1]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show


Terrain effects: 

20% concealment from night-time darkness unless you have darkvision etc or a light source


*=> Party*

----------


## Dexam

Feeling emboldened by his own words and the courage of his comrades, Skorri keeps chanting and steps forward, hacking with his axe at the skeletal warrior before him.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Free action: maintain Raging Song (Inspired Rage: +2 Str/Con, +1 Will, -1 AC).

5' step to N11, attack skelly in M11.

Battleaxe: (1d20+3)[*21*]  ; concealment miss chance 1-20 (1d100)[*75*]
Damage: (1d8+3)[*10*]

----------


## BelGareth

Watching his axe fell the undead man before him, he quickly realized his weapon was not as efficient, but seeing the others fall, he kept at it, his weapon, slick with his own blood, wheeled back to slice at the skeleton before him.

*Spoiler*
Show


*Attack* - (1d20+4)[*5*]]
*Damage* - (1d8+2)[*10*] (slashing)

HP's: 5/11
AC: 18
Status: none

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Mørkedrømevandrer*

The fierce Nuk lashes out once again with his mighty Terbutje!

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


(1d20+5)[*24*] to hit for (1d10+6)[*13*]

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

Freyja feels the thrumming music filling her with a fiery thirst for battle and spins around, with Gunnar holding his own she steps to her left and lunges with a long thrust of her spear at the distant skeleton fighting the young Nuk.

*Spoiler: Freyja*
Show



5ft to the left
Stab M11
- Attack (1d20+6)[*25*] dam (2d6+4)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

With the initial horror and outrage of the blasphemy over you quickly fall back on your fighting instincts. The battle is over quickly, the remaining mouldering Andøvan undead falling to your axes and spears in short order. 

All is quiet save your heavy breathing as you regain yourselves and the snuffling of the dog among the littered skeletal remains. Nearby you hear the horses whinny and it surely won't be a difficult task to recover them. The unearthed barrow from which the restless bodies were disturbed is marked by little more than a large trench in the earth strewn now with broken bones, battered ancient bronze weaponry & armour, and various stone trinkets and charms that have withstood the ravages of time.

----------


## BelGareth

Gunnar falls to one knee, panting, blood stained his left arm where the undead kin had wounded him, he was close to being overcome by the rage, no help to Skorri. He had hoped he would never fall to it again, but fate is what it is, at least he kept most of his blood this fight. 

*"Should we tarry to bury them? We don't have much time...Gather the horses, maybe we can inter them that their ancestors will not curse us."*

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

Smashing a skull nearby with her massive booted foot the giantess she shakes her head. *"Their spirits are with Valkyries or with Hel. The bodies rot and we have the girls to save."* THe giantess gestures onwards, *"Come fellow warriors, lets continue to save the girls."*

----------


## BelGareth

Gunnar nods, he stands and moves to gather the horses, regret clear on his face that he cannot respect the dead, but their mission was too important.

Perhaps he could come by afterwards and pay his respects...

----------


## Dexam

Ceasing his chant as the last of the walking dead warriors falls, Skorri surveys the battlefield through the mists, panting more from the thrill of the fight than actual exertion.

He nods in agreement with Freyja. "Aye, the needs of the living sorely outweigh the needs of the dead, restless or not. Let's find our horses and proceed; we can lay these remains to a more respectful rest on our return with the girls." 

He notes the blood staining Gunnar's arm and approaches. "That's not too deep, is it? Leave a nice scar to impress Svanhild and the young ones, hey?" he asks, trying to make light of the injury while making certain the older man was okay.

----------


## Ghostfoot

You gather your horses, mindful of any further restless dead that may have been disturbed. Thankfully only this one barrow seems to have been desecrated by the witch and her accomplices. Despite the darkness you are easily able to retrieve your nearby mounts.

In the distance to the south you can still clearly make out flashes of lightning marking your destination. Clearly the Cusp of Freyja, the spring equinox, is channeling magical power from the lands around. Mindful of the girls you press on through the night. At some point the trail that you follow must have been an actual path or road cutting across the moor. After a couple of miles the ground grows swampy and a large bog, visible mostly as a misty depression of still and silent fog, stretches ahead blocking your path.

A wooden walkway leads directly into the misty bog, supported about a foot above the water by stout wooden pilings. The walkway is missing the occasional plank but otherwise seems like it would be wide enough (and sturdy enough) for horses or a giantess to travel single-file.

----------


## BelGareth

Gunnar reigns in his horse as he looks to the planking and back at the group, switching sides as his mount prances while he talks *"We must needs push on, if one of the horse goes lame, best get as far as we can."* he finishes by patting his horse thoughtfully *"They have served us well, maybe we let them loose here and head on?"*

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

The giantess looks at the misty pathway and nods. *"Aye, best to head as best we can. Shall I take the lead, if it can take my weight it will support the rest of you."* She pushes forward, walking down the the wooden pathway as best she can, her spear pushing the planks looking for loose ones as she keeps her eyes peeled. Walking forward she utters a brief prayer to Odin and Thor as the crackles of magic can be seen at the summit.

----------


## Dexam

Skorri dismounts as they approach the wooden walkway, doubtfully eyeing the path that leads through the swamp. 

"Well, doesnt this look like a wonderful choke-point for an ambush?" he asks with false cheeriness. "It might be better if we take the horses with us ? We might need them for the girls when we rescue them. Probably better to lead the horses rather than ride them, though."

Reins in one hand, axe in the other, he waits for his turn to step onto the path.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Freyja leads the way, the rest of you following leading your horses single-file and the wee dog padding alongside. The mist is cold and dense, limiting your vision to 50ft although thankfully a little starlight still shines through from above.

She checks ahead with her spear, mindful of being cast unsuspectingly into the frigid still waters about. In the end the journey is tense but uneventful. After about half a mile of slow progress the walkway ends at a small boggy island some 20ft in diameter. A lone dead half-rotten tree marks the low rise but otherwise it is barren of feature. 

On the far side the walkway continues onward into the misty bog. Just barely visible as a dark shadow on the misty walkway, a large canine shape pads forward...

The size of a bull mastiff, this great beast has slimy skin and fur stained black with long years of being submerged in stinking, swampy mud. Its long teeth are rotten but intact, and a pale fire of vengeance seems to burn in the hollows of its eye sockets. Blade wounds mar its hide, it's clearly seen battle recently.

The fearful undead hound pauses on the far walkway, watching, as if to say _"you shall not pass"_...

*Spoiler: Sceadugengan check*
Show

Will DC14 vs bog hound or shaken

Gunnar (1d20)[19]
DDW (1d20+1)[15]
Freyja (1d20+1)[12]
Skorri (1d20+1)[4]
Signy (1d20+2)[8]

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

Freyja pauses, *"By the all father, its a vile creature."* She gestures at the beast, *"Come. Try our mettle vile beast of Hel."* SHe levels the spear forward, bracing the end of if it the narrow planks and readying if it charges forward to destroy it. Even though the visage chills her faith in Wotan is strong and she readies for the fight...

*Spoiler: Freyja*
Show



Brace spear and ready an attack if it charges forward

----------


## Dexam

Skorri halts in his tracks the moment the fell hound pads into view. His mind races with all the horrible tales he knows about ghost hounds and cursed dogs, told to frighten children into returning home before nightfall; and a long-suppressed memory of one of his uncle's dogs turning on him as child flashes in his mind's eye. 

"By the gods, the old mothers' tales are true," he mutters around chattering teeth. Shakily raising his shield, he starts a battle chant that is somewhat spoiled by the quavering of his voice, but he feels his courage return slightly nonetheless...

*"Stand aside, accursed hound;
A warrior's heart will give no ground!"*

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move action: ready shield.

Standard action: start Inspired Rage:  allies gain a +2 morale bonus to Strength and Constitution and a +1 morale bonus on Will saving throws, but also take a 1 penalty to AC. While under the effects of inspired rage, allies other than the skald cannot use any Charisma-, Dexterity-, or Intelligence-based skills (except Acrobatics, Fly, Intimidate, and Ride) or any ability that requires patience or concentration. 

Conditions: 
Shaken: 2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.
Inspired Rage: +2 morale bonus to Strength and Constitution and a +1 morale bonus on Will saving throws, 1 penalty to AC.
Skald's Vigor: Fast healing 1

----------


## Ghostfoot

Freyja braces, facing off against the fell hound. A sharp intake of breath from Signy behind you as she mutters half-reassuring folk charms to herself. Skorri's voice carries over the small swamp island, shaky but nevertheless defiant.

The creature pauses, watching for a moment as if to acknowledge the challenge. Then, with a glimmer of cold hunger and hate in its evil eyes it lopes forward, cracked teeth bared to attack as Freyja stands firm it lets out a ghastly and forlorn howl that fills you with dread...

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Freyja gets an AoO

then Will saves DC14 vs forlorn howl for all or fear

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Bog hound is to the south.
Your horses are to the north, as is your friendly dog


AoO from Freyjathen Will saves for allthen => Party

----------


## Ghostfoot

Freyja's skill with the spear is evident. As the bog hound lopes forward she strikes, a nasty gash for *15* damage putrid slime oozing from the wound.

Dark Dreams Wanderer steps alongside, swinging his weapon but the creatures surprisingly tough hide turns the blow.

*=> Gunnar, Freyja, Skorri*

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

Freyja's eyes narrow in disgust as her spear plunges into the creature's guts but it keeps going. She growls out an oath at the vile creature before praying for Wotan's guidance she plunges her spear again into the creature. 

*Spoiler: Freyja*
Show



attack (1d20+5)[*20*] dam (2d6+5)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Wotan guides her and her aim is true. The spear pierces the undead hound for *12* damage as it lunges forward, pinning it to the boardwalk. It struggles for a moment before finally expiring for good, its glimmering undead hate-filled eyes finally darkening as it slumps to a pile of putrid muck and bones.

Signy sighs with relief audibly from behind as you are left unchallenged to proceed onward though the fog from the muddy island...

----------


## Dexam

Skorri ceases his chant as the undead beast slumps to the ground at the end of Freyja's spear.

"Truly a mighty display of skill," he says in awe of the giantess. "No doubt that Wotan has blessed your spear arm."

Putting away axe and shield, he gathers the reigns of his horse and makes certain that the mutt Bogi is following. "Come along, dog; if you wander off, you might end up like that one!" He eyes the remains of the bog hound as he walks by.

----------


## BelGareth

Gunnar is assailed by the howl and it goes deep into his core, his hands loosed, and he was about to turn tail and run, leaving all notions of honor, family, behind. 

But then the beast charged, and was slain, his dishonor covered up by a momentary lax of focus. 

He gritted his teeth, tightened his grip, and moved onwards, silent as a spectre, and as angry as one too.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy shares a fearful, knowing glance with Gunnar, the two of them pale and shaking honour only preserved by the valiant actions of the others...

You skirt around the decayed sludge of the defeated bog hound. Its corrupted form reminding you of vague tales of how the ancient Andøvan who once ruled the region were rumoured to sacrifice bound captives and animals by casting them into stagnant kettle ponds to slowly sink to their watery death. Your mounts are nervous but you manage to coax them about the stinking mess to continue along the sodden walkway, the wee dog Bogi scampering about close, tail between its legs.

Thankfully after another half mile the ground begins to firm and the fog thins. The raised walkway continues for a few dozen more feet before ending at solid earth.

In the near distance, thunderclouds gather and roil as the huge unnatural storm builds in intensity unleashing its raging power upon the lands below. Unfortunately, this storm stays in one spot rather than moving with the southern winds, concentrating all of its fury in one location. In the continual flashes of lightning that lance down to the ground below, you can see beneath this gathering gloom a single tall hill some five miles distant. Multiple lighting strikes impale its peak, and from the crown of this hill can be seen a pale, muted glow. Dark magic is at work upon the Tor.

Immediately ahead a field of innumerable low mounds covers the dark terrain of the Barrow Lands. Built by the long-dead Andøvan tribes, the ancient barrows cover the highest points in the Moors. Some of the mounds are only waist high, others are as tall as a man, but all have a sinister air about them. Corroded weapons protrude awkwardly from the sides and tops of some of them, and a few have stone doorways marking their ancient entrances. Of these, a handful have no stone slabs blocking them, leaving them gaping open and revealing only darkness beyond.

*Spoiler: Knowledge (history) DC10 - Skorri*
Show

Skorri (1d20+5)[23]

You vaguely recall the tales of heroes long past, the warrior Kein the Bearsarker who some 400 years ago led the men and women of the Northlands into battle against legions of Andøvan who had risen from their graves, finally defeating the Longnight King at the Battle of the Barrow Lands and ending the Forgotten Wars.


*Spoiler: You are here*
Show



Your horses balk and will not enter this field of earthen mounds.

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

_Bog Hound_

The warrior maiden kicks part of the hound off the tip of her spear and pushes it away from her and the others. *"Disgusting beast, Hel take you."* she snarls before nodding to the others. *"Wodan is with us eh?"* she says on a note of triumph as she looks to the others and pushes on towards the barrows beyond the marsh.

_The barrows_

Freyja pauses on the edge of the barrow fields staring out over the barrows and caves and caverns. SHe shivers, feeling the spirits of the dead wandering in the fields. Before steeling herself and walking forwards,  gesturing to the rest. *"Come on, the heroes of old shouldn't bother us."*

----------


## BelGareth

Gunnar shares the muted look of knowing, and moves forward, ignoring the dog, and what it implied. 

As they got to the Barrows, he noticed his would go no further, and he eyed the grounds before them, especially the barrows without stone blocks to guard the living from the dead. He noted too, the thunder.

*"Mighty Thor beats his hammer against his anvil, he is not happy with this dark ritual, and is showing us his displeasure!"*

Turning to the others after watching the mighty display for a few seconds, *"We will need to leave our horses, they will go no further, and we cannot chance they bolt off with a rider. It is not far, let us be off with haste!"* he turns back to his horse with affection, stroking it's head, and touching his forehead, then pulls his gear off, and slaps the horses behind, sending it running off, hopefully back home.

----------


## Dexam

Skorri mutters under his breath and makes a sign to ward off evil as they approach the Barrow Lands. He struggles to bring his horse under control, awkwardly dismounting and retrieving his gear once the frightened beast temporarily accedes to its rider's commands.

"As much as I dislike riding, I'd have rather passed through here as quickly as possible," he says, watching the horses make their way back towards the bog. "If heroes of old lie here, then they are certainly no heroes of the Hordalanders! These are Andøvan barrows, and this is not the first time their occupants have been disturbed," he says darkly, his words emphasised by the flashes of lightning from the unnatural storm clouds. "Many centuries past, the Longnight King raised legions of these Andøvan dead to march across the Northlands. It was the mighty warrior, Kein the Bearsarker, who rallied the men and women of the North against the walking dead, finally defeating the Longnight King in a great battle on the very same grounds on which we now stand. Bear that in mind - those we seek are more than willing to disturb the eternal rest of the dead, and it is very likely that the dead will harbour their grudge against us across the centuries. So, keep the courage of Kein the Bearsarker close to your hearts; and keep your axes, spears, and shields close to your hands."

Hefting his shield and axe, and with a look of grim determination on his face, Skorri walks into the Barrow Lands.

----------


## Ghostfoot

You make your way forward through the darkened Barrow Lands, eerie lightning flashing ahead. Truly this is a cursed place and you find the skittishness of the horses might have clung to you as your eyes play tricks on you, shadows maybe moving at the corners of your vision and pebbles or stones shifting in the gloom out of sight. Signy mutters a stream of charms under her breath as you travel on, a litany of invocations that from anyone but a cunning woman would be called out and put down.

A mile or so into the barrow field your fears are realised as the hollow sound of a battle-horn echoes from the blackness of a nearby barrow opening. Clinking and shuffling, a long-dead form emerges, the skeletal remains of an ancient Andøvan warrior. The faint moonlight reflects from his bronze armor and shield and the finely crafted, though somewhat corroded, sword he bears. Behind him comes his entourage, four more dead warriors armed with swords of green-tinged bronze array themselves a step behind.

The leader raises his sword and points it at you threateningly, hovering over each of you momentarily as it waits...

*Spoiler: Intelligence check DC10 - Gunnar & Skorri*
Show

Gunnar (1d20+2)[16]
DDW (1d20+1)[5]
Freyja (1d20)[2]
Skorri (1d20+1)[17]
Signy (1d20+1)[4]

This is clearly some sort of challenge and it awaits your champion to step forward!


*=> Party*

----------


## Dexam

Skorri, about to raise his axe and shield, gives a start of surprise at the behaviour of the dead warriors. 

"It would seem that at least some small sense of honour persists across the realms of death for these warriors; I believe that we are being challenged to a contest of champions." He glances at Gunnar, then at the giantess Freyja. "So, mighty Spearmaiden, will you carry the honour of the Hoardalands on your spearpoint, and return this thing's spirit to Valhalla?" He reaches up and claps her on the arm for encouragement.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casting _Resistance_ on Freyja - no harm in giving a minor buff, just in case!  :Small Wink:

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

Freyja looks at the undead warrior and offers her own spear in salute, the loud clatter as she hammers it off her shield accepting the unspoken challenge. *"Wodan grant me strength and Courage"* she mutters to herself as she readies for the fight. At Skorri's words she nods, *"You do me honour, I will earn it now."*

Challenge accepted she strides a few feet forward and plants the spear readying to meet the undead beast. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Advance to 30ft from the skeleton
Brace spear
Ready attack

----------


## Ghostfoot

The bronze-clad champion of old steps forward. It makes a strange gesture of honor, saluting Freyja with its weapon, then settles into a combat pose sword and shield at the ready. 

Circling warily the two opponents face off, it's eyes glimmering with a cold blue light. Then, it advances, shield held high as it seeks to fend off Freyja's mighty spear and cut her down...

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

*Move action:* advance 30ft (not charge)
_then:_ AoO Freyja
_then:_ *Standard:* longsword (1d20+6)[*13*] damage (1d8+5)[*6*] 
_then:_ Freyja's turn (note it's inside her reach weapon range now, so unlikely to be able to be attacked w reach spear)


*=> Freyja*

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

As the skeletal beast advances she thrusts at it, trusting the oar like length of spear to fend it off as it advances at her before she meets its attack on the solid steel boss of her shield. The beast so close now she steps back, drawing her battle axe and hewing at the creature's helmed head.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


AoO: (1d20+6)[*18*] dam (2d6+4)[*12*]
Readied attack: (1d20+6)[*16*] dam (2d6+4)[*13*]

Then 
Free: drop spear
5ft step back
Move: Draw battle axe
Standard: chop skeleton (1d20+5)[*14*] dam (2d6+4)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

The skeletal champion blocks Freyja's initial strike, and turns the second with it's sword. Advancing in close it swings but she blocks it with her massive shield even as she flings her spear down and draws her ax swinging wildly. It presses on relentlessly, slashing again but still unable to get past her defences.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

*No action:* 5 step
*Standard:* longsword (1d20+6)[12] damage (1d8+5)[13] 


*=> Freyja*

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

Freyja's eyes widen as the undead warrior parries the spear strikes and the axe blow, spinning she pushes back with her shield, the door sized chunk of wood blocking its return stroke. *"by Wodan, it has some skill..."* she mutters to the others as she steps sideways pushing it back before swinging a low blow under her shield to try and take out its legs.

The solid thunk of steel on on wood suggests that it saw her attack coming and dropped its shield in time...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Attack (1d20+5)[*15*] damage (2d6+4)[*9*]

EDIT: as the 18 and 16 missed I've assumed the 15 misses.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The champion seems to smile in a rictus grin as it indeed drops its shield to block the blow its centuries of experience guiding it as it counters with a skillful slash. The corroded blade slips past her shield and cuts through her leathers deep into Freyja side for *8* damage even as the skeletal warrior resets its stance and looks for another opportunity...

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

*No action:* 5 step as needed
*Standard:* longsword (1d20+6)[21] damage (1d8+5)[8]


*=> Freyja* & others...?

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

Freyja stumbles onto one knee as the blade slices into her side, blood streaking down her side and soaking her long skirts and boot. Limping she sweeps the axe blade upwards in a desperate attempt to catch the beast in the face. *"Gods, he is skillful."* she cries, the pain leaving her grimacing and biting her tongue. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


AC 16
Hps 2/10!!

Attack (1d20+5)[*20*] dam (2d6+4)[*9*] +1 dam for _Axe to Grind_ trait

----------


## Ghostfoot

Freyja swings her axe, the desperate stroke crunching into a pitted bronze pauldron denting it but the bones beneath protected. The ancient warrior swivels in his ancient fighting style. Shifting in he lunges Freyja realising that the blow will strike true. The blade punches through her abdomen a cold shaft of bronze for *11* damage bursting from the other side in a spray of blood from her drenched leathers.

Signy gasps in shock as the giantess slumps to the ground the skeletal victor standing tall Freyja's lifeblood dripping from his sword. But instead of proceeding to cut down the rest of you like so much wheat before him, it stands back, offering a salute to the fallen as its mouldering entourage backs away into the darkness.

As it melts away Signy stumbles forward in a daze to slump to her knees next to the fallen giantess. Hands slick with blood she tries to hold the wound together, poking back in writhing guts that threaten to spill across the barrow ground. "Truly the lass showed real bravery. If her wyrd is to die here, for the Norns to cut her thread, be assured she will be borne by the valkyrie's to dine at Wotan's table with our finest fallen heroes". Blood spurts again spattering the cunning woman as she wrestles with the leathers "Here, hold her together here. Tie this." She moves swiftly issuing orders as her world condenses to the body before her.

*Spoiler: FTW*
Show

longsword (1d20+6)[19] damage (1d8+5)[11]

Signy heal (first aid) DC15 (1d20+4)[22] => stabilized

----------


## Dexam

Skorri lets out a cry of shock and dismay as he sees the skeletal champion defeat the giantess, despite her most valiant efforts.

He rushes to assist Signy, dropping his axe and shield. "This cannot be her time," he says. "The gods surely have her destined for greater stories."

Skorri begins a low chant, a call on the bravery of warriors of old, as he presses down on the bloody wound where Signy directs.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Surreptitious casting of Cure Light Wounds: (1d8+1)[*6*]

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

The blow slides into her side, the steel cold like ice. Then the blood and pain hit and with barely enough time to theink _"do not scream"_ she slumps to the ground, toppling at the feet of the skeletal warrior. Even as the fog surrounds her and she hears the clatter of hooves and a distant hunting horn pain blazes into her mind. Seconds later she opens blurred eyes and looks up from the marshy ground at Signy and Skorri crouched beside her, both with bloodstained hands knelt in the blood soaked ground. 

Grunting she winces at the blazing pain in her side and the other in her leg where the first blow had landed. *"Where did he go, after I fell did you best him?"*

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Mørkedrømevandrer*

The wild-haired Nuk had been swift to act at the giant's fall, horn-backed bow springing to hand as he warily watched the noble shades take their leave.  His eyes wary, he leans down next to the fallen warrior as she speaks.  "These warriors seem willing to accept the results of their combat, and have retreated to the cave carrying with them their secrets.  A worrying portent, if one believes in such.  Are you well enough to continue?"

----------


## Ghostfoot

With the worst of Freyja's wounds patched you stumble onward through the barrow fields, mindful that all around you stir the restless dead yet resolutely determined to press forward to free the jarl's daughters from their witch kidnapper. Time begins to lose meaning as the storm rages ahead, until finally you feel that you must almost be there, the Tor now less than a mile ahead illuminated by the flashes of lightning.

With a loud crash, a stone rolls away from one of the barrow openings, revealing a gaping hole into darkness. Out of the shadows strides a long-dead hero from before the Northlanders first came to this land. His raiment is grand, clad in rotting silks and fine cloths, armored with a cuirass of bronze, and carrying a two-handed sword of gold-and-silvergilt bronze. The undead king mounts a nearby barrow and raises his hands in a silent command, a command answered by the hordes of undead crawling forth from the surrounding Barrow Lands. The way ahead is open but does not look like it will remain so for long as hundreds of decayed skeletons lurch forth in all other directions from the cold embrace of the earth.

Looming ahead at the far corner of the field of barrows is the 100-ft tall mound of packed earth known as the Tor. Crowning this hilltop is a ring of standing stones, tumbled down and long forgotten, built ages ago by the long-dead Andøvan that once inhabited what is now the Northlands. The Tor is steeply sloped, and the slopes are covered with grasses, herbs, and bracken. Two long causeways march up from the surrounding plains, one to the southwest and one to the northwest. The stones themselves are cracked and worn with age; green lichen and moss cling to the lower surfaces and run up these fissures, contrasting sharply with the dark grey rock. Thunderclouds roil overhead and lighting flashes down to strike the few stones still standing and illuminating faint silhouettes among the stones.

*Spoiler: Map: The Tor*
Show



You are about where the "S" is on the compass.

Undead approach from all directions except SW (ie the direction of the Tor)

400ft causeways lead up otherwise DC8 Climb to ascend the steep slopes.

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

Still coughing and limping as she holds her still severe wound in her side Freyja looks with concern at the gathering hordes of undead. *"We should approach the Tor then I guess..."* Looking at the steep hill sides and the path she gestures with the long spear. *"I do not think I can manage the slope I'm sorry. Shall I approach the path to distract whoever is at the peak. The less injured of you could skirt the tor and ambush them from the rear..."*

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Dark Dreams Wanderer*

Bow held warily and eyes constantly scanning the slowly gathering horde of undead, the Wanderer turns to address his allies.

"Agreed in part, noble Freyja.  Skorri and I can make our way quietly up the slope here and hold, waiting for you to arrive with the others at the far side.  I will pull their attention with my arrows, turning their backs to you that you might engage them from the rear.  What say you?"

----------


## Ghostfoot

*"A fine plan,"* states Gunnar *"Freyja and I shall ascend from the far side. The way is open so they'll see us coming but you will be free to strike at the foul witch while we close. Sibbe and her honorless cowards will fall beneath our blades and spears!"*

"Yes," agrees Signy, "I will come too, and make for the jarl's daughters". She glances up at the lightning blasting down to strike at the stones atop the tor. "We still have some time before the vernal equinox and the sacrifice ritual. Let's not waste it".

----------


## Dexam

Skorri eyes the slowly approaching undead, the young skald trying and not quite succeeding to keep the fear from his expression. 

"Yes, we'll out-manoeuvre them, and catch them off guard!" he says, using bravado to quell his rising sense of dread. He pats the shortbow strapped to his back. "While perhaps not as fine a shot as yourself, Nuklander, I can still help keep their attention. I'd much rather meet these villains shield-to-shield, it is clear that this witch and her cronies have no sense of honour, so an arrow to the gut is just as deserving for them as a spear."

Skorri slings his shield over his shoulders and pulls a boarding axe from a loop on his pack. Using the spike on the back of the axehead to aid his climb, he begins the ascent of the tor.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Climb: (1d20+3)[*18*] (includes +2 bonus from boarding axe)
Stealth: (1d20+1)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Dark Dreams Wanderer and Skorri nimbly clamber the slopes of the Tor, mindful of the gathering undead below. Simultaneously Freyja, Gunnar and Signy make haste to ascend the Tor by way of one of the main causeways, the now-cowering dog Bogi following close.

At the culmination of each causeway a small old ditch marks the peak of the Tor, not a barrier to anyone but a symbolic boundary. The end of each ditch is anchored by an 8-foot-tall standing heelstone. They lean slightly inward toward each other and have tapered tops. Ancient Andøvan runes once marked their surfaces, but these have been worn to illegibility.

A ring of ancient standing stones is at the center of the Tors summit, some 200ft from the causeway that you have ascended. A few of the stones still stand as trilithons with posts and lintels 10 feet high, but most of the stones lie on the ground or are leaning at precarious angles. The dark clouds above swirl in a great spiral seemingly only a hundred feet above the hilltop and are constantly illuminated from within by flashes of lightning. Other streaks of lightning flash downward in jagged arcs to strike the still-standing trilithons, and after each flash, the stones radiate a pale glow for a few moments as if absorbing the power of the storm.



All the stones of the circle are carved of the same blueish dolerite, a type of stone not native to the area. They bear no legible carvings, but some faded, weathered creases in the rock hint that at one time they were richly adorned. At the center of the ring is a 3-foot-high-by-12-foot-long altar stone stained in ancient blood. The area between the altar and the ring is open and covered with low grass. Roughly half of the stones are still standing, especially the main entrance stones at the south of the ring. 

At the altar you spy the old witch Sibbe and the jarl's youngest daughter Little Runa at the altar, seemingly conversing in harsh whispers. The remaining two daughters of the jarl Inga and Fastvi are tied up nearby. Two warriors stand on guard duty, recognizable even at this distance as the wanted men Njarni the Traitor and Gufti the Clever. The former hefts an ax and cries out a challenge pointing to your group at the heelstone boundary. Gufti grabs bow and sword, and the old crone starts gesturing and cackling as she casts a spell of magic. Little Runa cowers down low next the the altar.

Before your eyes the two outlaws increase and grow, swelling with foul magic until they are the size of large trolls and looking just as murderous. The wicked seiðkona glances over to the two bound girls clearly eager for the time to draw nigh for the sacrifice and her restorative ritual!

Dark Dreams Wanderer and Skorri lurk on the far side at the lip of the Tor, about 100ft from the stone circle, apparently unnoticed so far.

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

Gunnar (1d20+3)[8]
DDW (1d20+2)[11]
Freyja (1d20+1)[2]
Skorri (1d20+2)[19]
Signy (1d20+1)[5]
Sibbe (witch)  (1d20+1)[4]
Njarni (axe) (1d20)[3]
Gufti (sword & bow) (1d20+2)[5]


*Spoiler: Map*
Show



The flashing lightning of the storm and glowing stones give the entire hilltop normal lightning.

Njarni (axe) is to the north
Gufti (bow & sword) to southwest


*=> DDW & Skorri* 
some distance away still (see map)

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Mørkedrømevandrer*

The Wanderer had scaled the face of the slope with ease, bow and mighty terbutje strapped to his back.  Now, edging over the crest, he pulls forth his horn-backed longbow and draws an arrow, whispering a prayer to Ullr under his breath.  "Guide our blades and arrows, hunter of truth and justice."  He turns to Skorri and gestures vehemently, his hand tapping his own chest and jabbing forward, then pointing to Skorri and making a downward pushing motion.  He eases forward stealthily, doing his best to stay low to the ground as he readies his bow to loose.  Finding a steady point he takes a deep breath, draws to his ear, and looses the arrow with his exhale.  The arrow sails near-silent through the air towards the witch... but the Wanderer sees none of this as he drops prone to the ground once the arrow is loosed.


*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Rollls rolls rolls!
(1d20+5)[*15*] to hit for (1d8+2)[*9*] damage (+2 to hit and damage for Favored Enemy)
(1d20+6)[*8*] stealth

----------


## Dexam

Skorri nods his assent to the gestures of Dark Dreams Wanderer, pulling out and readying his own much smaller bow while whispering a short prayer to Wotan to guide his aim. Like the Nuklander, he creeps forward slightly, keeping low to the ground with arrow nocked to string. Out of the corner of his eye, he sees his companion ready and loose, dropping swiftly to the ground. Scant seconds behind, Skorri replicates the motion, drawing a bead on the distant figure of the witch Sibbe and falling flat once the arrow is in flight.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Attack with shortbow: (1d20+0)[*1*] (includes -2 for range penalty) 
Damage: (1d6)[*6*]
Stealth: (1d20+1)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Mørkedrømevandrer and Skorri let fly with their bows, arrows sailing high across the lightning-blasted mound. Somehow the Wanderer's arrow finds its mark, catching the evil witch in the arm for *9* damage as she stands next to the altar, her face contorting in rage and fury.

Across the opposite side, Gunnar utters a battle cry *"For the Jarl! Silvermeade!"*. Hefting his shield and axe he grits his teeth and starts forward to close the distance to the girls and their captors. He has taken but a step across the shallow boundary ditch when there is a _twang_ as a cowardly snare is triggered. As Gunnar's boot catches the tripwire a coiled sapling launches a spear catching him unaware and sinking deep into his thigh for *8* damage. *"Ungh!"* he collapses to the ground a gasped *"Go!"*.

The success of the treachery is greeting by howls of laughter and taunts from the two burly warriors. Njarni clashes his axe against a throwing spear daring you to come at him while Gufti spies your two archers hiding and lets fly an arrow vaguely in their direction.

The kidnappers all take cover from the archers behind the monoliths and the witch Sibbe ducks back wrenching the arrow free and casting a spell of warding upon herself. "Hold them back" she croaks at her servants, "The time is almost nigh!"

"Come!" says Signy to Freyja, "We must rid the world of these cowards. They dishonour all Northlanders with their tricks worse than Loki. I am with you!"

*Spoiler: info*
Show

Luckily (?) it was the absent player triggered the trap...
Spear trap vs Gunnar (1d20+15)[26] damage (1d6+3)[8]
Gunnar is at -3hp so will be 'fine' but is unexpectedly yet conveniently not needing to be run by me anymore for this combat!

Gufti vs DDW
shortbow (1d20)[1] (incl -2 range), damage (1d6)[3]

All opponents now have +4 AC from cover vs DDW & Skorri.

Signy ready to follow Freyja into battle!


*=> Party*

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Mørkedrømevandrer*

Bouncing to his feet with a ululating battle cry, the Wanderer dashes towards an advantageous position, hoping to find an angle to strike the witch.  He draws an arrow and releases it, his cry reaching a crescendo as the arrow takes flight.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

(1d20+5)[*11*] to hit for (1d8+2)[*3*]

----------


## Dexam

Skorri clambers to his feet with a cry of *"For Silvermeade, and the justice of the Jarl!"*

Pulling another arrow from his quiver, he steps forwards and snaps a shot at the witch, hoping that his aim is significantly better than last time...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move: stand up from prone.
Standard: Shortbow attack (1d20)[*13*] (includes -2 for range, but not cover); damage (1d6)[*2*]
Free: 5' step forwards.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

Freyja lets loose a vile curse as Loki's luck strikes down Gunnar beside her. Glancing at Signy she nods, *"stay behind me. I fear we may not survive what is it come but Wodan will bless us if we fight to the last"* and hefting her spear she'll start jogging forwards, running towards the circle of rocks closing to 80ft from nearest of the savage criminals her spear low and ready to tear out either of their throats!

----------


## Ghostfoot

Dark Dreams and Skorri continue to rain arrows down upon the witch and her craven henchmen but the cowards take cover behind the ancient monoliths and the shots clatter harmlessly off the rocks. Freyja jogs forward massive spear in hand, with Signy hitching her skirts and following close behind with the pup.

Gufti the Clever hides behind a fallen column shooting wildly with his bow through the lightning-streaked skies, the shot flying well wide. Njarni the Traitor with a stupid grin on his face similarly hurls a massive throwing spear toward Freyja the throw poorly delivered falling well short.

At the altar stone Sibbe the Unkempt casts her hands to the heavens, foul words of ancient magic on her cracked lips as the old witch holds a severed eyeball aloft and casts a spell. Her eyes glow orange like hot embers in her withered face as she cackles above the winds "You'll not stop me! I've come for my dues! The jarl thought I had forgotten what he owed me, but I never forget! The girl is mine and I'll have her sisters too! I will live afresh for another lifetime with these gifts."

Next to her Little Runa stands rigidly upright. She reaches out grasping a dagger in her hands and turns to walk stiffly toward Skorri and the Wanderer her eyes showing all white, rolled back like one possessed...

*Spoiler: info*
Show

Gufti vs DDW
shortbow (1d20)[6] (incl -2 range), damage (1d8)[7]

Njarni vs Freyja
throwing spear (1d20-7)[11] (incl -8 range), damage (1d8+7)[14]

Sibbe
cast spell

Runa
move east towards DDW & Skorri

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



The flashing lightning of the storm and glowing stones give the entire hilltop normal lightning.

Njarni (axe) is to the north
Gufti (bow & sword) to southwest

Edit: An 80ft move from Freyja would put her on the outside border of the stone circle anywhere from 9 o'clock to 12 o'clock


*=> Party*

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Mørkedrømevandrer*

The Wanderer, now standing, moves forward and northwards in an effort to find a better angle to hit the witch with his arrow.  Drawing to the cheek, he lets the arrow fly with a whoop!

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

(1d20+5)[*25*] to hit for (1d8+2)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Mørkedrømevandrer's arrow flies true, arcing through the blasted skies to catch the witch a glancing blow for *3* damage.

*=> Skorri & Freyja*

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

In range now Freyja, angry with the murderous scum atop the hill calls upon Father Wodan, power flows into her as she gestures at Gufti and feels the length of the spear charge with power. 

Long legs flying over the rough grass she hurdles hummicks as she charges in, spear thrusting to impale the criminal 

*Spoiler: Freyja*
Show



Swift: smite evil vs Gufti (+1 hit/dam/ deflect AC,)
Charge Gufti, stop at 20ft with long spear 
- (1d20+9)[*22*] dam (2d6+6)[*14*]

----------


## Dexam

Skorri begins a steady trot towards the monoliths, pausing only to snap off another quick shot at the witch.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move 30' towards the monoliths.
Standard: Shortbow attack (1d20)[*20*] (includes -2 for range, but not cover); damage (1d6)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Freyja hurtles across the lightning-blasted ground closing the gap with the ancient magic-infused Andøvan circle. Spying the coward rapist Gufti with bow in hand she charges at him. He turns from his position beside a standing stone, he's big as a troll due to the witch Sibbe's foul magic and his normally agile frame is unable to duck away quickly as she strikes for *14* damage grievously wounding him. Even wounded Gufti seems unfazed and, uttering an oath against the gods he shouts at Freyja describing in vile detail the horrific things he will do to her when he has beaten her down.

From the other side Skorri jogs forward even as the girl Runa advances towards him past her two bound sisters, dagger in hand. Ignoring the girl for the moment he fires another shot at the ringleader witch, his arrow grazing her for *2* damage as she curses him in anger. Runa closes quickly eyes dilated clearly under some sort of bewitchment as she raises her dagger ready to strike at Skorri.

Behind Freyja runs Signy darting behind the bigger-framed giantess with the stray dog loyally by her side. As Freyja engages with Gufti, Signy focuses on the traitorous jarl-murderer Njarni lukring nearby. The massive warrior grins and raises his huge axe at the sight of the slight young woman but Signy is firm. She starts casting a spell, using the ways known only to the mysterious & respected cunning women to guide her magic even as he advances toward her axe raised.

Seeing Gufti & Njarni move to the western flank Sibbe too shifts her attention, fixing her evil witches gaze upon Freyja causing further doubt to creep into her mind.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Signy starts casting Sleep (casting time = 1 round)

Gufti frightening SA vs Freyja
Demoralize opponent DC10 (1d20+9)[16] => Frightened 1 round

Sibbe hex vs Freyja
Evil Eye DC15 (1d20-1)[2] => -2 on saves for 4 rounds

Runa double move
Njarni double move

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Mørkedrømevandrer*

Having a bead on his foe now, the wild-haired Wanderer dashes forward loosing another arrow.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

(1d20+5)[*19*] to hit for (1d8+2)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Mørkedrømevandrer's arrow flies true! As Sibbe focuses her hexes upon Freyja the arrow catches the witch square in the back for *4* damage. She sprawls across the ancient stones, her lifeblood pumping it's last as the burning embers in her eyes flicker and fade.

Nearby your ally Signy completes her own sorcery and a stunned Njarni topples to the ground like a mighty oak, unconscious and slumbering in a magical sleep. Gufti sees his two accomplices fallen and his bravado turns to panic. He turns and runs, fleeing even as lightning blasts down around. He doesn't last long, the last you see of him his escape ending abruptly as he hacks feebly trying to carve his way through the horde of ancient undead surrounding the rise. The skeletal Andøvan drag the coward down and you see their pitted bronze weapons chop relentlessly as they deliver him deservedly to Hel.

Back at the Tor, Little Runa breaks down in tears, the witch's spell now broken. She dashes over to her bound sisters freeing them and the three of the huddle together with the wee dog happily bouncing around and licking at them. Gunnar hobbles closer clutching his wound, badly injured but yet still alive.

It's been a long night, and not yet over, but for now you have saved the jarl's daughter's from certain sacrifice at the hands of the witch Sibbe and her coward thugs!

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Njarni save vs Sleep Will DC15 (1d20+3)[13]

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

Freyja skids to a halt, breathing heavily as the panic fades. Her cheeks blush unseen in the dark skies as she feels the shame of her cowardice whilst the others had not fled. She smiles slightly as she watches Gufti's brutal death even as she feels some sadness it was not her spear or Wodan's strength that had delivered the justice. WIth the witch dead she runs up to the girls, a shouted *"Girls, Runa, you are alive. It will be well. Gods be praised but it will be okay."*

She looks at her allies and smiles a weary smile. *"DO we wait here for the light of day to disperse these restless dead and this dark storm?"*

----------


## Dexam

Skorri drops his bow and draws his axe, tentatively raising it in order to knock aside the young girl with the flat of the head. Out of the corner of his eye, he sees the flash of Mørkedrømevandrer's arrow reflecting the lighting as it sails through the air and strikes down the witch Sibbe. He lets out an exultant shout, followed by a sigh of relief as Little Runa returns to a semblance of normality. He turns his attention to Gufti, only to see the coward flee into the horde of undead and meet a fitting demise.

Confirming that the girls are unharmed, and happy to see that Gunnar has recovered somewhat from his wounds, Skorri makes his way to Signy and the fallen Njarni. The young skald gives a slight bow to Signy. "Lady, you posses great magics that are matched only by your courage. How long will this traitorous cur remain asleep? Long enough to haul him to the jarl's justice?"

He nods at Freyja. "The giantess makes a good point - did we rescue the girls from the witch, only to meet our Wyrd at the hands of long dead warriors?"

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Mørkedrømevandrer*

As the witch falls a ululating cry emits from the Wanderer, who stands shaking his horn-backed bow to the sky.  Personal celebration complete, he swiftly kneels and gathers a handful of dust, spits in it, and scatters it into the air with the heat of his breath.  That done, he moves to join his companions in the circle of stones.

"Ullr's justice is done here.  Let us bind the scum that he might face a more earthly justice soon."  Keeping an eye towards the slopes of the hill in case the horde of undead approaches, he kneels next to his kill and begins to search the body.  Over his shoulder, he speaks to Runa seeing that she is distraught.  "Hey there wild one... all is well, yes?  See to your sisters there, that all might face the night on their feet."

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

The giantess looks at Mørkedrømevandrer, *"Aye a good suggestion"* and runs over to the downed Njarni where she binds him tightly, but gently so as not to wake him from his sleep. When he is thoroughly bound with the full 50ft of rope in her coil she draws a dagger out and shaves off his beard beginning to plait and slave leash to wear around his neck in shame (before his eventual execution). She'll also search the vagabound even as Mørkedrømevandrer searches the vile witch. 

Glancing at the undead lining the base of the Tor she motions to Skorri, *"Can you get the girls into the centre of the Tor. THere we will make our stand I guess and if the Norns have cut our threads here we will fall."*

----------


## Dexam

*Skorri*

The young skald nods, but frowns with mild concern as he sees Mørkedrømevandrer searching the body of the slain witch. "What should we do with that?" Skorri asks, indicating the corpse. "I'd hate to see her come back again some day to trouble Silvermeade Hall, like that lot out there." he gestures to the undead milling around the Tor.

He goes to gather up his bow and search for any other weapons that might be given to the girls. "Gods' willing it won't come to it, and we'll defend you with our lives and honour; but if you need to defend yourselves, better to meet the enemy with a weapon in hand like a true Northlander, hey?!" he tells them cheerfully, as he herds them to the centre of the stone circle. Once there, he goes to examine the large altar stone in the centre - if the witch Sibbe was so interested in it, perhaps it held some clue as to how to dismiss the unnatural storm or the walking dead warriors? 

Skorri turns his gaze to Little Runa. "You weren't tied up like the others... what was the witch saying to you?"

----------


## Ghostfoot

Skorri gathers the girls within the boundary of the Tor, seeking safety or at least a more defensible position within the stone circle. Signy helps too, urging the tired girls to make haste and gather next to Gunnar who hobbles his weight resting heavily as he leans on a dropped spear taken from Njarni and hands a few more out *"Girls, grab a spear. Better to die with a weapon in hand. You father will be proud of you".* 

When Skorri inquires with Little Runa she lowers her eyes and looks away "I....I don't know. I don't remember. I swear I've never seen her, but it seemed like I'd known her all my life. I....I couldn't help myself. Please, let's not speak of it".

Signy points out Sibbe's dagger of ancient bronze, and similarly ancient amulet taken from about her neck. This is a necklace made of small animal bones and laced with dead roses surrounding a faintly glowing blue crystal. Despite its obvious age, the delicate bones and flowers that comprise the necklace are still in good repair  every dried rose petal remains in place as if locked in time.

"These items carry the power of the Andøvans still. We would be wise not to leave them for witless brigands to happen upon"

*Spoiler: loot*
Show

Link to loot page

On Njarni:
studded leather armor,greataxe,6 shortspears,sap,pouch with 4 hacksilver (ie 4 gp)

On Sibbe:
Andøvan dagger (bronze +1 dagger),Andøvan barrow charm (unidentified),ragged peasants outfit,spell component pouch,pouch with 26 hs and a chunk of amber with a large moth suspended in it (unappraised)




The sounds of many pounding hooves and the jingle of harness and armor rise from the Barrow Lands below. Below where stood the ranks of the dead who allowed you to pass to the Tor now can be seen a large party of armed warriors riding hard toward the hillock. In the flashes of lightning, you can make out the forms of the dead moving aside to allow them to pass without a fight. As the riders make hard for the causeway, you can see that though their harness and armor are mudspattered and travel stained, the weapons they bear in their hands are bright and their faces grim. These are men going to war, and riding at their head you can see the boar-headed helm of Jarl Olaf Henrikson himself leading three full hands of huscarls and warriors.

From the mud that grimes his armor and the blood that dries on his face, you can tell that Jarl Olaf has had a long night as well as he and his huscarls gather around you and the girls. Kraki Hallason is there, and Young Ljot, sourspirited Berg Geirson, surly Hauk of Vastavikland, One-Eyed Sven, and even Old Ljot. Hallbjorn also looks on approvingly, his helm clutched under one arm, his eyes tired but bright. 

*It seems you young-spears have had a night of it, too,* your jarl begins. *"At first I had thought that you were young and foolish, unable to oversee my girls, then I thought you defeated or your minds-worth broken by what strange signs we found at the Meadows when you did not return. But when we began to follow the trail to find the girls, we realized it was your trail that we followed, and we saw the signs of your own battle-dew shed upon the path as you fought to fulfill your sword-oath to me. You have fought and bled for my household, and in my mind that makes you a part of it. 

Glad I am that you have saved my daughters from that evil witch, and happy I am to reward such warriors as you. When we return to Silvermeade, you eat, drink, and fill yourselves with good mead, for you have done well this day. And here in the sight of my own householders take from my hand these armbands that have graced my own arms since I slew the giant Hastral in furious spear-din. Truly you are warriors of Olaf Henrikson.*

*Spoiler: more loot*
Show

each: an arm-ring of gold taken from his own arm (a great honor) worth 300 hs

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Mørkedrømevandrer*

Efficiently having gathered the supplies from the witch into his travel sack, the Wanderer had risen to greet his Jarl standing tall and proud on the earth and rock of victory.  Though not his people's custom, he was still deeply impressed and touched as the Jarl took armbands from his own arm to present to them, and he immediately placed it on his own arm, though it rose all the way to his shoulder before finding catch.

"It was our duty, Jarl, no more or less.  The earth would scarce have borne my tread were I to turn tail and run from that."  He stamps the ground firmly to demonstrate his point.  "Happy I am to stand beside these worthy in your service."

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

The giantess offers a low bow to the Jarl. *"You honour us. the Gods and the all father have seen fit to give us victory this day."* She looks at the barrow and the sea of undead warrriors, *"We will need Wotan's blessing to escape this place. I would be honoured to lead the charge my Jarl to see you and your girls to safety."*

Rested she dons the golden arm band and then hefts spear and shield and walks to the edge of the stones to look down into the mass of the dead to see if there is a "leader" amongst them or a patch where the dead are thinner. The patch wher the bandit was ripped apart does not appeal to her.

----------


## Mercurion 2

The manor so Knorron thought of himself, and was painfully self-conscious in doing all he could to make others think so as wellstood with his arms folded across his chest, the better to hide their unnatural length.  Hands were tucked under the folds of his dun colored cloak, the better to hide nails that were more akin to claws.  There was less he could do to disguise the fact that his skin marked him as something other than fully human with its frostburnt appearance, but he wore his hood pulled low across his face to cloak it as much as possible.

He watched, silently, as the scene unfolded on the hill.  The ride had been difficult and he was splattered with horse-strewn mud kicked up on the trail, but it appeared the Jarls daughters were safe, so all was well.  Now he watched, and waited, to see what new need Henrikson might have for him.

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

The Jarl and his huscarls were a formidable force, drawing all eyes as they arrived.  They immediately headed to the heroes responsible for saving the Jarls daughters while the rest of the retinue spread out to cordon off the area.  Amidst the rank and file warriors, however, was a cloaked figure that was given wide berth from the others.  Perhaps not as wide of a distance as the elf riding a polar bear.  As the warband settled into their stations, the figure pulled back a hood to reveal a face that clearly demanded attention.  She did not appear to be a spear maiden or battle fury, but there was an undeniable sense of importance around her.  For those who looked closely, her lips would occasionally move in a seeming murmur ... and she periodically tilted her head to the side, as if listening to something.  

Her gaze swept across the Tor, lingering momentarily on each of the new heroes, and a select few of the Jarls band.  However, when her gaze reached Runy, the woman froze, staring at the young girl for long moments before finally tearing her gaze away. Whatever she saw had clearly affected her.

*Spoiler: Portrait*
Show



_Joining the party with a little mystery _ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 14  HP 9   Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +3
Weapon: longspear (+2, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+2, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl/3): ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark / cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist
SLA: 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +6; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +7; Spellcraft +4; KS Religion +4; KS Geography +5; KS History +4
Effect:  Child of Winter (+2 Initiative/Reflex; endure elements vs cold; no penalty on ice; 1/2 pen deep snow); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## atlastrembles

*White That Walks (Vitsomgår)*

_~~Earlier~~_

It had been a long, but blessedly uneventful journey south from Nukland to Silvermeade Hall. The first thing he noticed was the trees, then the green. So much green. In the far north of Nukland, the only colours were blue, white, black, brown, and the occasional splash of red when a kill was marked. Other colours were only given by Sky when she danced across Night. Sometimes, too, sparks of Sky settled in the eyes of special Nuk. But here were a riot of colours so bright that it hurt White That Walk's eyes. Yellows, purples, oranges, and all manner in between that the northern elf had no names for. The tales he had heard of the summerlands seemed to be true after all, and White That Walks gripped his Bear's fur harder, comforted by his familiar bulk and warmth beside him.

Short days later, the Nuk ascended the steps to Silvermeade's Hall, polar bear in tow and huffing his encouragement to the young druid. His entrance causing a stir - moreso because of the polar bear at this side than the sight of a Nuk - Vitsomgår announces himself and his reason for visiting...

_~~Now, on top of the Tor~~_ 

A few minutes after the Jarl's party mounts the rise to the standing stones, a fur clad youth about 5'10" carrying a shortspear and a wooden shield also crests the hilltop and approaches the Jarl. Right behind him, keeping pace and swinging its thick head from side to side, scanning in all directions, is a bear with shockingly white fur contrasted against night-dark eyes and nose. Resting his spearhand on the bear's head, the newcomer shakes his head to lower the hide hood covering his head, revealing similarly white hair closely, but roughly, cut to his scalp. He nods respectfully at the Jarl and reports *No beast tracks our steps, but we should not wait long here.* 

After giving his report, the Nuk then scans the assembled group until his eyes rest on Dark Dreams Wanderer. His body stills as he catches sight of the fellow Nuk and the polar bear gives a sympathetic huff of surprise. The white-haired elf approaches the other and places one hand on his heart and the other on the bear's head. *Great Bear Mother has sent me to you, child of the in-between time. We have been searching for you many moons. Our claws will join with yours.*

----------


## Dexam

*Skorri Erlenson*

Skorri frowns as Little Runa gives her account of what transpired between her and the witch. He does not press her, but makes a mental note to speak to Signy about it later - perhaps the young Cunning Woman could make sense of both the witch and the girl child's strange ways?

As Jarl and his entourage ride into view, Skorri beats his axe on his shield and lets out mighty yalps, his skald-trained voice carrying clear above the din of the storm. He happily greets the riders he knows, grinning and clapping huscarl Kraki Hallason on the shoulder as he dismounts. "Glad you finally decided to show yourselves; I was getting worried that we'd have to deal with this lot by ourselves, and then there'd be no glory to be found for you!" he jests. 

As Jarl Olaf approaches and speaks, Skorri grows more serious. He accepts the arm-ring with a mixed expression of pride and awe. "Your honour is our honour, Jarl Olaf; were we to shirk in our duty, we would be no better than the dirt for honourable men and women to walk upon. I look forward to continued service in bringing glory to your family and Silvermead Hall."

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Dark Dreams Wanderer*

Brows rise in muted surprise as the wild-haired Wanderer sees a fellow Nuk approaching from the ranks of Nordmen.  _"You are far from the homeland, White that Walks.  What brings you on my trail to the south?"_  (Spoken in Nuk)

----------


## Ghostfoot

The coming dawn glows pink over the endless field of barrows that surrounds the Tor. Fresh horses are brought for the girls, as indeed are your own mounts having been secured by the warband as they tracked you. "You will stay close to them and finish your oath to see them safely home" Jarl Henrikson instructs. He barks orders to his warriors, having decided to make a break for the forest to the south to try to get out of the accursed Barrow Lands as quickly as possible and risk the forest eves rather than the unquiet dead. The troop gathers at the foot of the causeway preparing to make a fighting retreat as the forms of scores of skeletal remnants of the ancient Andøvan still shuffle about dimly visible in the half-light. The Jarl's men and women eye the surrounding Barrow Lands nervously, a grim cast to the warriors eyes and the barely contained fear of the supernatural on more than one face, at the prospect of a battle against the spawn of Hel.

As you steel yourselves to punch through the masses, an attempt from which most must surely not survive, there is activity. The hordes of shuffling undead part at the base of the causeway, and one dead warrior steps forth in front of the others. The rotting silks and fine cloth still covers his cuirass of bronze below his hollow-eyed skull, though now in the early light you can see that traces of ancient dye still show where his raiment was once of the finest fabric. And he still carries that massive bronze sword of magnificent make, now point down in the earth. It is the barrow king who first allowed you to pass to reach the Tor, and he seems to want something. Fixing its deathless gaze on Mørkedrømevandrer it points to his travel sack where he has stashed the witch's belongings. It lifts its hands to mimic the shape of a necklace and then holds its arm out waiting.

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Mørkedrømevandrer*

The Nuk steels himself at the foul undead king's approach, but realizes the wisdom of accommodating the demands of a vastly superior force.  Reaching into his bag, he pulls forth the charm so recently retrieved from the corpse of the witch, his finest prize from this battle.  He lifts it so that it is highlighted in the rising sun, then steps forward and pushes it into the waiting hands of the Andøvan King.  "My prize by conquest, but yours from me.  Take it and let us pass."

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

The giantess, standing head height to the mounted Jarl looks to Henriksen. *"My Jarl. That creature let us pass. If it wishes the witch's necklace we should let the Nuk return it. When we duelled with one on the way here it let us pass when honour was satisfied."* She steps a few steps after Mørkedrømevandrer as he advances, her spear held ready, but non-threatening. A mutter of *"Baldur guard you.."* under her breath as she watches carefully. 

Her eyes roam over the assembled guards and hurscals, gaze focusing on the hooded one with longer than normal arms. Another half blood she surmised and nodded towards him. She had already seen the white witch that had arrived staring at little Runa and the strange Nuk with the bear. THe Jarl had brought a strange collection with him. Stopping looking around she focused back on Mørkedrømevandrer as he offered the necklace to the undead creature.

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne turned away from the snarling visage superimposed over the Jarls youngest daughter.  The feeling of foreboding was strong, even from a distance.  Shaking her head, she slowly moved closer to the new heroes and the young ladies, listening as the Jarl charged the group with continued protection of his children.  

With his childrens safety addressed, Henrikson turned to his forces, preparing to attempt to breakthrough the undead forces.  Even as orders rang out, the Oracle quietly said to no one in particular, Wait ... something sturs ...  Even as the words hung in the air for those nearby, the barrow king stepped forward, making his demands.  Heltinne watched as the elf from the saviors approached the barrow lord to give him what looked like a necklace necklace.  Silently, she wondered what the item meant to the old king.    

After a moment, she turned to the others still standing to the side and murmured, _How did the witch die?_
_Responding to the situation _ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 14  HP 9   Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +3
Weapon: longspear (+2, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+2, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl/3): ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark / cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist
SLA: 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +6; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +7; Spellcraft +4; KS Religion +4; KS Geography +5; KS History +4
Effect:  Child of Winter (+2 Initiative/Reflex; endure elements vs cold; no penalty on ice; 1/2 pen deep snow); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## atlastrembles

> *Dark Dreams Wanderer*
> 
> _"You are far from the homeland, White that Walks.  What brings you on my trail to the south?"_


The Nuk bows his head, acknowledging the distance both Nuks had travelled from their own lands. *Far, but we go farther still, Dark Dreams Wanderer. I have no answer for you except that I was so sent by the old gods of snow, earth, and fur to find you. Our paths are joined if you will allow it, or else resist the swirl and cycle of the spirits that were old when the Aesir appeared.*

~~~~LATER~~~~

White That Walks puts a restraining hand on the neck of his bear companion, Brother, who only allows a low rumbling growl to escape his throat as the wight lord shows himself. *This is not for us, Brother, let the Nords handle their own ancestors.* he whispers. Although he does not interfere directly, he does betray surprise by way of a sharply indrawn breath when it is his fellow Nuk who approaches the Andovan skeleton king. _What strange days these are, the Great Bear Mother is long sighted to send us south._

----------


## Ghostfoot

The Andøvan lord takes the barrow charm from Mørkedrømevandrer, skeletal fingers clasping it tightly. A barely discernible change in stature ripples out across the surrounding hordes of undead warriors as they seem to settle somewhat, becoming less agitated.

Holding the necklace in one hand the warleader holds forward its own blade in exchange. The greatsword is truly remarkable. An ancient bronze blade of Andøvan heritage the like of which is rarely seen, runes of the forgotten language decorate the well-crafted metal. "_Hægtesse_," utters Signy as she reads the markings "The blade is named '_Hægtesse_'. Fury."

Murmurings of awe and approval arise from the gathered group of seasoned Northlanders at the spectacle of the scene and the sight of the famed blade of old passing back into the land of the living.

*Spoiler: Superloot - Hægtesse*
Show

A relic of the ancient Andøvan kings who once inhabited the Northlands, _Hægtesse_ is a +1 furyborn bronze greatsword. Though the blade is crafted from bronze, its enchantment gives it the hardness and durability of steel (it does not have the fragile condition as bronze normally does). It is a weapon of legend in the Northlands and brings great honor on the warrior who wields it.

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne watched the exchange hawkishly.  She didnt realize she was holding her breath until she exhaled in relief once the tension drained from the undead army.  Glancing around, she could sense rather than see a change in the aura of those surrounding them.  However, her breath caught in her throat when she saw the Barrow Ling Hand over his mighty blade.  Blinking, she raised a hand to her lips, murmuring [i]That ... is quite a gift.  A kingly reward ... 
_Responding to the booty! _ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 14  HP 9   Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +3
Weapon: longspear (+2, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+2, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl/3): ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark / cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist
SLA: 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +6; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +7; Spellcraft +4; KS Religion +4; KS Geography +5; KS History +4
Effect:  Child of Winter (+2 Initiative/Reflex; endure elements vs cold; no penalty on ice; 1/2 pen deep snow); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## atlastrembles

White That Walks lets out a long, quiet, low whistle as the blade is handed over by the wight lord. His eyes trace the runes, drawn by their arcane might. He can feel the pressure of its power pressing into his eyeballs even from where he stands. He blinks and shakes his head slightly to break eye contact, the movement aped by the polar bear at his side in synchrony.

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Mørkedrømevandrer*

Slender fingers tremble as the hard bony digits of the undead king pluck the charm from the Wanderer's hand.  Grey eyes widen as the heavy ancient sword is presented, and the most perceptive of the observers might note that the wild-haired Nuk's spine visibly stiffens.  He accepts the sword, lifting it point up into the air and allowing his eyes to wander the intricacies of the blade.  Unspeaking, he reaches over his shoulder and unlimbers the great terbutje his people had gifted him before he first left.  He holds it up next to the sword, balancing the two, before extending the weapon of his people toward the ancient king.  He says nothing, but holds the two blades before him.  One, upright and accepted, the other horizontal and offered.  Wiry muscles tense with the effort as he waits for the king to accept his offer.

*Spoiler: Roll for funny*
Show

(1d20+3)[*20*] Strength Check to manage the two very heavy weapons

----------


## DrK

* Freyja*

The giantess holds her breath as the Nuk approaches the eight. The wounds from duelling the last one still pained her, but somehow she knew that Mørkedrømevandrer was in no danger. The undead thing was a shard of a warrior, with honour still present. 

Looking at the daughters of the Jarl she nods a reassuring smile. *"All will be well children. The gods reward us."*

----------


## farothel

*Bjorn Ulgardson*

This had been quite a night.  First the ride with the jarl, the first time Bjorn had been selected to ride directly with the jarl, being one of the youngest huscarls in his service (and the most recent come into service).  Having a polar bear in the middle of the group was also something he hadn't expected, even though after a while the horses got used to it and they didn't move away from the creature anymore.  And the scene on the Tor was also not something he thought he would see soon, if at all.

After handing back the horses that he had been leading to it's current owners, he looked around, inwardly glad that he didn't have to fight the undead at the bottom of the Tor, although he would have loved to show his combat skills in front of the jarl.  Stayin in the saddle he waited for his jarl's commands.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The wightlord fixes his gaze on the Nuklander in front of him. Seconds pass by. Just when Dark Dreams muscles begin to burn with effort the undead warrior acts, reaching out and taking the offered terbutje. Pausing for only a second longer it turns and strides back to rejoin its skeletal army, disappearing into the midst.

"The skalds will sing of this moment," says Jarl Henrikson. "You bring honour to these lands Nuklander, and are always welcome at Silvermeade Hall. Now let's be off before we outstay our welcome." 

Everyone mounts up, the three girls now very much more obedient and respectful willing to follow instructions. Njarni the Traitor is bound and tied to a spare mount, with Kraki Hallason and Berg Geirson guarding the fallen huscarl closely.

The masses of undead shift and, though still milling somewhat aimlessly, a route opens up through the horde. With grim nervousness and weapons held tightly your group of warriors rides swiftly but carefully along the open path finally breathing with relief as you all pass from the Barrow Lands and the ancient undead and gain the relative comfort of the nearby forest as the sun dawns.

From here, it is a matter of some wearying but uneventful hours riding through the forest. The forest is relatively open. Few people venture here because of its horrid reputation, and thus few trees are felled these days. It is an old forest, with soaring towers of tree trunks spreading out above to form a tightly closed canopy, leaving the forest floor in deep shade with only an occasional shaft of sunlight breaking through. A low mist hangs about in dells and crannies, and seems to flow away as you approach.

By mid-afternoon your group you reach the easternmost edge of the forest and find open farmland ahead of you. All are weary but with the spring sun on your faces and welcoming fields ahead you find your spirits reinvigorated. The journey to the Coast Road passes quickly and from there the ride north to the comfort and safety of Silvermeade Hall is but a footnote.

The freemen and hirdmen (and women) of the Hall call out in welcome as the troop arrives and soon the small town is abuzz with murmurings of seiðkona and _Hægtesse_. "A feast! Mead!" calls the Jarl, "For the rescuers of my daughters!". The womenfolk of the hall quickly hustle away the three girls while Kraki and the spearmaiden Aase drag away Njarni to await his fate on the morrow. Healers are brought to tend your wounds and Odi the old cunning women checks everyone for signs of lingering charms.



As the feasting begins Jarl Henrikson calls for his skald, Grimr Wisetooth. "Heroes, tell your tale, such that the skalds will know of your bravery and all will see how Northlander, Nuklander and giant-blooded are true warriors of Silvermeade and of Hordaland."

----------


## atlastrembles

White That Walks stays as close as possible to Dark Dreams Wanderer, naked awe and reverence on his face warring with protective pride. The other Nuk, the one he had been sent to find by the Great Bear Mother, the one he had been called to join his tale to, was even more impressive than he had imagined. No wonder the spirits saw something in this strange child of the In Between Time.

The Nuk and his bear companion still find time to drink mead and hot wine, eat heartily, and converse with the Jarl's nordlings and the handful of other strange companions and warriors who had ventured to Silvermeade. But when the skald beckons for the tale, he becomes still, turning to his fellow Nuk. His attention is riveted on him, waiting for him to share what had happened while White That Walks hunted his destiny.

----------


## farothel

Bjorn kept with the other huscarls, drinking and eating and talking with them.  When the skald called for the stories, they all fell silent, as it was only polite to listen to another's story.  The day you had a story to tell, you wanted everyone to listen to you too.

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne watched with no small amount of relief as the undead made a path for the Jarls forces.  It was time to return back to the Stead, so she returned to her horse and followed the group, taking her place amongst the others called forth.  

It was long trip, punctuated by quiet reflection and speculation - at least on the part of Thrainsdottir.  By the time the company had returned and gathered in the Feasting Hall, Heltinne still had unanswered questions.  Like how that much power and _life_ had been on display by beings from the other side of the veil.  What force had called them forth?  Was it the witch, by some head or spell?  Or had their duty forced them to serve from beyond the grave?  Perhaps there was an answer in the tale of the heroes ...
_Not my story to tell, so sitting back for the ride! _ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 14  HP 9   Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +3
Weapon: longspear (+2, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+2, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl/3): ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark / cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist
SLA: 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +6; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +7; Spellcraft +4; KS Religion +4; KS Geography +5; KS History +4
Effect:  Child of Winter (+2 Initiative/Reflex; endure elements vs cold; no penalty on ice; 1/2 pen deep snow); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Ghostfoot

Jarl Olaf calls to the skald Grimr, "Come, our young skald is slaking his thirst. Or more likely sparring with a comely spear-maiden somewhere! Grimr, tell us another tale of our heroes while we wait. The brothers of Jarl Skur Skulisdottir is a fine tale! And send for the blacksmith Graf and Sigfastr Wyrmhammer. Let's see if the dwarf's wares are worthy of my daughter's saviours!"

The middle-aged skald, Grimr Wisetooth, stands and takes his position, mead sloshing as he gestures about the hall fixing his eyes on each as he launches into the well-known tale, starting as always with the shouts from a drunken sell-sword...

*Spoiler: The Brothers of Jarl Skur Skulisdottir*
Show

"A tale! A tale of heroes, of adventure along the whale-roadthough you have had neither, skald, the battle-scarred woman called. Snorri eyed the feasting warriors lounging at their ease around his mothers hall  some mighty heroes, some family huscarls, others loafers who had spent the winter drinking her mead and eating her bread; loafers, like the drunken Kadlin Ottarsdottir who had wandered in off the moors just yesterday with her band of free-swords and imposed upon the good name and hospitality of the jarl.

Truth, yes, I have never traveled the whale-road, nor had an adventure. And tis also true that I have never seen the world beyond the sight of my mothers hall.

Once I had an uncle who

Heroes, I said, the woman spit the words as much as she spoke them and underscored them with a dashing of a full cup against the wooden floorboards. Heroes, not scum like that! The band of nameless men who followed Kadlin echoed her words and pounded their tables.

None about those of his ilk, eh? Perhaps, then, you would rather hear how my uncle died? How in the end the evil in him won through, and his own brother had to slay him? My mother loathes this tale, but she is already to bed for the hour is late and the moon has set. She would surely not mind a short telling beyond her hearing.

My tale begins ere I was born, before the cunning woman drew me forth from my mothers womb, all twisted legs and broken spine. It begins with the birth of twin sons to the former jarl of this hall, Skuli Valison. Skulis young wife had a hard pregnancy, and the cunning woman did all she could. The efforts of that wise crone were for naught, though, for fair Ingithora died bringing two sons into the world. One screamed and thrashed, his tiny limbs flailing about, the other lay like death, blue of face, and worse, his body was misshapen and deformed, much more so than my own broken shape

*****

Through some witchery or perhaps a union between man and Jötnar in the distant past, Skulis late wife died birthing a monster, a thing not fully human  a thing part giant. That his wife should die bruised his heart; that she would do so bringing this cursed thing into the world broke it. Skuli ordered the cunning woman to take both the mewling things out into the snow and leave them for the wolves. For if one child be so cursed in the womb, surely they must both be; such was the wisdom of my Skuli Valison.

The cunning woman wrapped the babes together in a cloak and carried them out to be left to die. The next morning all were awakened by the sound of what the hall assumed was a dog whimpering in pain, but it was no dog. The giant-blooded son, his skin pinked and blood invigorated by the cold night air, stood like a child of a year or more, though he was but a day old. His brother, the normal one, lay wrapped in the cloak, asleep and safely nestled between his stubby misshapen legs. The brothers were in the center of a circle of snow, reddened with the battle-dew. The misshapen infant, not only twisted but also strengthened with the blood of the Jötnar, had fed the eagles well during the night  fed them with not one but a dozen of Gunnrs horses. These wolves lay scattered about, twisted in death, save those few still trying to drag their wounded frames away and whimpering like pups not yet weaned.

Not even a man completely shorn of heart could deny the courage and might, not to mention the selflessness of such love between brothers. Putting aside the wisdom of the elders, Skuli brought both babes back into his hall and raised them as his sons. The human one he named Diarf, and the monster was called Boë.

The two grew up, Boë much faster than his brother  much faster and much larger, for the blood of the Jötnar seemed to tell the most in him. The twins, though inseparable as children sharing a womb often are, were otherwise like the moon and the sun. The one had a face like an unformed clay pot, capped in a mass of wiry black hair. The other was fair of face and frame, and much admired among the women of the household. Where Boë was monstrously strong, Diarf was lean and limber. Boë never mastered speaking and often flew into rages that only his brother or father could calm, while Diarf learned poetry and fine words, practiced restraint in all things, and showed minds-worth in hesitation and deed.

Boës rages grew worse as his body reached terrible proportions and his strength matched that of an entire shieldwall. Only through the intervention of his brother was murder narrowly averted, but even then the jarl had to pay the wergild to those the giant had injured and terrified. The presence of this monster threatened to drive the oath-sworn men and women from

Skulis hall and ruin him in the process, for Boë consumed three cattle a week and by himself drank as much mead as a hall of feasting warriors.

*****

We all know this, crippled skald. Get to the part where brother slew brother. Kadlins followers pounded the tables and stomped the floorboards, echoing their mistresss words.

This tale is long, as it should be, for the brothers left home together and sought their own fortunes abroad, giving up all claim to the jarls lands and oaths to pass to their younger half-sister, born of the jarls second wife Hildísif  my own grandmother. Diarf put on a brave face and made much of a desire for adventure, but all knew the reason for the parting was to take his brother away. Boës rages had grown as fearsome as his size, and all feared he would transform into a terrible beast, into Donars-foe.

*****

Their father, the Jarl Skuli, was a ring-giver and -breaker of much renown, a stout hearted man who could weather the storm of spears and stand square in the shieldwall of his people. Thus he was a man of great wealth, but this brothers forsook and took only the most meager of provisions to carry, not even a dragon-headed longship would be theirs. Their father, seeing two young men bound for adventure, pushed upon them arms and armor appropriate for the sons of a jarl, and these they did accept.

Diarf was clad in a helm of good steel and a fine shirt of thrice-linked chain. Upon his right arm Skuli placed a strong shield of lindenwood and metal, well painted in red, blue, and green. In his sons left hand the ring-breaker Skuli laid a blood-worm named Foe Serpent, and its hilt was adorned with Freyjas tears.

Boë, though not as well loved by the people as his handsome and cunning brother, was no less the son of a jarl. For him was not the chain hauberk, for to clad such a body in linked mail would be as to clad five men in cost and effort. Instead, the jarl ordered a shirt of boiled aurochs hide be made, cut without sleeves and deep in the chest to encompass Boës broad frame. This was then mounted with squares of iron nailed into the toughened leather. A headland of axeheads was forged and mounted atop a roof pole cut to serve as haft to be given to the monstrous brother, a weapon so large three men had to carry it to him.

So armed and equipped, the brothers set out on their uncles ship to sail to Trotheim and find their wyrd.

For five years the brothers traveled the Northlands, and in this time Diarf gained fame for his courage and minds-worth, his skill with the wound-hoe, and his fame as a feeder of ravens. Their first test was at the village of Hallheim in Gatland. There they found the local jarl beset by foes. Northri Ormsons sheep were disappearing. His hunters had found the tracks of strangers deep in the forest and once a cold camp of the kind used by those under the sentence of outlawry. The jarl was ill; he was a man who had seen a four score winters in his hall, and though he did not lack in minds-worth, he lacked in strength of arm and back. Northri longed to pass his hall and oath-bound huscarls to his son, but could not do so with the threat of the sheep thieves, for all knew this to be no mere wolf but a cunning and vile band of men. He asked the brothers for their aid.

Readily the brothers took up this task, and alone they tracked the outlaws deep into the forest. There they found a large camp, and tracks that leading off to other halls and villages. The outlaws had gathered men and women forsaken by even their kin, and had chosen to add to their perfidy by numbering theft and murder amongst their crimes.

Seeing the camp, Boë wished to rush in and slay as was his wont, but Diarf laid hand upon his brothers forearm and counseled patience. For three days and nights they watched from hiding, all the time Boë fuming and stamping to get to task and bring the wound-sea to the villains.

On the fourth morning, Diarf called out in a loud voice as he stepped forth from his place of concealment and challenged the outlaws. The leader of the band, Guthorm the Ravager  the same Guthorm who had murdered the wife and daughter of Jarl Hialti Bothvarson in the previous summer, known as Guthorm the Rat-Faced by some  strode forth. He laughed to see one lone man  not much more than a down-cheeked boy, really  stand boldly before a dozen armed and desperate outlaws.

The entire band laughed. They laughed at a young man first setting out to seek his fortune and a name for himself. They laughed at Diarf Skulison. They, of course, had not seen Boë still in his concealed position.

Then the battle-sweat flew from outlaw and hero alike.

*****

You dare to call that monster a hero, Kadlin said, turning towards her men for their reaction. They laughed on cue, bringing a smug expression to the warrior-womans face.

Yes, brave Kadlin, for they were both heroes that day, and on many days after. As the outlaws laughed at the courage of a man filled with minds-worth, they also laughed at a man of cunning, a man who had long mastered the ways of the hnefatafl board. For as they laughed and jeered, Boë crept around the camp to charge them from the unexpected flank. Five outlaws died on his mighty axe in his initial charge, and three more as the blood-ember rose and fell in great arcs once he was among them. Foe Serpent drawn, Diarf rushed to fight Gunthorm the Ravager, and fought as a man in a duel, breaking three of the outlaws shields before driving him to his knees amidst the wound-sea of his fellows. There he sank the wound-hoe home and brought the sleep of the sword to the vile outlaw. Those few who still lived scattered into the surrounding forest never to be seen again in those lands.

Taking the heads of the outlaws as grisly trophies and driving the stolen herds of sheep before them, the brothers returned to Jarl Northri and accepted the rings of a generous man. One could not tell the sheep of Ormson from the sheep of other jarls, and though courage, honor, cunning, and might-of-arms had won the day, it would be three years of suits before the Thing ere the disposition of the sheep was settled. Though the brothers played no part in that different sort of battle.

Next they sailed for a time with Ornolf the Shark-Render. With him they raided the land of the Seagestrelanders, taking many thralls as well as a mountain of Freyjas tears. Then they struck into the Southlands, filling cups with Sifs hair and the Moons leavings and putting the cowardly Southlanders to flight. The fame of the brothers grew, and with the regular wetting of the grass and sand  aye, and even the waves  with the slaughter-dew of his foes, Boë learned something of quietness in his soulthough not enough.

Among the crew of the _Wyrm Rider_, the sea-steed of Ornolf, was a Bearsarker known as Thorvald the Unwashed. While none of that brave crew was frightened of Boë, all were wary of a man who stood tall as the rafters in a jarls hall,and who could lift an ox and eat the whole thing as well. Only Thorvald the Unwashed cared to speak with Boë, and soon he had seen through to the minds-worth in the heart of the monster, teaching Boë the ways of Wotan and the sacred madness that calmed the heart as it boiled the blood.

None knew if the All-father would accept a giant-blooded monster as his sworn warrior, but the brothers went ashore with Thorvald the Unwashed to try. For nine days and nine nights Boë hung upon the Tree of Woe, stout spears piercing his wrists, shoulders, thighs, and belly. Anointed with sacred oils and unguents, drenched in freezing water  for the Tree of Woe had been made at the seas edge  and his body coursing with the fire of the moss Wotans Eye, Boë suffered and died. Yet he did not die; rather he was reborn. On the tenth morning Boë tore one arm free, and with that hand gouged out his own eye, casting it into the bane of wood that Thorvald the Unwashed had formed at his feet.

Thus Boë was consecrated as a sacred warrior of Wotan and inducted into the divine madness of the cult of the Bearsarkers. Boë became more controllable, if any could name a Bearsarker as such. As Ornolf the Shark-Render had no need of two Bearsarkers in his crew, and as isolation and private contemplation are the ways of such men, the brothers soon parted ways with their benefactor and struck out on their own once more.

Much could be said of their adventures after this, of the foes they vanquished together, and of their shared glories. Word filtered back to their fathers hall  no longer ruled by Jarl Skuli Valisons but rather now by Jarl Skur Skulisdottir. The twins were seen in the shieldwall at Hrolfdale when the Gatlanders raided the Hrolf coast in the summer of the Falling Sky. Skalds told of their slaying the nachtjägers that haunted the grasslands beyond Dnipirstead. It was Diarf and Boë who sailed with Sven Tokison and drove the sea raider Sven Oakenfist from the shores of Hordaland in the autumn of the Year of Leaping Fish. When the great whale Nalithrov harried the ships from the seas, the great heroes Lini the Proud and Raghild Tufisdöttir  named Donars Hammer by some  called upon the brothers to accompany them into the beasts maw. They came out again with a wealth of ambergris the likes of which the world had not seen before and may never again.

In the fifth year of their travels, the brothers choose to spend the winter in the hall of Jarl Mursi the Halfman, the famed half-Nûklander jarl of northern Gatland. That winter the snows fell heavy and the hall echoed with the merry sounds of feasting heroes. All was not to be so pleasant, though, for the world is a dark and terrible place and winter worse still.

A slåtten  a terrible beast birthed from a man when a Bearsarker falls into madness  burst into the hall and slew the huscarls, carrying off the jarls eldest child. It is rare for a slåtten to take a prisoner, and this caused even greater alarm in the jarl, more so than his own severed arm and broken spine. Many heroes died that night and in the ensuing hunt for the beast, but the twins pressed forward even after the beast had fled deep into the mountains.

For the rest of that winter and the following seasons the brothers harried the monster from one haven to another. Never had a slåtten, an ever unpredictable monster made from a fallen man, behaved thusly. The twins hunted the creature deep into the mountains, and some say beyond the Northlands and over the Sea of Grass. Such a journey needs be recorded, for none has ever dared so much, the brothers kept no maps or records  even though Diarf was well schooled in the runes  but kept strictly to their task.

The next winter, they finally brought the slåtten to bear, trapped in a dry boxed-in canyon on the edge of a great expanse of sand. The beast had taken the jarls child and turned it into an acolyte of sorts in a perverted and debased form of Wotan worship that the All-Father had long forbidden. This was not the only such child taken by the beast, for it had formed a small cult of twisted creatures as foul as itself.

Enraged by their long chase and their minds-worth ablaze with the fury of the gods at such travesty against Man and Æsir, the twins charged in, slaying and hacking through the throng. Bodies heaped upon bodies as the crazed cultists ran with eagerness to die upon the brothers blades. As at birth, and for the last time, Diarf was beset by a pack of beasts assaulting him only to have Boë stand tall over his brothers body and defend him with his own life.

But is was not to be Boës death or even Diarfs that day. Instead the ravens called for the the slåtten and his cultists. By savage sweeps of his great axe, the one men have come to call the Three-Man Blood-Ember, the cultists were laid to the sleep of the sword. The swans of blood circled high over the wound-sea and spear-din, and the slåtten readied itself to die or see its followers avenged. And die it did, for as it leapt at Boë, the wounded Diarf rallied his remaining strength and flung Foe Serpent out from the shelter of his brothers tree-trunk legs. The slåtten, caught off guard by the stinging blade of Diarf was unready when Boës mighty axe fell and split the beast in twain from shoulder to manhood.

Long did the brothers journey to reach home, and long did they travel in silent despair. Though they had slain the beast, they had not saved the jarls child, and worse, had seen it twisted and perverted by its abductor. Whats more, they had been forced to slay the very child they had attempted to save and thus could only return to the dying jarls hall with the head of his foe and not the laughter of his future. The brothers lived beyond that ill-fated venture, but it is thought by many that there was a dying that day within the soul of the brothers  in one perhaps more than the other.

Nevertheless, the jarl was grateful for their efforts and rewarded the brothers with a sea-steed. This they named it Fortunes Glory, and Diarf called to the skalds to spread word of their deeds. Soon a crew of warriors, all long known in the shieldwall and experienced in the spear-din, gathered. These men and women swore oaths to Diarf and pledged to him as to a ring-giver, though he had no hall. With these  his huscarls of a sort  and his brother, Diarf took to the whale-road once again.

While upon the whale-road it was they who drove away a raid by the Jomsvikings upon the village of Hølen, fought through blood and viscera to bring aid to besieged Gats in Otkels Hall, and sought out the Dark Ones who slew so many in Estenfird.

It was in this last venture that the brothers were finally separated, for the battle for that northernmost land was fierce and the terrain wild and untamed. The hirth had been called out and defeated, and the twins were fated to suffer, for after the Battle of the Lost Holding only one could be found. The missing brother had nearly died in the battle, taking a sore wound, and in desperate pleas  perhaps made in pain-filled delirium or perhaps in fear of death  managed to save its own hide only by breaking all oaths and minds-worth and pledging himself to the Dark Ones cause.

The two brothers met only once more after that, for by then both had taken leadership of the opposing armies. When the shieldwalls met, the spear-din rose to reach the heavens and the gods themselves watched as the Last Hirth stood firm against the horde of beasts and beastmen, of savage Jötnar and foul witches. The battle-dew formed its own river, and the bodies clogged the Ice River for thirteen miles.

As the shieldwall stood against the flood of the monsters, the swans of blood filled the sky yelling for their feast. Many a wound-hoe ripped apart a deformed thing, blood-embers rose and fell with thuds against gnarled and hoary flesh, and the weather of weapons went on for three days and nights.

On the fourth day the two brothers finally met in battle, the shieldwall of men and the hordes of monsters pulling back to give them room like the sacred precincts of the holmgang, for all knew that this fight was the one that the gods, both the fair Æsir and the foul Ginnvaettir longed to see  the battle for the future of Estenfird decided in one meeting, one thrust of the blood-worm or the tearing of mighty claws.

One brother fought with resignation and love, for he saw what a foul thing his womb-mate had truly become. The other howled with savagery and fury, for he lusted for his kinsmans blood  sought to right old wrongs imagined or half-perceived. Boë bore a mighty shield made from planks cut from a burned and desecrated gods-wood. Diarf wielded a sword forged in the fiery heart of a volcano. Boës headland of axes was splintered and sent raining upon the field in fiery shards, giving an opening for his brother to plunge the glowing sword deep into his kinsmans belly.

Such a blow should end any man, but Boë was not a just a man; he was a Bearsarker, one sworn to the All-Fathers cause and unwavering in his oaths. Even as Diarf drove the blade deeper into the giant-blooded man, he placed one mighty hand upon his brothers shoulders and one massive fist around his brothers head. Was he seeking the battle harvest or embracing him with one last remembered semblance of a brothers love? Only one could ever say, but either way the result was the same; tearing and pulling, he strained his gnarled and knotted muscles until with a sickening snap and tearing noise Diarfs head came free as one would twist the head from a fish before filleting.

With their champion dead

*****

And good riddance, the scarred woman interrupted, For we all know the lies and crimes of Diarf Skulison the False, oath-breaker to man and gods alike. Kadlin had mounted her table to further press home her point with the skald, amidst the cheers and echoing calls of her men.

Yes, it is as you say. Diarf did prove false and oath-breaker, but he also did much good in his life before he was broken and twisted to evil. Surely there is place in the vastness of Asgard for some remembrance of what great deeds were once done by him in the All-Fathers name, came Snorris measured response.

Nay, twisted one. Once false, always false. His foul wyrd was set for evil deeds from the day of his birth. Twould have been better had his brother let him die in the snow that first ni

What dyou say? the halting, rumbling voice rolled like a rockslide from the edge of the firelight.

A shape clumped out of the shadows at the back of the hall. It was a massive, misshapen form in a heavily brocaded tunic, three small children nestled asleep in the crook of his left arm. The head from whence he voice whispered, though his whisper was just shy of a lesser mans shout, was lost in the smoke and darkness near the rafters. With a groaning of floorboards and a creaking of leather, the monstrous form bent down, bringing its savagely gnarled head into the light, one eye bright and the crystalline blue of a winter sky and the other the old scarring of a gouged and empty socket.

Sister say tuck younguns in. Tuck Snorri in. Dyou need tucking also, woman-with head-like-fish?   Suddenly cold sober, Kadlin sat back down with a thump, N..no, I do not. Thank you Lord Boë Skulison, Slayer of the Wyrm of Vardø and Hunter of the Wolf-Beast of Alta-by-the-Sea. II do not.

Without another word, Boë swept his young nephew Snorri up in his right arm, Snorri who shared something of one great uncles twisted frame and something of his other great uncles way with words. Young Snorri who longed to be a great skald some day and practiced telling the old stories and singing the old songs beside the fire every night that he could until his mother bade him to bed.

With Snorri safely secured among his siblings in his massive arms, the giant-bloodeds shadow departed the play of the firelight on the wall like the passing memory of a legend.


The hall erupts in shouting and laughter as everyone cheers Grimr's tale with more mead. Jarl Olaf nods to the side of the hall with a smile and a wink and your attention is caught by two newcomers - Silvermeade's godi (priest) & blacksmith Graf and a dwarven trader Sigfastr Wyrmhammer who has been wintering at the Hall. They each stand ready at a table of weaponry arrayed for your perusal, ready to acquiesce to the jarl's instructions. 

*Spoiler: more loot*
Show

Everyone is gifted a masterwork weapon of your choice, purchased by the jarl from either Graf or Sigfastr.

(the three newcomers can instead be assumed to start the game with a bonus masterwork weapon plus 500 hacksilver (ie gp) which should even things out).

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne listened intently to the tale.  It wasnt just entertainment - it was history, and a cautionary tale about the path of renown.  Clapped politely upon the completion of the tale, raising her smug in salute.  Then, leaning back, she wondered whether it was possible that the story was no mere coincidence, but a warning ... a portent of things to come.  
_Just a little something._ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 14  HP 9   Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +3
Weapon: longspear (+2, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+2, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl/3): ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark / cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist
SLA: 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +6; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +7; Spellcraft +4; KS Religion +4; KS Geography +5; KS History +4
Effect:  Child of Winter (+2 Initiative/Reflex; endure elements vs cold; no penalty on ice; 1/2 pen deep snow); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## farothel

Bjorn cheered with the others, taking another sip from his mead.  When the weapons where shown, he tried to catch a glimpse.  Those were good-looking weapons, according to his trained eye.  He had some good weapons also, as his father had given him his old battle axe and silver dagger when he was chosen into the jarl's warband, wanting the best for his son.

----------


## atlastrembles

The Nuk listens intently to the skald's tale. Although there were skalds, or their Nuk equivalent anyway, among his people in the Far North, their stories tended towards the more natural and mystical. It was rare to hear stories about individual heroes or families, either because of their preternaturally long lives meaning most "heroes" by Nordlander reckoning were still probably alive or someone knew them within living memory, or because their concept of society tended to focus on collective success rather than individual heroism. *Still*, White That Walks thinks as he sips the mead appreciatively, *I can see why these short-lived revere such tales. They flare so briefly upon this realm that their deeds can only be remembered through repetition. How sad it must be to know that all you accomplish will be realized by others, never knowing the impacts of your own adventure.*

----------


## Ghostfoot

The rest of the evening passes well. Exhaustion is overcome by mead and feasting, and spirits are high with the rescue of Jarl Olaf's daughters and the besting of the wicked seiðkona Sibbe the Unkempt. 

The next day dawns fine and cool as a small crowd gathers at Silvermeade Hall. Everyone has come to witness the punishment of the murderer Njarni the Traitor. There will be no holmgang, or duel. Judgement has already been passed at a Thing in Storstrøm Vale and the sentence for murdering one's jarl and fleeing justice like a coward is death.

Hallbjorn Bolverkson is named for the duty, and the process is swift. Njarni is dragged forward and Hallbjorn steps up with one clean blow ends it. Satisfied murmurings spread through the crowd as everyone agrees that the punishment was right for such a criminal. 

As everyone disperses Jarl Olaf calls you all to him, both the recent rescuers and friends. "Hallbjorn has been hunting Styr the Ugly in the Moors for the past week now with a few warriors. He's returnign with nothing. Mayhap that murdering outlaw has moved on to the forest or the hills. When you're ready, I'd like you to track him and his men down. Don't bring them back alive."

*Spoiler: Trollfist Hills*
Show

Local
*Dark Dreams Wanderer (1d20+1)[16]
*Freyja (1d20)[8]
Skorri (1d20+5)[20]
*White That Walks (1d20)[8]
*Heltinne (1d20)[19]
*Bjorn (1d20+1)[4]
*Signy (1d20+1)[14]


Geography
Dark Dreams Wanderer (1d20+5)[17]
*Freyja (1d20)[7]
Skorri (1d20+5)[12]
*White That Walks (1d20)[1]
Heltinne (1d20+4)[24]
*Bjorn (1d20+1)[17]
*Signy (1d20+1)[16]*Spoiler: Knowledge (Local or Geography) DC10 - DDW, Skorri, Heltinne, Bjorn*
Show

These hills are rugged, barren, and have long been the haunts of trolls, outlaws, and giants.

*Spoiler: Knowledge (Local or Geography) DC15 - DDW, Skorri, Heltinne*
Show

Though the hills have recently been cleaned out of outlaws, trolls, and other threats, there is always the possibility that new dangers might have moved in to the old vacated lairs and caves.



*Spoiler: The Forest*
Show

Local
*Dark Dreams Wanderer (1d20+1)[9]
*Freyja (1d20)[16]
Skorri (1d20+5)[12]
*White That Walks (1d20)[9]
*Heltinne (1d20)[2]
*Bjorn (1d20+1)[18]
*Signy (1d20+1)[14]

Nature
Dark Dreams Wanderer (1d20+5)[18]
*Freyja (1d20)[8]
*Skorri (1d20+1)[12]
White That Walks (1d20+6)[14]
*Heltinne (1d20)[12]
*Bjorn (1d20+1)[15]
*Signy (1d20+1)[14]*Spoiler: Knowledge (Local or Nature) DC10 - All*
Show

These woods are fairly open and are composed of old growth forest that has only been logged around the edges. The trails through the forest are tricky and twisting.

*Spoiler: Knowledge (Local or Nature) DC17 - DDW only*
Show

Though far removed from it now, the forest here is a distant extension of the Forest of Woe at the south end of the Hord Peninsula. Though not nearly as primordial and untamed as that legendary woodland, the forests around Silvermeade are said to be the home to several bands of wild fey, though none that are known to be overtly malicious.

----------


## farothel

"Of course, my Lord," Bjorn said.  He was glad that he was trusted enough to go on an independant mission.  With a bow to the Jarl, he left and as soon as everyone was outside, he looked at them.  While he was a huscarl, he was probably the newest member of the group, so this wasn't the time to pull rank.
"Where to first," he asked, looking at the others, but mostly at Heltinne Thrainsdottir.  As Oracle she might know things that the rest didn't know.

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne turned in early enough to rise at dawn without a hangover.  She was one of the first to arrive at the execution, and one of the last to leave, ensuring the traitor did not rise again.  She returned to the house once her prayers were complete, ready for the Jarls next task.

When he called forth the group and gave them the mission to find Styr the Ugly, she nodded.  After a moment, Bjorn stood to leave, but she spoke up instead.  Jarl, what crimes has Styr committed against you?  And how many men flock to his banner?  We can see him dead before the heaviest snows fall, but I wish to know your for, that we may bring his head back sooner.

When gathered with the others and sharing what they knew of the local area, Heltinne introduced herself and gave her opinion on where they might hunt.  Most of the trolls and giants have been driven from the local caves - leaving many a lair ripe for someone like Styr to use.  I am not as familiar with the woods, except they are foreboding and difficult to traverse.
_I vote the hills ..._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 14  HP 9   Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +3
Weapon: longspear (+2, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+2, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl/3): ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark / cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist
SLA: 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +6; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +7; Spellcraft +4; KS Religion +4; KS Geography +5; KS History +4
Effect:  Child of Winter (+2 Initiative/Reflex; endure elements vs cold; no penalty on ice; 1/2 pen deep snow); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## atlastrembles

*White That Walks - Nuk Bear Shaman (Druid)*

Nuk watches the execution passively. In Nukland they rarely had need to punish criminals given that any rebellion against their tight-knit ways tended not to survive very long in the harsh climate of the Far North. When it did happen - crimes of passion mostly - the punished was exiled which, again, was as close to an execution as you could get.

Still, White That Walks had to admit, there was something refreshingly honest and straightforward about a public execution. It certainly painted boldly the consequences for disrupting the peace and good order in stark terms and helped create unity among the typically fractious Nordlanders.

Upon receiving their instructions, the Nuk and his bear voice no particular opinion. He was wise enough to know these were not his lands and while he would lend his magics and his claws to their joint cause, his advice would count for little at this point. So instead he simply shares his encouragement. *My spear and Brother's claws are ready for this Styr, no matter where he hides.*

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Mørkedrømevandrer*

Listening quietly to the tales of the skald the Wanderer found his attention drifting to the ancient blade on his back, the weight of the metal weapon accenting the cultural weight of the weapon itself.  The exchange with the dead king had come naturally to the nuk, a simple exchange that had only made sense to him in the moment.  Now, the echoes of that trade and the connection implied there-in hold a portion his mind and he is troubled by it.

Looking across the offerings, the weapons offered fall short of the bow he himself had made and the barrow-blade at his back.  Instead, he is drawn to a finely crafted shirt of steel rings that seems narrow enough to fit his body well without inhibiting his movements.  With an abrupt nod he lifts the shirt and shakes it out, the subtle rustle bringing a smile to his lips.

~~~
It was a cold day that followed, the colder for the loss of a life and colder yet the eyes of a Wanderer who looked upon it.  At his jarl's request, he simply nods and turns to the wind, tilting his head back and breathing deeply the air as he thinks on the vagaries of his new fame.

"Caves and shelters abound.  In the hills, perhaps our quarry found.  In the forests... this is an old forest, touched by the strange and the fey and the deep magics.  Perhaps guidance may be found there, an opportunity to be directed to our enemies.  But my words may carry the weight of stones or drift on the wind like the airy eagle.  Take it as you will, I will hunt at your side."

----------


## farothel

"I don't think it matters," Bjorn said, "it's just a question where to search first.  If we don't find him in the hills, we have to search the forest.  The same if we were to do it the other way around.  Any of you have a preference where to go first?"

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

The giantess looks about during the night of festivities staying to shadows at the back of the Jarl's hall as the drinking horns are lifted and the skald's voice booms out over the assembled throng. The drinking and feasting leaves her uncomfortable, both for her massive size towering above the assembled warriors and the face that most of the women here are dressed in fine dresses as she is garbed in steel, leather and mail.  During the feast she warmly welcomed the gift from the Jarl of a very fine chain shirt, the length of chain enough to cover a large horse.

At the end of the ceremony she lokos to the others and then speaks up slowly. *"I think we should explore the open hills. Better to flush him into the low lands where we can corner him and take him and give the same benefit that Njarni received."  *

----------


## Ghostfoot

Jarl Olaf responds to Heltinne's query about the man's crimes, "Murder, theft, and worse. Styr the Ugly is a man burdened by neither good looks nor morality. His face is coarse and marred by a scar on his chin that looks like a snakes tail. He's probably had a few other miscreants fall in with him, but there can't be too many or Hallbjorn would have found them by now."

*Spoiler: provisions*
Show

Jarl Olaf loans a light riding horse again, each, if you want it. You'll want to take bedrolls and a few days rations (no more than a week's worth).


When you are prepared, you mount up and head off. Again west crossing over the Coast Road and through the farmlands and forest towards the Meadows. After an hour or so you veer off and soon spy the Trollfist Hills ahead. Four rugged, round hills looking like the bent knuckles of a trolls fist push up out of the moors, larger than the lower hills around them. The hills are sparsely vegetated and rather steep, though pathways goes through them. Those trails are of hard-packed earth over flinty rock, and are as gray and lifeless as the rest of the territory.

You spend some hours searching the trails among the hills, and as you do the day starts to draw late. 

*Spoiler: Perception checks*
Show

DDW (1d20+7)[19]
Skorri (1d20+3)[20]
Freyja (1d20-1)[8]
WTW (1d20+7)[10]
Heltinne (1d20+6)[17]
Bjorn (1d20+1)[4]
Signy (1d20)[1]

*Spoiler: DC15 - DDW, Skorri, Heltinne*
Show

Shortly after entering a muddy, overgrown area, you notices tufts of coarse, damp hair stuck to rocks, large footprints, and fresh claw marks on the stones  certain troll sign.


*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## farothel

"I think it's time to start looking for a place to spend the night," Bjorn Ulgardson said as he kept looking around him, "and anybody found any tracks we can use to find our fugitive?"

He had not only brought a bedroll, but also a small tent.  While the main idea is to spend the night in a cave in these hills, there wouldn't necesarily be one available and this way he could stay out of the cold and rain.

----------


## atlastrembles

*White That Walks - Nuk Bear Shaman*

The Nuk and his polar bear companion, Brother, set out at an easy lope, his long legs and the bear's steady gait easily keeping up with the horses. He had grown up running across the bare tundra and ice of the north. Unless the horses were at a full out gallop, White That Walks would be able to keep up, especially in the tricky terrain of the rocky Trollfist Hills.

Keeping a wary eye to the ground and the rocks around him, the Nuk Shaman pulls out a pinch of lichen from a pouch around his waist. He places it in his mouth and chews, crushing the plant between his teeth to release its mild hallucinogen. He breathes deep as he feels his senses sharpened by the narcotic. He casts about, looking for signs of Styr.

*Survival with Guidance* - (1d20+10)[*15*]

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

Freyja walks along beside the horses, her long legs more or less keeping pace with the laden horses. Stomping up the hills and scree slopes she admires the scenery. Wild, untamed and savage, she felt at peace here. Similar to the long evenings watching out across the foam tipped seas when she was aboard the longships. Looking around the rocks she nods to the savage Nok, now with the ancient wight blade slung across his back. *"Any signs of a trail my friend? Hopefully we will have better luck tomorrow if the Gods shine down upon us."*

Pausing she looks into the shadows, *"Aye, I agree we had best settle down for the night."*

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne bowed her head thanks for the Jarls response.  When it was time to depart, she stopped by the smith to receive a well-crafted spear before joining the others.  My thanks, Master Smith.  May my arm and aim bring honor to your gift.

The decision was made to try the hills first, partially on Heltinnes recommendation. She knew most of the area had been cleared out, and as such would make a perfect home for a murderer on the run.  However, once the group had entered the hills and were searching for a bit, she paused and held up a hand to halt the group.  Stepping from the path, she moved over to a set of rocks and pulled a small tuft of fur from the edge.  Sniffing it delicately, Heltinne crinkles her nose.  Casting about, she glanced at the ground, letting out a grunt of frustration when she found what she was looking for.  Damn the luck, but I found troll-sign ... fur and tracks.  Best we look around and see if these are real, or tricks by our quarry to drive hunters away.  Quickly, before darkness ...if there are real trolls, we dont want to be stumbling around after sunset.
_Peer about for tracks and see if they are real.  _ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 14  HP 9   Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +3
Weapon: lME ongspear (+3, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+2, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl/3): ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark / cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist
SLA: 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +6; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +7; Spellcraft +4; KS Religion +4; KS Geography +5; KS History +4
Effect:  Child of Winter (+2 Initiative/Reflex; endure elements vs cold; no penalty on ice; 1/2 pen deep snow); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Ghostfoot

White That Walks stoops down inspecting the trollsigns in the failing light. Indeed it looks quite fresh no more than an hour or two ago that a single troll has been in the area. The tracks indicate that it has come into the hills area from the Moors to the north. After wallowing in the muddy depression it has clambered out and wandered off deeper into the hills...directly where you are planning to head in your search for Styr.

*Spoiler: next steps?*
Show

Camp or investigate?

----------


## atlastrembles

*White That Walks - Nuk Bear Shaman*

The Nuk calls for a halt as Brother, his polar bear companion, stops to sniff at a muddy depression. *We follow one of the jotun's twisted spawn's trail. The abomination is ahead of us, where we go to track Styr the Ugly. Be on your guard, for night falls.*

OOC - WTW's vote is to continue/investigate, but he requires less sleep than the nordlings.

----------


## farothel

"We definately don't want to fight a troll at night," Bjorn said, "I think it's best if we find a defensible campsite and search further in the morning."

Adding act to thought, he started looking around for a good campsite.

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne shrugged, seemingly undaunted at the prospect of fighting a troll after dark.  She nodded her head towards the others, saying, Lead on, then.  To camp and rest, for monsters await our spears and blades on the morrow.
_OK with setting up camp somewhere - perhaps an unused cave? _ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 14  HP 9   Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +3
Weapon: lME ongspear (+3, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+2, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl/3): ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark / cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist
SLA: 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +6; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +7; Spellcraft +4; KS Religion +4; KS Geography +5; KS History +4
Effect:  Child of Winter (+2 Initiative/Reflex; endure elements vs cold; no penalty on ice; 1/2 pen deep snow); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## farothel

Bjorn looked at the two Nuks.  While he had been out in the forest and hills before, he wouldn't call himself an expert in survival in those environments.  The two elves most likely had a lot more experience in finding good shelter and food, although they had brought rations with them.

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

Freyja looks at the Nuk as he searches the rough trail. *"A troll... It may be prudent to wait for the light. Better we can see when they come rather than battle such a thing in dark."* She looks about the others, *"I have not seen such a beast before, have any of you faced such creatures."*

----------


## Ghostfoot

You find a suitable place to make camp, a sheltered stony depression some distance away from the boggy area. As you scout the immediate area for threats and check the lay of the land Signy searches the area for herbs and plants useful for her cunning woman rituals. Amid the scraggly grasses and scrubby trees she finds nothing.

Despite the earlier signs indicating that a troll has entered the recently-cleared hills there is no further trace of the beast. You settle in, picket the horses, and the night passes peacefully. There is one incident of note, during Freyja's watch. The giant-blooded spear maiden had clambered atop a large rock to better gaze out across the rocky slopes and at the stars in the cool air above.

Nestled in the hills some miles away she detects the telltale flicker of a small campfire. Eventually the flame dims and goes dark, but it might be something else to investigate come the morning...

The new day dawns cool and clear. You break camp and ready yourselves for the days hunt.

*Spoiler: comments*
Show

Signy Herbalism (1d20+4)[8]

Feel free to tell me what any routine camp/ watch arrangements might be. In this instance it's not going to be material but in the future it might be.

----------


## farothel

"Okay, where to now," Bjorn asked as soon as they were ready to move on, "let's keep an eye out for any trolls that might run around as well."

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne gave thanks to the gods before bed, with special attention to Freyja and the spirits of winter.  She volunteered for the last watch so she could greet the dawn.  When it was time to wake the others, she had already broken down most of the camp and prepared a simple breakfast.  When the group was ready to move out, she followed, eyes always on the horizon, scanning for threats.  While she spoke with anyone talking to her, she didnt seem inclined to start a conversation.
_ - I listed Hels routines above.  Ready to press!_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 14  HP 9   Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +3
Weapon: MW longspear (+3, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+2, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl/3): ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark / cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist
SLA: 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +6; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +7; Spellcraft +4; KS Religion +4; KS Geography +5; KS History +4
Effect:  Child of Winter (+2 Initiative/Reflex; endure elements vs cold; no penalty on ice; 1/2 pen deep snow); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Mørkedrømevandrer*

Slicking his hair back with blood from a fresh kill as he turns the spit over the fire, two fresh rabbits offering their flesh to sustain warriors in a hard day's work, the Wanderer considers the course of their journey and what that might signify.

"Were I a blood-thief coward hiding from the iron price, I might litter my trail with troll-spoor to throw off any pursuit.  Perhaps our minds-eye would be well served to seek for truths among the filth we find around us."

Once another is sufficiently risen to handle the preparation of the morning's meal, the Nuk lives up to his name and wanders off, eyes scanning the ground for any sign of what might lie ahead, or what might lead them on their journey.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

(1d20+6)[*21*] Survival

----------


## atlastrembles

*White That Walks*

Rising with a yawn echoed by his polar bear companion, White That Walks performs a few calisthenics in the early morning air, limbering up for the day's journey. Feeding Brother some jerky, he listens to Mørkedrømevandrer's musing as he casts his eye about as well.

*Troll or coward, neither will escape the consequences of their actions. One may well lead to another.*

----------


## Ghostfoot

Mørkedrømevandrer searches the ground for any further signs of activity as the rest of the group rises and prepares to depart. The ground is stony and hard, and will make for slow progress if the horses are to avoid risk. Nevertheless you should be able to make it to the observed campsite within an hour or so should you wish. It seems that the troll has also wandered in that direction judging by the occasional large footprint, scratched rock and tufts of coarse hair.

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne shrugs at the commentary.  Let your minds eye lead on then, Nuk.  The daylight waits for no one, and the distance gets no shorter.   The Oracle nudged her horse in the direction indicated and settled in to follow the trackers.
_Moving out - scanning the horizon for signs of ambush - Perception - (1d20+6)[21]_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 14  HP 9   Init +1 (+3) Move 30
F +1 R +1 (+3) W +3
Weapon: MW longspear (+3, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+2, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl/3): ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark / cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist
SLA: 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +6; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +7; Spellcraft +4; KS Religion +4; KS Geography +5; KS History +4
Effect:  Child of Winter (+2 Initiative/Reflex; endure elements vs cold; no penalty on ice; 1/2 pen deep snow); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## farothel

Bjorn followed the trackers as well, weapons ready.
"If there is a troll and we encounter it, we'll have to take it down," he said, "but our primary goal is the criminal."
That would be something to boast about at a feast, he thought, bringing the criminal to justice and clearing out some trolls.  Well, only one, at least he hoped so, as he'd rather not go against a full pack.  His father had taught him to be brave, but he had also taught him to be smart.  Getting killed for nothing didn't bring any glory.

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

The giantess looks about, her spear resting on her shoulder as she surveys the scene. *"I like the mountains. I prefer the sea and the wind in my sails"* she pauses to take a deep breath of air, *"But I like this"* She walks happily beside the horses, her feet covering the ground just as swiftly as the horses as she hefts her shield and spear.

----------


## Ghostfoot

You head off in the direction of the campsite that you saw during the evening. Even now you can still make out the telltale wisps of smoke indicating it still burns low in the canyons ahead. From the troll spoor about you are clearly not the only ones to have noticed the campsite and you deduce that he troll must also be drawn to the campers ahead.

As you draw close to the site you spy movement in the rocks ahead. There is a clatter of loose stones and you see a burly 7-ft swamp troll turning toward you from where it hid among the boulders. The large hulking brute has long, thick arms and legs, both of which end in sharpened and filthy claws. Its body is covered with moss and fungus, and its hair is dark brownish-green. Large, upward-curving fangs jut from its lower jaw. Evidently it was trying to get into position to ambush those in the nearby campsite. 



*Spoiler: info & rolls*
Show

Perception vs Hide DC6 to roll initiative in surprise round
DDW (1d20+7)[11]
Freyja (1d20-1)[1]
WTW (1d20+7)[12]
Brother (1d20+5)[12]
Heltinne (1d20+6)[22]
Bjorn (1d20+1)[21]
Signy (1d20)[6]

Initiative
DDW (1d20+2)[16]
Freyja (1d20+1)[17]
WTW (1d20+4)[18]
Heltinne (1d20+1)[21]
Bjorn (1d20+6)[8]
Signy (1d20+1)[13]
Swamp Troll (1d20+2)[20]

I make it that everyone except Freyja & WTW are mounted, please let me know if I have this wrong.

Swamp troll is 80ft away. Gentle slope. No charging.

Knowledge/ Lore to ID
Freyja (1d20+4)[19]
Freyja knows that this swamp troll has minor regeneration (acid or fire) as long as it hasn't been away from swamp environments for more than a couple of days.


*=> Heltinne*
(surprise round so one move or standard action only)

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

_Normally, in a surprise round you get either a standard or move action - is it different here? _ 

Heltinne saw the troll turn towards the group and she froze for a moment.  As soon as she saw the beast start to move, she raised her spear and free hand and called upon the gods of the north.  The gods of winter watch over you, as do your ancestors.  Prove yourself worthy of their gaze!  
_Presuming she can take a standard action, Heltinne will cast bless on the group._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 14  HP 9   Init +1 (+3) Move 30
F +1 R +1 (+3) W +3
Weapon: MW longspear (+3, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+2, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl/2): ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark / cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist
SLA: 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +6; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +7; Spellcraft +4; KS Religion +4; KS Geography +5; KS History +4
Effect:  Child of Winter (+2 Initiative/Reflex; endure elements vs cold; no penalty on ice; 1/2 pen deep snow); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Ghostfoot

Heltinne's words fill you with courage. The monstrous creature bellows in rage at being disturbed by your group. Flexing it's long arms it lopes towards you, taloned hands outstretched...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Swamp troll
*Move action:* advance 30ft

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Your icon is "large" sized if you are mounted (or if you are a giant like Freyja!)


*=> Party*
Surprise round so one move or standard action only (except Heltinne, who wraps into first round of proper combat &  gets her normal rounds worth of actions).
Post in any order.

----------


## farothel

Bjorn quickly dismounted and let the reins of his horse fall on the ground.  Except when the troll would break through them, the horse was trained to treat reins on the ground the same as being tied to a post.  With his shield and axe ready he stood at the front of the group, ready to kill his first troll.

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

The giantess looks at the troll with disgust. *"Ware that beast. We may need fire to finish it truly."* Setting her spear firmly between two rocks she waves to  the others. *"Get back, get behind me. Use your bows and keep from its claws."* She levels the long spear in front of her bracing for the inevitable impact from a running troll. 

*Spoiler: Freyja*
Show



Brace the spear

----------


## atlastrembles

*White That Walks*

Upon sighting the troll, the white-hooded Nuk places his hand on his bear, whispering a short prayer. The polar bear snuffs at the ground and lets out a defiant roar. Still not full grown, it's not quite as terrifying as it could be, but there is real strength behind the small ursine's voice. Together, they take up position behind Heltinne, guarding her flanks a step behind her. White That Walks draws a torch and carries a dark pinewood shield on Heltinne's left. The bear hunches and paces, ready to pounce on her right. 

Watching the troll warily as it nears, White That Walks sets to light the torch.

*We are with you, shieldmaiden. Claw and flame to tear and cleanse. Stand strong.*

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Standard Action - Cast Virtue on the Bear for +1 HP.

Move Action - Take up position on Heltinne's flanks, five feet back from her/behind her. WTW on her left, Bear on her right.

Free Action - Draw a torch. Next round I'll light it.

----------


## Ghostfoot

With words of courage, your group stands ready and prepares for the oncoming troll...

*=> Mørkedrømevandrer* (move or standard action only) *& Heltinne*

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Mørkedrømevandrer*

With a grim focus the Wanderer pulls out his bow, knees carefully holding his mount in place for the moment while he aims and looses an arrow.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

(1d20+3)[*10*] to hit for (1d8)[*1*] damage

(1d20+2)[*22*] ride check DC5 if needed to control mount with my knees

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

With the blessings upon her companions, Heltinne slipped down from her horse and planted her longspear as well, a fierce grin lighting up her nearly angelic face.  Fell the troll first ... fire will follow.   
_Dismount and brace ..._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 14  HP 9   Init +1 (+3) Move 30
F +1 R +1 (+3) W +3
Weapon: MW longspear (+3, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+2, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl/2 of 3): ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark / cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist
SLA: 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +6; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +7; Spellcraft +4; KS Religion +4; KS Geography +5; KS History +4
Effect:  Child of Winter (+2 Initiative/Reflex; endure elements vs cold; no penalty on ice; 1/2 pen deep snow); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity; Bless (+1 att, save vs fear; on group, 9 rounds)

----------


## farothel

Bjorn decided to wait together with the others for the troll to come to him instead of charging it himself.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The gangly troll emits another low bellow, stones crunching as it lopes forwards across the rocks. Dark Dream Wanderer's arrow flies wide as he shoot from horseback, the huge creature bearing down on him talons outstretched...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Troll double moves to close with DDW + horse.




*=> Party
*+ any AoO's as appropriate
(post in any order. I'll resolve in order of posting unless you indicate otherwise)

----------


## farothel

With a warcry, Bjorn moved closer and attacked the troll.  The faster they could bring it down, the better it was.  The people at the other campfire had heard it and if they were the criminals they were looking for, they would move out, so the faster they could give chase, the better it was.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


I first take a move action to get in close combat with the troll (square T15 on the map), then 1 attack.

attack: (1d20+6)[*19*]

damage: (1d8+3)[*4*]

if crit: (1d20+6)[*24*]

damage if crit: (3d8+9)[*21*]

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

The giantess braces for the impact as the troll lumbers to her Nuk ally. Even as it runs past the spear she thrusts deeply towards its flank before driving the spear forward a second time, a cry of _"For Odin!"_ on her lips as she tries to push it back from the brave Nuk who had saved them from the hordes of undead.

*Spoiler: Freyja*
Show



AoO: (1d20+8)[*18*] dam (2d6+4)[*9*]
Attack (1d20+8)[*12*] dam (2d6+4)[*12*]

Hps 12/12
AC 17
Saves +4/1/1

Effects: Bless

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Mørkedrømevandrer*

In the face of the monster, the Wanderer slips from the back of his horse and takes a careful step around the beast, dropping his bow at his feet and unslinging the mighty new blade from his back.  With a powerful surge he brings the blade around arcing at the back of the troll!

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Dismount to T15, 5-foot step to S16.

Quickdraw Hægtesse, and attack!

(1d20+5)[*10*] to hit for (2d6+6)[*17*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Freyja stabs out with her spear as the beast bears down, striking for *9* damage her second blow deflected by its tough hide. Bjorn moves in, ducking under a wild swipe of the fearsome talons to cut a deep gash for *4* damage in the troll's upper leg. Mørkedrømevandrer slips from his horse and swings at the troll with his ancient mighty blade, but the weapon still new in his hands is batted aside.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Troll AoO vs Bjorn: Bite (1d20+6)[14] damage (2d6+4)[8] Miss


*=> White That Walks & Heltinne*

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne advanced, giving the creature a wide berth as she circled around.  Then she engaged, thrusting at the troll with her spear.   Ware its grasp! Those arms are longer than they seem ...   
_ Move around to flank if possible; attack w/longspear (reach)
Attack - (1d20+4)[21] (Add+2 if flanking), Damage - (1d8+3)[6]_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 14  HP 9   Init +1 (+3) Move 30
F +1 R +1 (+3) W +3
Weapon: MW longspear (+3, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+2, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark / (2/3) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist
SLA: 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +6; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +7; Spellcraft +4; KS Religion +4; KS Geography +5; KS History +4
Effect:  Child of Winter (+2 Initiative/Reflex in winter, endure elements vs cold; no penalty on ice; 1/2 pen deep snow); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity; Bless (+1 att, save vs fear; on group, 8 rounds)

----------


## Ghostfoot

Heltinne flanks around to the other side, stabbing out at the monster for *6* damage eliciting a roar of rage. From where she is at the back you hear sorcerous incantations from Signy Stone-Eye. The troll grunts in confusion, swatting at imaginary foes its eyes rolling madly giving you all a brief opportunity even as its wounds start to knit before your eyes. The horses whinny in fear at the fighting and trot back down the trail to a calmer location.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

swamp troll save vs Daze Will DC14 (1d20+2)[10] Fail => loses actions for 1 round

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## farothel

With the troll still standing, Bjorn tried to give it a good whack with his battle-axe again, shouting his battle cry again.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


to hit: (1d20+6)[*16*]
damage: (1d8+3)[*9*]

if critical:
confirmation: (1d20+6)[*21*]
damage: (3d8+9)[*22*]

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne slipped to the side, to flank the creature.  She lunges with the spear again, smiling fiercely as she attacked.  Press upon it - victory is at hand!  
_ Step and flank, attack w/longspear (reach)
Attack - (1d20+6)[22], Damage - (1d8+3)[4]_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 14  HP 9   Init +1 (+3) Move 30
F +1 R +1 (+3) W +3
Weapon: MW longspear (+3, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+2, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark / (2/3) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +6; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +7; Spellcraft +4; KS Religion +4; KS Geography +5; KS History +4
Effect:  Child of Winter (+2 Initiative/Reflex in winter, endure elements vs cold; no penalty on ice; 1/2 pen deep snow); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity; Bless (+1 att, save vs fear; on group, 7 rounds)

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

Freyja glances at the spear tip, a grin on her heavy set face as she sees the troll ichor on the broad leafed spear head. *"As you say Heltinne. The Gods are with us..."* and then surrounding the beast she steps to the side and drives the spear deep into the troll again. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Attack (1d20+8)[*11*] dam (2d6+4)[*8*]

Hps 12/12
AC 17
Saves +4/1/1

Effects: Bless

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

Freyja glances at the spear tip, a grin on her heavy set face as she sees the troll ichor on the broad leafed spear head. *"As you say Heltinne. The Gods are with us..."* and then surrounding the beast she steps to the side and drives the spear deep into the troll again. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Attack (1d20+8)[*28*] dam (2d6+4)[*9*]
EDIT: 17 to confirm for 31 damage

Hps 12/12
AC 17
Saves +4/1/1

Effects: Bless

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bjorn and Heltinne hack and stab at the troll again for *9* & *4* damage respectively as it begins to heedlessly thrash about it. Seeing an opportunity your spear-maiden steps forward, her massive longspear impaling the troll through the torso for *31* damage bursting out it's back in a brutal shower of gore. Levering the great foe from her weapon it collapses in large bloody heap on the rocks, apparently lifeless if it weren't for the flesh around the gaping wounds slowly starting to knit together before your eyes!

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Raising her spear in salute, Heltinne smiled.  Well struck, warrioress!  All praises to the Lady!  Now quickly, search the beast while I call forth fire ...   She picked up a stick, cast a spark upon the end, then touched it to the trolls wounds.  Once she was convinced the beast wouldnt rise again, Heltinne looked around for signs of tracks.
_ 
Perception - (1d20+6)[20]_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 14  HP 9   Init +1 (+3) Move 30
F +1 R +1 (+3) W +3
Weapon: MW longspear (+3, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+2, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark / (2/3) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +6; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +7; Spellcraft +4; KS Religion +4; KS Geography +5; KS History +4
Effect:  Child of Winter (+2 Initiative/Reflex in winter, endure elements vs cold; no penalty on ice; 1/2 pen deep snow); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity; Bless (+1 att, save vs fear; on group, 6 rounds)

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy joins in, bringing a handful of dead, dry brambles and once lit holding them against the troll's body to cauterize the wounds. Before long the job is done and you are sure that the wicked brute will not rise again. 

You gather your horses and prepare to continue onward. The campsite can't be too far ahead...

----------


## farothel

"Be careful," Bjorn said as they moved on, "they might have heard our fight with the troll.
He looked out while moving on, but letting the Nuks take the lead again, as they were better trackers than he was.


*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d20+1)[*2*]

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

Freyja lets out a cry of triumph as the spear rips through the troll. Watching it fall she nods to Signy and Heltinne as they deal the trolls wounds with fire.
*"the Gods bless us with victory here. A mighty beast felled."* She helps the others move the troll off the main path and looks up. *"If the troll hunts here I wonder if it has taken any of the worthless reaver band?"*

----------


## farothel

"That would make our life easier," Bjorn said, "having your enemies fight each other.  Okay, let's move out, shall we?  The faster we find this fugitives and give them justice, the faster we can go back to the Jarl's hall and tell our tale of felling this troll."

----------


## Ghostfoot

"Well fought, warriors. Our first troll, but surely not our last. Besting such a foe is a good omen for not all come away unscathed from their first troll-hunt." says Signy.

Leaving the charred troll corpse where it lies you mount up and head onward. There is no further sign of troll tracks on the stony trail.

Before long you detect signs of life ahead, the scent of the campfire and the lowing of cattle. Cresting a rise in the hills you observe a gentle dip where three trails intersect among the rocky hills. To one side a group of cattle are corralled behind a makeshift rope fence. The bodies of five men and women lie strewn about the area. Not dead but from the copious skins of mead, splatterings of vomit and occasional snore, seemingly passed out drunk from a hard night.

From their unkempt garb and appearance these are evidently folk who have fallen on hard times. Some have signs of superficial injuries bandaged or recently healing. Each wears  (or mostly wears) dirty studded leather armour and a selection of weaponry lie about.

As you look down upon them they continue to slumber away, unaware of your presence. "Bandits," whispers Signy, "Or thieves. Desperate folk. I don't see Styr the Ugly among them though."

*Spoiler: Sense Motive*
Show

DDW (1d20+1)[4]
Freyja (1d20-1)[17]
Heltinne (1d20+5)[11]
Bjorn (1d20)[9]
Signy (1d20)[19]
*Spoiler: Freyja & Signy*
Show

They sure look more like bandits and cattle-thieves than woodsmen or travellers.

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

Freyja looks around at the passed out drunken bandits. *"We should restrain them all, then find out if they are bandits. If they are we can dispense the Jarl's justice and string them up from the nearest tree."* She approaches the nearest one, spear in hand covering them and nods. *"If I cover this one can someone tie him up?"* she suggests offering the long coil of rope to one of the others, the stout rope looking like tiny fishing twine in her massive hands.

----------


## farothel

"Sure," Bjorn said, taking the rope.  It was a bit anti-climactic if they were to find the bandits like this instead of besting them in a good fight.  Or at least as good a fight as can be expected from bandits.  He wasn't a specialist in ropes, but he knew the basics and if they were this drunk, they probably wouldn't resist all that much.

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne moves to help tie the men up, using old rags to gag them as well.  She called upon her divine sight to check for signs of magic, scanning the area constantly.  The last thing she wanted was to be ambushed by their prey.  

[i]Quickly and quietly, my comrades; let us make hate before they stir.  
_ Detect magic, help bind the men_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 14  HP 9   Init +1 (+3) Move 30
F +1 R +1 (+3) W +3
Weapon: MW longspear (+3, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+2, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark / (2/3) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +6; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +7; Spellcraft +4; KS Religion +4; KS Geography +5; KS History +4
Effect:  Child of Winter (+2 Initiative/Reflex in winter, endure elements vs cold; no penalty on ice; 1/2 pen deep snow); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Mørkedrømevandrer*

Though his failure to strike the troll stung, the Wanderer reassured himself that it was simply a new weapon and a very different heft from his old cultural weapon.

With the appearance of these sleeping fools, he hangs back with his longbow at the ready with an arrow nocked and ready to impale any who should attempt to strike his allies.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Heltinne scans the campsite sensing no signs of magic. Mørkedrømevandrer and Signy stand back covering the area, the horses safe behind them.

Bjorn and Heltinne sneak forward to the closest slumbering vagabond. With Freyja standing over the man, covering him but also the whole area with her giantess' spear, the two attempt to quickly bind him. "What the-?" the ruffian wakes, struggling. "Olaf! _Ungh_" The two of you wrestle his arms behind him, Bjorn pinning him while Heltinne quickly binds him leaving him struggling but helpless. The warning has been made though... 

The remaining four drunken miscreants wake in a panic, grabbing for nearby weapons they jump to their feet with snarls of aggression as they wipe spit and sick from their faces.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

perception vs DC 0 to wake up
raider (1d20-11)[1]

Surprise round
Bjorn
grapple (1d20+6)[20] (incl. +2 Heltinne Aid Another) vs CMD13 => grappled

Initiative
Bjorn (1d20+6)[14]
Heltinne (1d20+1)[2]
Freyja (1d20+1)[20]
Signy (1d20+1)[6]
DDW (1d20+2)[5]
Bandit (1d20+2)[19]

Freyja - hold action to see if bandit breaks grapple

Bandit
break grapple attempt (1d20+1)[11] vs CMD18 => fail

Bjorn
pin (1d20+9)[23] vs CMD13 => Pinned

Heltinne performs Tie Up action

Bandits 1) Stand Up & 2) Retrieve Weapons

No map for this fight, should be pretty simple.




*=> Freyja, DDW, & Signy*
Freyja gets an AoO (as they stand up), plus her held action from winning initiative in addition to her normal round of actions.

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Mørkedrømevandrer*

A sharp _twang_ marks the release of the Wanderer's arrow, and he quickly knocks a second to cover any potential for foolishness on the part of the ruffians.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

(1d20+4)[*22*] to hit for (1d8+1)[*8*] piercing damage

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

Freyja meets their drunken aggression with a whopping warcry of her own as she plunges her spear at the nearest two of the masterless scum. She glanced around at her allows, _"Remember, we probably need 1 alive!"_ as a reminder that one of these drunken miscreants may help them. 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show



Freyja
HP's 12/12
Saves 4/1/1
AC 17

AoO on standing up (1d20+11)[*23*] dam (2d6+5)[*15*]

Attack the nearest (1d20+7)[*25*] dam (2d6+5)[*11*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Mørkedrømevandrer puts an arrow in the arm of a tattooed balding bandit going for his weapon, hitting him for *8* damage. A woman with messy brown hair lunges at Freyja who impales her through the side for *15* damage. The female bandit cries out and slumps to the ground motionless, bleeding profusely. As another closes Freyja stabs again for *11* damage the man clutching at his gut holding the wound together. 

"At them, warriors!" shouts Signy "These are no friends of the jarl". She starts uttering a lengthy incantation, her hands weaving a spell and scattering dried petals in the air.

With one restrained, one bleeding out in the dirt and another trying to hold himself together the vagabonds turn and scatter. Two of them stumble away down the far path while the hapless man with the stomach injury stumbles slowly after them.

Signy curses under her breath as the fleeing drunkards somehow manage to shake off her sorcery.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Bandits Save vs Sleep Will DC15
(1d20-3)[17]
(1d20-3)[15]

2x bandits: Withdraw (double move 60ft)
1x disabled bandit: Move 30ft (not a withdraw, Freyja gets AoO)

All still visible


*=> Party*
plus Freyja gets an AoO vs the disabled one

----------


## farothel

With the one that was already bound, they had their source of information.  Now they had to make sure that all the them would face the Jarl's justice.
"Stop, in the name of Jarl Halfstead," he shouts as he ran after the two trying to make their escape, swinging his axe if they were close enough.

*Spoiler: OOC actions*
Show


I'll run after them and if I can catch up, I'll try to hit one.  I'll roll here, just disregard if it's not needed.

attack: (1d20+6)[*21*]
damage: (1d8+3)[*4*]

if crit: (1d20+6)[*13*]
damage if crit: (3d8+9)[*21*]

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Mørkedrømevandrer* 

A smile curves the Wanderer's lips as his arrow finds its mark.  "No mercy, then?"

A second arrow finds the knock on the string and is loosed in a single smooth motion, seeking the back of one of the fleeing brigands.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

(1d20+4)[*17*] to hit for (1d8+1)[*8*] damage
on crit...
(1d20+4)[*6*] to hit for (1d8+1)[*8*] damage

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne grins and launches herself after the others, charging one of the fleeing men.  With her spear at the ready, she sped across the open terrain, focused on skating their enemies.   
_ Charge with longspear!
Attack - (1d20+5)[9], Damage - (1d8+3)[6]_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 14  HP 9   Init +1 (+3) Move 30
F +1 R +1 (+3) W +3
Weapon: MW longspear (+3, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+2, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark / (2/3) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +6; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +7; Spellcraft +4; KS Religion +4; KS Geography +5; KS History +4
Effect:  Child of Winter (+2 Initiative/Reflex in winter, endure elements vs cold; no penalty on ice; 1/2 pen deep snow); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

With the longspear whetted with the masterless bandit's blood the giantess feels her blood up and angry. She jabs at the fleeing injured man with the spear seeking to skewer him before chasing down the nearest man seeking to end his pathetic life. _"The Jarl will give much hacksilver for the ears of these traitiors."_ A swift cry to Wotan and she reaches the nearest one closing to 10ft of him....

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Freyja
HP's 12/12
Saves 4/1/1
AC 17

AoO on disabled (1d20+7)[*23*] dam (2d6+5)[*13*]

Move and attack the nearest (1d20+7)[*16*] dam (2d6+5)[*11*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bjorn chases after the cowards, swinging his axe trying to catch them. Heltinne is next to him spear raised. An arrow flies past from Mørkedrømevandrer striking the Wanderers target in the back with a second arrow for *8* damage putting him down.

Freyja's cry to Wotan washes out over the battlefield as she unleashes her anger. Lashing out at the nearest man stumbling away she swings her massive spear around striking for *13* damage his neck snapping. Moving her attention on to the last fleeing bandit she barrels forward her long legs carrying past Bjorn and Heltinne. She stabs out, again striking true for *11* damage. The man clutches his side, badly injured. Terror in his eyes he madly tries to scrabble up the loose rocky slopes to escape the fearsome warriors!

*Spoiler: Info*
Show

Sole remaining bandit is disabled. Still trying to flee.

Signy has a held action vs the bound one.


*=> Party*
plus Bjorn, Heltinne, Freyja get AoOs
_end it!_

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne walked swiftly to intercept the fleeing man, holding her spear towards him.  *Hold and surrender, villain.  Answer our questions true and meet Hel with honor!*
_Diplomacy - (1d20+7)[12]_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 14  HP 9   Init +1 (+3) Move 30
F +1 R +1 (+3) W +3
Weapon: MW longspear (+3, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+2, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark / (2/3) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +6; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +7; Spellcraft +4; KS Religion +4; KS Geography +5; KS History +4
Effect:  Child of Winter (+2 Initiative/Reflex in winter, endure elements vs cold; no penalty on ice; 1/2 pen deep snow); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## farothel

Bjorn followed Heltinne, ready to render aid if it was necessary, altough he didn't think the man could offer all that much resistance.  If they could take this one prisoner, they would have two people to interrogate and if needed, bring before they Jarl as example to others.

*Spoiler: OOC actions*
Show


I'll follow Heltinne and ready an action to hit him should he try to hit her or me.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The man makes as if to continue fleeing, but a glance back at Heltinne, Bjorn and Freya all standing over him with weapons, and the Nuk elf covering the scene, show him the futility. The fallen bodies of his accomplices confirms this.

"Alright, you have me. Dirty Olaf was a stupid fool to kill Javik and steal his cattle," he spits on the body of a fallen man, "And to think we could hide out in the Trollfists. It doesn't matter if Jarl Ulf sent you or you're with Jarl Olaf. Just make it quick."

*Spoiler: Local Knowledge checks DC10 - DDW & Heltinne*
Show

Jarl Ulf Greymane is a famed raider and has holdings on the western coast of the Hordaland Peninsula, not too far away. He is a sometimes ally of Jarl Olaf (your jarl), although they're always competitive.

You've not heard of a 'Javik'.

local knowledge DC10

DDW (1d20+1)[10]
Freyja (1d20)[3]
Heltinne (1d20)[17]
Bjorn (1d20+1)[2]
Signy (1d20+1)[15]

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

Freyja looks with disgust at the captured men and uses the clothes of one of the dead to wipe the blood from her foot long spear blade. *"What are you doing up here? Where is the leader of the bandits?"* She pauses spinning her spear, towering over the injured man, resting a boot on one of the dead on the ground.

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne watched the man with a frown.  Stepping closer, she let the shadow of her huge companion loom over the prisoner for effect.  *Who is this Javik, and where did he live?  More importantly, have you crossed paths with Styr the Ugly?  I pray you speak swiftly and truthfully - my friends have little patience for liars and thieves.*
_Social - (1d20)[13] - tried to color the dialogue for Diplomacy (+7), but if Intimidate is more appropriate, only add 3._ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 14  HP 9   Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +3
Weapon: MW longspear (+3, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+2, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark / (2/3) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +6; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +7; Spellcraft +4; KS Religion +4; KS Geography +5; KS History +4
Effect:  Child of Winter (+2 Initiative/Reflex in winter, endure elements vs cold; no penalty on ice; 1/2 pen deep snow); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## farothel

"And some information on this Dirty Olaf might also be quite useful," Bjorn added.

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Mørkedrømevandrer*

The nuk nods, his spiked hair bobbing in the cool air.  "Then go to meet your fate, life-taker."  The string thrums, the arrow almost whistling as it cuts through the space intervening to dive into the chest of the traitor.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

(1d20+4)[*11*] to hit for (1d8+1)[*9*] damage.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The man looks around at his fallen comrades. "I don't know much 'bout no other bandits. Oh, you mean Styr the Ugly? Yeah I heard he's around. I ain't seen him but Dirty Olaf said we had to avoid the forest because he heard Styr the Ugly and his witch-woman Astrid the Mad were down that way and weren't friendly to no one. If they catch you they pop you in their fey cauldron and that's the end of you" the man winces, holding his badly bleeding wound, dark lifeblood oozing between his fingers. "We came from out west near Greymane's hall. Dirty Olaf - that's him over there" he points to the dead man with the broken neck "he had some bad blood with Javik Gilson, one of Jarl Greymane's freeholders. We tried to grab his cattle to even the score and teach him a lesson. He was on to us though. Him and his sons caught up to us right quick. But we beat them. Put both the lads down proper for a few weeks at least but Olaf couldn't leave it at that. He stuck Javik and let him bleed out right in front of them. Figured he'd end it once and for all with Javik, but all he did was curse our wyrd. We got away with the cattle alright but he led us here, straight into you lot."

The injured man doesn't have much more to say, and it's clear he's not going to make it far as he is. Besides, you have another captive bound already. Mørkedrømevandrer sends him swiftly on his way...

Signy curses at the news that the bandit Styr is apparently hiding out in the forest rather than here in the Trollfist Hills. "What shall we do next? He's not up here. We've got eight head of cattle and this last traitor to face the jarl's justice. Shall we make our way back to the Hall and head out to seek Styr in the forest tomorrow?"

----------


## farothel

"That might be best," Bjorn agreed, "if we leave these cattle here, they will only end up in some other troll's gullet.  And if we bring them back to Jarl Olaf and he then sends them to Jarl Greymane, this Jarl is in his debt.  That can't hurt, should we ever need a favour."

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne considered the mans story, tapping her bottom lip in thought.   *Another option would be to see these cattle back to the rightful heirs, and ensure they survive.  Word of our aid will serve the Jarl as well as returning without our prey.*
_OOC - I might be missing something, but hopefully Javiks sons are close. _ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 14  HP 9   Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +3
Weapon: MW longspear (+3, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+2, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark / (2/3) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +6; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +7; Spellcraft +4; KS Religion +4; KS Geography +5; KS History +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

The massive giantess looks down with contempt at the dying (and then dead) man. And nods at the others, *"I agree with you friend. We should return the last prisoner to the jarl for the God's justice and the cattle."* She looks to the others. *"The Jarl will be pleased and will strengthen ties between the clans. We can then journey to the forest to end this Styr the Ugly."*

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Mørkedrømevandrer*

"It matters not to me where we lead the cattle.  If you care, I can follow the spoor of the docile meat back to their death-home.  It does not seem like it would be far out of our way, should you choose such."  The warrior retrieves what arrows he can, and examines but turns up his nose at any arrows the scoundrels might have, preferring his own craft of that of the experts of the Jarl.

----------


## farothel

"I suggest we take the option that takes the least amount of time," Bjorn suggested, "that way we can get back to our primary mission as quickly as possible, okay?"

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne glanced back the way they came, then nodded to the cattle tracks.  *I would prefer to return to our Jarl with our charges task complete.  I vote we return these cattle to Javiks kin, then continue the hunt.*
_OOC - She will help help look for tracks, and try to remember the area and where Javiks homestead might be. 
Perception - (1d20+6)[22], Geography - (1d20+4)[8]_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 14  HP 9   Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +3
Weapon: MW longspear (+3, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+2, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark / (2/3) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +6; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +7; Spellcraft +4; KS Religion +4; KS Geography +5; KS History +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## farothel

"Okay, to Javin's kin it is," Bjorn said, "lead the way."
The last was to Mørkedrømevandrer.
"We'll have to be careful," he continued, "this is hardly the only band of thieves out here."
He hoped that the cattle would be the more docile kind, otherwise they would face some tough days ahead.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Making sure that your remaining prisoner, Cnut, is securely bound you prepare to leave. The cattle are anxious at the smell of blood and battle as are your horses and they're happy to be led away. With the Trollfist Hills scouted now you make your way down a narrow trail of loose stones towards the nearby moors. 

Muddy, heath-covered, and dotted with small bogs, the Moors run from the coast to the Forest of Woe far to the south, interrupted only by the Stonefist Hills, forested areas, and occasional barrow fields of the ancient Andøvan peoples. Only the barest hints of green have begun to spring up among the broken rocks and muddy hollows. The winds of a recent winter still blow across this flatland and chill through all but the heaviest cloaks, and the occasional bog pool still has a rime of fragile ice around its edges. A cold fog still clings to the moorland, periodically obscuring your sight across the exposed waste.

No trail marks your route through the moors, but travel is nevertheless pretty straightforward for the next few hours as Mørkedrømevandrer guides you. As you travel west you skirt north slightly to avoid the Barrow Lands where you recently proved your valour. Through the intermittent fog you spy the many barrow mounds rising to your left at some distance. From here you can even see the occasional form of ancient bronze-clad Andøvan sentinels still standing guard atop the mounds. It seems the recent activities of the witch Sibbe have left the undead restless and not yet willing to return to their rest.

*Spoiler: Survival roll & info*
Show

DDW survival (1d20+6)[20]

Do you want to investigate the Barrow Lands and the undead warriors again, or continue on your journey toward the west coast? Your various animals will be unhappy at approaching much closer to the undead.

----------


## farothel

"Let's leave those for now," Bjorn said, "I remember that the horses didn't like it last time we went there and I'm assuming the cattle will have the same reaction.  We can always check on the way back if we have to."

----------


## Ghostfoot

You press on through the moors, mindful of the presence of the undead legions nearby but nevertheless committed to your path. The spring day is bleak and cold, especially as the sun starts to set. Your horses, and the cattle, crunch their hooves through the half-frozen muddy ground. Ice cracks in the puddles as you finally find a place slightly less damp but no less miserable to make camp for the evening.

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne eyes the dead as they passed, wondering still at the power of the oaths that kept them from the deaths final embrace ... and the slumber of the grave.  When the group finally found a camp site, she helped set up stakes to keep the cattle from straying.  Nodding to the lands around, she remarked, *Two guards per shift may suffice.  I prefer to greet the sun, so I shall sit the last watch, if none object.  What think you of a fire?  I have little need for one to fight the evening chill, but many feel more comfortable with a light in the darkness. *
_OOC - Im thinking elves on one watch, Freyja & Signy, then Heltinne & Bjorn, for some split of martial and spellcasters, along with some special vision on each shift_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 14  HP 9   Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +3
Weapon: MW longspear (+3, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+2, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark / (2/3) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +6; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +7; Spellcraft +4; KS Religion +4; KS Geography +5; KS History +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## farothel

"Not a bad idea," Bjorn said to Heltinne, "a fire can help and we definately need a guard out here.  I don't think it would be a good idea to get ambushed like those idiots we got today."

----------


## Ghostfoot

You settle in for a cold night on the bleak moors, taking some comfort from the campfire that you coax from some miraculously dryish reeds and broken sticks. The dusk brings with it a significant temperature drop and you are thankful for the fire to provide some respite. Further afield, puddles of brackish water are frozen over and frost rimes the tangled branches of dead trees where they protrude from the bog.

Your prisoner Cnut is quiet and sullen, no doubt thinking on his impending punishment for his crimes. With Mørkedrømevandrer on first watch everyone else prepares their bedding near enough to the warmth of the flames. Nearby the cattle are hobbled, too stupid to do anything more than try to much on the few stalks of marsh-grass that poke through the frozen ground in clumps here and there. Your horses are gathered close by too, miserable but at least somewhat trained to endure your instructions.

You are starting to settle but have not yet even had a chance to stow your weapons or armour when you hear a strange _hiss_ followed by a heavy thud from the direction of the cattle as one of the beasts collapses to the frozen muck. One of the cattle lies stiff-legged on the ground, frost coating it as it looks like it has just been cut from inside a glacier. Through the darkness Dark Dreams Wanderer spies many small shapes flitting about in the midst of the herd of animals. 

A dozen or so creatures, small impish beings looking like nothing so much as frozen panes of ice that have risen up from the cursed frigid puddles and formed into demons of ice! 

Alerted by a whispered alarm from the Nûk, Heltinne is first to react...

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Sceadugengan check Will DC13 or shaken:
DDW (1d20+1)[8]
Freyja (1d20+1)[6]
Heltinne (1d20+3)[19]
Bjorn (1d20)[15]
Signy (1d20+2)[20]

initiative
DDW (1d20+2)[7]
Freyja (1d20+1)[5]
Heltinne (1d20+1)[18]
Bjorn (1d20+6)[11]
Signy (1d20+1)[14]
ice imps (1d20+6)[17]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



W17 is your captive


*=> Heltinne*

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne froze at the whisper, eyes scanning the darkness.  Upon seeing the ice imps, she gripped her spear and gave a low whistle to the group.  *Arise!  We are under attack by sprites!*. With a quick gesture she called forth a blessing from the gods as she readied her spear for combat.  
_OOC - Still working, bu home time is even more family time than normal!  Sorry about the delay!  If necessary you can always not/skip to keep the game rolling.

Standing up, readying her spear and casting bless. _ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 14  HP 9   Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +3
Weapon: MW longspear (+3, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+2, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark / (1/3) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +6; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +7; Spellcraft +4; KS Religion +4; KS Geography +5; KS History +4
Effect:  bless (+1 att/save vs far; 10 rounds); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Ghostfoot

The sprites seem largely unconcerned at Heltinne's attention and her prayer to the Northlander gods. Distracted as they are by the cattle most of them continue to scamper and flit about the beasts occasionally pausing to breathe blasts of frigid air across the poor animals, their cruel laughter sounding like the melting of winter snows.

However three of them do take exception to your presence. They flap their icy wings and rise into the air, fanning out above you. Their mischevious eyes twinkle as they cackle to each other, mostly in an unintelligible tongue but occasionally phrases more familiar to you "freeze them....make them all cold, yes!......put their warmth out....yes! do it now".

As they approach you feel the unmistakable presence of foul magic. A freezing chill condenses from the air about you the eldritch sorcery focusing in on your metallic possessions as they start to coat with frost and ice.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Will DC14 vs chill metal [All *Fail* except Heltinne]:
Bjorn (1d20+1)[11]
Freyja (1d20)[3] (incl. shaken)
Heltinne (1d20+4)[24]
Heltinne (1d20+4)[16]
Heltinne (1d20+4)[22]
DDW (1d20)[16] (incl. shaken)
DDW (1d20)[13] (incl. shaken)
Signy (1d20+3)[13]
Cnut (1d20-5)[0] (incl. shaken)
All saves include +1 for bless

Signy arcana/ spellcraft check to ID spell (1d20+5)[6] *Fail*
=> spell not identified but the effects start to manifest:
All metallic items are uncomfortable this round. Next round you will take damage if metal items are worn or held (much less if the items are merely in your possession but not worn or held).
Free action to drop a held items or move action to discard an item in your possession.
Or you can seek a source of heat to offset the cold damage from worn/ held items.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show


Everyone (except your captive, Cnut, is standing & fully equipped (you hadn't settled to sleep just yet)

The three sprites closing in on you are 15ft in the air (out of normal melee range unless you have reach)



*=> Party*

----------


## farothel

Just his luck, Bjorn thought as he felt his armour chill.  He wouldn't be able to get it off in time, so he decided that moving to towards the fire was the better option.  His axe and shield would be unaffected and so would his bow.  So until such time as those critter would come closer, he would shoot at them and try to get them down to size, or down-er to size.

*Spoiler: OOC actions and rolls*
Show


free action: 5ft step to get next to the fire
Move action to discard short sword.

standard action: shoot at one of the closer frost imps with my short bow.
(1d20+3)[*6*]
damage: [rol]1d6[/roll]

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

Freyja looks at the strange ice sprites, *"Accursed beasts from Hel. Little demons from the frost giants."* She leaps forward darting to the right (U24) and thrusts at the nearest one with the long spear from some 20ft away, making sure to keep her distance even as she starts to see ice crystals forming on her armour.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move to U24
Attack (1d20+7)[*18*] dam (2d6+5)[*12*]

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

As waves of cold washed over she and her companions, Heltinne growled.  Standing tall with spear in hand, she called upon the favor of Hel.  Ive suddenly creeped from her hand to spread across her body, forming an ornate crystalline armor.  Slamming the butt of her spear into the ground, the oracle ahout s out in a loud voice, *You dare?!  You attack Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Champion of Freyja and Scion of Skaldi?   I am the Child of a Winter, the Daughter of Storms, the Thrice-Blessed.  These mortals serve my Ladys pleasure and are already awaited in the Halls beyond the Bridge!  Begone, least I roast your bones over a bonfire so large your spawns spawn will cringe from the heat!*. 
_OOC - I would love to call this warriors Diplomacy, but Im guessing this falls under intimidation.  
Intimidate - (1d20+3)[9] (add +4 if Dip actually works)
Calling Ice armor and trying to win via social combat_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 14  HP 9   Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +3
Weapon: MW longspear (+3, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+2, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark / (1/3) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +6; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +7; Spellcraft +4; KS Religion +4; KS Geography +5; KS History +4
Effect:  bless (+1 att/save vs far; 9 rounds); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## farothel

*Mørkedrømevandrer*

"What," Mørkedrømevandrer said, before noticing the ice imps.  He too realised that the fire might be the best place and went over to it as well, while trying to shoot one of the imps.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


OK, giving it a shot.  I've kept the dialog as short as possible and I'll just have him shoot with his bow.

Move action: go to the fire.
attack action: shoot bow: (1d20+1)[*19*] (incl. shaken)
damage: (1d8)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bjorn shoots at one of the ice-scamps but the creature easily flits away. Freya advances stabbing up at another of the sprites hitting the squawking and spitting thing for *7* damage. 

Heltinne berates the things even as a fey ice armour forms around her body, but the creatures take no notice of her. Mørkedrømevandrer grabs his bow and dashes closer to the fire seeking a source of heat to limit the searing frost. He fires and hits an imp but the fell creature is unaffected by his arrow. 

Signy curses as frost starts to form on her too. She scrabbles at her metallic weaponry seeking to cast them aside before they injure her. On the ground your captive Cnut thrashes about squealing as frost rimes him too, although it seems more panicked than actual pain as he has only a few buckles and clasps as metallic possessions.

The sprites flap about chaotically each taken with its own course of action. The injured one spies your horses tethered nearby and flits over to them heedless of Freyja's massive spear stabbing at it. Another turns back to the helpless cattle while a couple more pull away from the cattle their attention drawn by you.

One flaps around above Bjorn, cackling as another of its kind crackles into being from frosted puddles nearby. Another screeches and hurtles through the air at the giantess, scratching with it's icicle-like claws for *4* damage. Yet another detaches itself from the cattle and darts across toward Heltinne clawing at her but easily evaded by her. As your weapons and armour start to ice over most of you are able to step nearer to the heat of the campfire although Freyja takes *1* cold damage from the severe cold.

Seeing the limited effect that his bow had on the malicious imps, Mørkedrømevandrer drops his bow and draws forth Hægtesse raising the great sword up to meet any foul little foes that dare come near him.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Yep, they have some form of DR (wait, at level 1?! Did I mention not all encounters are scaled like in most modern adventures? Some nice old-school D&D 1e encounter building here).

Signy evil eye: ranged touch (1d20-1)[12] (incl. soft cover & bless) damage (1d6+1)[6] *Miss*

Y21 summons another at Y20

V25 Sprite charge Freyja claw (1d20+7)[18] damage (1d3+1)[4] *Hit*

W23 Sprite move & attack Heltinne claw (1d20+5)[12] damage (1d3+1)[3] *Miss*

Freyja gets an AoO vs V25, W25 and/ or W23
Heltinne gets an AoO vs W23

chill metal vs Freyja (1d4)[1]
(everyone else affected has all damage up to 6 countered by proximity to the fire)

Next round: DDW 5ft step, drop bow, draw Hægtesse. Readied attack.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Any sprite with +10ft or more of elevation is out of normal melee range unless you have reach or are large.


*=> Signy, Bjorn, Freya, Heltinne* (any order)

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne sighed with exasperation, muttering _So we do this the hard way ..._  With her spear, the oracle lashed out twice at the sprite that attacked her.
_OOC - Ah, I love it when my die rolls effectively negate any role play ... 
AOO - (1d20+4)[14], Damage - (1d8+3)[10], Attack - (1d20+4)[11], Damage - (1d8+3)[9]_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 14  HP 9   Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +3
Weapon: MW longspear (+3, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+2, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark / (1/3) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +6; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +7; Spellcraft +4; KS Religion +4; KS Geography +5; KS History +4
Effect:  bless (+1 att/save vs far; 8 rounds); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## farothel

Bjorn wanted to shout a battlecry, but thought better of it as it might attract more unwelcome attention.  He dropped his bow and took his axe, waiting for one to come close enough to hit.
"come here, you freaks," he grumbled.

*Spoiler: OOC actions and rolls*
Show


ready action to take a swing at one who comes close.  It's a MW axe, in case this is important
attack: (1d20+6)[*20*]
damage: (1d8+3)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy utters another string of arcane hexes, the curses of the cunning woman manifesting into a literal blast of energy that batters one of the little beasties for *4* damage.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Signy evil eye: ranged touch (1d20+3)[21] damage (1d6+1)[4]


*=> Freyja*

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

The intense cold makes her shiver before drops back a step spinning the lng spear before thrusting forward seek to skewer one of the little creatures.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Attack (1d20+7)[*13*] dam (2d6+5)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

As an ice sprite hurtles towards Freyja she stabs out at it hitting for *10* damage. Backing off, trying to keep it at bay with her spear the thing scratches and claws at her for *4* damage.

Another throws itself cackling at Bjorn and Mørkedrømevandrer. The Nuk, ready as he is with the ancient bronze sword Hægtesse held high, swings and strikes it for *13* damage. Bjorn sees an opportunity and quickly steps in striking for *5* more damage and the thing crumples to the ground with a sound like cracking ice. 

Flitting about yet another maddening creature screeches and conjures a blast of energy zapping your cunning woman Signy for *5* damage.

The freezing cold of your armour grows in intensity, thankfully for most of you countered by the blaze of the campfire but Freyja still taking *2* damage from the searing cold.

A sprite looks gleefully over at the bound form of Cnut panicking and rolling about struggling to get to his feet. It swoops over trying to grab the man and carry him off. As the small thing grapples and overcomes the much larger man Mørkedrømevandrer steps in swinging "Stay down, coward" he snaps at Cnut as he strikes the imp for *14* damage.

Signy retreats a few steps pain evident on her face. She continues to utter her strange magical curses but the creatures flap about evading her. The remaining creatures continue to flap around your cattle and horses, more snapping of ice heard as a couple more creatures are summoned from the ice nearby.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Moving Heltinne back 5ft since she's attacking with a reach weapon (& => can't attack adjacent)

Moving Freyja back 10ft since she's attacking with a large-sized reach weapon (& => can't attack within 10ft). Also this gets her next to the fire, so limits the cold damage incurred. But incurs an AoO.

Freyja AoO from last round (1d20+7)[23] dam (2d6+5)[15]

AoO vs Freyja claw (1d20+5)[20] damage(1d3+1)[4]

chill metal damage (campfire counters up to 6 cold damage)
DDW (2d4-6)[-2]
Bjorn (2d4-6)[-1]
Freyja (2d4-6)[2]

DDW readied (1d20+6)[19] damage (2d6+6)[13]

magic missile vs Signy (1d4+1)[5]

Sprite (1d20+3)[15] grapple vs Cnut CMD9

Z23 & Y25 summon more sprites at AA23 & Z24

DDW (1d20+6)[24] damage (2d6+6)[14]

Signy evil eye: ranged touch (1d20+3)[12] damage (1d6+1)[7]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Any sprite with +10ft or more of elevation is out of normal melee range unless you have reach or are large.



*=> Party* (Bjorn, Heltinne, Freyja - any order)

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

Freyja winces as the sprite claws at her and the freezing ice begins to form around her armour. She thrusts out brutally at the sprite before stepping to beside the roaring fire hoping to let the flames thaw out the freezing armour.

*Spoiler: Freyja*
Show



Stab the sprite (1d20+7)[*18*] damage (2d6+5)[*11*]

----------


## farothel

Bjorn took a swing, but he could see that his axe didn't do as much damage as he had hoped it would.  He had one option he might use.  Dropping his axe, he drew his silver dagger, gritting his teeth against the cold of it, took a step to the side and tried to hit the little imp there.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls and actions*
Show


free action: drop axe
move action: draw dagger
free action: 5 ft step (to W19)
attack to imp X18: (1d20+5)[*22*]
damage: (1d4+3)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Freyja stabs out at one other malicious sprites hitting for *6* damage with her massive spear. Bjorn stabs at another, hitting solidly with the special silver dagger he saves for demons & witches but the weapon is ineffective against the supernatural thing.

*=>Heltinne*

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinnes attempts at combat were failing miserably.  But seeing the half-giant getting hurt, she stepped back to aid her companion.  
_OOC - Well this bites ... 5 step back, heal Freyja.  And then Im completely useless.
CLW - (1d8+1)[8]_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 14  HP 9   Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +3
Weapon: MW longspear (+3, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+2, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark / (0/3) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +6; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +7; Spellcraft +4; KS Religion +4; KS Geography +5; KS History +4
Effect:  bless (+1 att/save vs far; 7 rounds); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Ghostfoot

Heltinne draws on her powers to heal some of the wounds that the creatures have been inflicting on Freyja. As they steel themselves a couple of the maddened mites streak towards the two women, shrieking insanely as they do. Both of you try to fend the creatures off with your spears, hitting for *1* & *2* damage, then the things are upon you, clawing at Heltinne for *4* damage and Freyja for *5* damage.

Just behind you, Signy leans against a log as she struggles to stay standing. Summoning the inner energy of the cunning women, she again blasts at an imp with sheer force of will for *3* damage and one of the two recent assailants blasts apart in a shower of ice.

Fighting Bjorn and the Nuk, one of the recently injured sprites takes flight, flapping off into the darkness of the night shrieking "Althunak! Althunak?!....Althunak?" as it whimpers. Bjorn is clawed for *2* damage meanwhile Dark Dreams Wanderer is blasted for *5* damage by another sprite even as he strikes out hitting for *13* damage.

You armour continues to radiate dangerously uncomfortable cold, Bjorn taking *1* damage from the unnatural chill.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Freyja AoO (1d20+7)[24] damage (2d6+5)[7]
Heltinne AoO (1d20+4)[19], Damage - (1d8+3)[6]

Sprite vs Heltinne charge: claw (1d20+7)[25] damage (1d3+1)[4]
Sprite vs Bjorn charge: claw (1d20+7)[12] damage (1d3+1)[3]
Sprite vs Freyja charge: claw (1d20+7)[27] damage (1d3+1)[2]
crit? vs Freyja charge: claw (1d20+7)[19] damage (1d3+1)[3]
Sprite vs Bjorn: claw (1d20+5)[18] damage (1d3+1)[2]
Magic Missile vs DDW damage (1d4+1)[5]

chill metal damage:
DDW (2d4-6)[0]
Bjorn (2d4-6)[1]
Freyja (2d4-6)[-1]

DDW (1d20+6)[26] damage (2d6+6)[13]
crit? (1d20+6)[8] damage (2d6+6)[9]

Signy evil eye: ranged touch (1d20+3)[12] damage (1d6+1)[3]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Any sprite with +10ft or more of elevation is out of normal melee range unless you have reach or are large.


*=> Freyja, Bjorn, Heltinne* (any order)

----------


## farothel

Seeing that his dagger didn't do anything, he switched back to his axe and tried to hit the imp next to him, while biting his teeth against the cold that went through his armour and his clothing.

*Spoiler: OOC action and rolls*
Show


move action: take axe back.  Then try hit imp X20.
to hit: (1d20+6)[*14*]
damage: (1d8+3)[*5*]

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

*"Beasts of Hel!"* Freyja mutters as they descend upon her and Heltienne, even as she mutters a blessing on Heltienne as her wounds are closed she is forced to step back, shielding the smaller woman and drive her spear again at the closest of the imps...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Stab the sprite (1d20+7)[*27*] damage (2d6+5)[*11*]

EDIT: if 14 comfirms then 31 damage

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne grunted at the claw strike that pierced her icy armor.  But even for the few sprits actually attacking the group, the beasts were in danger.  Perhaps the fear of fire would help.  Pulling free a small flask as she moved closer, Heltinne launched the flask at the clump of icy demons. 
_OOC - move to W23 and draw an alchemist fire.  Throw it at the sprite at Y25.
RTA - (1d20+2)[11], Damage - (1d6)[5] ... and maybe get some splash on those others ..._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 14  HP 5/9   Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +3
Weapon: MW longspear (+3, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+2, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark / (0/3) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +6; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +7; Spellcraft +4; KS Religion +4; KS Geography +5; KS History +4
Effect:  bless (+1 att/save vs far; 6 rounds); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bjorn swings, his axe hitting the thing but hardly scratching it. Freyja stabs out, massive spear skewering the mephit bearing down on her and Heltinne for *26* damage as it can't stop it's hurtling flight. Even as it slides along the spear to a halt it cracks and shatters apart into so many shards of ice.

Heltinne hurls a flask with a strange liquid towards the nearest group of sprites. The arcing vial misses but shatters nearby bursting into flames and searing two of the creatures for *1* damage each. They screech and flap their wings uttering curses. One gestures at Heltinne and a spark of magical energy zaps out at her striking for *4* damage.

Another of the creatures fighting Dark Dreams Wanderer and Bjorn flaps off into the night, badly injured and shrieking. The one next to it scratches and hisses trying to get at Bjorn but fended off by his shield.

Your armour, still painfully cold, continues to burn at your skin inflicting *2* damage to Dark Dreams Wanderer and *1* to Freyja.

*Spoiler: info & rolls*
Show




> EDIT: if 14 confirms then 31 damage


+1 from the bless will help  :Small Smile: 

Mephit vs Bjorn
claw (1d20+5)[17] damage (1d3+1)[3]
claw (1d20+5)[17] damage (1d3+1)[4]

Mephit vs Heltinne
magic missile damage (1d4+1)[4]

chill metal
DDW (2d4-6)[2]
Bjorn (2d4-6)[-1]
Freyja (2d4-6)[1]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Any sprite with +10ft or more of elevation is out of normal melee range unless you have reach or are large.

*=> Party*

----------


## farothel

Until the cold spell wore off, there was little Bjorn could do but to keep hitting the one he had in front of him.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


Hit the one in front of me.
(1d20+6)[*19*]
damage: (1d8+3)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bjorn swings & lands a solid blow, axe cracking into the sprite flapping in front of him for *4* damage. Signy blasts it too, the cunning woman's magic striking for another *4* damage.

*Spoiler: Signy rolls*
Show

Signy evil eye: ranged touch (1d20+3)[18] damage (1d6+1)[4]


*=> DDW, Heltinne, Freyja*

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

Freyja shakes the spear free from the clinging shards of ice and leaps forward straddling the fires as she thrusts with the massive long spear at the nearest one. *"Come beasts, tremble in fear"* she calls out as she strikes

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




Stab the sprite (1d20+7)[*19*] damage (2d6+5)[*12*]

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne gasped as the creature cast a spell, the wind expelling from her lungs forcefully.  Staggering back, she kept her spear up to ward off any attacks, uncertain she could keep standing for much longer.   
_OOC - Sorry, but Heltinne has to retreat ... down to 1 HP!  Move action to stand near Freya, total defense (standard action)_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15 (19)  HP 1/9   Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +3
Weapon: MW longspear (+3, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+2, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark / (0/3) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +6; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +7; Spellcraft +4; KS Religion +4; KS Geography +5; KS History +4
Effect:  total defense (+4 AC, no attacks/AOOs, 1 round); bless (+1 att/save vs far; 5 rounds); Ice armor (+4 AC, 1hr); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Mørkedrømevandrer*

With a wild ululating cry, the Wanderer steps towards/charges the nearest enemy, Hægtesse arcing through the air in a vicious slash.

*Spoiler: Rollin' dem bones*
Show

(1d20+5)[*17*] to hit for (2d6+6)[*13*] damage

EDIT: Sweet, I think that hits!

----------


## Farmerbink

An arrow lances out from the dark to the south of the fire.  It streaks, glinting in the firelight, towards one of the offending imps!

*Spoiler: Elissa, slotting right in!*
Show

*Elissa* 
F N Half Elf Feral Hunter, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 16/16, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Elven Curved blade (MW)*  +5 (1d10+1, 18-20, x2)
*Elven Branched Spear*  +4 (1d8+1, x3) (+2 attack to AoOs, Brace, Reach)
*Composite Longbow (+1 str)*  +4 (1d8+1, x3)
*Leather Lamellar (MW)*, *  Klar (leather)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 7
*Condition* Dirty Fighter: +1 damage when flanking 
1st level spells: 3/3

No precise shot, nor any plans to get it.  Guess we're shooting at U/25!

(1d20+4)[*19*] longbow attack
(1d8+1)[*4*] damage
(1d20+4)[*5*] CC (if needed, 24+ x3)
(2d8+2)[*13*] crit bonus

----------


## Ghostfoot

Dark Dreams Wanderer steps past Bjorn, a Nuk battle-cry on his lips. Even as the sprite scratches and claws at him for *3* damage he brings the ancient bronze weapon down in a vicious slash striking for *13* damage. The sprite shatters, falling apart in icy shards.

Nearby Freyja stabs out covering the injured Heltinne as she pulls back. Freyja's spear strikes true for *9* damage even as an arrow comes flying out of the darkness ricocheting off the creatures icy flank. It screeches and hisses in anger at the surprise attack, and as it does Freyja sees an opportunity and stabs again for *7* damage killing it.

Three of the sprites take wing screeching and cursing as they divert their attention away from the cattle towards your group. As they flap towards you missiles of foul magic zap from two of them, hitting Freyja for *3* damage and Bjorn for *5* damage.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

sprite AoO vs DDW
claw (1d20+5)[17] damage (1d3+1)[3]

Elissa hits but after DR5, damage = 0  :Small Mad: 

Freyja AoO (1d20+7)[26] damage (2d6+5)[12]

magic missile vs Freyja damage (1d4+1)[3]
magic missile vs Bjorn damage (1d4+1)[5]

@Farmerbink, you can start Elissa wherever you like within reason, either on map or off (you've got range & vision). Just let me know and I'll add her in.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Any sprite with +10ft or more of elevation is out of normal melee range unless you have reach or are large.


*=> Party*

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Mørkedrømevandrer*

Seeing the foul creature shatter at his strike, the fierce Nuk lets out a whoop of victory and darts forward again with his bronze blade held low, sweeping upwards in a savage arc to crash through another ice monstrosity.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Dropped to 0HP and staggered.

Also, there was something next to me?  I could have sworn everything was down near me, according to the map.  Oh well, rush of battle and all! Rolled in the OoC, hopefully 12 damage kills one!  We need to cut these ranks hard.

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa grunts in the darkness, still not easily seen from within the ruddy ring of firelight.  "Wha?  Thought I hit 'em..."  Another arrow follows the first, 

*Spoiler: Elissa actions*
Show

*Elissa* 
F N Half Elf Feral Hunter, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 16/16, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Elven Curved blade (MW)*  +5 (1d10+1, 18-20, x2)
*Elven Branched Spear*  +4 (1d8+1, x3) (+2 attack to AoOs, Brace, Reach)
*Composite Longbow (+1 str)*  +4 (1d8+1, x3)
*Leather Lamellar (MW)*, *  Klar (leather)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 7
*Condition* Dirty Fighter: +1 damage when flanking 
1st level spells: 3/3

Let's say a move action puts Elissa at 16/AB.
Shooting Y/21:

(1d20+4)[*19*] longbow attack
(1d8+1)[*7*] damage
(1d20+4)[*9*] crit confirmation (if needed, 24+ x3)
(2d8+2)[*7*] crit bonus

----------


## farothel

As he felt the cold leave his armour, Bjorn let out a warcry and moved towards the closest unengaged imp he could reach, taking another swing with his axe.

*Spoiler: OOC actions and rolls*
Show


I move to Y24 (I assume the high flying imps can't reach me if I can't reach them) and attack Z25 (if Mork hadn't attacked that one, otherwise I'll take X26 (and move to X25)
attack: (1d20+6)[*13*]
damage: (1d8+3)[*7*]

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinnes breath came in pained gasps as she fell back.  She chided herself for her lack of skill and endurance.  Her spells were gone, her resources low, and her weapons seemed ineffective.  She knew her time on the mortal coil could be ending, a fate worse than the fires of Hel ...

Heltinne stopped her train of thought, thinking again on the fires of hell.  Glancing down at the campfire, something occurred to her.  Holding the tip of her spear in the flames, Heltinne grinned.  What better way to stop ice fry than with hot steel!
_OOC - heating up my spear tip, in hopes that it will help pierce the resistance of n these creatures.  If she can heat her weapon as a move action, Heltinne will try to step and hit one of the buggers.  Otherwise shell wait for her next turn._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15 (19)  HP 1/9   Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +3
Weapon: MW longspear (+3, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+2, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark / (0/3) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +6; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +7; Spellcraft +4; KS Religion +4; KS Geography +5; KS History +4
Effect:  bless (+1 att/save vs far; 4 rounds); Ice armor (+4 AC, 1hr); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Ghostfoot

Mørkedrømevandrer darts forward, ancient sword arcing down he swings at an ice sprite as it tries to breathe frigid air upon the helpless cattle. Blade arcing he strikes it for *12* damage and it squawks and hisses vile curses sputtering from its fangs barely discernible as language. Bjorn also advances forward to clear the vermin from the herd, his blow unfortunately turned.

An arrow flies out from the shadows, an unknown saviour partially discernible as a female half-Nuk bow in hand and arrows peppering the flying foes. One of the imps is struck a glancing blow for *2* damage.

Heltinne focuses on her weapon at hand, spending precious moments heating the spear in the campfire in the hopes of it being proof against the ice demons. Signy snaps at the creeping captive to "Stay put, coward!" even as she shares a glance with Heltinne struggling to stay conscious. A burst of eldritch power flashes out to strike a foe for *4* damage.  

*Spoiler: info*
Show




> OOC - heating up my spear tip, in hopes that it will help pierce the resistance of n these creatures.  If she can heat her weapon as a move action, Heltinne will try to step and hit one of the buggers.  Otherwise shell wait for her next turn.


It's not going to be great, but I'll let you convert 1 normal damage to fire damage on a successful hit. Effect lasts  (1d3)[*3*] rounds before needing recharge.

Signy evil eye: ranged touch (1d20+3)[20] damage (1d6+1)[4]


*
=> Freyja*

----------


## Starbin

_OOC - I figure DrK is still busy, so ..._

*For Freyja*

Freyja steps forward, fully ready to slay all these fey.  Stepping to engage the next closest ice sprite, she roars *"You, too will fall!  You will ALL FALL!"*
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Stabby-stabby.  *Attack* - (1d20+7)[*9*] *Damage* - (2d6+5)[*16*]



EDIT: That's why I usually don't roll for anyone else ... I'm cursed.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Freyja stabs out, the mad sprite cackling as it darts about evading the spear. It darts in scratching at Freyja for *2* damage.

One of the sprites turns to the newcomer and a spark of energy zaps out from it, striking Elissa for *4* damage. Another of the flock flaps erratically toward her, a blast of frigid cold from its fangs chilling her for *~2* damage. Yet another flaps over to where your captive is skulking, scratching and clawing at the man as he shrieks and tries to fend it off. Meanwhile an insane creature tears and scratches at Bjorn hitting for *4* & *2* damage while a second is on Mørkedrømevandrer for *4* & *4* damage.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

MM vs Elissa (1d4+1)[4]

Freyja AoO (1d20+7)[11] Damage - (2d6+5)[14]
Heltinne AoO (1d20+4)[13], Damage - (1d8+3)[8]
mephit vs Freyja
claw (1d20+5)[20] damage (1d3+1)[2]

mephit vs Bjorn
claw (1d20+5)[20] damage (1d3+1)[2]
claw (1d20+5)[24] damage (1d3+1)[4]

mephit vs DDW
claw (1d20+5)[25] damage (1d3+1)[4]
crit? (1d20+5)[14] damage (1d3+1)[3]
claw (1d20+5)[21] damage (1d3+1)[4]

hmmm, I think that might be both Bjorn & DDW down?  :Small Eek: 

mephit vs Elissa
breathe (1d4)[2] cold damage + sickened, Ref DC13 for half + negate sickened

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Any mephit with +10ft or more of elevation is out of normal melee range unless you have reach or are large.


*=> Party*

----------


## farothel

Bjorn felt the claws raking him and he knew he was not in good shape.  But it was too late to run now and he had to protect the others, even at the expense of his own life.  You could live nicely as huscarl, but there were duties associated with the position and he took his duties seriously.  So he tried to take down the critter that stood in front of him.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls and actions*
Show


I'm at 1HP, so I can still do something this round, but that will be about it I think.
hit critter in front of me: (1d20+6)[*20*] for (1d8+3)[*8*] damage

----------


## Farmerbink

Still rebuffed by her arrows inexplicable inefficacy, Elissa casts her bow aside.  She glances around just long enough to note the mounting numbers.  "Get back to the fire!" she calls, hoping the humans are able to regroup.  With a cry, she charges the nearest Mephit, hoping to put it down before she gets flanked.

*Spoiler: Elissa actions*
Show

*Elissa* 
F N Half Elf Feral Hunter, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 11/16, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Elven Curved blade (MW)*  +5 (1d10+1, 18-20, x2)
*Elven Branched Spear*  +4 (1d8+1, x3) (+2 attack to AoOs, Brace, Reach)
*Composite Longbow (+1 str)*  +4 (1d8+1, x3)
*Leather Lamellar (MW)*, *  Klar (leather)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12 *14*, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 7
*Condition* Dirty Fighter: +1 damage when flanking 
Animal Focus: Bull, +2 str
1st level spells: 3/3

drop bow
charge to X/16, attacking the mephit at W/16.
I have been neglecting my animal focus, like a fool. 

(1d20+7)[*18*] curve blade attack
(1d10+3)[*12*] damage

(1d20+7)[*11*] crit confirmation (if needed, 25+ x2)
(1d10+3)[*6*] crit bonus damage

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bjorn swings his axe at the thing raking at him, a solid hit cracking into the icy little beast for *3* damage. Signy blasts the one that is assaulting your captive for *3* damage it's icy hide cracking. Elissa drops her bow and charges in, slashing at the creature. She hacks at it for *7* damage catching it from the rear and it cracks apart shattering into myriad icy chunks.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Signy evil eye: ranged touch (1d20+3)[18] damage (1d6+1)[3]


*=> Heltinne & Freyja*

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

The numerous cuts and tiny freezing burns takes its toll on the giantess. She drops to a knee, her breath heaving, blood frozen all over her body and her limbs turning a pale blue from the chill. She looks at the nearest sprite, *"Wodin take me...."* she murmurs through a clenched jaw thrusting a spear forward before toppling to the ground embracing the darkness!

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



All the minor injuries reduced me to 0

One last stab Stab the sprite (1d20+7)[*20*] damage (2d6+5)[*11*]
 -- Pass out at -1!!  Stailisation (1d20+2)[*12*] vs DC 11

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinnes swore as two of her companions fell. How could they defeat a for that turned away their very weapons?  If Freya still stood, they might have been able to retreat ... but now, who would carry the huge warrior?  Suddenly, the newcomer joined the fray.  Clearly, the time for running was gone.  Now all they could do was die with honor ... and on their feet.  With her heated spear, Heltinne attacked again.
_OOC - a frustrating fight with a lot of goes who are hard to hurt ... compounded by bad luck.  Add in not being at full Spellcasting strength and it all adds up to what may be the first TOK Ive experienced in a really long time.
Attack - (1d20+4)[5], Dam - (1d8+3)[4] 

EDIT: Im done.  I cant even with this character ... how many critical fails can one person have?_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15 (19)  HP 1/9   Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +3
Weapon: MW longspear (+3, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+2, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark / (0/3) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +6; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +7; Spellcraft +4; KS Religion +4; KS Geography +5; KS History +4
Effect:  bless (+1 att/save vs far; 3 rounds); Ice armor (+4 AC, 1hr); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Ghostfoot

Freyja stumbles to her knees, her spear slipping from her grip...as she tumbles one last swing of her axe smashes into her assailant a final mighty blow for *6* damage. Heltinne steps up standing over the fallen giantess spear warding the body keeping the flapping creature at bay.

Some of the incessant icy assailants find their courage waning with so many of their flock fallen or fled...as Heltinne brandishes her spear the  creature flaps away into the dark sky it's strange voice screeching "He comes! He comes for us all! The Lord of Ice and Cold comes for you!". Two more creatures join it, flittering hastily off into the night.

Three more remain. One concentrates as it hovers, before cursing and shaking its fists in rage as its attempt at magic fails. Another swoops down at Elissa like a coward, claws raking her across the back for *4* damage. The final one continues to claw madly at Bjorn, the faltering Northlander barely able to keep in at bay. Signy, bloodied and barely standing, utters the words of her cunning woman magic and the sprite assaulting Bjorn crashes to the ground, unconscious. "Stand strong warriors! These vile Hel spawn know they cannot take us all!"

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

vs Bjorn
claw (1d20+5)[8] damage (1d3+1)[3]
claw (1d20+5)[11] damage (1d3+1)[2]

vs Elissa
claw (1d20+5)[18] damage (1d3+1)[4]

Signy
cast sleep
Will vs DC15 (1d20+3)[14]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Heltinne, Bjorn, Elissa*
only 2 mephits left...please don't roll any more 1's, we've had enough for the whole campaign here

----------


## farothel

Bjorn gave another battlecry and moved in towards the closest of the little critters.  He wasn't feeling well, but he had to move on to protect those people who were under the Jarl's protection.  He pushed his shield up to defend himself as he swung his axe towards the sprite.

*Spoiler: OOC actions and rolls*
Show


5ft step to X25 and then take a swing at X26

attack: (1d20+6)[*10*]
damage: (1d8+3)[*7*]

EDIT: it's not a 1, but I don't think it will be any better.  :Small Frown:

----------


## Farmerbink

"Gah!" A cry of pain joins the rest of her unlikely companion's shouts as Elissa takes a claw across the shoulders.  She turns with a snarl more feral than human, and brings her curved blade around with sudden ferocity.  She takes a step back towards the flame, warily eyeing the tiny faerie.

*Spoiler: Elissa actions*
Show

*Elissa* 
F N Half Elf Feral Hunter, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 7/16, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Elven Curved blade (MW)*  +5 (1d10+1, 18-20, x2)
*Elven Branched Spear*  +4 (1d8+1, x3) (+2 attack to AoOs, Brace, Reach)
*Composite Longbow (+1 str)*  +4 (1d8+1, x3)
*Leather Lamellar (MW)*, *  Klar (leather)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12 *14*, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 7
*Condition* Dirty Fighter: +1 damage when flanking 
Animal Focus: Bull, +2 str
1st level spells: 3/3


attack the mephit at Y/17.
5-foot step to W/17.

(1d20+5)[*9*] curve blade attack
(1d10+3)[*5*] damage

(1d20+5)[*20*] crit confirmation (if needed, 23+ x2)
(1d10+3)[*5*] crit bonus damage

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

With many of the mephits departing, albeit with a foreboding threat, Heltinne turned her gaze to the remaining two foes.  Before she attacked, however, she saw two of her companions bleeding out while several others fought.  Muttering under her breath, she dropped down to one knee to help the mighty Freya, then would move swiftly over to Dark Dreams Wanderer.
_OOC - Let's see if I can screw this up ... Heal vs DC15 - (1d20+7)[10] ... then move to DDW (avoiding AOs if possible)

Why would I roll an 8 or higher now?  Good thing I'm the resident healer ..._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15 (19)  HP 1/9   Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +3
Weapon: MW longspear (+3, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+2, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark / (0/3) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +6; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +7; Spellcraft +4; KS Religion +4; KS Geography +5; KS History +4
Effect:  bless (+1 att/save vs far; 2 rounds); Ice armor (+4 AC, 1hr); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Ghostfoot

The battle continues, a last desperate struggle to fight off the remaining sprites that have not retreated into the night...Elissa and Bjorn struggle to land blows while Heltinne and Signy quickly check on the fallen, confirming that they still breathe.

The two remaining seem oblivious to the situation and that their flock has flown. They continue to flap about one scratching at Elissa for *2* damage while the other finally wears down Bjorn and sees an opening, tearing at him for *7* damage.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

mephit vs Elissa
claw (1d20+5)[7] damage (1d3+1)[3]
claw (1d20+5)[23] damage (1d3+1)[2]

mephit vs Bjorn  :Small Eek: 
claw (1d20+5)[15] damage (1d3+1)[4]
claw (1d20+5)[25] damage (1d3+1)[3]
Crit? (1d20+5)[19] damage (1d3+1)[4]
looks like Bjorn is finally down

this one really is going down to the wire

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Heltinne & Elissa*

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa continues her measured withdrawal, eyes narrowed as she takes a deep scratch across one cheek.  "Cover me and I can rouse the giant!" she calls, eying one one other humanoid still functional.  "Captive, get to the fire!  Use a stone to cut yourself loose!"

*Spoiler: Elissa actions*
Show

*Elissa* 
F N Half Elf Feral Hunter, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 5/16, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Elven Curved blade (MW)*  +5 (1d10+1, 18-20, x2)
*Elven Branched Spear*  +4 (1d8+1, x3) (+2 attack to AoOs, Brace, Reach)
*Composite Longbow (+1 str)*  +4 (1d8+1, x3)
*Leather Lamellar (MW)*, *  Klar (leather)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12 *14*, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 7
*Condition* Dirty Fighter: +1 damage when flanking 
Animal Focus: Bull, +2 str
1st level spells: 3/3


attack the same mephit. edit: ooh, a hit!  A _good_ one!

5-foot step to V/18. - if that hit drops the mephit, instead move adjacent to Freyja.

(1d20+5)[*23*] curve blade attack
(1d10+3)[*12*] damage

(1d20+5)[*8*] crit confirmation (if needed, 23+ x2) (ever the optimist.)
(1d10+3)[*5*] crit bonus damage

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Her companions seemed safe from bleeding out, so Heltinne turned back to the fray.  She tried to attack from a position of superiority, lashing out with her rapidly cooling spear too.
_OOC - Try to flank and attack the one that looks the most hurt.
Attack - (1d20+4)[7] (add +2 if flanking; Damage - (1d8+3)[6]_

Edit -  :Small Eek: *Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15 (19)  HP 1/9   Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +3
Weapon: MW longspear (+3, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+2, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark / (0/3) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +6; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +7; Spellcraft +4; KS Religion +4; KS Geography +5; KS History +4
Effect:  bless (+1 att/save vs far; 1 rounds); Ice armor (+4 AC, 1hr); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Ghostfoot

The half-Nûk woman Elissa swings her blade in apparent desparation, a cunning ploy as the mephit is lured forward reaching out to rake her with its talons when she strikes again for *7* damage. The thing is taken by surprise and crumples shattering into icy chunks in the frosted mud.

The sole remaining demon shrieks and hisses at Heltinne but the two are at an impasse. Sensing that the fight has finally turned the thing flaps its wings and rises, darting away into the night shrieking inanely "He comes! Soon, he comes!"

You're left to catch your breath and count your survivors. The only sounds now in the cold moors are the whimpering of your captive, Cnut, and the gradually subsiding lowing of the cattle as they start to settle down. Signy grimaces, pale with her injuries and spits blood towards the craven captive. "Get up fool. Make yourself useful lest we leave you out here. Keep that fire going or they'll be back." 

As she limps across to tend to the fallen she spares a glance for Elissa "Your timing is very welcome stranger, it is well that the Norns wove our wyrds together. If your path hadn't crossed ours out here I fear the Moors would have claimed all our bones in a muddy grave."

----------


## farothel

Bjorn came around to Signy's face as she was slapping bandages on him.
"Thanks," he said, as he tried to get back up and collected all his stuff.
"Anybody know what the hell does were," he asked.

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa nods to Signy, grimacing as she gingerly surveys her own injuries.  "Hel comes for all, eventually," she mutters.  As she speaks, the ripping muscles of her shoulders visibly subside.  In the aftermath, she remains notably muscle-bound, but nonetheless, the difference is stark.  A heartbeat later, her eyes seem to widen a bit more than they should be able to, and the skin around her ears stretches and darkens.  She peers into the darkness, her ears focused like a dogs.  

"Whatever they are, they flee.  Their fallen leave no bones."  She pokes through the scattered chunks arrayed chaotically around the fringes of the firelight.  "Nothing of this world," she concludes.

She returns her gaze to the darkness, wrapping her arms around her body as if to ward off the chill.  She breathes deeply a few times, and the bloody claw marks running down her spine seem to suddenly age several weeks.  

Finally, she turns back to the fire.  "The Gods have seen fit to grant me some...  power over injuries."  She approaches Bjorn and the full-blooded Nuk, arms open to convey peaceful intentions.  "May I?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So she's going to cast CLW on herself, first: (1d8+2)[*7*] Edit: now 12/16.
She's got up to two more uses, preferring the most injured:
(1d8+2)[*3*] HP gained to Bjorn Edit: oi.
(1d8+2)[*3*] HP gained to DDW Edit: _really?!_

----------


## farothel

Bjorn nodded his assent and felt the magic flow through him.  He still had injuries, but at least he would be able to finish his mission.  Rest would do the rest.
"Thank you," he said to Elissa, "My name is Bjorn Ulgardson, Huscarl in the service of Jarl Olaf Henrikson of Halfstead.  And to whom have I the honour of speaking?"

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

With a sight, and silent prayer of thanks to Freyja and Skathi, Heltinne joined the others.  She offered a handshake to the newcomer, introducing herself. *Greetings, warrior. I am Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Spirit-talker, and you have my thanks and life debt as well.  What brings you out here?* 

As the group recovers, she ensured the camp was brought back from the chaotic mess it was, checking on the cattle and their prisoner.  Of course, they still had a mission to accomplish ...
_OOC - Clean up and all that.  Oh, and Heltinne still needs to sleep to get her spells back.  She was running low already when this fight started._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15 (19)  HP 7/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+3, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (1/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  bless (+1 att/save vs far; 1 rounds); Ice armor (+4 AC, 1hr); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Farmerbink

In the relative peace of post combat, it's easier to get an impression of the newcomer.  Perhaps it's for the best that the introduction was made in a life-or-death situation, as the calmer truth of the matter is not appealing.  Clad thickly in leathers and furs, the flickering fire and pervasive shadow of night leave the newcomer looking more like a misshapen animal than a woman.  As she returns to her dropped bow and sheathes it, her steps demonstrate a feral grace.  

She eyes Bjorn unreadably; though she wasn't going to ignore his suffering, she seems to be debating how much to share with him.  She starts suddenly as Heltinne addresses her as well, dividing her suspicious gaze two ways at her approach.  She backs away from the offered hand, openly appraising the other woman with a severe expression.  After a few tense moments, she eschews the traditional greeting, instead nodding shallowly from several feet away.  

"I am called Elissa, by those who speak the human tongue," she offers, with some apparent effort.  The absence of a Jarl's claim is conspicuous in her moniker.  After another few moments of silent deliberation she adds, "I hunt a plague upon the local livestock- Olaf the Unclean, he is called.  I intend to cure him."  Her intense tone and lilting delivery leave no doubt that "cure" is used figuratively.

----------


## farothel

"Then I can inform you that your search is at an end," Bjorn said, "we were searching for him too and found him.  That man there..."
He pointed at the bound bandit.
"... is the only one left of his gang.  The rest, including Olaf, are dead and these cattle we were defending were their last prize.  We're bringing them back to their rightful owners when we were attacked by those ice demons.  I would like to thank you for helping us and invite you to share our fire and our food."

He turned to the rest of the group.
"Any of us have any skill at animal health," he asked, "those cows were also attacked by the ice demons and might need some mending as well."

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa turns back to Bjorn, and offers the wounded warrior an uncomfortably direct gaze.  She seems to appraise him anew in light of his proclamation, and frowns appreciatively.  "You seem earnest."  

Nodding to herself, she seems to once more withdraw to internal deliberation.  "Than I will join with you, for a time.  It seems the fates have brought me to you, though time will have to tell if it was Tyr or Loki's hand in it.  I... have some familiarity with most animals,"  she offers, though she leaves as much unsaid as otherwise.

That issue apparently settled (to her), she continues an obviously habit-deep ritual of renewal.  She takes several moments to begin hunting for her fired arrows, recovering all of them, and sorting them by usability and repair.  If uninterrupted, she then begins to clean her blade with an oiled cloth, and only once she's sure of the condition of her arms, she begins to approach the cattle.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If the cattle need to be calmed before she can approach, Elissa will attempt it with wild empathy: (1d20-1)[*3*]

If not, or the roll above suffices, she will do her best to ascertain their needs and tend to it with handle animal: (1d20+3)[*21*]

If for some reason survival is more apt (finding wanderers or protecting against wild predators, for example): (1d20+8)[*23*] (+1 more for tracking)

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Dropping her hand, Heltinne nods back, and watching the woman for a bit.  When it turns out that 1) they were both hunting the same person, and 2) she would join them, the silver-haired oracle smiled.  *We would be happy to have your blade with us.  Perhaps the Jarl will ask you to join his people as well.  But first, we rest ...* 
_OOC - still need to rest, right?_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15 (19)  HP 7/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+3, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (1/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  bless (+1 att/save vs far; 1 rounds); Ice armor (+4 AC, 1hr); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity
[

----------


## farothel

"Indeed, rest would be a good idea," Bjorn said, while he went to his bag and started digging, finding and drinking a potion.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


I have a potion of cure light on my sheet, so I'll be using that now: (1d8+1)[*6*]
EDIT: just doubled my HP.
If there are still cure spells, now might be a good moment.

----------


## PeacefulOak

*Mørkedrømevandrer*

The strange surge of vitality lifts the Nuk's head and brings light and fire to his eyes.  Knuckles tighten on the leather-wrapped hilt of his ancient bronze Andovian blade, and he rises to his feet, turning to watch the last of the strange ice-beasts leave.  Immediately after, he turns to the cattle and without speaking begins to attend to them.  Their distress is not so different from that of the elk of his people, and his mind wanders back to those times when he roamed the ice-flecked fields of the North with his people.

The newcomer receives a nod acknowledging their presence and care towards the cattle.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

(1d20)[*1*] Wild Empathy
(1d20+2)[*7*] Handle Animal

((this is not my strong suit!))

----------


## Ghostfoot

Introductions are made now that the grueling battle is over and you find yourselves companions, for a time at least, wyrds woven together out here on the cursed Moors. Elissa & Mørkedrømevandrer check on the cattle finding them in a sorry state. While all have survived they have certainly taken some cruel punishment from the wicked sprites with many scratches upon them. Some take a bit of coaxing up from the mud where they had collapsed as the cold overcame them.

Signy meanwhile limps over and tends to the fallen giantess, doing what she can to bandage Freyja's many wounds and, with much help, making sure that Freyja's comatose form is carried to lay gently near the campfire. 

*Spoiler: info*
Show

Cattle are all at ~50% hp mainly from cold damage, a bit of claw damage too.

Signy
Heal (Treat Deadly Wounds) DC20 on Freyja (1d20+5)[16]: Fail

Freyja will probably be back on positive hit points after a rest and a level up, I guess.

Everyone gains 2hp from the night's sleep.


Exhausted & battered you settle in for an anxious rest and a long night. In the darkness beyond the light of your campfire your imagination runs wild, senses threatening to play tricks in your vulnerable state. A light scattering of snow starts to fall. Not enough to cause concern, but yet another challenge to endure. Thankfully the heat of your campfire is enough to keep the snow settling in the area around you.

More unsettling is the sight as you awaken and dawn's light starts to cut through the grey fog that blankets the Moors.  A lone, long dead tree juts from the bog not too far away. As the grey light filters through you see that small forms have settled on it overnight without your knowing. A flock of ravens, very clearly dead and rotting, perch on the bare branches of the tree with black tufted feathers jutting. Their dead eyes stare at you. An ill omen indeed. Signy spits and makes a warding sign as you all take note of the undead birds, thankful that they at least are making no move to attack. "Let's not tempt the Norns any further. We should make haste out of this cursed place"

----------


## farothel

"I totally concur," Bjorn said.  He looked a bit better after yesterday's ordeal.
"I think we're limited to the speed of the cows though," he added.

----------


## Farmerbink

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sorry for being an idiot.  I think I thought DDW was the dropped ally and Freyja was the hunter.  Not sure why I had that so backwards, but I clearly "targeted" my cures in error.  If it's not worth readjusting, that's fine, I just wanted to mention it.  

@farothel: make sure you counted the pitiful CLW on Bjorn ::thumbsup::

@Ghostfoot: my understanding is that driving cattle would be a take-10-able task, and would be a DC certainly no higher than 10, barring substantial penalties.  Let me know if I need to roll.


Elissa rises early, and watches the unsettling murder for several minutes before deciding to put it from her mind.  She says nothing, but after assessing the group, decides she's best suited for the task and begins rousing the cattle to lead them in the direction they were headed the night before.  Periodically, she growls or yips quietly, and it becomes apparent that her methods are more like a sheepdog than a shepherd.  Still, the task gets accomplished suitably.  Her eyes continually survey the moors, and she keeps her bow in hand.

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Upon rising the next morning, Heltinne gives thanks to the gods for another day, which brings another chance to earn glory.  Seeing the injuries mount up, Heltinne focuses on her companions, trying to heal some of their wounds before the journey continues.  Be still and let me help."

Once they departed with the herd, the oracle watched the birds closely, eyes narrowing.  Reaching down to grab some dirt, she rubbed it in her hands, threw it up in the air and blew the dust, all the while peering intently at the pattern.  
_OOC - Well, this sucks.  I would have considered a life oracle if I realized how healing strapped we'd be.  Guess I'll use up some of my spells to get folks back up.  First take ten on Heal (18) to stabilize Freyja (should be able to try again w/a new level).  Second, here are some heals.  Let's use them to get Freyja up again, then we can parse them out to the most wounded afterwards.  Going to leave one 1st level spell for any encounters (I can always heal later in the day).  Remember everyone is up 2hps from the night before.
CLW1 - (1d8+2)[7]
CLW2 - (1d8+2)[7]
CLW3 - (1d8+2)[7]
**Can't remember if I have Fey Foundling ... if so, add +2 to the rolls.
When we see the crows, unnamed skill check to determine what this might mean (1d20)[10]  Religion?  Arcana?  Local?  History?_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15 (19)  HP 9/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+3, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (1/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

The sounds of the wings beating carrying aloft fade, the shine of the valkyrie's blade and armour flicker to turn into crackling flames and golden hair soon looks more like tangled beard... So close, she had valhalla within reach and now she felt pain course through her body, her back freezing, her side baking by the fire. Drawing a painful breath she winced, clutching bruised ribs and chill burns before sitting up.

*"My thanks Heltinne THrainsdottir. I am recovered enough to rise."* SHe coughs up blood before raising her ponderous height leaning on the spear and looks about. *"Vile fey, spawn of the Jotnar. My thanks for your bravery and Wodan's blessing that guided your blades"* She limps along happily, chatting to the others to find out how they defeated the foe. Pausing to greet the newcomer with dignity. *"Greetings Elissa, I am Freyja, sword warrior maiden of Woden. Gods praise your bravery.""*

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa nods, acknowledging the compliment, but offering only uneasy silence in return as she readies herself to tend the cattle.

----------


## farothel

Bjorn keeps looking around, checking for ambushes, as they move on.  He's a good rider, but he's not all the good with cows (except in eating them) so he will keep on the look-out, shield and axe ready, leaving the cow herding to others.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Your wounds are tended and bandaged as best as possible under the circumstances. Everyone nurses nasty scrapes and bruised bodies after the grueling nighttime skirmish. Those of you with horses mount up and you get ready to go, driving the cattle with you and your captive stumbling along. Heltinne takes one last look at the sinister crows, recalling that Wotan the All-Father, wisest of the Æsir, has two pet ravens, Hugin and Munin that scour the world for secrets to bring back to their master. Freyja considers the same, but understands such dark mockeries of life are unlikely to be the result of Wotan's will, mad and unknowable as he might be. More likely Hel, Goddess of Death and Lady of Pestilence. It's impossible to truly understand the ways of the gods, and whether this is truly some evil sign from the daughter of Loptr or simply an ill coincidence is yet to be discovered.

You push on, making good progress through the cold moors. The fog doesn't ever really lift, and while sometimes it becomes sparser revealing larger sections of peaty bog, it often comes in to cling close. After several hours of travel west the day has been thankfully uneventful, although eerie nevertheless. 

Looking at the area immediately ahead, as you have to do in order to avoid periodically stumbling into a deep bog, is an area of ordinary-looking brackish brown mud maybe 10ft across. It's really not much different from any other shallow muddy puddle out here, but Elissa gets a tingling feeling, a definite sense that the boggy puddle is not resting quite _right_ somehow. The scrub and grasses, such that there are any, don't grow near the odd pool.

*Spoiler: some skill checks*
Show

Freyja religion (1d20+4)[15] re: undead ravens

Perception DC20
DDW (1d20+8)[19]
Freyja (1d20+4)[6]
Heltinne (1d20+7)[14]
Bjorn (1d20+2)[13]
Elissa (1d20+10)[23]
Signy (1d20)[14]

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa stops short of the pool, eying it warily.  Bow held ready, she passes around the small cluster of cattle to get a little closer, still focused ahead.  "Let's skirt this area," she declares.  "Back up a few yards, and we can give it safe distance."  She proceeds to guide the cattle thus, trying to keep them at least 60 feet or more from the unsettling pool.

----------


## farothel

"Seen anything special," Bjorn asked as he gave the area a closer look, but without coming closer.  He hadn't seen anything, but he wasn't as in touch with nature as others were and he would gladly yield to their expertise.

----------


## Farmerbink

"Yes." Elissa responds.  She gestures toward the water vaguely.  "Well, not exactly.  That pool up there- there's nothing growing near it.  Makes me think we aught keep clear, too."

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne peered at the bog ahead, listening to Elissas warning.  She thought back to the ravens and wondered if it was an omen about the day.  Choosing to ignore sound advice is like trying to catch an axe blade with your mouth ... one shouldnt expect it to turn out well.  Lets give it a wide berth and continue our journey.

Isnt that witchs moss there?  If so, we should bear right, yes? "
_OOC - Perception - (1d20+7)[19], and Geography - (1d20+5)[13] to aid someone else navigate_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15 (19)  HP 9/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+3, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (1/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## farothel

"No idea, but I think we should try to make haste," Bjorn said, "insofar it's possible with a bunch of cattle."

----------


## Ghostfoot

You skirt the treacherous-looking bog with no difficulty, thankful for Elissa's keen eye. No doubt some sort of Hel-cursed bog wretch or bottomless vortex straight to the Ginnungagap lies within, but you are all safer for not knowing.

You continue on, making good progress despite the shepherding of the many cattle. As the sun, barely discernible through the fog, begins to lower you note that the ground is starting to become firmer and the expanses of muddy ground draining into more distinct rivulets and streams. If the Norns favour you, maybe you're nearly at the end of these cursed moors!

Pausing to search the nearby area for somewhere to make camp for the evening, Dark Dreams Wanderer spies another strange creature of the moors. A tiny (18 inch) dull blue dragonlike lizard hops and flaps across the ground on long thin wings. In its fanged mouth, weighing it down and hampering it's flight, it carries prey from its hunt - a large limp hare. Where it hops across the stream it leaves patches of frosty sludge as the water freezes.

*Spoiler: Perception checks*
Show

DDW (1d20+8)[23]
Freyja (1d20+4)[11]
Heltinne (1d20+7)[15]
Bjorn (1d20+2)[14]
Elissa (1d20+10)[15]
Signy (1d20)[13]


*Spoiler: Knowledge check - Heltinne*
Show

Heltinne (1d20+4)[16]
Signy (1d20+6)[14]

Heltinne & Signy recognise this creature as a frost drakeling, tiny offshoots from dragons or drakes of basic intellect that live in burrows in cold regions and hunt small game. Like their larger counterparts they have a dangerous icy breath weapon that they are not afraid to use.

----------


## farothel

"Maybe we best move on a bit longer if possible," Bjorn suggested, "until we're out of that creature's territory.  Unless you think it won't come near us tonight?"

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

Freyja, still injured and leaning on her massive spear, warily watches the small blue lizard. *"I don't mind a small one like that, if it has bigger kin is what worries me." *  Looking at Bjorn she nods, *"Aye, if we press on, those thrice damned sprites of Thurim wanted the cattle and it may be that that wyrmling wants it that way as well."*

Hitching up her shield and clutching the spear more tightly she moves to flank the cattle putting herself between the cattle and the small lizard.

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne spied the small dragon, nodding to the others.  Frost drakeling and fully grown to boot.  Normally they hunt small creatures, like that coney it carries.  I think we should be safe.  However, I do not see its mate - if the female is with child, or newly birthed, both drake kings may be more territorial.  Best to move on n and let them be. "

Heltinne waves for the others to lead on, aimed away from where the dragon was flying. 
_OOC - agree you love on and find a spot nearer the edge of the little dragons territory._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15 (19)  HP 9/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+3, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (1/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa nods, knowing the voice of expertise when she hears it.  "On, then."  She frowns, looking up into the dimming sky.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Survival to forecast the weather for ~24 hours: (1d20+8)[*16*] (vs DC 15, unless other circumstantial things apply)


"I can see alright, if it'll stay clear enough for moonlight.  Still, best we find someplace safe to camp sooner rather than later."

----------


## farothel

"True," Bjorn said, "but let's keep moving for a bit, in order to get away from these drakes as well as the weird water.  No sense in staying close to either."
As they moved on, he kept looking out for a nice camping spot, preferably something very defensible.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception to look for a good campsite and also for anything that wants to attack them: (1d20+2)[*20*]
survival to look for a good campsite if that's the skill needed: (1d20+5)[*22*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

You observe the strange creature struggling along with its prey, careful to keep your distance lest you startle or antagonize it and wary of its strange nature. Freyja places her impressive frame between the drakeling and the slow-moving cattle to try and guard against any change in events. Thankfully the thing seems extraordinarily uninterested in the herd of large beasts and the docile creatures amble on following your lead. It flaps off down a nearby gully and you push on in the opposite direction.

The ground starts to firm and you feel you must have reached the fringe of the boggy wasteland. With the sun dipping low Bjorn is on the lookout for a defensible dry spot and finds a low hillock that will comfortably fit you all. Despite the nearness of the haunted moors your wariness given the previous evenings events, the night passes uneventfully.

Next morning you break camp and head off again, definitely now in a terrain of low gullies, tussocks and streams flowing toward the sea ahead of you. After only an hour or two or travel you spy a figure some yards ahead, a woman hunched over who hasn't yet noticed you. It seems clear from where you are that she is checking snares and as she raises a club and brings it down quickly you see she is gathering up a rabbit that was caught in her current trap.

*Spoiler: some info*
Show




> Survival to forecast the weather for ~24 hours: (1d20+8)[16] (vs DC 15, unless other circumstantial things apply)


For the next two days (today + tomorrow) you believe it will be fair spring weather, cool & calm.




> survival to look for a good campsite if that's the skill needed: (1d20+5)[22]


Yes, I think we'll go with Survival as the 'camping' skill. A roll like that will give you some bonuses, if needed.

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa grunts.  "Any of you know this area?  Or who _that_ might be?" she asks.  "We should be safe to move slowly for a few more hours, but I'd feel better making camp sooner than later.  Oh, and if anyone needs healing still, I should be able to call more."

----------


## DrK

*Freyja*

the giantess is happy striding along beside the horses on her own feet rather than trusting to the beasts. As she spies the woman working the snares she slows before bellowing a greeting, *"Good morn' where would be? What settlement do we be near?"* As she speaks she makes sure to keep her spear pointed down at the ground and appear as friendly as an 8ft giantess in armour can do

----------


## farothel

Bjorn was content to let others do the talking, but he did make sure the symbol of his Jarl on his shield was clearly visible.  He didn't want to arrive here and be arrested for stealing cattle.  The woman wouldn't, but he didn't want to scare her off either.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The woman looks up at the bellowed greeting, a little startled she regains her composure as she rises to her feet, standing strong as any Northlander would. Quickly eyeing you over, dead rabbit in one hand club in the other, she seems quite self-assured despite your large war-band and the massive Freyja.

"This is my land. Kára Jansdottir. Jarl Greymane protects these lands, his hall is yonder. Down by the coast of course. You could reach it by nightfall.

You don't look like bandits, mostly." Her gaze lingering on your captive and the cattle "You have come cross-country through the Moors? Bandit-hunters then. But a long way from your hearth-fire. You look in need of a bath and a good meal."

----------


## farothel

"The gods know that last part is true," Bjorn said with a grin, "We're from the Jarl of Halfstead and we were on a mission when we came across some bandits who had these cows.  The one who survived said they came from here, so we made a slight detour to get them back.  I guess if we can get there by tonight, we can get that bath then."

----------


## Farmerbink

At first, Elissa scowls, visibly misliking the culturally-normative claim of land.  She scowls, but makes no overtly impolite nor hostile remarks, for the moment.

Then she quickly perks up, not having expected nor even hoped for such news.  The Half-Nük nods slowly, as if unsure whether to trust this previously-unknown Kára.  She decides to rock no metaphorical boats, and keeps her thoughts to herself, letting Bjorn and the others set the tone.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The woman laughs at Bjorn's acknowledgment. "Well, with that at least I can aid you. I don't have much, but you're very welcome to share my campfire."

She leads you along a dirt track to where a small campsite sits idle. Before long Kára has a fire smoldering and a pot heating. As you settle and talk she cleans and skins one of her hares and throws it in the pot, more of a soup than stew but delicious smelling nonetheless.

"Aye, Greymane has been raising a great fleet. He has many men & women with him. They girded themselves with mail hauberk and steel helm, grabbed axe and shield and took to the sea in dragon-prowed longships to go a-viking into the warm waters of the Southlanders. He is but a few days departed and his brother Arne defends the Hall in his stead."

Warmed if not entirely replete, and with this new knowledge, you bid your farewells and continue on the final leg of your journey to Greymane's Hall. The coast is a welcome sight as you descend from the hills, white foam marking the crest of the waves on the Seagestre Gulf and the mountains of the Vastavikland Peninsula visible on the horizon. A good trail skirts the coast and you follow it observing wildlife such as sea otters scampering among the rocks on the shore. Signs of habitation begin to show - tended fields and small huts, cattle grazing. A group of men and women watch you warily as they prepare the carcass of a wild boar, evidently having recently returned from a successful hunt. A brief discussion finds them polite enough, directing you onward along the coast.

By mid afternoon you arrive at what must be Greymane's Hall - a large longhouse with thatched roof and outbuildings, many other buildings and farmhouses in the nearby area. Several fishing boats rest above the high tide line and a few are visible out on the sea, but no longships. People are busy about their tasks - men & women working and children helping or playing. The place is quietly busy...

----------


## farothel

Bjorn looked around for one of the guards.
"Greetings," he said when he had found one, "I'm Bjorn Ulgardson, huscarl of the Jarl of Halfstead and my friends here are also in his service.  While patrolling we found a group of bandits with these cattle.  The lone survivor confirmed that they came from here so we're here to bring them back.  Can we speak to the Jarl please?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa stays a few paces back from the edge of the woman's fire, visibly discomfited with her- or perhaps the prospect of meeting more of her clan.  She accepts the soup gratefully, and offers a few coins in return, being unused to the kindness of strangers.  If anything, she's left even more confused by the social norms that she never truly learned in childhood.

They carefully descend from the hinterlands, and she grows increasingly unsettled as the land shows more and more signs of civilized inhabitation.  With less and less need for active scouting, she finds herself traveling nearer and nearer to her new companions, for lack of a comfortable option.  As wilderness gives way to farmland and thatched outbuildings, she surreptitiously (or so she thinks) begins cowling herself with some of the excess furs she's worn loosely thus far, deliberately masking her features like a child's nightmare of too much attention.

All-but cowering behind Bjorn, Elissa is almost comically conspicuous in her efforts to remain otherwise.  There's simply no hiding her discomfort, nor her animalistic naivety in the light of so many people.

----------


## Ghostfoot

A weathered old huscarl looks you over, taking in the scene of the cattle and the captive cattle thief with a scowl. "Javik's murderer eh? Come". He ushers your group into the longhall as young lads and lasses scurry about no doubt spreading the news to all in the community.

In the hall a jarl sits talking with a small group of carls, his prowess evident from the many golden armbands he wears. They look up as your guard introduces you.

"Welcome friends. I am Arne Greymane. My brother Ulf is jarl here, but he is recently departed on a glory-quest to the settlements of the weaklings Southlanders. You have caught us a murderer and thief? A fine gift indeed. You are welcome here. Please, eat, drink."

The huscarls grab your captive, Cnut, and take him away as word is no doubt spreading the a Thing has been called. You sit and relax with Arne as people start to assemble in the hall and outside. He asks of your adventures and listens intently as you recount your hunt for Styr the Ugly and encounters with these cattle raiders and worse.

After an hour or so enough folk have gathered and the commencement of the Thing is announced. A skald recounts your tale for all to hear and you are called on to describe specific valorous deeds. In particular two bandaged and bleeding young men watch with interest and you are informed that these are the sons of the late Javik Gilson, injured defending their cattle even as their father lay murdered by the thieves.

Sentence is pronounced, swift and without protest. With the exception of course of the sole surviving coward Cnut who wails for his life even as a huscarl brings his blade down to carry out the sentence, head cleanly severed from the cowards shoulders.

Arne offers his advice as a bundle of hacksilver is brought forward. "A reward for bringing the cattle back and for putting those thieves down where they belong. Now about this Styr. Aye if he's not to be found in the Moors then try the forest between here and Silvermeade. If the Norns have favoured you in those gods-cursed moors then the forest will be nothing for men and women like you."

*Spoiler: Loot & stuff*
Show

100gp each

You may spend the night here.

Limited shopping - pretty much anything nonmagical up to 50gp in value may be purchased here. Ask if you're after anything odd.

If you wish to engage in any social activity or roleplay you may - let me know.

----------


## farothel

Bjorn thanked the jarl for his generosity and after a fine meal, where he sat with the huscarls and swapped stories, he went outside to see if he could get some supplies. Besides replenishing his rations so they could move on to the next part of their search for Styr and some good fishing hooks, he also searched for a cold iron sword in case they would encounter more of those demon things they had seen in the moors and a compass to make sure they stayed on track.  He also tried to get a feeling of the mood in this settlement.

*Spoiler: OOC action and shopping list*
Show


I'll try to get an idea of the mood here.

Shopping list
-cold iron short sword (20gp)
-compass (10gp)
-rations (6 days, 3 gp)
-fisshook and line (1sp)

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*


Freyja walked confidently into the village, spear in hand as she helped lead the bedraggled Cnut to what will be a well earned fate. As she enjoys the meal in the longhouse, she sits apart slightly from the others, well used to the looks of suspicion and superstitious kissing of iron rings as men and woman came near. It was always thus, her Jotun blood a curse in such places as people expected her to be savage and drink the blood of the children. 

She accepts the hacksilver and the songs of the skald with a graceful now before settling down with much food but little mead, it would not do good to be befuddled here and cause trouble in error. She watches the sentence carried out impassively, a just sentence for such a creature before asking the Jarl Arne. *"Jarl Arne, have you a guide amongst the men here who can help up find Styr in the woods. Surely you must have some hunters who know the goods here like I would know the deck of my longship?* 

Looking around the small town she'll head to shrine to the Old gods, leaving an offering of silver (~10gp worth) to Wodan to thank him for the strength of arms in the battle and for sending aid when they fought the creature of Hel. Aside from that with a full belly, a slightly heavier purse she awaits a guide to take them deep into the woods o the route to Silvermeade. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Smite Evil 1/day (+Cha hit, deflect, +Pal damage)_  1 / 1  remaining
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_

----------


## Farmerbink

In the wake of Freyja's vast form, Mørkedrømevandrer's imposing gaze, and Bjorn and Heltinne's no-nonsense approach, Elissa finds herself far from the source of ado and discomfort she's experienced in the past.  It's not enough to make the evening _comfortable,_ but between something of a pleasant distance from the spotlight and a heavy purse of coin, she has little trouble remaining at ease with these people.  

Glancing from the injured youth to the justice meted upon their abuser, Elissa forces herself to watch and nods grimly.  She frowns, considering their interest potentially dangerous, but the situation remains otherwise peaceful, and before long food and drink is passed about aplenty.  

Elissa' overriding suspicion keeps her from partaking much of the mead, but the stew and game are fine- clearly prepared by expert hands.  Thus sated, the evening wanes and questions of rest and the hunt's renewal surface.  The feral huntress glances to her unlikely companions more than a few times before inclining her head in obvious submission to Freyja- whether viewed as the leader or simply the most approachable to Eliisa.  "I would join you on this hunt as well, warrior maiden of Woden.  Would you have me?"

----------


## Ghostfoot

You enjoy yourselves in Greymane's Hall for the remainder of the afternoon and evening, taking time to re-equip yourselves and swapping tales over mead and stew. The mood is buoyant, the remaining freemen and householders excited about the expedition to the weakling southern lands that Arne's brother Jarl Ulf is leading. Ulf is a well-experienced and successful raider who's daring is second to none. The raiding party was quite large, some twenty-two longships, and while it will be some months until their return the kinfolk are jubilant and proud.

With Freyja's request for a guide a man steps forward, copper-coloured hair and shaggy beard covering a few scars on his neck. He introduces himself "Aye, I can take you through the forest. It's not so bad a trek now the spring thaw is through. Thalli Hallison is my name." He clasps your forearm as a deal is struck.

Rising refreshed and bathed the next morning with horses well fed, you gather yourselves and prepare to set off back to Silvermeade Hall through the forest, hoping to come across the brigands en route to mete some justice...

*Spoiler: costs*
Show

Each PC deduct 3gp/ hacksilver for the guide

We'll move onto the forest trek next...feel free to post any last actions/ updates as suits

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*


During the feast Freyja looks to Elissa with some surpirise as she asks to join the hunt. *Gods know you are welcome. You saved us form the fey. Beware though,"*  she whispers dropping her voice, *"Many of these men will seek to take advantage of you. As much for your outland ways as for being a woman. I shall do what I can to keep you safe, Wodan protects those with a strong right arm."* 

Before she can say more the Jarl introduces the guide and Freyja stands, towering above him and looks at him carefullly. She searches the skeins of fate seeking to look into the man's heart to see if he is a good man at heart or evil and welcomes him to the table. *"Come drink with us tell us oft he woods and your family..."* She'll spend some of the evening chatting to the man to appraise his worth before retiring for the night, spear close at hand and then up early to pray and make ready for a day hunting in the woods. 




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



_Detect Evil_ on Thalli
Sense motive on him as a general "is he a shady person" type appraisal (1d20+4)[*19*]


*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Smite Evil 1/day (+Cha hit, deflect, +Pal damage)_  1 / 1  remaining
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa nods, taking Freyja's words at face value, or at least seeming to.  "I will not be easy prey," she insists, before surprising herself as much as anyone else by joining her at the table.  

She sits quietly, listening to a dozen words for each one of hers, but seems to be genuinely enjoying the company by the evening's end.

----------


## farothel

Bjorn does speak to the guide to see what kind of person he is, but he spends most of the evening in the company of the huscarls swapping stories of things they have done.  He regales them with the story about the troll and the ice demons.

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne sat during the feast silent for most of it.  Her eyes had taken on a glow shortly after they had met the old woman and her silence was surely a sign of her connection to the gods.  The others had left her to her silence, speaking on behalf of the group as they brought the cattle thieves to justice.  It was not until part way through the meal as Freyja and Elissa spoke that Hetinne's eyes blinked and returned to normal.  She turned her gaze to the two women as a small smile played on her lips.  Nodding to the wild woman, she said, You look to be far from easy prey  as does Freyja.  We three shall ensure no man finds us easy prey, or mewling qwim.  Now, pass me the mead  my commune is done and I am thirsty."

When the meal was done and there was time to purchase items, she joined the group to ensure she had both a silvered weapon and one of feybane steel.  Then she used her last spell to provide whatever healing was still needed to aid her companions.   
_OOC - I'll put the list down later, but likely a cold iron Morningstar and a silvered dagger.  And maybe a couple of alchemist fire vials._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15 (19)  HP 9/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Morningstar (+3, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (1/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Ghostfoot

Freyja spends some time getting the measure of your guide Thalli during the evening. The man seems solid. A simple woodsman, in a culture that champions seacraft his task is to source choice lumber from the woods for use in shipbuilding weaponcraft and other carpentry.

The forest is relatively open. Few people venture deep here because of its horrid reputation, and thus few trees are felled these days. It is an old forest, with soaring towers of tree trunks spreading out above to form a tightly closed canopy, leaving the forest floor in deep shade. A low mist hangs about in dells and crannies, and seems to flow away as you approach.

*Spoiler: Knowledge - Heltinne & Elissa*
Show

The forest here is a remnant of the mighty forest that once covered most of the Hord Peninsula, as Heltinne and Elissa ae aware. In decades past, it was logged and thinned in all but its southerly most reaches where it is still thick and primordial and is known as the Forest of Woe. However, since the fey that have long inhabited the depths of the Forest of Woe have become more problematic in past years, the logging has ceased everywhere but on the outermost edges of the tree line. Even here on the peninsulas northern reaches, the forest is often looked at askance, as if it were the Forest of Woe itself.


The part of the forest near the hall is a relatively peaceful stretch of woodland, one regularly used by people from the area for hunting, wood gathering, and other such activities. However, to pass through this arm of the forest and loop around the southern edge of the Stonefist Hills in order to find safe passage toward Silvermeade Hall, you have to skirt the deeper and darker heart of the forest.

There is no straight path through the forest. You either have to go cross-country or try to navigate a maze of game trails and small paths. Striking out cross-country is difficult, and the forest floor is dense enough in places that horses would have a hard time getting through.  Following the trails is easier, though they do twist and turn, crossing each other with great frequency. Great owls perch in the branches of several trees as you pass, glorious birds with gray and white plumage silently watching. Perhaps due to some of the lingering faerie enchantment of the forest, the trails sometimes seem to change direction and location, confusing your senses. Thankfully Thalli proves competent and you find yourselves making good progress through the day.

After some hours beneath the bows of the forest, you come upon a shocking scene. A rugged and heavily muscled Northman is tied to the trunk of a gnarled oak tree, arms suspended above, a foot above the ground. From the way the ropes are tied, it is evident that he tied them himself. He is entirely unclothed, and his body is crisscrossed with scars both old and new. His face is a mask of dried blood on one side where it his flowed down his cheek and onto his chest, and it is evident that that eye has been plucked out. His other eye is closed, and his face is a contorted mask of pain.



*Spoiler: Knowledge - Freyja & Heltinne*
Show

You realise that this man is a Bearsarker and has hung himself from this tree in imitation of Wotans sacrifice in order to gain wisdom. He is deep in reverie and should not be disturbed as he seeks divinely inspired revelations.

While the gods do not normally interfere in the lives of mortals, save for the most heroic, there are those who have been touched by the gods and granted power through them. Some are not merely granted powers, but are transformed by the contact with the gods. One of these mortals so altered are the Bearsarkers, a cult dedicated to the worship of Wotan and the glory of the spear-din.

The Bearsarker Cult is a sacred order of men and women who have dedicated their lives Wotan. There are many reasons they choose to do so, but the most common is that they feel an intense desire to enter a savage fury and commit rampant acts of slaughter. This urge to rage is even greater during battle, and so in order to control this drive and have a place in society, the Bearsarker Cult of Wotan has formed. Through esoteric arts, ritual drunkenness, and great personal sacrifice, the Bearsarker not only tames their inner fire, but also learns to become a whirling spirit of death and destruction, when the time for such action is called for. Most do not live long, especially when one considers that their rituals are fairly violent and often result in severe injury and maiming. It is not unusual to find a Bearsarker who has plucked out one of their own eyes to gain wisdom, or who has spent time mediating while hung on a tree of woe.

Members of the cult undergo extensive training in order to learn to control their rage, as well as training in religion and the esoteric arts. Although inwardly highly meditative and thoughtful people, the outward appearance of the Bearsarkers gives others pause, considering the reputation of the cult for great savagery barely contained as well as incredible feats of stamina and strength. As per their religious dictates, Bearsarkers do not bathe except for rare ritual purification purposes, clad themselves only in a loincloth and bear robe, and never cut their hair or beards. This shaggy, unkempt and wild appearance is the means by which the cult is known, and seeing a Bearsarker on the other side of a battlefield has been known to turn the morale of even the most hardy of warriors. Also, despite, or because of, their sacred status, Bearsarkers are afforded a great deal of leeway in their actions and behavior.

Bearsarkers must maintain the unkempt appearance of their faith, worship Wotan above all other gods, remain honorable, forsake marriage, children and wealth, and live to serve the Northlander people as a whole.

----------


## farothel

"What the hell is going on here," Bjorn said as he dismounted, weapon ready and looking around for trouble.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d20+2)[*11*]

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*


Freyja eyed the tress with suspicion as she marched through the forests, an eye on the leaves and boughs above her lest any more evil sprites of ice lurk within the branches. She is happy with Thali, a simple man of honest measure and makes sure to say as much to the others in quiet moments as the opportunity presents itself. As the day wears on she finds herself tiring, the past few days and the night of the ritual sill lingering within her thoughts as she is troubled by the events that had transpired. 

The bearserker though, she looks at him with a mixture of dislike a pity. She was wedded to Wotan's service, a shieldmaiden to the all father, but these bearserkers embraced the savages of battle all too freely and committed atrocities that would make her feel the greatest of shame should she follow that path. At Bjorn's words she glances down at the man. *" bearserker. He imitates the all father on the Tree of Woe seeking the wisdom of the gods. the same wisdom that his eye that cannot see can see."* 

Looking around the clearing she motions to the far side, *"We should leave him undisturbed, he will be unpredictable and likely violent if disturbed by our passing." * 




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show





*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Smite Evil 1/day (+Cha hit, deflect, +Pal damage)_  1 / 1  remaining
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa troops along solemnly at the rear of the small procession.  As they venture deeper into the woods, she grows more at ease, familiar and comfortable in the uninhabited wilds of the Northlands.  She whispers as they travel, speaking thanks to the spirits of the wild and honoring the great feathered owls as they stand sentinel over their party- for the calm of the wilds can be only a good omen.  

At the sight of the hanged man, Elissa visibly starts.  Somehow, despite the bizarre appearance of intrusion, the man's presence seems consistent with the wills of the spirits and the gods alike.  She studies him carefully, perhaps appreciating the muscled form more than might be considered proper, before turning her attention to Freyja's explanation.  She nods slowly, beginning to develop more of an understanding of these strange "civilized" people's ways, but frowns at her suggestion to leave him be.  For several heartbeats, her eyes glint with a feral hunger, like a tigress in heat.  

After an uncomfortable pause, Elissa seems to master herself once more.  With a shake of her head, she refocuses on their guide and the task at hand.  Gripping her bow, perhaps a little too tightly, she growls under her breath as the party begins to move on.

----------


## farothel

"If you say so," Bjorn said to Freyja.  He wasn't sure, but he had heard about berserkers and the violent if disturbed part was certainly true.

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne nodded at Freyjas description.  Before they departed, she did offer an alternative perspective.  Agreed that we do not disturb his meditation, but let us wait a bit.  If he awakens, he may have wisdom that benefits us ... and better to make ourselves known to him now, least a misunderstanding arise if we meet later. "
_OOC - Might be worth making a friend ..._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15 (19)  HP 9/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (1/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Ghostfoot

You pause for only a moment, uncomfortable in the presence of the zealot. The party rides on, Heltinne the last to go as she observes him respectfully. After several moments there is no sign of awareness and she turns to ride after the others.

The Bearsarkers good eye springs open, staring,  and he suddenly speaks, The storm will come and Donars usurper must be laid low. Ice and cold threaten the world. The glowing stone must be returned for minds-worth.

With that utterance, he falls back into his reverie and is silent....

You press on, plenty of time to discuss the strange fanatical warrior as you do. Time passes as you ride through the misty shadows of the wood. Before too long your thoughts turn to finding a suitable place to camp for the night. 

*Spoiler: Thalli survival check*
Show

Thalli survival check (1d20+9)[*19*] to find a good campsite

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

As the man's eyes roll back and he speaks what is clearly a prophecy Freyja spits on stone to ward off the evil and makes the sign of Wodan. *"A strange omen, it does not bode well for us my friends."*  She glances at the others, *"Do any of you have thoughts on what he speaks of?"* she asks as she thinks of her own thoughts on the subject...

------

A few hours later as they lay out the camp she helps light the fire and ready some of the food, taking some small pleasure in the quiet domesticity of the task. Something that she suspects she will never know for herself as she is spear wed to Wodan, as well as being cursed with the blood of the giant-folk. *"I can take first watch if you would like?"* she offers after their evening meal.  




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Lore (giants) (1d20+4)[*24*]
Know (religion) (1d20+4)[*24*]


*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Smite Evil 1/day (+Cha hit, deflect, +Pal damage)_  1 / 1  remaining
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_

----------


## farothel

"No idea," Bjorn said, "we can ask around when we get back, if needed."

At the camping spot, he agreed and of course offered to take a watch himself.

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne frowned as the man spoke, lost in thought for a moment.  When Freyja asked about what the words meant, the Oracle shook her head.  I am not sure what it means exactly.  Donar is an one of the Thunder Gods older names.   If he is betrayed, one would expect a storm of ice and wind.  His usurper ... perhaps the Trickster?  If so, it seems an artifact might be involved.  

This is a riddle we should bring to an old mother. "
_OOC - I apologize for my absence, but life has been less than normal and I struggling to find routine.  I will endeavor to be better! 

Heltinne will take the last watch to greet the dawn.  PS - are we healed up?_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15 (19)  HP 9/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (1/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa frowns thoughtfully, stirred from her unbecoming fascination by the bizarre words and their mystical meanings.  "He speaks of things not of this world," she grunts.  Her own area of expertise largely being the world, she lapses into an uneasy silence as they move on.  

As the night wanes, she sets her own eyes to the aid of their guide, seeking out the landforms that will best shield them against the brutal winds of winter.

"My eyes are... decently suited to the dark.  I will take the overnight watch."  During her allotted time, she finds a tree nearby, but out of the firelight, and scales it into some of the lower branches.  The brisk wind helps to keep her awake, and nestled in the darkness, she is prepared to use other creature's need for light against them.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Survival to aid Thalli:
(1d20+8)[*22*]

----------


## farothel

"We can show it to my mother," Bjorn said, "she knows quite a lot of things."

When the watch schedule was drawn up, he volunteered for last watch.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Thalli and Elissa find a good campsite, a defensible clearing with a thick canopy above to help protect from any light rains. You picket your animals and Thalli goes about preparing a meal over a campfire chatting as he does, Signy helping where she can with herbs & flavourings.

Shortly after the white moon, Narrah, reaches her zenith in the night sky, Elissa spies something. From her vantage point in the low branches sees lights out in the forest not too far away, low to the ground and glowing with an eerie green color.

*Spoiler: Elissa knowledge nature*
Show

DC15 (1d20+4)[16] 
You sense that this is related to some sort of fey magic occurrence. Rare and mysterious, but not unheard of in these woods (particularly the deeper darker forest much further south)

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa remains in her hiding place, watching the lights.  She mouths a silent prayer, one of thanks to the wilds for the blessing of this vision and the providence of nature, and one of petition for safety.  Though she lacks the eloquence of training, her heart cries out to the night, the spirits, and the gods that guide.

And her arrow tip trains the lights.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

She will _not_ leave her position, unless it's obviously dangerous to stay.  If the lights remain distant, she will continue to watch them, and alert the next person at the end of her watch.  

1) if they approach quickly, she will call out a warning and fire upon the lights
2) if approach slowly/cautiously/curiously, she will wait and watch until they're within ~40 feet, and then call out quietly _to_ the lights, something like "Hello, fey creature.  We don't mean you any harm."
3) if they become visible as something more than creatures of light, their identity/shape will be important.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Elissa continues to hold her position, watching the mysterious fey lights from afar. She thinks she can see a flickering of movement out there, but it might just be a trick of the light. Nothing further seems to occur as she waits in the otherwise dark night and watches.

*Spoiler: next actions*
Show

If Elissa chooses to do nothing then watch duty will pass on to Bjorn or Heltinne....let me know if any of you wish to take any different action.

----------


## Farmerbink

As the time comes, Elissa becomes more agitated.  Her gaze shifts back and from from the camp to the lights for almost a full minute before she makes her choice.  As quietly as she can, she swings down from her perch to the forest floor.  Whispering a prayer of thanks for her life so far, she watches the lights while she steps backwards to where her companions are sleeping.  Never _quite_ turning enough to remove the lights from her peripheral vision, she nudges Heltinne with her leather-clad foot.  

_"Wake up!"_ she hisses, as quietly as she can.  "_We're not alone._"  As Heltinne stirs slowly, Elissa falls to a knee, and places her hand over the silver-haired woman's mouth.  She nudges her hard, with an elbow, and gently turns Heltinne's face to see the lights as well.  

"_What do you make of that?_"

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

At the initial nudge and hiss, Heltinne's eyes opened, searching up for who had awoken her.  The hand over her mouth was more than a little disconcerting, and her hand reached out for the nearby spear.  As her eyes adjusted and she saw it was Elissa, she relaxed marginally, but pushed her hand away as she turned to see what had the wild woman so riled up.  

_I am not sure ... give me a moment.  Has it moved?  How long has it been there?  Were there others?"_
_OOC - hooboy, waiting on me, eh?  I forgot if Heltinnee has dark vision, but figure she can see the light at least.  don't know if she would know anything about this creature, but here's a unmodified roll in case another KS works: KS - (1d20)[14].

And also a Perception - (1d20+7)[11] and Sense Motive - (1d20+5)[8]

Couple of things.  First, Heltinne had volunteered to take the last watch (to greet the dawn) but not a big deal.  Second, I never saw an answer on whether we were fully healed up. _ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15 (19)  HP 9/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (1/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa frowns at the lack of increased knowledge.  "Should we wake the others?"

----------


## Ghostfoot

The whispered conversation starts to rouse the sleep of the rest of the group...

*Spoiler: wake up if you wish to*
Show

Just giving everyone else the opportunity to wake up & act, if you want to, in order to be a bit more inclusive and move things along. 

If not, stay sleeping  :Small Smile:

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

Freyja opens her eyes and pauses, eyes looking around for danger and her hand grasping the spear by her bedroll. Sitting up slowly she looks at others, at eye level for her when seated and can see by their furtive appearance and whispers that something must be up. Leaning in she whispers softly - *"What has come to pass so as to disturb you all?"*




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show





*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Smite Evil 1/day (+Cha hit, deflect, +Pal damage)_  1 / 1  remaining
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_

----------


## farothel

Bjorn had the ability to sleep through a lot of noise that he had learned as soldier.  At least, certain noises, like the ones you heard when a lot of people were living in close quarters.  Some noises he was very sensitive to, but not whispering of people.  So he kept sleeping.

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne stared at the woman for a moment, realizing she was not going to answer her questions.  Sighing, she started to shrug when Freyja awoke.  Leaning over, Heltinne whispered, _We are uncertain, but it seems there is something glowing in the dark across in the woods.  Do you recognize it?  We do not ..."_
_OOC - Guess we'll pass the buck along ..._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15 (19)  HP 9/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (1/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

Freyja stares at the source of the lights or at least where the others had pointed and slowly rises to her feet. She glances at Heltinne and Elisa as she rises to her full towering height, picking the shield as well. She whispers to the others, *"If you are nervous then with Wonda as my shield I will investigate"* then without really waiting for much more she advances slowly towards where they had pointed. A gentle *"Come, show yourself, share our camp. We mean no harm"*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show





*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Smite Evil 1/day (+Cha hit, deflect, +Pal damage)_  1 / 1  remaining
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa's eyes widen dramatically as Freyja steps forward and calls out.  

Similarly without waiting for input, she dashes to a nearby tree and takes cover behind it.  Peeking out around the rough bark, she nocks an arrow, but leaves the tip pointed downward.  _Madness!  To make demands of the forest itself?!_

----------


## farothel

*Bjorn*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1deTKPX1j8c

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

When Freyja stepped out, Heltinne crouched nonplussed for a moment, then rubbed the bridge of her nose.  Sighing, she moved over to wake the others as well, just in case.  _"Awake, but quietly ... we may have an issue that requires action.  Better to interrupt your sleep with a warning than with screams and clashing of steel.  "_
_OOC - Waking the others, grabbing her spear, and readying for any issues._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15 (19)  HP 9/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+2/3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (1/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Ghostfoot

Freyja moves slowly through the trees towards the light. The large spearmaiden not built for stealth she is nevertheless cautious with her approach. The light flickers through the branches ahead and she wonders what she will find, the others now awake watching from a distance...

Moving through the darkness around an old bole she gazes upon a scene of faerie wonder....The lights are coming from a ring of large mushrooms, each a little lantern illuminating a circular clearing in the middle of the forest. All manner of fey beings large and small are hustling about busy putting up garlands of spring flowers, bringing in and setting up a long table and benches, and in general getting ready for a feast. Freyja is utterly ignored by the creatures, tiny sprites flittering about her ankles oblivious to her as they haul decorations like little worker bees.

*Spoiler: scary?*
Show

While not a combat encounter (yet!  :Small Wink: ) these things are still fey and somewhat unsettling to superstitious viking-type folk like yourselves =>

Sceadugengan DC13 or shaken:

Freyja (1d20+3)[18]
Heltinne (1d20+4)[20]
Bjorn (1d20)[1]
Elissa (1d20+3)[6]
Signy (1d20+3)[22]
Thalli (1d20+3)[12]


*=> Party*

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

Freyja pauses looking at the fey with a sense of wonder, not fear as she watches their comings and going and kneels down to get a better look, putting her spear down on the grass and slinging her shield on her back. EVen as she watches trying to understand what the tiny faerie are doing she beckons to the others. *"Come, come, there is no danger here, they are but faeries. amusing themselves, there is no threat here."*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Knowledge Religion (1d20+4)[*7*]

*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Smite Evil 1/day (+Cha hit, deflect, +Pal damage)_  1 / 1  remaining
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_

----------


## farothel

Being woken in the middle of the night is never pleasant.  Being woken and then suddenly being confronted with strange flying critters is even less so.
"Wait, what," Bjorn said as he grabbed his sword, while his eyes darted around to see all the strange things.  He didn't really pay attention to what the others were saying.

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa hurries up from the rear, immediately frightened by Bjorn's response.  "Put away that iron!" she hisses, reaching for his arm to steady him by force if need be (as if she could).  "We are in _their_ land, do not give _offense!_"

Still utterly unsure if she even wants the fey to know she's there, she all-but trembles in fear at the utterly inhuman(oid) sight before them.  Almost silently, her mouth continues to move rapidly, as she mumbles a stream of prayers to every spirit, god, and otherworldly being she can think of.

----------


## farothel

Bjorn wasn't convinced, but he put up his weapon, although his hand stayed close to it, just in case.
"You sure these are not unseelie," he whispered back.

----------


## Farmerbink

"I'm sure of _nothing_," Elissa whispered harshly.  "but would not _dare_ cause knowing offense to the Unseelie amidst their own lands.  If this is but a celebration, our presence may be politely unwanted.  If it is more, our presence could be a threat.  With bared iron, our presence _is_ a threat.  I would not make that choice lightly."

She takes several deep breaths, visibly steeling herself in the bizarre, flickering fey illumination.  She closes her eyes and mutters yet another prayer to gods and spirits unseen, this time with the weight of the divine ((cast enhanced diplomacy on self)).

When she opens her eyes, there is another emotion there: determination.  She sheathes her bow and steps into the clearing, arms spread wide- unthreatening.

"Great spirits of the forest," she calls out.  "We come, simple wanderers passing through.  We would offer you share our fire, though it seems your table is better spread than ours."  She bows low, putting herself deliberately in their mercies.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

SOooooo....  Elissa isn't good at this, but I consider her to be sort of superstitious.  

Diplomacy to make a good first impression?  :Small Eek:  (1d20-2)[*7*] (yes, that counts the spell bonus- xenophobic ftw?)

----------


## Ghostfoot

Thalli and Signy join you, holding back, Thalli fidgeting nervous and flighty while Signy remains quiet and careful, "Beware the fey, their world is their own."

The fae folk scurry and flit about, scowling and glaring at Elissa as she fumbles her introduction. In moments, the scene changes, and the faeries have assembled along the benches in obvious anticipation. A horn sounds in the woods, and a tall, regal stag with antlers like birch branches walks to the head of the table. The stag, its rack shimmering as if crowned by glowing gems or living fire, turns and addresses you in a voice like the flow of a fresh, pebbled brook.

Strangers, be welcome as guests or cursed as interlopers, the choice is yours. Come and sit; partake of our feast, but repay our generosity in kind, or be gone and on your way as craven and honorless men & women, mere trespassers in our domain.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

As Northlanders, you are well aware that any hesitation on your part will be taken as a refusal of hospitably  a grave crime in the Northlands!

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne watched in disbelief as Elissa took the situation one step further and engaged the fey.  Stumbling over her words, the group was now forced to accept their hospitality or be branded amongst the faerie folk for life.  And with hospitality came obligation ... 

Heltinne stepped forward and nodded her head with respect to the leader.  First she introduced the group, then continued. "Let it not be said we are without honor.  But know that in accepting your hospitality and protection while among your lands, we have oaths we must fulfill.  I am sure you understand any requests you make cannot break the word bonds already given."
_OOC - Were in it now!  Diplomacy - (1d20+7)[18] and Sense motive - (1d20+5)[8]._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15 (19)  HP 15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (1/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## farothel

_Well, this will be interesting,_ Bjorn thought as he also moved towards the fey.  He wasn't sure what to say or do, so he kept silent and kept looking around him, trying to see what kinds of fey were here.

----------


## Farmerbink

Still trembling, Elissa immediately nods her acceptance.  "Of- of course!  We would be honored, great one."  

If it's possible, Elissa's mannerisms are even more subdued than usual as she approaches the table with obvious trepidation.  She quickly takes to the first open seat, struggling desperately to glean understanding from the postures and expressions of their unlikely hosts.

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

Freyja looks cautiously at the stag before nodding and sitting crosslegged on the ground, still towering above the fae and looking the stag eye to eye. Then she pauses, *"A moment if you will..."* she asks and steps to her sleeping roll and rummages in her sack before pulling out a small cask of mead. She walks back to the table and offers it to the assembled fey and the stag. *"I have little I can offer, and expect this to be crude to your tongue. I offer what I can..."*

Looking at the Stag she then asks directly. *"As Heltinne speaks, we are oathsworn to hunt men of no honour who take refuge in these woods. Can you aid us?"*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Knowledge Religion [roll0]

*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Smite Evil 1/day (+Cha hit, deflect, +Pal damage)_  1 / 1  remaining
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_

----------


## Ghostfoot

"Let's not talk yet of hunting, whether of man or beast." says the Stag, accepting the gift of mead. "This night waits for no one. We must celebrate".

The feast is one of otherworldly fare and beauty. Dainty cups made of flowers are filled with mead brewed from faerie bees and water from secret magical streams. Steaming hunks of roast pork, as well as other savory dishes, are brought out on platters of bark. The bread is light and airy, yet filling, and both sweet and hearty as needed. The conversation, to say nothing of the company, is beyond words, and you soon finds yourselves swept away on a tide of wonder.

The feast continues for many hours, and after it is done, the Stag speaks again, this time in a voice like sultry summer winds blowing through fully leafed trees. It says, As you have enjoyed our fare, let us enjoy yours. What do you offer us in return for our hospitality: songs, stories, dances? What entertainment can you show your hosts that befits the food and drink you have consumed?

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa quickly rises to her feet.  "I beg your pardon, fair master.  I am no skald nor storyteller, though I hope to be one's inspiration someday."  She appears genuinely ashamed to not have an easy way to pay her share, and considers her options for a few moments.  

"It is not a dance, as many would use the word, but I am well versed in swordplay, and many aspects are much the same.  There is a rhythm, a pace to the interplay of flesh and blade, and it is those who don't know the steps that fall."  She puts her hand to the blade, stepping gracefully into an open area and turns back to bow to the stag.  When she does, her eyes are feline- like a tigress on the prowl.  "I would demonstrate, with your blessing?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So Elissa is _still_ not good at diplomacy, but I'd like to imagine that at least my trait to be more comfortable with animals than people would apply?  Diplomacy: (1d20-1)[*10*] I suppose to make the request to draw her blade, or to improve his attitude, or whatever.  She's trying like hell to be diplomatic. 

If he accepts, I'm not sure what the right check would be to demonstrate the forms she uses as exercise and preparation.  Attack rolls?  Acrobatics?  Perform(dance? (I hope not!))  

At any rate, her demonstration (assuming his approval): (1d20)[*9*]  +6 for generic attack rolls, +3 for acrobatics, -2 for performance.

----------


## farothel

Bjorn wasn't sure what he could do, but he did know a lot of stories.  So when Elissa was done, he would regal them with tales of the Jarl's court or some myths, whatever they prefered.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


I have perform (oratory), so I'll use that (not that I'm super at it): (1d20+2)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

The faeries gather around as you perform your displays. First Elissa running through her blade techniques, which elicits much stunned eye-popping and the occasional twittering snigger from the capricious sprites. Then Bjorn and his tales of myths and heroes greeted with responses of laughter and general enjoyment by the host.

"And what of the remainder of you, who have partaken of our fare?" speaks the Stag.

Signy stands slowly, seeming to your eyes somewhat at home among the mysterious fey. She proceeds to gesture while beginning a low chant. Several small extinguished candles burst back into life and the light coalesces into a variety of shapes, sometimes almost humanoid-like, that flit through the trees about you. The fae folk laugh and clap their hands at the entertaining visual display.

As all eyes turn to him next, Thalli also nervously clears his throat. "Ah...um...Why did the northlander buy an old boat?". The fey wait with baited breathe. "Because he couldn't a-fjord a new one." A brief pause then screeches of laughter as the terrible joke hits the spot. Thalli grins and rattles off a good repertoire of corny puns that somehow have the sprites in stitches.

*Spoiler: some rolls*
Show

Signy perform (untrained) (1d20+4)[16]
Cast _spark_ & _dancing lights_

Thalli perform (untrained) (1d20-1)[18]


*=> Heltinne & Freyja*
_Let's have some perform checks
Dance MF, dance_

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

Freyja look at the fey stag as he wants more and tries to recall one of the ancient ettin lores of old before rising to her full height, she clears her throat with a great swallow of mead before begining *Let me tell of you the Jotuness Gunnlöð. She was daughter of the giant Suttungr, who was set guard by him in the mountain Hnitbjörg where he housed the Mead of Poetry. Her grandfather was Gillingr, the Old fool of the frost jotunn."*

She pauses before starting to speak loudly, trying her best to imitate the deep voices of the giants as she speaks the words first spoken by the well know bard _Edda Silvertongue_ as she described the stealing of the mead by Wotan, the all father, as he tricked Gunnlöð with the promise of 3 nights of love for 3 sips of mead. 

_Gunnlod sat me in the golden seat,
Poured me precious mead:
Ill reward she had from me for that,
For her proud and passionate heart,
Her brooding foreboding spirit.

What I won from her I have well used:
I have waxed in wisdom since I came back,
bringing to Asgard Odhroerir,
the sacred draught.

Hardly would I have come home alive
From the garth of the grim troll,
Had Gunnlod not helped me, the good woman,
Who wrapped her arms around me._



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Lore skill (1d20+4)[*15*]
Perform (1d20+1)[*18*]


*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Smite Evil 1/day (+Cha hit, deflect, +Pal damage)_  1 / 1  remaining
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne listened as the others offered tales and jokes and displays of magik and might.  The group turned to her after Freyjas masterful story, staring at her expectantly.  Sighing, she rose slowly,  
Whispering words of power as she did so.  She stood still for a moment, one arm holding her spear, the other the other pressed across her lower back.  Her head was bowed, letting her silvery licks cascade down, hiding her face.  From beneath the hair, a quiet murmur began to build and grow, a single voice becoming two voices, then four, into a dozen.  These other worldly voices a sang an ethereal chant that evokes images of the winter and icy winds from the frozen northern lands.  

Suddenly, Heltinnes head snapped up, whipping her hair back across her shoulders as she slammed her spear down against a rock lodged in the hard packed turf.  An armor of crystalline ice spread across her form like witch fyre, as the voices ceased abruptly.   Turning her gaze to the fey, she nodded respectfully to them and began to speak, her voice steady and clear.

"I offer you the tale of creation, one some of you know, and others may not.  Please accept my presentation as a gift for your hospitality.


*Before the brown earth lay beneath a blue sky, covered by green grass, there existed only a great Nothing, the hollow abyss of Ginnungagap. This perfect chaos lay bounded between the plane of elemental fire, Muspelheim, and the plane of elemental ice, Niflheim.  Within this soacedevoid of anything, there was silence in the deepening dark.  

Then a wave of frost roiled forward, tendrils of cold reaching towards the void to make it a part of Niflheim.  At the same time, a billowing flame burned closer to the emptiness, eager to claim this space for Muspelheim.   When they met in Ginnungagap, and a great basing and sputtering ensued.  As the flames melted the ice, the drops formed themselves into Ymir, the Screamer ... the first of the old giants. Ymir was neither man nor woman, and yet both, and he produced many children from both womb and warm places.

The ice melt soon revealed another being,  Audhumla the cow, whos cravings were fed by salt-licks within the ice, and whos own milk nourished Ymir and his children.  As she licked the salt block, she freed acne who was called Buri, the Progenitor, first amongst the Aesir.   Buri had a son he named Bor who took a wife named Bestla, spawn of  giant Bolthorn. Their children, half-god and half-giant, were none other than Odin, soon to be the All-Father and future chief of the Aesir gods, along with and his two brothers, Vili and Ve.

Odin gathered his brothers and brought war to Ymirs abode.  With the giants death, the first celestial husk was created and the brothers set building the world from Ymirs  corpse. The oceans were fashioned from his blood, the soil from his skin and muscles, vegetation from his hair, clouds from his brains, and the sky from his skull. They set a quartet of dwarves at each cardinal point, to hold Ymirs skull aloft and in place.

Odins sons and daughters soon joined the others and filled the world with life, creating the first man and woman, Ask and Embla, from two tree trunks, and giving them the fenced world of Midgard, to protect them from the giants.

The fey were born of thoughts and dreams Odin and his brothers had, left free to explore the worlds of Midgard and beyond.  Where humans were given a duty to serve, the Fey were made to simply be.*"

Heltinne finiahed her story, offering a bow once she was complete.  
_OOC - Ug ... Using her ice armor and ghost sound to create an ambience.   Diplomacy - (1d20+7)[12] if I have to roll, or taken 10 if I can cop out 
History - (1d20+4)[13], and if Diplomacy doesnt cut it Performance - (1d20+3)[14] 
._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15 (19)  HP 15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (1/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Ghostfoot

The tale of Wotan and Gunnlöð, told by the half-giant, has the fae folk chuckling and sniggering at the cunning even as they cower in delicious startlement at the booming voice. Your final performance, that of Heltinne recounting the tales of Creation, has them entranced as the mystical sounds and power of the northern winter sets the scene.

The repayment of hospitality is made in full, your host the Stag nodding his acceptance and the rest of the faerie host cavorting around in the aftermath of the entertaining night. 

The Stag speaks in a low whisper "The prey you hunt are indeed nearby. They make gifts of blood to the Dökkálfar, the unseelie". The Forest King grants you leave to stalk these men as you wish.

At the words, you begin to feel drowsy...more drowsy than you can ever recall. In quick succession you each slump into deep slumber, nestled among the mosses or propped against the boles of ancient trees.

......................................

You wake what feels like hours later, but it can't be as the shafts of dawn sunlight are only just beginning to hint at breaking through the canopy. Your mounts wait patiently to one side and all of your equipment is present too. The area feels unfamiliar, a large clearing still in the forest hidden under deep shadowy canopy but all strange to you. A small run of water trickles nearby and a game trail passes.

"Huh?!" utters Thalli as he wakes, looking around, "What happened? By Bragi's boasts, was that real? I, ah...we're still in the forest but I need to get my bearings". When you are ready he leads you up a slight slope to where you can see hints of higher, clear ground several hundred yards away.

*Spoiler: Refresh*
Show

Everyone is fully rested, fed & fully healed after your night of fey celebrations.

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa rises just a moment after Thalli, her face almost unrecognizable for the euphoria replacing her typical scowl.  "Truly we have been blessed!" she exclaims in hushed tones.  "We danced with fey, as few mortals have ever survived, and they told us our prey is near!"  

Giddier than a schoolgirl with candy, Elissa collects her things with a spring in her step like you've never seen before.  Within a few moments, she's ready and eager to set off in pursuit of Styr.

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne rose, gathering her own kit as the others roused.  She smiled at Elissas reaction, murmuring to the others, _"Well ... she is not wrong ..._  once the group was ready, she rose and joined the marching line.  We had beat hurry.  I like not that this fool is trying to bargain with dark fey ...
_OOC - Ready to press_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15  HP 15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spells (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (4/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## farothel

"Will we have stories to tell," Bjorn said as he also collected his gear for today's march and search.
"And I agree with Heltinne," he added, "making a pact with the unseelie court is not good.  The faster we bring him to justice, the better."

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

 Freyja wakes rested and relaxed and its a few moments before she remembers where they are and the risk of ambush. With a start she rolls to her feet, reaching out for her spear before relaxing as she sees all the others are also rousing. *"An blessing indeeed. The fae are dangerous and we have the God's to thank for them not taken offence to us."*
She eyes the clouds above, offering Wotan a brief prayer before strapping on her armour and checking her weapons.

Looking at their scout she remembers the words from the stag. *"So where do we be? That these dishonoured give blood rites to Dökkálfar is a dark tiding. They will earn the quick mercy of iron!"* Looking around the forest she gestures to the guide, *"Find your bearings, we must continue the hunt."* 




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show





*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Smite Evil 1/day (+Cha hit, deflect, +Pal damage)_  1 / 1  remaining
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa nods, agreeing with Freyja.  "Guide, I don't know these woods, but she's right.  We need to find him and his cohorts- quickly!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Didn't think about it before, but Elissa an track too. (1d20+11)[*12*] survival to get on with it- includes +2 for masterwork tools and +1 for tracking class feature.

----------


## farothel

"Indeed, lead the way," Bjorn said, taking up his normal position in the group, letting the trackers taking the lead, but ready and looking around for any problems.

----------


## Ghostfoot

You follow Thalli as he makes his way through the forest, leading your horses up the slope to higher ground. The view out over the gloomy forest really is beautiful as the spring sun rises far to the east and sends fingers of light playing across the surface of the canopy which you have risen above. Thalli squints, nodding to himself with reassurance as he gets his bearings.

As you let your guide survey the landmarks several of you notice a ring of large stones arranged around a cleft in the ground some 50ft away. Wisps of smoke rise up from the darkness, a tell-tale sign of habitation. A small spring bubbles up nearby and flows down the hill.

Even as you note the dark cleft Freyja and Elissa's attention is grabbed by movement in one of the few beech trees growing upon the hillock. A small platform is affixed high up the tall tree and you spy two men with bows. Startled, they see you at the same time and one reaches for a signal horn hanging from a branch as the other fumbles for an arrow.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Perception DC13 to spot cave entrance
Freyja (1d20+4)[18]
Hektinne (1d20+7)[17]
Bjorn (1d20+2)[7]
Elissa (1d20+10)[14]
Signy (1d20)[1]
Thalli (1d20+1)[12]

Perception DC18 to spot sentries (or surprised):
Freyja (1d20+4)[24]
Heltinne (1d20+7)[15]
Bjorn (1d20+2)[9]
Elissa (1d20+10)[26]
Signy (1d20)[13]
Thalli (1d20+1)[19]

Initiative:
Freyja (1d20+1)[16]
Heltinne (1d20+1)[9]
Bjorn (1d20+6)[10]
Elissa (1d20+5)[22]
Signy (1d20+1)[5]
Thalli (1d20)[4]
Sentries (1d20)[4]

Cave and platform are each 50ft away from you and 40ft away from each other.
Platform is 50ft high, up the tree. A rope ladder has been rolled up and there appears no easy obvious way to ascend.


*=> Elissa & Freyja* (single action, surprise round)

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa hisses.  "Eyes!" she calls.  Trusting her allies to look to her, she simply raises her bow and looses- aiming for the man reaching for the horn.

*Spoiler: Surprise round*
Show

*Elissa* 
F N Half Elf Feral Hunter, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 16/16, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Elven Curved blade (MW)*  +5 (1d10+1, 18-20, x2)
*Elven Branched Spear*  +4 (1d8+1, x3) (+2 attack to AoOs, Brace, Reach)
*Composite Longbow (+1 str)*  +4 (1d8+1, x3)
*Leather Lamellar (MW)*, *  Klar (leather)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16 18, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 7
*Condition* Dirty Fighter: +1 damage when flanking 
Animal focus: Tiger, +2 dexterity
1st level spells: 3/3

(1d20+5)[*9*] longbow attack
(1d20+5)[*22*] crit confirmation (25, x3)
(1d8+1)[*9*] damage
(2d8+2)[*7*] crit bonus

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

Freyja spies the platform and curses, her hands full with the long ash spear and massive shield. Instead she hurried forward, a *"Come, raid the cave now before they can react."*

She hurried forward, massive long legs striding over the ground as she strides 40ft towards the entrance of the cave. A low *"Wotan give me strength..."* ash she maintains an iron grip on the spear. 




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show





*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Smite Evil 1/day (+Cha hit, deflect, +Pal damage)_  1 / 1  remaining
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_

----------


## Ghostfoot

Freyja strides swiftly toward the cleft in the ground, smelling the smoke of a campfire and the odour of unwashed bodies wafting from within. A steep shaft drops 10ft down to a woven brush screen that obscures the way beyond.

Elissa lets fly an arrow at the sentries as Thalli grabs a sling from his pocket and ducks behind a tree several feet away seeking cover as he fumbles for a sling stone. The two lookouts react, one raising the signal horn and letting forth a loud sharp blast. The other nocks an arrow and returns fire, the arrow a lucky shot catching Heltinne for *6* damage.

*Spoiler: info*
Show

Shaft leading down is Climb DC10. 5ft wide so will be a 'squeeze' for Freyja.

sentry vs Heltinne
shortbow (1d20)[18] damage (1d6)[6]


*=> Party*
Normal, full round actions begin

----------


## farothel

Bjorn took his own bow and returned fire to the one that had been shooting at Heltinne.  The warning had been given, they couldn't stop that, but he could stop them firing on his team members.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls and actions*
Show


move: take bow
attack: (1d20+4)[*17*] for damage: (1d6)[*5*] (if crit: (1d20+4)[*18*] for extra damage: (2d6)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

The arrows fly back and forth, Bjorn shooting at the sniper and hitting for *5* damage.

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa spits, frustrated by her own failure.  She steps closer and nocks another arrow.  Mid-stride, she lets fly at the armed lookout.

*Spoiler: Elissa, round 1*
Show

*Elissa* 
F N Half Elf Feral Hunter, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 16/16, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Elven Curved blade (MW)*  +5 (1d10+1, 18-20, x2)
*Elven Branched Spear*  +4 (1d8+1, x3) (+2 attack to AoOs, Brace, Reach)
*Composite Longbow (+1 str)*  +4 (1d8+1, x3)
*Leather Lamellar (MW)*, *  Klar (leather)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16 18, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 7
*Condition* Dirty Fighter: +1 damage when flanking 
Animal focus: Tiger, +2 dexterity
1st level spells: 3/3

Moving more towards the cave than the platform.  Hoping to use trees as cover.

(1d20+5)[*20*] longbow attack
(1d20+5)[*18*] CC (25, x3)
(1d8+1)[*3*] damage
(2d8+2)[*12*] crit bonus

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

Holding her shield aloft to ward off the arrows she slides to the shaft and looks down the shaft only a foot or so taller than her. Slipping down she tries to slide down the shaft, dropping to the bottom and raising her shield, trusting to battle honed instinct to keep her safe




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



I'll squeeze down the shaft. With her height and reach does she need to make a check to climb the 10ft or can she just lower hersefl?


*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Smite Evil 1/day (+Cha hit, deflect, +Pal damage)_  1 / 1  remaining
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne watched as the two warriors slipped forward, her focus so intent on watching her companions progress towards the cave mouth that she never noticed the archers in the stand.  Not until she heard the tell-take twang of an arrow and a corresponding thunk ... followed by a wave of pain and nausea.  Glancing down, she saw the shaft of an arrow embedded in her thigh, blood staining her blue and white leggings.  

She quickly hobbled to cover, trying to break line of sight between herself and the archers ... and hoping she didnt stumble into more hidden guards.  Once she was safe she called upon her connection to the spirits of winter to close her wounds.
_OOC - move behind cover, cast cure light wounds.  CLW - (1d8+2)[3]

EDIT: ... of course._ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (3/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Ghostfoot

Elissa shifts sideways towards the cave entrance, loosing an arrow that strikes the sniper for *3* damage. Heltinne & Signy hustle back seeking cover behind the tree next to Thalli, Signy helping the hobbling woman. Thalli jumps out, sling whirring as he seeks to cover them his sling stone clunking against the bark of bandit's tree causing them to duck back.

From the cover of the tree, Signy begins a sorcerous chanting, the witch-woman's eyes glazing over momentarily as she focuses her arcane powers. Gesturing towards the ambushers she waves her hands in an arc. The signal man stumbles and teeters, before slowly toppling forward off the platform to land with a sickening thud on the ground far below. The remaining lookout, injured, curses and shoots again the arrow going well wide of Elissa.

Freyja meanwhile slides down the shaft, crashing through a rudimentary screen of woven brush into a dimly-lit cave below. A wide cave filled with stalactites and stalagmites opens up at the bottom of the chimney. The smell and piled refuse show that a number of people have been living here in tight quarters for some time. The floor is slightly raised with years of detritus fallen in from above, and the low ceiling shows soot stains from the fire pit dug in its center. A group of filthy men are scrambling to their feet and grabbing for cudgels at the sound of the signal horn and shout in alarm at the giantess crashing down amongst them. 

Only one has the wits and presence to react, clearly the groups leader by fact of he's the only one with any real armour or proper weapons. The large man is dischevelled and spattered with dried blood that doesn't seem to be his that he clearly hasn't even bother to wipe off. He wears a breastplate and hefts a warrior's spear and shield. His coarse face and a distinctive snake's tail scar on his chin mark him as the one you hunt - Styr the Ugly! He steps forward insults flying "You'll not take me! You'll plead for mercy but you'll get none here!"

He stabs out, catching Freyja for *10* damage as she gets her bearings in the dingy low-ceilinged cave.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Thalli vs bandit
standard: sling (1d20-1)[13] damage (1d4)[1]
move: reload

Signy 
move: get cover
standard: cast sleep vs lookouts Will DC15
lookout 1 (1d20+3)[20]
lookout 2 (1d20+3)[9]

lookout 2 50% chance to fall (1d100)[22] and take (5d6)[16] damage

bandit vs Elissa
shortbow (1d20)[5] damage (1d6)[2]

cave bandits
move x2: stand up & draw weapons (Freyja hampered by tight confines so no AoO)

Styr the Ugly
Standard: Spear vs Freyja (1d20+5)[24] damage (1d8+5)[10]

*Spoiler: Surface map*
Show



*Spoiler: Cave map*
Show



Cave is only 7ft high so Freyja is 'squeezing' -4 attack & -4 AC
Illumination is okay due to campfire and cave entrance.


*=> Party*

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

Freyja winces against the stabbing pain as the bandit hacks into her side, dripping blood she steps back to make space for spear and looks at him over the rim of her shield as she peers down at him, head brushing the ceiling. *"By Wotan and the Gods you are honourless scum. There is no mercy for the likes of you"* She gestures with the spear at him, *"The ods have a special place in Hel for you, the giants shall play with our soul for eterneity"* she mutters as she lunges at him, clumsy in the cramped quarters



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Swift: Smite Evil vs The Ugly one (+1 hit, +1 deflect AC, +2 damage)
5ft step down and left
Stab the ugly one (glad I've stabby spear!) (1d20+5)[*6*] (inc. the -4) damage (2d6+7)[*15*]

AoO if any others run at me (15ft reach) (1d20+4)[*7*] dam (2d6+4)[*8*]


*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 12/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Smite Evil 1/day (+Cha hit, deflect, +Pal damage)_  1 / 1  remaining
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_

----------


## farothel

Bjorn saw one fall and heard noises down the chimney.  So he ran towards that location, swapping his bow for his axe.
"I'll go help Freya," he said to the others.  He lowered himself into the chimney, following her.

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa looses another arrow at the remaining bandit, and then makes a break for the cave entrance.

*Spoiler: Elissa, round 2*
Show

*Elissa* 
F N Half Elf Feral Hunter, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 16/16, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Elven Curved blade (MW)*  +5 (1d10+1, 18-20, x2)
*Elven Branched Spear*  +4 (1d8+1, x3) (+2 attack to AoOs, Brace, Reach)
*Composite Longbow (+1 str)*  +4 (1d8+1, x3)
*Leather Lamellar (MW)*, *  Klar (leather)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16 18, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 7
*Condition* Dirty Fighter: +1 damage when flanking 
Animal focus: Tiger, +2 dexterity
1st level spells: 3/3

Moving to prepare for casting summon nature's ally into the cave.

(1d20+5)[*10*] longbow attack
(1d20+5)[*8*] CC (25, x3)
(1d8+1)[*2*] damage
(2d8+2)[*17*] crit bonus

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne berated herself silently, knowing her lack of a ranged weapon would hamper her assistance in this battle. She nodded to the hole and whispered, _I am no help here - I will join the others in the cave._

She sped to the cave entrance as fast as she could, sucking inside with her spear at the ready.
_OOC - move to the cave and enter.  If she can reach any enemies, shell attack with reach.
Attack - (1d20+4)[22], Dam - (1d8+3)[5]_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (3/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Ghostfoot

Freyja lunges out as the bandits scramble and Styr the Ugly advances on her, his shield easily deflecting her blow. With a rustle of dirt and a clatter of loose rocks Bjorn and then Heltinne slide into the cave beside her, weapons at the ready.

Up top Elissa also dashes to the cave entrance, loosing an arrow wildly as she does, the arrow flying well wide of the remaining tree-bound sentry. From the cover of a nearby tree Signy pulls out and loads her sling, Thalli next to her whirring his about and letting fly but again the sling stone missing its mark. The lookout returns fire, Thalli unlucky as he ducks back to cover the arrow striking him in the side with a solid _<thunk>_ for *6* damage as he cries out in pain.

Back inside the cave hideout, the filthy bandits close in. Two rush in to clumsily assault Freyja, narrowly missing being impaled on her longspear, while another two sneak around in the shadows trying to circle round behind you.

Having countered Styr her attack, Styr laughs and lunges again in return, his mighty blow slipping past Freyja's guard for *8* damage his wicked grin showing he relishes the bloodletting. "Ha! Your body will rot in these woods! Your blood will feed the forest!" He stabs again at Bjorn, the blow only deflected at the last minute with a _<crack>_ as Bjorn brings his shield wall to bear!

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Thalli vs sniper 
sling (1d20-1)[7] damage (1d4)[3]

Sniper
Bow vs Thalli (1d20)[17] damage (1d6)[6]

Styr the Ugly
Standard: Spear vs Freyja (1d20+5)[15] damage (1d8+5)[8] (hit due to cramped conditions)
Cleave - Spear vs Bjorn (1d20+5)[19] damage (1d8+5)[11] (miss due to _shield wall_ feat!)

Bandits
Club vs Freyja (1d20)[1] damage (1d6)[6]
Club vs Freyja (1d20)[9] damage (1d6)[2]
Club vs Freyja (1d20)[4] damage (1d6)[3]

*Spoiler: Surface map*
Show



Elissa is at the cave entrance (M8)
Thalli & Signy hiding behind a tree (G6, cover)
Bandit lookout 50ft up a tree (K22, cover)


*Spoiler: Cave map*
Show



Cave is only 7ft high so Freyja is 'squeezing' -4 attack & -4 AC
Illumination is okay due to campfire and cave entrance.

----------


## farothel

"We will accept your surrender at any time," Bjorn shouted in the cave has he attacked Styr with his axe.  That was the one they had to get, the others were just collateral.
"Stay together," he called out to his colleagues, "keep the shield wall together."

*Spoiler: OOC actions and rolls*
Show


attack Styr: (1d20+7)[*26*] for damage (1d8+3)[*10*]

in case of crit: confirmation (1d20+7)[*9*] for extra damage (2d8+6)[*10*]

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

Freyja grimaces as more blood sheets her flanks. *"I will no bow to you, you filth"* she snarls through gritted teeth, dropping the spear she whips out her axe and swings it towards his face. In her mind, prayers to Wotan echo as she prepares for her death in this squalid cramped little cave. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Move draw battle axe (1d20+7)[*14*] dam (2d6+6)[*13*]


*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 4!!/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Smite Evil 1/day (+Cha hit, deflect, +Pal damage)_  1 / 1  remaining
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Seeing her giant companion hurt and barely standing, Heltinne reached out to heal some of her wounds.  _I name you thief, brigand and murderer!  Your villainy ends here!_

Then she put the flanking bandit at risk with her spear.
_OOC - Well, gotta cast a cure, then step to threaten the rear brigand.
CLW on Freyja - (1d8+2)[4]_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (2/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Farmerbink

Standing atop the cace entrance, Elissa considers the scene before her.  Frantically, she scrambles to pick a target, her bow sweeping from side to side sporadically, as she begins muttering.  "Spirits of the forest and the deeps, preserve us!"

For the first time in her life, her mind can't settle, and she never chooses a target.

*Spoiler: Elissa, round 3*
Show

*Elissa* 
F N Half Elf Feral Hunter, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 16/16, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Elven Curved blade (MW)*  +5 (1d10+1, 18-20, x2)
*Elven Branched Spear*  +4 (1d8+1, x3) (+2 attack to AoOs, Brace, Reach)
*Composite Longbow (+1 str)*  +4 (1d8+1, x3)
*Leather Lamellar (MW)*, *  Klar (leather)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16 18, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 7
*Condition* Dirty Fighter: +1 damage when flanking 
Animal focus: Tiger, +2 dexterity
1st level spells: 2/3

Cast summon nature's ally to summon a viper in a flanking position for two rounds.  It'll act next round.
If you're OK with it, I'd like to fluff that Elissa doesn't know what she's doing.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Even as the callous & honourless Styr smashes against Freyja & Bjorn he lets his guard down. Freyja's axe bites into his shield giving the opportunity to Bjorn to swing his around and under, biting into the bandit leaders side for *10* damage as he grunts in pain.

Heltinne calls on her innate powers and restores a little strength to the injured Freyja. Above, Elissa looks down at the melee, seeking an opportunity for a clear shot even as she mutters to the forces of nature to assist. The sole remaining bandit sentry, seeing a clear shot at the distracted Elissa, raises his bow and takes aim...from behind cover your cunning woman Signy steps out an ululating cry on her lips as her sling whips about her head, mystic tokens clutched in the other hand. The sling bullet flies true, cracking against the sentry's skull for *3* damage dropping him to collapse on the tree platform above.

With the archers gone, Thalli dashes to the cave entrance with Signy, clutching at his bleeding side as he scrambles down the entranceway to stand alongside Bjorn, Freyja & Heltinne.

In the shadows at the north of the stinking cave there is movement, and a filthly dishevelled young woman with wild blond hair and a mad smile scrambles to her feet from a low tunnel. "Styr my darling, leave some alive for the next solstice." The crazed woman starts weaving her fey magic, gibbering sorcerous incantations and waving her hands about.

"Ha you'll have to be quick woman!" retorts Styr "There'll be none left for your witchcraft once I'm finished with them!" he thrusts his shortspear at Freyja once more, but the time the giantess is ready and counters the blow solidly on her shield. The remaining four coward bandits press in about you brandishing clubs. Their blows rain in on everyone, many easily evaded but Freyja struck for *3* damage and Thalli clubbed for *2* damage. 

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show




> then step to threaten the rear brigand.


since you already threaten with a reach weapon (longspear) I was guessing you want to step in for close combat eg to S13 with morningstar? Doesn't matter too much as if you don't step up they'll close in anyway.

Signy vs bandit 
sling (1d20)[20] damage (1d4)[3]
50% fall (1d100)[93] and take (5d6)[15] falling damage
move adjacent to Elissa

Thalli double move
climb check DC10 (1d20)[19]

Mad Astrid
5ft crawl
move to stand up
start casting

Styr the Ugly
Standard: Spear vs Freyja (1d20+7)[9] (incl. flank) damage (1d8+5)[10]

Bandits
Club vs Freyja (1d20+2)[14] (incl. flank) damage (1d6)[3] (hit due to cramped conditions)
Club vs Heltinne (1d20)[6] damage (1d6)[5]
Club vs Bjorn (1d20)[5] damage (1d6)[6]
Club vs Thalli (1d20)[16] damage (1d6)[2]

*Spoiler: Map - cave*
Show



Cave is only 7ft high so Freyja is 'squeezing' -4 attack & -4 AC
Illumination is okay due to campfire and cave entrance.

I've added the grid @5ft hope it's not too busy.


*=> Party*

----------


## farothel

"So will you," Bjorn calls back as he tries to take Styr out.  He can't do anything about the witch at the moment, so he can only hope one of his team mates can do something about her.

*Spoiler: Bjorn round 4*
Show


attack Styr: (1d20+4)[*5*]
damage: (1d8+3)[*5*]

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

The giantess, blood pooling in her boots is looking pale, a pulse of healing stems the worst of the bleeding before a club cracks into her chest. Blocking as best she can with her shield she tries to find a space where she isn't as crowded, swinging hard at Styr as she does so and offering prayers to Wotan under her breath as she doesn't want to die ina  squalid cave.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Hit the ugly one (1d20+3)[*9*] dam (1d8+4)[*10*]


*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 5!!/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Smite Evil 1/day (+Cha hit, deflect, +Pal damage)_  1 / 1  remaining
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_

----------


## Farmerbink

Still standing above the opening to the cave, Elissa is as surprised as anyone when a eagle suddenly appears behind her foe, and doing her bidding no less!  Even as it lashes out with its fangs, she leaps into the cave, and brings her blade to bear.

*Spoiler: Elissa, round 4*
Show

*Elissa* 
F N Half Elf Feral Hunter, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 16/16, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Elven Curved blade (MW)*  +5 (1d10+1, 18-20, x2)
*Elven Branched Spear*  +4 (1d8+1, x3) (+2 attack to AoOs, Brace, Reach)
*Composite Longbow (+1 str)*  +4 (1d8+1, x3)
*Leather Lamellar (MW)*, *  Klar (leather)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16 18, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 7
*Condition* Dirty Fighter: +1 damage when flanking 
Animal focus: Tiger, +2 dexterity
1st level spells: 2/3

Because she's a feral hunter, the viper gets outflank.  Unless I misunderstand the situation, Elissa can use this round's actions to move to S/12 (having summoned the snake at Q/10), and attack the bandit between them with flanking benefits (for +4, thanks to the feat).  If either confirm a crit, the enemy will provoke an AoO from the other one of us.

Viper, round 1 of 2:
(1d20+9)[*16*] bite
(1d20+9)[*25*] CC (nat 20, x2)
(1d2-2)[*0*] damage XD
(1d2-2)[*-1*] crit bonus
if hits, injects venom.  Fort DC 9 else (1d2)[*1*] con damage.  1/round for max 6 rounds, cure 1 save.

Elissa attacks with fancy flanks:
(1d20+9)[*11*] curved blade
(1d20+9)[*17*] CC (27+, x2)
(1d10+1)[*5*] damage (+1 damage for trait)
(1d10+1)[*5*] crit bonus

in the case Elissa crits, the Viper's AoO:
(1d20+9)[*25*] bite
(1d20+9)[*13*] CC (nat 20, x2)
(1d2-2)[*0*] damage XD
(1d2-2)[*0*] crit bonus

in the case the viper crits (or someone else provokes somehow, Elissa's AoO:
(1d20+9)[*25*] curved blade
(1d20+9)[*29*] CC (27+, x2)
(1d10+1)[*9*] damage
(1d10+1)[*11*] crit bonus

Note to self: *It's an eagle!  Roll eagle stuff next round!*

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

In closer than she liked, Heltinne stepped back and stabbed at the brigand, hoping to at least hurt one of them.  By the gods, justice shall be served one way or another.  Ware the witch!
_OOC - 5 step and attack.  This not not her strong suit ... but at 2nd level, nothing really is.
Attack - (1d20+4)[8], Damage - (1d8+3)[6]_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1 W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (2/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bjorn swings at the murderous bandit leader, Styr easily blocking the axe blow with his heavy shield even as he leans back from Freyja's clumsy spear thrust.

A majestic eagle appears from nowhere in the cave, wings flapping in the dank shadows as, with Elissa's bidding, it comes at the bandits from behind. Elissa seizes the opportunity and slides down the shaft into the cave nearby. Together they surround a hapless bandit, beak and talons striking for *4* damage and the half-elf cutting him down with a skillful sword blow for *6* damage.

Heltinne steps back from the bandit circling around, stabbing out at him trying to keep him at a distance. Above, silhouetted against the morning sky, you hear the voice of your companion Signy as the cunning woman begins her own sorcerous spellcasting. With his opponent now fallen under the attacks of Elissa and her eagle, Thalli draws his club and skirts around through the stalagmites to reach the foes from the flank.

From the far shadows the crazed-looking young woman sweeps her shortspear in an arc as she completes her spellcasting. A wave of fey magic assaults your minds, tantalizing dalliances with dark fey princes...Elissa and Freyja stumble and topple to the ground unconscious as the fey slumber assails them. The woman cackles with glee and continues her sorcery beginning another spell.

Styr the Ugly swings at Bjorn, a clumsy blow he manages to easily sidestep. But the cruel bandit isn't finished, with a callous afterthought he swings his spear about and plunges it into the helpless giantess at his feet. Defenceless, he stabs her for *7* damage laughing cruelly at the wickedness of his actions as he steps over her bleeding form his boot planted firmly on her head as he faces off against Bjorn!

The remaining three bandits close in, two swinging at Bjorn and Heltinne easily repulsed. The final one sees Thalli coming from the side and swings a lucky blow, the club catching your guide upside his temple for *5* damage with a sickening crunch sending the Northlander flat on his back blood flowing freely from the wound!

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show


Mad Astrid
cast sleep R11/S12
Will save DC17
Elissa (1d20+3)[9]
Freyja (1d20+3)[6]

Styr the Ugly
Cleave vs Freyja (1d20+5)[10] damage (1d8+5)[7]
Spear vs Bjorn (1d20+5)[8] damage (1d8+5)[6]
5ft step

Bandits
Club vs Thalli (1d20)[18] damage (1d6)[5]
Club vs Heltinne (1d20)[12] damage (1d6)[4]
Club vs Bjorn (1d20)[10] damage (1d6)[3]
+5ft steps

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## farothel

With one party member down, they had to move quickly before they would be overwhelmed.  So Bjorn kept hacking away at Styr, hoping that if he could bring down the leader, the rest would either flee or surrender.
"Shield wall and take down their leader," he shouted at the rest of the group.

*Spoiler: OOC Bjorn round 5*
Show


axe attack on Styr: (1d20+7)[*9*]
damage: (1d8+3)[*9*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa snores, quietly, as the battle rages around her.

*Spoiler: Elissa, round 5*
Show

*Elissa* 
F N Half Elf Feral Hunter, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 16/16, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Elven Curved blade (MW)*  +5 (1d10+1, 18-20, x2)
*Elven Branched Spear*  +4 (1d8+1, x3) (+2 attack to AoOs, Brace, Reach)
*Composite Longbow (+1 str)*  +4 (1d8+1, x3)
*Leather Lamellar (MW)*, *  Klar (leather)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16 18, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 7
*Condition* Dirty Fighter: +1 damage when flanking 
Animal focus: Tiger, +2 dexterity
1st level spells: 2/3

And that's all!

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Things were getting worse, but there wasnt much left to do but fight their way through.   She wanted to heal her companion, but the danger of being struck was too high.  For now, they must put blade to brigand and thin the ranks of their enemies.  Heltinne stepped back, kicked at her comatose companion, then thrust at the leader of their foes.  As she did, she shouted out, *RISE UP AND FELL THESE  DISHONORABLE DOGS!*

Dropping her spear, she pulled free a huge mace and motioned at the closest thug to come forward.
_OOC - 5 step back to S11, nudge and shout to wake and attack Elissa.  Attack Styr, then drop the spear (Rando - (1d8)[3] in Q14) and draw the heavy Morningstar.  
Attack - (1d20+4)[9], Dam - (1d8+3)[8]_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1  W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (2/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa blinks suddenly, stunned by the boot to the ribs, but even more stunned by the fact that she was asleep in the midst of a pitched battle.  

*Spoiler: Elissa, round 5*
Show

*Elissa* 
F N Half Elf Feral Hunter, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 16/16, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Elven Curved blade (MW)*  +5 (1d10+1, 18-20, x2)
*Elven Branched Spear*  +4 (1d8+1, x3) (+2 attack to AoOs, Brace, Reach)
*Composite Longbow (+1 str)*  +4 (1d8+1, x3)
*Leather Lamellar (MW)*, *  Klar (leather)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16 18, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 7
*Condition* Dirty Fighter: +1 damage when flanking 
Animal focus: Tiger, +2 dexterity
1st level spells: 2/3

Just kidding!

Let's go with stand up and attack:
(1d20+5)[*25*] curved blade
(1d20+5)[*15*] CC (23+, x2)
(1d8+1)[*4*] damage
(1d8+1)[*6*] crit bonus

----------


## Ghostfoot

Elissa's eagle flaps it's wings, swooping around the stalagmites it tears at a hapless bandit for *4* & *2* damage as the man tries to ward it away covering his eyes. Bjorn goes toe-to-toe with Styr, the well-armoured bandit easily taking the hits on his shield also blocking Heltinne's clumsy spear-thrust.

Stepping back and drawing her close-quarters weapon, Heltinne rouses Elissa from the magical fey slumber. Blinking, fighting back the waves of drowsiness, she swings her blade about cutting off the nearest bandit at the shins for *10* damage sending him collapsing to the ground in a welter of blood as she lurches to her feet.

From above you hear Signy complete her spellcasting, your witch-woman using her own connection with the fey realm to counterattack the forest bandits. Styr's two accomplices collapse to the ground in a familiar slumber as her own magical sleep takes hold, leaving only Styr and the madwoman facing you. 

Signy whirrs her sling about and sends a bullet whizzing towards Styr only to ping harmlessly off his heavy armour. From the far side of the cavern the flaxen-haired wild woman continues to utter her own fey spells, stopping only as yet another wave of magical slumber washes over you. Heltinne fights it off but Elissa is once again overcome, slumping back down in a weary heap.

Seeing only Styr now remaining standing to face off against your party, the crazed witch shrieks in alarm and, clutching her spear, she ducks back down the crawl-tunnel that she had emerged from. "Come back witch!" shouts Styr, reconsidering his own position. With a brief look at the bodies littering the floor of the cave he backs up, then dashes towards the same tunnel that Astrid has just disappeared into.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Thalli stabilise DC10 (1d20-3)[0] Fail

Signy cast sleep O13/P14
Will save DC15
Bandit (1d20+3)[6] Fail
Bandit (1d20+3)[12] Fail

Signy vs Styr
sling (1d20+3)[12] damage (1d4)[2]

Mad Astrid
completes casting of sleep again R11/S12
Will save DC17
Heltinne (1d20+4)[20]
Elissa (1d20+3)[7] Fail => sleepytime again

Styr
full withdrawal action

summoned eagle spell expires?

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## farothel

No way that he was going to get away now, Bjorn thought.  He knew that some of party members were down, but there was little he could do for them, as he wasn't a healer.
"Take care of them," he shouted to the others as he charged right after Styr, swinging his axe.

*Spoiler: Bjorn round 6*
Show


full round action: charge
double move to K18 (if I checked correctly)
attack: (1d20+7)[*20*]
damage: (1d8+3)[*8*]

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

With an exchange of more spells, the odds shifted again, giving the would-be heroes a chance.  Heltinne stepped carefully forward, another nudge for Elissa, and a heal spell for Freyja.  Then they would need to see to these villains, least the brigands rise again.  To any awake at the end of her ministrations, she whispered, _Styr and his witch retreated, and Bjorn have chase.  We must rally our companions and end this lot!_
_OOC - 5 step forward, wake Elissa, heal Freyja. CLW - (1d8+2)[9]

(Spear is in Q14)_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1  W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (1/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa blinks groggily again, and the expression almost immediately turns savagely feral.  "Vile _witch_!" she cries out, climbing from the floor.  Several paces behind, she takes off after Bjorn, eager to show the blonde woman precisely how she feels about her meddling.

*Spoiler: Elissa, round 6*
Show

*Elissa* 
F N Half Elf Feral Hunter, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 16/16, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Elven Curved blade (MW)*  +5 (1d10+1, 18-20, x2)
*Elven Branched Spear*  +4 (1d8+1, x3) (+2 attack to AoOs, Brace, Reach)
*Composite Longbow (+1 str)*  +4 (1d8+1, x3)
*Leather Lamellar (MW)*, *  Klar (leather)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16 18, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 7
*Condition* Dirty Fighter: +1 damage when flanking 
Animal focus: Tiger, +2 dexterity
1st level spells: 2/3

Stand and move to N/15.  Eagle is, in fact, gone.  Nothing else noteworthy to add.

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

_Freyja rides through the sky, the beat of the majestic pegasus's wings beneath her as she rises into the sky, then relaxation turns to horror as she slips and starts to fall..._ 

Her eyes open, pain lancing through her side, the metallic taste of blood in her mouth. She looks up in the dimness to see Heltinne bending over her and realises she has been called back. *"I am here. Gods help me I am here."* Crawling to her feet she leans on the spear and see's Sytr fleeing and growls deep in her throat. *"He has to die..."*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Stand up, pick up spear

*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 7/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Smite Evil 1/day (+Cha hit, deflect, +Pal damage)_  1 / 1  remaining
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bjorn darts after Styr, harrassing him each step of the way the bandit leader forced to try to defend himself as best he can as he retreats. A skillful blow slips past the defences, a solid hit for *8* damage. Heltinne quickly rouses Elissa and brings Freyja back to consciousness, the two fallen women struggling to their feet as Signy scrambles clumsily down the chute to join them.

Stumbling, bleeding and now outnumbered Styr dives towards the small (3ft high) crawl-tunnel that the witch has disappeared into.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Thalli stabilise DC10 (1d20-4)[-3] Fail

Signy DC10 climb check (1d20)[7] Fail. No progress.
Signy DC10 climb check (1d20)[20]

Styr retreats, poorly. Bjorn gets an AoO - _finish him!_

(technically, Elissa should spend an action picking up her weapon, and Heltinne's 'wake up' and 'CLW' actions are both standard actions. But we're not going to worry too much about that).


*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## farothel

As Styr lowered his defenses to escape, Bjorn tried to chop him down before he could get away.  If that wasn't successful, he would chase after, calling on his comrades to follow, although he was quite sure that Freyja wouldn't fit.

*Spoiler: OOC actions and rolls*
Show


attack of opportunity: (1d20+7)[*23*]
damage: (1d8+3)[*5*]
If that doesn't take him down, move actions to follow.

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

As the others gave chase Heltinne looked and and saw Thalli face firat on the ground, a growling pool of blood near his head.  Frowning, she approached and touch him gently, whispering _Nay, comrade.  It is not time for you to join the halls of the Winged Ones.  There is more to do here ..._

Then she glanced around to see if there were other exits to the cave and to get a feel which direction the witch went.
_OOC - Move to Thalli and cast stabilize.  Then check on where the witch was headed.  Perception - (1d20+7)[14], Survival - (1d20+1)[10]

(Spear is in Q14)_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1  W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (1/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa continues to give chase- though warily as she recognizes the opportunity for ambush around each corner.  She lets out an only-barely-human snarl, and draws up short before rounding the corner.  "He's the one we came for, right?" she asks, of whoever is nearest.  As quietly as possible, she sheathes her blade.  As she does, her eyes dilate outrageously and she peers into the darkness.

*Spoiler: Elissa, round 7?*
Show

*Elissa* 
F N Half Elf Feral Hunter, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 16/16, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Elven Curved blade (MW)*  +5 (1d10+1, 18-20, x2)
*Elven Branched Spear*  +4 (1d8+1, x3) (+2 attack to AoOs, Brace, Reach)
*Composite Longbow (+1 str)*  +4 (1d8+1, x3)
*Leather Lamellar (MW)*, *  Klar (leather)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 7
*Condition* Dirty Fighter: +1 damage when flanking 
Animal focus: Bat (darkvision 60')
1st level spells: 2/3

Indeed, I forgot about some of that.  I don't think it's going to matter, because I don't think Elissa is hotheaded enough to charge around the corner and get herself killed.  Instead, let's say she largely stays put this round (assuming we're still counting), but adjusts her animal focus ability to grant dark vision of 60'.

If it's relevant: (1d20+10)[*17*] perception

----------


## farothel

"Him mostly," Bjorn said, "his associates can be useful to put in front of the Jarl as well.  But I think it's too dangerous to go chasing after.  Besides, we can't all get through that tunnel anyway.  Let's bind these sleepy heads and head back."

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

Freyja eyes the tiny hole where they vanished and shakes her head, *"I will not even fit my legs in there!"* She looks at the bandits by her feet and points, *"I'll bind these filth and we can ask them of the Styr and the witch"* THat said, breathing heavily and wincing in pain she starts to bind the downed bandits, watching carefully and drawing her longsword, ready to chop down if they are feigning or resist



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 7/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Smite Evil 1/day (+Cha hit, deflect, +Pal damage)_  1 / 1  remaining
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bjorn swings, a solid blow catching the coward Styr across the back for *5* damage sending him sprawling to the cave floor. 

The rest of you regroup, Heltinne tending to Thalli and staunching his wounds as Freyja securely bonds the two unconscious bandits. Signy utters another witch incantation and orbs of luminescence float about the cave helping to illuminate the area

*Spoiler: info*
Show




> Then check on where the witch was headed.


The witch went through a low crawlspace at H20.

Signy cast dancing lights

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa draws up short as they come across the crawlspace.  She bends down to peer inside, snarling angrily.  "No room for an honest fight in there," she spits.  "But if we don't need _her,_ let's take this scoundrel in and be done with it."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Perception in the hole, noting my current dark vision from the animal focus: (1d20+10)[*27*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Elissa peers into the low tunnel. It's about 3ft high and 8 feet long, beyond which she observes it opens out although can't get a good look into the area itself. Torchlight flickers from the chamber beyond and she can hear the sound of the bandit sorceress chanting and casting her spells not too far distant.

----------


## DrK

[QUOTE=DrK;25033514]
*Freyja Skirlaug*

Freyja grins as Bjorn catches Styr and she happily helps drag him to the others. She ties him ungently wih ropes as toght as she can before making sure he has no valuables or weapons, then she crouches by the filthy bandit a whiper in his ear of *"When the Jarl sends you to the Hel's I will be wtaching, and I will be drinking mead to toast you on your way..."* she whispers as she winces still from the wounds where he had cut her badly. 

*"Can you hear more of the witch?"* she whispers to Elissa, watching the woman peering into the narrow tunnel. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 7/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Smite Evil 1/day (+Cha hit, deflect, +Pal damage)_  1 / 1  remaining
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_

----------


## Farmerbink

"I can," Elissa confirms. "But can't tell what she's saying or what she might be casting."  She looks up, back into the room behind them and glances briefly once more into the tunnel.  She sneers in the darkness.  "I still think the same.  We should climb out the way we climbed in, and take this cur back to the Jarl."

"But we should keep our eyes open while we go.  I doubt that woman will give up so easily."

----------


## farothel

"Let's get these to the Jarl first," Bjorn said, "we can worry about her later."
He looked around for an easier way out where they wouldn't have to haul them up through the hole they had come through.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Freyja pats down and binds the unconscious Styr, somehow even more ugly now after an unfortunate fall onto his face has broken his nose again. Other than weapons and a few trinkets of hacksilver she finds a couple of strange stoppered gourds filled with liquid.

*Spoiler: info & loot*
Show

ugly sytr stabilise DC10 (1d20)[20] = stable

Loot:
2 stoppered gourds with strange-smelling liquid; breastplate, heavy wooden shield, spear, battleaxe, pouch with 67 hs (gp)


Bjorn scans around for another exit while Elissa watches the witches' tunnel, Signy watches the slumbering accomplices and Heltinne tends to Thalli. Bjorn can't see another way out - looks like you'll have to climb or hoist everyone up the 10ft tunnel back to your horses and the morning light outside.

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

Freyja brings Styr and his two accomplices tightly and none too gently then looks around the rest of the cave very slowly, using the spear to explore any piles of clothes or anything of note. Once any valuables or information has been retrieved she'll just use her height and strength to drop each of the bound scum at the top of the hole before climbing out. Leashing them together, a noose around each neck and bound hands she kicks them gently until they wake up.

*"You will walk in order or we'll spill your guts out here. The local Jarl will dispense justice to you so the Gods have mercy or you'll be burning with Jotun for eternity*




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 7/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_

----------


## farothel

Bjorn climbed up first to check if the terrain is free above and then to grab the people Freyja hands up.  Useful at times, a Jotunblood, he thought.  He checked the bonds and bound them to some of the horses, so the group could ride while the captives have to walk.

----------


## Ghostfoot

You gather the prisoners, the badly injured (& unconscious) murderer Styr and his two cowardly accomplices. Having tended to Thalli and coaxing the poor guide back to the land of the living Heltinne helps him up and onto his horse. Begrudgingly she does the same for Styr, slapping him around after tending to the worst of his wounds and kicking him over to Freyja to be bound with the other lowlifes. The bodies of the two fallen outlaws you leave to rot in the cave, along with the witch Astrid and whoever else may be in there. Freyja pauses before you leave and heaves some of the large boulders nearby across the narrow entranceway a fitting punishment for the insane fey witch as her shrieks are muffled as the stone closes the hole and entombs her alive...

Thalli, having recovered from his beating, looks around again and is able to get his bearings from the low hillock in the late morning sun. You head off down through the dark forest, spirits high as you realise you have captured your quarry and should be able to raise a horn in celebration this evening as celebrated heroes of the long hall!

Later as you finally near the edge of the forest you come to a stream engorged with spring rain. There's no way around it, you have to ford with the horses. With steady hands you ride them all across safely, Freyja wading through the treacherous currents like an unyielding menhir. Your captives are forced to swim and unfortunately (for him) the bonds of one fall loose in the flow and he is swept away. He doesn't go far, cracking into a nearby rock with a sickening crunch before his waterlogged body snags in the branches of a fallen tree, clearly dead. So it goes.

Exiting the forest with your remaining two captives you reach the coastal lowlands where the farms and dwellings of your hirthmen are scattered. The remaining few hours of the day pass swiftly and soon you are walking through the outbuildings at Silvermeade Hall, groups of huscarls and other folk gathering to cheer your success and hurl insults and worse at the two cowardly murderous captives that you have brought to face justice!

*Spoiler: river crossing*
Show

To cross the river:

Ride DC10

Bjorn (1d20+5)[24]
Elissa (1d20+2)[12]
Thalli (1d20-1)[11]
Signy (1d20+1)[14]
Heltinne (1d20+1)[13]

or, Swim DC15

Freyja (1d20+10) (+5 size bonus due to shallow depth) [17]
Styr (1d20+3)[17]
Bandit 1 (1d20)[3]
Bandit 2 (1d20)[16]


"A feast for the champions!" shouts Jarl Olaf and as the captives are led away a great feast of mead and mutton is set before you as you tell your tales and the skalds chime in spread the tale to all about...!

----------


## farothel

Bjorn is sure to also tell their tale of fighting the troll, the cattle thieves and the fey, before the tale of taking Styr himself.  Having removed a menacing beast (the troll), two gangs of bandits and some fey is more glorious than just one gang, no matter how notorious Styr is.  He's not the best storyteller, but he tries and he makes sure the skalds have all the facts to put the story in the correct way later.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


In case it's needed, perform(oratory): (1d20+2)[*10*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa smiles grimly as Freyja hauls the stone into place.  "Good riddance," she spits, leaving the pit of thuggery behind them.  Something about a job well done spurs her spirits, though, and she finds the return passage through the woods downright pleasant.  She rides a little uneasily, still more comfortable on her own feet than the back of a horse, but with nothing to challenge them (until the swollen riverbanks), she makes do easily enough.  

Her mood begins to wane as they approach the village, however.  There's simply no hiding her discomfort around the Jarl and his people.  Or really any people.

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*


On the walk back Freyja stays close to the prisoners, eyes fixed on Sytr's head and scraggly face. *"You will die for your crimes and we will be the last thing you see before Hel sinks her malformed claws into you*. The river crossing was not fun as she struggled to cross, the water foaming around her tree trunk like legs. As the man is swept away she utters a brief prayer and a curse, looking back to the "the ugly". *"You should have thrown yourself aft him. For you a much worse fate awaits you..."*

--

At the feast she relaxes, once more staying towards the back of the great hall where her massive bulk is a little less obvious amongst the throng. She looks at the others enjoying the plaudits and fame they are receiving and offers horn of thick mead in celebration as she toasts the others. Looking to her fellows she shakes her head, *"I am sorry for being a burden on our questing. I fell, and fell hard. My thanks Helteinne, I owe you and the others a blood debt for what you did to save me."*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_

----------


## Ghostfoot

The feast is a celebratory affair, most enjoyable for those of you who are disposed towarrds such events. The following day the murderer Styr is dragged out along with his accomplice and both face the judgment of the jarl. With them both already pronounced murderers at a prior Thing, the decision is quick and the sentence final. The blade of Jarl Olaf's most trusted huscarl, Hallbjorn Bolverkson, puts them down with a cowards death.

*Spoiler: Loot*
Show

The characters that caught Styr receive 150gp/ hs each


.............

The next few months pass uneventfully enough. You enjoy a little notoriety after the rescue of the jarl's daughters and the capture or vanquishing of both Styr and the witch Sibbe, as well as their cohorts. With winter over and the spring thaw passed Jarl Olaf organises most of the inhabitants of Silvermeade Hall, yourselves included, to return to the town of Halfstead at the north of the peninsula.

Halstead is a town of several thousand Northlanders, with a good number of Seagestrelander barbarian thralls. The town is a mixing pot of eastern and western Northlands, as well as one of the few places that dwarves can be seen in any number. The largest settlement in the Northlands, Halfstead is the primary destination for foreigners entering the area, and especially for merchants wishing to trade in furs and timber from Estenfird, amber from Seagestreland, linen and wool from the Storstørm Vale, gold from Hrolfland, iron and exotic goods (often loot taken in viking raids) from Gatland, slaves from Seagestreland, or rare reindeer products from Nûkland. It is the closest settlement in the Northlands to being a city, a walled warren of streets, shops, and houses that has grown organically and without any attempt at urban planning. Unlike the cities of the south, Halfstead has no urban poor or massive underclass, everybody here either works, starves to death, or leaves. What it does have is a large population of transient sellswords, wanderers, riff-raff, and scum. These so-called adventurers flock to the town in the warm months to supply themselves before setting off across the Northlands in search of their fortunes. 

However as the months pass there is discontent in Halfstead. The summer is cool and wet so the harvests are well below average, and the whale and seal hunting poor. If provisions are not laid in for the winter, or at least something that could be traded for grain such as walrus tusk or sealskins, things are looking to be grim for the settlement.

Thus as things become more stretched, Jarl Olaf assembles a crew - around sixty huscarls, favored sailors, and
other householders. And you.

Jarl Olaf calls for quiet and explains his plan to you all, "I have decided to take the _Long Serpent_, my best longship, farther north than any Northlander has ever sailed, far up the coast of Nûkland and into the mythical lands where we will plumb the farthest reaches of the Far North and chase the seal in lands not hunted before!"

There is a great cheer as the _Long Serpent_ is a fine ship, much used in whaling and raiding, and has many times carried the jarl into battle with both men and beasts. Common lore says that she is a lucky ship and those who sail on her return rich and draped in glory. It is truly a great honour to be chosen and to be among such stalwart company.

----------


## farothel

Bjorn was glad to be in Halstead.  He had used the money he had gotten from the jarl to get a better bow, given that it had helped during their last mission.  He had also got a Styr's armour adapted for him, as it was better than his chainshirt.  The rest of the time he trained and did whatever the jarl asked.

Right after the winter storms had passed and trade was again possible, a ship had arrived from Oslon, carrying with it a young woman who had trained as a skald but also had some of the powers of a cunning woman.  She was named Anna Sagewood and she had managed to get an apprentice position with the Jarl's head skald.  She kept her magic to a minimum, mostly healing and according to the sailors of the ship she had arrived with, one use of a spell to save a sailor falling out of the mast.  She also trained at times with the warriors, using a larger sword which she wielded with some proficiency.

When the Jarl indicated who would go with him on an expedition, Bjorn was happy that he would join.  It would be good to get out of the hall here, as he started to get a bit restless.  It was good to see his parents again, but he was still young enough to prefer action to training.

Anna bowed to the Jarl.  As the senior skald would stay here to manage (or help manage) affairs, she would be the skald on this expedition.  It was a huge honour and she was determined to do well.  She did wonder if they were going to take animals with them to the high north.  On the one hand, it would be dangerous for them, but on the other, it would be useful to have some animals to carry supplies if they would be going inland.  Maybe she could take Rafiki, her mule, with them.  She waited a bit to find a good moment to ask the Jarl.

----------


## Farmerbink

Over the next few months, Elissa managed to find herself staying closer and closer to Halstead.  Surprised by the Jarl's invitation, she opted for something of a benevolent emissary role, living on the outskirts of town in a small hovel of her own making.  Elissa lived mostly off the land, hunting for what she needed and politely but firmly reminding the rest of the Northlanders of their responsibility to the land.  Perhaps more than she knew, the Jarl's influence kept her safe, as none of the locals was ever willing to truly cross her, breaking over from subsistence and living in harmony to inflicting unnecessary ills upon the land.  

In exchange, she helped keep them safe when going about their own business.  As the summer began to wane, and hunting went from poor to worse, several foolishly ambitious or just generically foolish fishermen found themselves pressing inland among the shoals and the shallows, desperate for any prey they could find. Silently on the bluffs and shoreline, Elissa would watch, whispering quiet prayers to the spirits on their behalf.  The rocky shoreline was often merciless to their plight. Several times, she braved the shoreline herself to rescue the most unfortunate of them.  Come late summer and early fall, several dozen (mostly young and inexperienced) northlanders owed her their lives.  

It was a surprise, but not an unwelcome one, when the Jarl's messenger reached her.  Knowing at least some degree of his influence, she returned immediately- if not precisely happily- to the city proper.  Distinctly uncomfortable among so many stone buildings, Elissa is somber and reticent as she follows the youngster to his master's hall.  She listens almost silently, nodding slowly in acknowledgement and thought as he makes his plan known.  She glances around the room, and is pleased to see many familiar faces.  

Finally, she nods to Jarl Olaf.  "As you say.  The need is great, and the spirits will provide."  Ever aloof, Elissa settles into a corner, apparently content to eat and sleep in this very hall until they depart.  It is no surprise to see that she already carries all of her belongings.

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

Enjoying the feast Freyja then moved with the others back to the city. There she spent much of her time in the Temple of Wotan training wiyt the spear and reading the runes or doing menial tasks for the higher priests (normally lifting things). She also spent a fair amount of time in the docks where her size and strength aide much of the preparations as she heled mount the mast of the _Long Serpent_ and helped prepare the oars and supplies aboard her.

Standing on the deck of the ship she smiled, happy to be heading out to sea once more. She hd found that in towns the more common folk would treat her with suspicion or disdain based upon her jotun blood, but aboard a longship, raiding one's worth was measured with the pull of an oar or the thrust of a spear and in that she was the equal of most of the raiders. 





*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_

----------


## farothel

When it was announced that they would be going up north, Bjorn had bought some items he thought would be useful up there.  Anna had asked him for some help getting the correct gear, as her funds were a bit low at the moment and she wasn't sure where to be in the city.  She had offered to teach him the common language of the Southlands which she had learned during her time there.

She wasn't going to take her mule with her, but she had prepared a travois to carry her tent and some other things.  It would be easier to drag the equipment and if they came in combat, she could simple drop the travois and draw her weapons.

The rest of the time before leaving, she would spend talking with the main skald and of course sparring with the jarl's household guard.  While she wasn't the best fighter by a long shot, her longer blade meant she could deal a lot of damage.

----------


## Farmerbink

Though her heavy leathers and furs are already thicker than most worn, when her companions-to-be return to the hall with bulky collections of dedicated winter wear, Elissa is forced to acknowledge the wisdom of it.  After a few minutes, she carefully approaches Freyja, and bows her head politely.  "I... am unaccustomed to these market stalls and shouting merchants," she admits with a hint of maybe embarrassment?  "Would you... be my guide?  To help me acquire some of those for myself?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Just an opportunity for some RP if you care, DrK.  And an explanation as to how the near-animalistic Elissa effectively navigates the haggling process without either killing someone or getting (metaphorically, at least) robbed.

She'll get a heavy parka, mukluks, gloves, and snowshoes.

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*




> Though her heavy leathers and furs are already thicker than most worn, when her companions-to-be return to the hall with bulky collections of dedicated winter wear, Elissa is forced to acknowledge the wisdom of it. After a few minutes, she carefully approaches Freyja, and bows her head politely. "I... am unaccustomed to these market stalls and shouting merchants," she admits with a hint of maybe embarrassment? "Would you... be my guide? To help me acquire some of those for myself?"


Freyja pauses as the strange wildling approaches and listens to the question. Smiling she pats Elissa lightly on the shoulder. *"Of course Wild Sister. I will take you to the market. I am needing some oilskins and winter garb for myself."* Looking at the market and the stares that both of them garner and the superstitious folk making the sign of the hammer or touch well worn cold iron nail heads for luck she sighs. *"These folk are more savage than you Elissa, they are cruel and bigoted and fear what is different, even when we are as loved by the aeseir as they are."*

Approaching the stalls she makes sure to scowl and look fierce as she looms over the nearest stall holder *"We need supplies for the Jarl's voyage to the far north. Your finest wares and do not think to cheat me of the Jarl's hacksilver. If you do even Loki's grace will not be enough to keep you safe..."*. Inwardly she winced, hating to continue the sterotypes of her kind but she had experienced the ill outcomes of trying to be nice and this was an easier way of getting things done. Glancing at Elissa she smiles sadly, *"this will not take long, then we can be aboard the Long serpent. I have found the sailors aboard vessels more accommodating after you have proven your worth than the bonded."*




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa warily follows at Freyja's heels as they traverse the crowded stalls and shouting barkers.  Having taken no offense at the terms of wild and savage, Elissa too glances and glares about with equal doses of timidness and forced boldness.  "I do not begin to understand," she admits.  "Even they are not so much the same as one another- truly only in appearance do they seem more alike than we different."  She glances longingly at a few fine cuts of fish, but hesitates only a moment- obviously uncomfortable anywhere but Freyja's shadow.

Elissa does her best to equal her companion's fierce facade as the merchant scrambles to find clothing that will accommodate their disparate frames.  "Indeed," she responds.  "I had not dared to hope for friendship even with you and the others.  I'm....  still unsure, to be honest, but pleased."

----------


## Ghostfoot

The ship departs with much celebration as those remaining at Halfstead cheer the endeavours of their jarl and his doughty warriors and hunters on their mission to the northern lands. Under sail and oar the _Long Serpent_ and her crew head into the North Sea, making your way towards the distant Seal Coast.

The wind and waves are mostly calm, but the sea is cold, and nothing stays dry for long unless well protected. The longship is open with no enclosed belowdecks to speak of. It is an uncomfortable ordeal, as saltwater breaks across the bow and douses the crew from time to time.

Nevertheless the sailors are inveterate gamblers, and the jarl's head huscarl Hallbjorn Bolverkson is possibly the worst of the lot. Storytelling and music are also ways the crew pass the time, and there is always an attentive and appreciative audience.

All is not pleasant, however, and there are hardships to face.  Fresh food runs out in a week, leaving salted pork, twice-baked bread, and dried fish as the primary ration. Most of the time, there is no opportunity to light a fire. Bjorn, Elissa and Signy all suffer bouts of seasickness the poor witch huddled in her furs stricken down for the full five day journey across the North Sea. Possibly the worst part is that the other Northlanders find the whole experience invigorating and fiendishly mock any who express discomfort.

*Spoiler: Seasick? Fort DC15*
Show

Bjorn+5 (1d20)[7](1d20)[9](1d20)[8](1d20)[15](1d20)[9]
Elissa+4 (1d20)[18](1d20)[15](1d20)[1](1d20)[19](1d20)[19]
Signy+0 (1d20)[5](1d20)[6](1d20)[2](1d20)[14](1d20)[6]


Sleet drops like sheets of needles upon sailors in the open. The wind drives the sleet almost horizontally across the waves. Large mountains of water move across the area threatening to bash the vessel into submission. The steel gray sky rolls like the underside of a surf promising many hours of attack. The rigging creaks and sails moan ominously in the barrage of the weather. Dark fins are spotted in the water and for some time your ship is shadowed by predatory sharks hoping for a hapless sailor to fall overboard. Thankfully your crew is competent and eventually the sharks drift away hungry to seek easier prey. 



Icy mist falls like a cloud landing on the water. Wind is present but too weak to fill sails. Ice floes move on the sunken currents, dancing around the ship like predators at great distances. Waves are subdued, seemingly moving in numerous directions, no pattern discernible. Ice forms on most surfaces with extended exposure, sails and rigging becoming rigid and hazardous with each passing hour. Occasionally you see more dark shapes about the ice floes, not sharks this time but walruses, an infrequent but not unusual sight in these seas.

After five days you pass through the Straits of Half into the Great Ocean Ûthaf. Great grey-green swells rise and fall like undulating dunes. Those of you with some familiarity aboard ship - Freyja, Anna and Signun - prove to be very helpful in assisting with the craft and keeping the others out of the way.

*Spoiler: Profession (sailor) check DC10*
Show

Freyja+4 (1d20)[16](1d20)[17]
Anna+4 (1d20)[14](1d20)[14]
Signun+5 (1d20)[12](1d20)[5]

.................................

When five days out of the North Sea and into the embrace of the Great Ocean on your journey, Young Ljot yells out that he has spotted land. A small glint of reflected light can be seen on the horizon. Jarl Olaf orders that a course be set toward it. As the longship approaches, a huge iceberg comes into view, less a floating block of ice than an island  a full glacier perhaps  of ice drifting through the sea. Such a large iceberg has not been seen in generations. The glacier is easily three miles in diameter and has a gentle slope from the water line that abruptly becomes a jagged wall of ice cliffs hundreds of feet high. 

*Spoiler: Perception DC20*
Show

Freyja (1d20+4)[17]
Bjorn (1d20+2)[5]
Elissa (1d20+10)[27]
Signy (1d20)[16]
Anna (1d20+5)[18]
Signun (1d20+6)[11]


As the Long Serpent sails around the iceberg, Elissa spots a break in the ice cliffs that leads to a long valley. At the head of the valley can be seen a structure of ice with towering spires and a broken curtain wall. 



Jarl Olaf has the _Long Serpent_ brought to within a short distance of the shore, nearest where the valley lies. Ordering the oarsmen to backwater to hold the ship steady, he addresses the crew. Hold her steady Old Ljot! This sight is strange to my eyes, and I desire to learn more about it. Is this unnatural thing a threat or a boon? In my fathers fathers time, a great fortune in gold and silver was found on a city of ice afloat in the sea, blown across the whale road by forces unknown. Does any here have the minds-worth to explore this palace of ice with me?

Before you have an opportunity to do anything, four of the Jarls huscarls, One-Eyed Sven, Berg Geirson, Young Ljot, and Hauk Arinbjornson step forward to volunteer.

----------


## farothel

For Bjorn it hadn't been a nice journey.  Seasickness wasn't a lot of fun.  Luckily it was only a few days and then he got used to the moving of the ship.  The spray of water was something else, not fun either and constantly there.  There was a reason he preferred a horse on land and battle there, but if his Jarl ordered, he went.

For Anna it had been something else.  She had something to do during the trip, helping the sailors which made she had little time to think.  And of course she could entertain the sailors with her music and while she had left her lute in its protective case, banging a rhythm on the mast or any other surface and signing was enough in this environment.

When they arrived and the Jarl asked for volunteers, Bjorn also stepped forward.  As a huscarl he had to protect his Jarl, no matter where he went.

"I'll go too, mylord," Anna piped up, "an old city sounds intriguing.  And I know a lot about history which might be useful when exploring."

----------


## Farmerbink

Ten days aboard a longship was a new experiences for Elissa, but more in the details than the spirit.  Long since used to camping the same game trails for weeks on end, she needs no gambling nor bardic enthusiasm to keep her wits sharp.  The occasional dark fin and grand aquatic lump is enough to reward her persistence, though even she cracks a grin at some of the more wry jests among sailors.  

On the third day, she seems to succumb to the seas indomitable sway.  Grossly uneased, she finds herself unable to keep down any food, and she becomes all-too familiar with the view of the side of their little ship, desperately trying to empty an already empty stomach.  Blessedly, by the fourth day, she has recovered, and marks it off as a rite of passage.  Bolstered by a few approving glances (or perhaps just less disapproving, after the day before), she resumes her dogged watch, keeping her eyes open for....  well, for _something._

It's fully ten days from land when her efforts prove fruitful.  Peering with intense focus into the mist and spray surrounding the massive island of ice, she spots spires and parapets utterly unnatural.  "There!  Jarl Olaf!  Between the walls!"  She points out the grand structure nestled among floes and glacial trails, just as confused and excited as her Jarl.  More simple curiosity than any knowledge, she's risen to her feet (surprisingly steadily, given her inexperience asea), and seems almost poised to leap into the waves to discover whatever mysteries lie within.

As the other men step forward, she actually hesitates.  It's obviously no lack of desire nor moxie, but she seems uneasy about the _means_ of declaring her yen.  Finally, in a sudden pause, she speaks up.  "Uh... Milord?" (the word sounds hilariously foreign on her lips  "Jarl, if you will allow it, I will join you."

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*



The days aboard the ship had been good for Freyja. Away from the cloying townsfolk and their spitting and superstitions she enjoyed the simplicity of a spell on the oars, or the hauling ropes to trim the sails and something he rmassive form made her good at as she strode the deck, riding the waves some sort of Queen of the Storms. Standing at the prow of the ship she talked with some of the crew, many of whom she knew from previous raids, but had taking a disliking to the new sailor, the one with tatooes to darken his eyes and the wild hair, Signun. Something about man made her uneasy and she sought to avoid his company where possible...

Talking with her fellows she made sure to watch out for Elissa, to help her with the sea sickness and make sure she had food and water, and most importantly of all had stood guard by her blankets when the first of the bearded rough crew had though to pay a visit to the sleeping lady. A notion Freyja quelled with abrupt threats of impending violence. 

As the ice berg was sited and the in the excitment of spying the structure atop it she strode forward, rattling her spear on her shield, *"I would go forth Jarl. Let us prove our valour again and bring back glory and gold to fill the Frosthammar's hold."*




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_

----------


## DrK

*Signun Olavson*



Signun smiled in the waves as he sat at the crows nest and looked at the sea of wild grey water below him, then looked at the deck where the crew fo the fat lazy Jarl gathered and milled. He cursed once more the luck, mainly on his throw board, that head led him here. The fates that had cost him a fine marriage to Iscrelda and that had left him sold as a bondslave to Jarl Rollo further to the east. Even the memory of his hands driving the ice pick into the Jarl's belly and again into his terrified face didn't cheer him up. 

Now he was little more than a bandit, only one tolerated for his skills aboard the _Frosthammar_ and that one of the hurscals (One-eyed Sven who was an even worse gambler than Signun) had put a good word in with the Jarl to leave him here aboard the vessel rather than run out of the town as a vargrant or branded as a oath breaker. Grumbling he had also seen the ice floe but thought little of it. Now the structure had been seen thought it was different, what manner of treasure could be found there. _"Aye my Jarl, i have skills in scouting, I can see what lies inside"_ he offers, then mumbles angrily as he see's the Jotun wench also step forward. He shot her a dark look and turned his back on her, a faint thought of a taking his revenge upon her and the righteous of Wotan that had so blighted her life warming him slightly despite the freezing wind. 





*Spoiler: OOC*
Show





*Signun Olavson*
M CN Northlander Slayer, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 17/17, *Speed* 
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 0, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  MW Longspear*  +5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  throwing axes (5)*  +5 (1d6+2, x2)
*  MW Comp Longbow (+2_ (30)*  +6 (1d8+2, x3)
*  Chain shirt (MW)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* None

----------


## Ghostfoot

Piloted by the skilled hands of Old Ljot and driven by strong men at the oars, the _Long Serpent_ is brought in as close to the ice shelf as she can. Still, the gap between the ship and the ice is at least 7 feet wide, and the frozen shore looks slippery. Jarl Olaf orders the oars on the landward side of the ship extended and held steady by the oarsman. 

"Run the oars!" barks Jarl Olaf and the other four huscarls bridge the gap to the ice shelf easily, to the cheers of their crewmates. Then it's your turn...

*Spoiler: Acrobatics DC10*
Show

DC 10 Acrobatics check to easily bridge the gap

Freyja (1d20)[17]
Bjorn (1d20-2)[2]
Elissa (1d20+2)[13]
Signy (1d20+1)[13]
Anna (1d20+5)[20]
Signun (1d20+8)[15]

Failure = Any character who gets in the water is treated as an unprotected character with a severe cold exposure. This condition remains until the PC changes into dry clothes or otherwise counters the cold. Any cold weather gear has it's benefits negated until dried.




> An unprotected character must make a Fortitude save once every 10 minutes (DC 15, +1 per previous check), taking 1d6 points of nonlethal damage on each failed save. A character who has the Survival skill may receive a bonus on this saving throw and might be able to apply this bonus to other characters as well. Characters wearing a cold weather outfit only need check once per hour for cold and exposure damage.
> 
> A character who takes any nonlethal damage from cold or exposure is beset by frostbite or hypothermia (treat her as fatigued). These penalties end when the character recovers the nonlethal damage she took from the cold and exposure.




You all make it across, although Bjorn manages to just barely, thumping his chest hard against the edge of the ice and dragging his legs in the frigid water. The cold soaks through his clothes, chilling him to the bone as he scrambles up onto the ice, One-Eyed Sven clutching a spear in one hand and offering his other helping Bjorn up, the thin old warrior clearly taking an interest in the wellbeing of you 'young ones'.

The other huscarls stand nearby - sullen swordsman Berg Geirson shaking his head at the unlucky start, youthful archer Young Ljot waiting for guidance and wild Vastaviklander mercenary Hauk Arinbjornson clutching his greataxe and grinning like a madman looking for a fight.

Jarl Olaf & Hallbjorn Bolverkson gather their battle gear and ready to 'run the oars' after you, but before the Jarl and his personal guard can join you, a sound like the Horns of Hel suddenly blasts through the still air. All eyes turn toward the great ice massif in the center of the berg as the braying blast sounds again, echoing off the surrounding waves. A great mist of ice crystals has arisen from the ice cliffs from the force of the horn blasts and drift in shimmering clouds around the cliff. Suddenly, the ice crystals begin to swirl and are picked up and swept along as if by a heavy wind that is suddenly issuing over the tops of the cliff and down toward the edges of the berg. The clouds of glittering ice descend toward you like a rapidly lowering veil, obscuring all in their path.

You have only moments before the gale-force blast of wind strikes you carrying the fog of ice crystals. Visibility is reduced to only a few inches in moments and even the loudest yells are drowned out by the howling blast. Everyone is coated with a layer of snow and fine ice as the howling wind threatens to knock you from your feet.

*Spoiler: Fort DC15 or knocked prone*
Show

Freyja (1d20+6)[14]
Bjorn (1d20+5)[16]
Elissa (1d20+4)[7]
Signy (1d20)[14]
Anna (1d20+2)[17]
Signun (1d20+4)[9]


*Spoiler: Everyone Fort DC15 vs nonlethal cold damage*
Show

Everyone: Fort DC15 or nonlethal cold damage (1d6)[*6*] + fatigued per above

Freyja (1d20+6)[21]
Bjorn (1d20+5)[7]
Elissa (1d20+4)[8]
Signy (1d20)[1]
Anna (1d20+2)[13]
Signun (1d20+4)[13]

Add any bonuses from equipment or survival skill to the above rolls.

The above effects are one-off and do not result in any ongoing checks vs exposure.


The gale lasts for a full 15 minutes and then, just as suddenly as it arrived, the wind disappears. The glittering blanket of ice and snow slowly settles to the ground, providing visibility once again, but the sight that it leaves is heartwrenching. The gaunt ice cliff and its descending vale stands as it did before, and the strange ice spires still rise high atop it. Only Bjorn and Anna still stand, although mounds of white indicate where the rest of your group lie covered in several inches of the white blanket. As the buried folk scramble to get free Bjorn and Anna rush to help them. Of the huscarls who came ashore with you, however, there is no sign. Looking seaward provides even more anguish. The ocean is a flat blue mirror, even the normal waves stilled in the wake of that hellish blast, and the _Long Serpent_ is nowhere in sight. You are alone on the sea and trapped on this island of ice.

The area that you find yourselves stranded on is a short but wide beach of ice and snow that runs inland on a gentle slope for 75 feet. It sits on the southern edge of the iceberg, and to the east and west are higher ice shelves that occasionally calve off chunks as large as a feasting hall. To the north lies the great ice summit surrounded by foreboding cliffs. Straight ahead, however, is an opening to a moderately steep valley that cuts through the glacier to the plateau high above.

After a few moments of taking in their surroundings, you hear the sound of a war horn echoing down from the cliffs above. You recognize it as the call of One-Eyed Svens hunting horn.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## farothel

Bjorn started out unlucky, with a fall in the water, although with only his legs.  But it still was cold and would remain so until his pants dried up, which could take a while.  Then the storm came and while he withstood it without being knocked down, he did feel the cold piercing his wet pants, draining the warmth out of him.  Using his shield to break the wind as much as possible, he could do little but wait until the wind died down, which it eventually did.

Anna had made the jump easily, because she had been on ships before and had learned to anticipate their movement.  Also, she was wearing less armour and had less equipment with her.  She was taken by surprise when the storm started blowing, but she mimicked Bjorn's use of his shield so she could stay up as well.  As soon as the storm was gone, and she wasn't sure why it had started or why it had stopped, but for now she had to help her comrades.

Then they looked around for their comrades and the Jarl but before they could find them, they heard One-Eyed Svens hunting horn.
"That way I think," Bjorn said, "I wonder how they managed to get up there.  Shall we go and have a look?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa digs herself mostly out of the snow, easily shaking off the worst of the frost.  "I've heard it said the gods show favor on the bold," she grumbles, with a notably more gruff voice than usual.  She glances to the sides, trying to brush the rest of the snow from her hair and clothing with questionable efficacy.  With a sour grimace, the wild woman spits into the sea.  "Old fool must've lied."  Without wasting more breath, she gathers herself and turns to help those of her companions still struggling to rise.  Anyone who accepts her help would notice a faintly increased increased projection of her jaws, though subtle enough to seem a play of the brightness.  Still, her shoulders seem vaguely wider too- like she's suddenly gained weight and hardiness.

When Sven's horn shatters the silence, she almost jump out of her furs.  "How in the hel?"  She stares up at the rise distrustfully.  "No man could have climbed that during that storm," she breathes, equal parts distrust and wonder.  Suddenly her expression is somewhat more humble (though no less irritated).  "Spirits rule this place...."

After a few moments, she ensures that the party is on their feet.  The wild woman shoulders a bulging pack onto with apparent ease and begins plodding towards the gap, using the first few steps to loose her bow and test her grip in the thick fur-lined gloves.  Her eyes squint against the sudden glare of the sun over the glistening snow, intensely suspicious of even the ground she treads.  Perhaps most surprisingly, her steps are sure and her pace is maybe unreasonable.  Despite the thick snow and bulky clothing, Elissa seems more at home than most have ever seen her.

*Spoiler: Elissa, starting the journey*
Show

*Elissa* 
F N Half Elf Feral Hunter, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 16/16, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Elven Curved blade (MW)*  +5 (1d10+1, 18-20, x2)
*Elven Branched Spear*  +4 (1d8+1, x3) (+2 attack to AoOs, Brace, Reach)
*Composite Longbow (+1 str)*  +4 (1d8+1, x3)
*Leather Lamellar (MW)*, *  Klar (leather)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 7
*Condition* Dirty Fighter: +1 damage when flanking 
1st level spells: 3/3
Using the bear animal focus for +2 to constitution.  Details get complicated, so I won't adjust the stat block unless we need it.

Thanks to cold weather gear (+5) and the cold-honed racial trait (+4), Elissa avoided the nonlethal damage.
(1d20+10)[*17*] perception 
(1d20+8)[*28*] survival (+1 more if she can find Sven's tracks, *or* +2 more to avoid terrain hazards)

----------


## farothel

"Just a moment, let me check something," Anna said, before she started singing softly for a moment.  It was a little spell she knew to know which way was north and with spirits involved, it might not be a bad idea to see if north was still where she thought it was.

*Spoiler: OOC action*
Show


I cast the 'know direction' cantrip to discern north and then try to fix a landmark.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Anna casts her little spell, confirming the direction ahead is true and that you don't appear to have been ensorcelled or disoriented.

Elissa searches the area, looking for any obvious tracks or hazards. The area around you has been blasted clear by the unnatural blizzard and gives up no further clues. Trekking forward towards the valley she finally notes the boot-prints of the four huscarls leading onward, somehow they must have found shelter and evaded the worst of the snowstorm to forge ahead.

The valley, a half-mile long cleft in the ice that rapidly changes from a moderate slope to a steeply graded climb. At its mouth, the valley is 800 feet wide, but it narrows as it climbs up to the heights above, another half a mile ahead. Along the walls of the valley are several ice caves, some barely large enough for a grown man to climb into, while others are quite deep and wide.

Along the lower part of the valley, the valley floor is fairly clean of debris and slopes gently up to a large hump of glacial ice in the middle valley zone. The walls of the lower valley are pierced with an abundance of caves, most of them fairly large  cave mouths more than a dozen feet in diameter. None of the caves is less than 50 feet up sheer cliffs of ice.

The ice cliffs are slick (DC 30 Climb check). Sunlight baths the western canyon walls with light and warmth. The ice around some of these caves is a different color than the rest, running from deep blues to dark purples.

*Spoiler: Perception DC18 - Freyja only*
Show

Freyja (1d20+4)[20]
Bjorn (1d20+2)[8]
Elissa (1d20+10)[16]
Signy (1d20)[11]
Anna (1d20+5)[8]
Signun (1d20+6)[8]

Freyja notes that unusually the ice around the caves shows no sign of melt in the sunlight.

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Signy Stone-Eye*

Signy struggles on, furs clutched tight as she shives against the cold, dustings of snow still clinging to her hair from where Anna & Bjorn had to dig her free. 

Nevertheless the stoically keeps up, her furrowed brows and grim set mouth the only indications of the discomfort she feels in her bones from the numbing cold. 



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Signy Stone-Eye*
F N Human (Northlander) Sorcerer (Cunning Woman), *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 10/10, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 10, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 0, *Ref* 0, *Will* 3, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*touch Evil Eye*  +2 (+1 BAB, +1 Point Blank) (1d6+1 (+1 Point Blank), 20)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 18
*Condition* 
* Fatigued: A fatigued character can neither run nor charge and takes a 2 penalty to Strength and Dexterity. Doing anything that would normally cause fatigue causes the fatigued character to become exhausted. After 8 hours of complete rest, fatigued characters are no longer fatigued.

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

The savagery of the storm had been rough and a surprise. She looked at the others as she climbed out of the snow drift, a look of relief that all seemed fine. *"A fine breath of Thrym that was"* she mutters to others as she pulls herself free and stamps through the snow in her heavy boots wrapping the thick fur cloaks around her. *"We must find the Jarl and the others before night falls."* At the sarcasm and harsh uncaring words from Signun she sneers, *"Some of us value our oaths,"*

Marching inland with the others as she follows Elissa's tracking, the giantess walking with spear and shield in hand, the spear being used to probe the snow for rifts or crevasses in front of her she looks at the peak in the heart of the ice shelf and speaks with Elissa, *"A wondrous view Elissa, but it does not seem natural, look, even the ice does not melt with the sun's glare. This place seems toughed by the Gods, though for good or for ill I cannot tell."*

As they march up past the caves she'll keep an eye out and if she see's a big one she'll pause and point, *"Shall we explore the cave? It may be good to have a place to retreat to if we have need?"*







*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_ 

Cold Weather Stuff:
Cold weather outfit (+5), MW gloves (+2, -1 ACP), Mukuluk boots (+1 cold, -1 balance)

----------


## DrK

*Signun Olavson*



Signun has paused on reaching the ice floe. *A fine dance there"* he laughs slightly as he watches Bjorn splash in the icy water, *"Try not to freeze my friend..."* he offers as sarcastic if un wanted advice. As they take account of themselves and realise the other hurscals and the Jarl are missing he shrugs, *"Aye, well if the Jarl has been trapped in a snowy tomb guess it'll be more treasures for the rest of us..."* he laughs loudly in face of the wind at the thought, a hint of madness in his expression as he stands with bow in hand staring at the centre of the island.

Pushing inland with the others he nods as cool approval to Elissa's tracking before turning to Signy, *"So witch, can your spells tell us what has caused this obviously haunted place to be? What manner of creatures, and therefore treasures will be frozen here?"* he grins again, eyes wild and jogs up to the front of the group shrouded in his furs he marches confidently up the long slopes, eyes ahead not looking at the caves to either side. 




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Survival tracking (1d20+5)[*20*]
*Signun Olavson*
M CN Northlander Slayer, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 17/17, *Speed* 
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 0, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  MW Longspear*  +5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  throwing axes (5)*  +5 (1d6+2, x2)
*  MW Comp Longbow (+2_ (30)*  +6 (1d8+2, x3)
*  Chain shirt (MW)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* None

----------


## farothel

Bjorn had been moving in the back of the group, covering the backdoor, but still not entirely well from his little dunk in the ice cold water.  He didn't really felt like climbing, but he knew they would have to at some point.
"Let's hope it's for good," he said to Freyja, "Might not be a bad idea to get into a cave.  At least we're out of the elements tonight.  I have some equipment that might help, but my legs are still numb from the cold, so best if you lead.  As soon as we have some ropes up, it should be easy for everybody to get up"

Anna had been looking in wonder at the environment.  It was weird and there were certainly influences, as Freyja had said, but it was still a place of wonder.
"Don't worry," she said to the young huscarl, "I know a spell to make you light as a feather should you fall.  I can't do it for everybody of course, but if the rope hangs and people are careful, it shouldn't be necessary.  And I also have a rope that we can use for the climb."

----------


## Farmerbink

"The caves hold no safety for us," Elissa answers, doggedly pressing onward.  "Without firewood, Bjorn will only freeze to death a bit slower out of the wind."  The wild woman stops only long enough to speak plainly to her companions. 

She points to the nearby castle, looming disturbingly in the narrow canyon.  "Would that we find the Jarl today, it would be a blessing.  But if we don't get in those walls and find fire, I doubt Bjorn sees another sunrise.  Sven is a knowledgable hunter.  He will be seeking shelter as well."  

Her gaze returns to the valley.  "It is there."  With single-minded persistence, she trudges on.

----------


## farothel

"Indeed, let's move on," Bjorn said, trudging along.  He hoped they would reach the castle soon, at least before the darkness.  There was little else they could do but move on, so he called upon his last reserves to move in the cold.

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Signy Stone-Eye*

"There is magic at play here. Even a blind fool could see that there was nothing natural about that blizzard. But was it a sign from the Gods or the opening gambit of a pact-bound seiðman to be hoisted upon our spears? Tell me when you find something more. The rest of this place looks normal enough to me. Any treasures you seek must surely be in that palace. Let's see if your courage matches your greed."

A brief smile crossing her face as she speaks to Signun, evidence that her own greed and curiosity is equally piqued.

"We should be alert for something flammable to set ourselves a fire. Bjorn's mastery of the axe is no good to us if we have to leave him frozen in the snow. He needs warmth, or at very least to be rid of the damp."

"Oh, what is this? Look who the Norns deliver to us. Heltinne! We fared you gone, with the _Long Serpent_. But here you are", Signy's comments not so much welcoming as observational.




*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Signy Stone-Eye*
F N Human (Northlander) Sorcerer (Cunning Woman), *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 10/10, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 10, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 0, *Ref* 0, *Will* 3, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*touch Evil Eye*  +2 (+1 BAB, +1 Point Blank) (1d6+1 (+1 Point Blank), 20)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 18
*Condition* 
* Fatigued: A fatigued character can neither run nor charge and takes a 2 penalty to Strength and Dexterity. Doing anything that would normally cause fatigue causes the fatigued character to become exhausted. After 8 hours of complete rest, fatigued characters are no longer fatigued.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Your elation, or at least surprise, at being joined by your companion Heltinne is all of a sudden cut short as you hear a skittering, chattering sound coming from within the nearest cave...faint, but growing with every heart beat. With dawning realisation you recognise the familiar sounds of the cursed ice imps that accosted you in the darkness upon the Moors of Hordaland. From the shadows a glittering cloud, like floating shards of ice, swoops toward you. Only as it nears can you make out the thousands of tiny winged demons of ice with feral claws and fanged maws that comprise it. 

*Spoiler: info & initiative*
Show

2 swarms of outsider-type creatures. Similar to what you fought previously but these are teeny tiny versions in swarm-formation.

Sceadugengan check 
Will DC13 or shaken

Freyja (1d20+3)[20]
Bjorn (1d20)[10]
Elissa (1d20+3)[19]
Signy (1d20+3)[12]
Anna (1d20+3)[6]
Signun (1d20)[16]
Heltinne (1d20+4)[5]

No surprise

Initiative
Freyja (1d20+1)[21]
Bjorn (1d20+5)[16]
Elissa (1d20+5)[17]
Signy (1d20)[10]
Anna (1d20+2)[16]
Signun (1d20+5)[19]
Heltinne (1d20+1)[5]
swarms (1d20+6)[16]


*Spoiler: map*
Show



*=> Freyja, Signun, Elissa*

----------


## Farmerbink

"Gods be with us," Elissa breathes, visibly disturbed by the sight.  "Companions, we may need to flee this foe!  What blade can kill so many?"  For the moment, she holds firm, unsure how best to attack.  

*Spoiler: Elissa, round 1*
Show

*Elissa* 
F N Half Elf Feral Hunter, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 16/16, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Elven Curved blade (MW)*  +5 (1d10+1, 18-20, x2)
*Elven Branched Spear*  +4 (1d8+1, x3) (+2 attack to AoOs, Brace, Reach)
*Composite Longbow (+1 str)*  +4 (1d8+1, x3)
*Leather Lamellar (MW)*, *  Klar (leather)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 7
*Condition* Dirty Fighter: +1 damage when flanking 
1st level spells: 3/3

For now, I'll use the bow and pray these things can be damaged by weapons at all.
Activate aspect of the tiger as a swift action for +2 dex
Attack the left swarm with longbow:
(1d20+5)[*17*] attack
(1d20+5)[*22*] CC (25, x3)
(1d8+1)[*3*] damage
(2d8+2)[*4*] crit bonus

----------


## farothel

"Stay in the sun," Anna shouted as she noticed what exactly was coming at them, "they don't like sun, water and fire."

----------


## DrK

*Signun Olavson*



Signun spits outa  curse a he spies the swarm flowing towards him through the air. At Anna's words he looks back and makes sure he is in the sun before levelling his bow and joining Elissa in launching an arrow into the swarm. *"Stay in the sun you say, precious little of that here..."* he snarls




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




Move action : Studied target on closet swarm
- attack (1d20+7)[*16*] dam (1d8+3)[*6*]

*Signun Olavson*
M CN Northlander Slayer, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 17/17, *Speed* 
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 0, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  MW Longspear*  +5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  throwing axes (5)*  +5 (1d6+2, x2)
*  MW Comp Longbow (+2_ (30)*  +6 (1d8+2, x3)
*  Chain shirt (MW)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* None

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

Freyja feels fear striking her heart as she see's the ice fey stream out of the cave. *"Not again..." "* she mutters glancing left and right at her companions. *""Faith in the Gods.."* she shouts louder as she advances slightly to draw the creature's ire, *"Get behind me, retreat and  stay in the light".*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Advance 10ft and ready to stab at them 
- AoO (1d20+8)[*28*] dam (2d6+4)[*15*]
- Readied action (1d20+8)[*23*] dam (2d6+4)[*9*]


*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_ 

Cold Weather Stuff:
Cold weather outfit (+5), MW gloves (+2, -1 ACP), Mukuluk boots (+1 cold, -1 balance)

----------


## Ghostfoot

The roiling clouds of ice mephits course forward, the tiny sparkling devils each a glimmer of utter chaos. Elissa shoots into one group, the arrow lost harmlessly amidst the cloud. She feels a primordial will respond, the elemental minds affronted by her actions. Her blades begin to grow unnaturally cold as the presence of the beings affects the metal. Signun shoots too, his arrow equally unable to find a mark.

Freyja lashes out as the fiends envelop her, massive spear smashing many of the tiny creatures to the ground as she hits for *5* & *2* damage. Even as she sends many of them to shatter into fine ice crystals the remaining multitudes scratch and claw at her, inflicting *4* damage plus an additional *1* cold damage.

*Spoiler: info & rolls*
Show

Elissa miss
Signun miss
Freyja hits x2. Swarm has DR/5 and half damage vs piercing.

swarm chill metal vs Elissa will save DC14 (1d20+3)[12]

swarm vs Freyja
swarm damage (1d6)[4]
Freyja Ref DC13 (1d20+2)[14] vs cold aura 5ft (1d4)[2] cold damage (halved) + sickened 3 rounds (negated)

It will cost 1 move action if you want to move out of the shade into the sunlight


*=> Party*

----------


## farothel

Anna decided to take her own advice of retreating into the sun.  She wasn't going to stay where they were strong.  If they wanted her, they would have to come into the sun and suffer.  There she took her bastard sword and shield and waited for the creatures to come to her.

Bjorn on the other hand, decided to help his companion.  While he was still cold, maybe a fight would warm him up a bit.  He had a cold iron sword, which he knew would work better against fey creatures.  So using that, he moved in and hacked away at the little critters.

*Spoiler: OOC Bjorn round 1*
Show


move to M20, then attack
cold iron shortsword attack: (1d20+4)[*19*] for damage: (1d6+2)[*6*]



*Spoiler: OOC Anna round 1*
Show


move into the sun, draw bastard sword

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

As the others spent their months in Silvermeade Hall enjoying their celebrated status, Heltinne disappeared for a period of time.  When her companions joined the migration to Halstead, she was conspicuously absent.  By the time they had joined the jarl for his journey into waters unknown for fame, wealth and glory, everyone presumed she was on some holy journey without them.  Therefore it was a great surprise when the others noticed the woman standing at the bow of the ship one evening, eyes on the horizon as the wind and spray plastered her simple clothes against her body.  She wore a few furs, but much less than any of her shipmates - it was as if the cold didn't touch her ...

She still bore the spear they all remember, although at her waste was a fey-bane morning star and a strange lump.  When she turned, as if she could sense eyes upon her, everyone could see the lump was a head, complete with matted hair and wild eyes, staring blankly forth.  She joined the group and nodded her head for a moment.  Greetings, heroes.  I am pleased to join you once more ... perhaps this time we shall shake the very heavens, yes?  Glancing down, she gave them a small smile.  Even Mad Astrid could not escape her destiny ... 

During their downtime, Heltinne told the others of her journey back to the cave they had left the witch at.  She found a small tunnel, filled with dried blood where someone had obviously dug their way out.  Over the course of the next week, the seeress followed the trail and found Astrid attempting a ritual beyond her ken.  Heltinne did not go into further details, but simply said, Her debt is paid."

Upon surviving the storm on the small island of ice, Heltinne felt a chill that went beyond the cold.  There was powerful sorcery afoot ... magicks that might keep them from returning to mortal lands.  With her spear at the ready, she followed the others quietly, eyes searching for signs of the source.  When the sounds of imps echoed forth and the swarms of ice fey appeared, she simply growled low in her throat.  At the shout of the creatures' weaknesses, she paused and glanced back at Anna.  

Water, you say?  Then let it rain death ...  Moving forward into the sun, Heltinne muttered a quick incantation then gestured to the swarm of creatures.  A downpour of water coalesced over the creatures, spraying them before falling to the ground and disappearing in moments. 
_OOC - Move action to the sun.  Cast create water (4 gallons at this level) and let them yahoos have it!  Dam - (4d4)[13]

Hopefully this is a cantrip for the win!_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1  W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (4/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

As the swarm of angry spirits surround her freezing her flesh and tearing at her skin she winces, memories of the others ones that had near killed her coming back unbidden. As the water rains down around her she spins and steps back into the light thrusting and swinging with her spear




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Retreat 15ft into the light and then stab the swarm

Attack (1d20+8)[*12*] dam (2d6+4)[*11*]
AoO if needed (1d20+8)[*19*] dam (2d6+4)[*9*]

*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 17/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_ 

Cold Weather Stuff:
Cold weather outfit (+5), MW gloves (+2, -1 ACP), Mukuluk boots (+1 cold, -1 balance)

----------


## DrK

*Signun Olavson*

Seeing the swarm engulf Freyja there is  whispered, _"Unlucky Jotun witch...."_ before a nod and then a _"Aye, the sunlight you say!"_ and he jogs further into the light before launching another arrow at the swarm flapping around. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




Move action : walk into the light
Shoot the swarm (1d20+6)[*19*] dam (1d8+3)[*9*]

*Signun Olavson*
M CN Northlander Slayer, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 17/17, *Speed* 
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 0, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  MW Longspear*  +5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  throwing axes (5)*  +5 (1d6+2, x2)
*  MW Comp Longbow (+2_ (30)*  +6 (1d8+2, x3)
*  Chain shirt (MW)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* None

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bjorn leaps forward to assist Freyja, sword slashing at the little mites for *1* damage. As everyone else shifts back seeking the safety of the sunlight Heltinne draws on her innate powers. A vortex of water whips into reality, swirling about Freyja and the horde of icy mephits dousing them for *13* damage. The mad little creatures quickly melt and clump together, little more than frigid piles of slush amidst so much more ice and snow.

The remaining creatures shriek and flee skittering en masse back into their caves where you hear them continue to shriek and babble. Other twittering swarms join the cacophony, none daring to emerge from their caves into the sunlight but visible flittering within the shadows. The shrieking seems not just directed at yourselves, as many of them  hurl small snowballs and shards of ice at each other, occasionally one or two of the wee devils scrapping and wrestling with those from another cave.

It seems for now, while you remain out in the chasm in the sunlight away from the caves, that you are quite safe from the swarms of creatures...

----------


## farothel

"So they don't like the sun and they don't come in it," Anna said, "meaning that as long as we stay in the sun we should be safe.  Unfortunately that will only last until tonight, by then we need shelter or a way to deal with all these permanently.  So what now, move on?"

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

With the fey fled, Heltinne stood for a moment, eyes scanning the caves where the creatures hit and chittered.  At Anna's comment, she turned a grim gaze to the bard.  I do not know you well, but agree with you assessment, skald.  Therefore, I suggest we deal with as many as we can now.  The gods will bless us with as much water as we can drink ... or use.

The oracle approached the nearest cave in the sunlight and peered in.  She called upon her innate connection to the gods and brought water down on swarm upon swarm, clearly intent on eradicating the foul creatures.  
_OOC - She plans on taking care of the situation before they attack us at night ... unless someone tells her this is contrary to what we should be doing.  I do not wish to cause a permanent rift between us and the fey world, and if it's perceived as particularly evil, she will not do it.  

Do we need a roll?  KS - (1d20)[2]  +6 for Planes, +5 for geography, +4 for religion/arcana/local/history.  No nature
EDIT: So said ... and yet, so typical_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1  W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (4/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## farothel

Bjorn followed her, just in case something else should come out of these caves, something that couldn't be taken out with a bucket of water.  And moving around also kept him warmer.

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa stays cautiously in the sunlight, plunging her blade into the snow as it becomes more unpleasant to even carry.  She approaches Heltinne, glancing at the many caves, dotting the walls of the valley they traverse.  "I can relate to the desire, but I think this a fool's errand.  We cannot hope to kill every swarm in every cave before nightfall, and any left alive after would be free to come _into_ the caves to assault us."  

Once more, her eyes fall upon the citadel, for the moment getting no closer.  "Best we take shelter in there.  I think a night in this wasteland would well be the death of us all."

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne paused for a moment, then shrugged her shoulders.  I do not know how many caves there are ... nor how many sprites there be.  But if the group wishes to move on, so be it.  This battle will be tougher should night catch us.  
_OOC - I don't have a problem pressing on._ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1  W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (4/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## farothel

"If we don't move, we're never going to find shelter in time," Anna said, "not to mention that you probably can't reach all the way into those caves with that spell.  Maybe if or when we camp at night, if possible, we put a moat with water around our camp.  That should keep them out."

Looking around, she got her bearings back and moved in the direction of the castle, trying to stay in the sun as much as possible.

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne raised an eye at the new companion.  "Aye ... I've agreed to move on.  Let us away ..."  She turned to join the group in making haste for the interior of the island.  "I do wonder at the magicks of this island ... there is much sorcery at play, and I do not fully understand it's purpose or source.  We should all keep this in mind as we press forward.  There may be many strange things afoot."
_OOC - I don't have a problem pressing on._ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1  W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (4/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Ghostfoot

Heltinne sends torrents of water gushing into the closest caves, resulting in much twittering and shrieking from the skulking sprites within. The crescendo quickly diminishes as the creatures retreat into the depths of the caves and it becomes evident that you have driven the swarms back, for now.

Keen to find a source of warmth, and to reach the ice palace before nightfall, you press on. After 800 feet of so, beyond the gentler slopes of the lower valley rises a hump of glacial ice. It separates the lower reaches from the middle reaches of the valley. Halfway across the glacial rise is a 30-foot-wide crevasse filled with icy mist. It blocks passage up the valley completely.

*Spoiler: Details*
Show

The glacial rise is relatively easy to climb (only if moving faster than 25% speed it requires a DC15 Acrobatics check).

30ft wide crevasse blocks your path up the valley.

Icy mist fills the crevasse. Your vision is blocked at 10ft down.

Climbing up and out of the valley to go around the crevasse looks quite tricky (Climb DC30).

Climbing down into the crevasse looks quite easy (well, _easier_ - Climb DC15).

Perception DC18
Freyja (1d20+4)[17]
Bjorn (1d20+2)[3]
Elissa (1d20+10)[26]
Signy (1d20)[5]
Anna (1d20+5)[19]
Signun (1d20+6)[10]
Heltinne (1d20+7)[24]

=> Elissa, Anna & Heltinne hear the sound of lapping surf far below.

How to overcome this obstacle?  :Small Smile:

----------


## farothel

"Where's a handy tree when you need one," Bjorn said when he noticed the crevasse.  Knowing about the swarms of little critters running around and certainly not knowing a lot more, he was hesitant to climb into into the misty crevasse, but he also knew he was not enough of a climber to go any other way, even with his climbing gear.

"Or a gust of wind spell," muttered Anna, while she quickly cast a spell to detect any magic into the mist to feel if there was something magical down there.  She looked at the others.
"I don't think I can climb those hills," she said, indicating the hills around the valley.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy looks about, peering down into the mist and sneers in frustration and disdain at the physical obstacle, but doesn't offer up any helpful ideas.

Anna uses her innate abilities to scan the area for magic and finds no magical auras of note.

----------


## farothel

"No magic," Anna said, "at least not that I can find.  But those swarms can probably survive in the mist, so we have to be very careful.  I think we best rope ourselves together so nobody gets lost in the mist."

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne nodded absently at Anna.  "Should we chose the ravine, aye.  However, is there another way?  If we have rope and a hook, we could climb across.  I hear water down there, and do not relish being trapped in mist with likely frigid waters ... and no idea if the way up is as easy as the way down.

It seldom is ..."
_OOC - I can't see my equipment right now, but do we have any climbing gear by chance amongst the group?  Or at least rope?_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1  W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (4/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## farothel

"I have rope," Bjorn said at the same time as Anna.  Bjorn looked at both sides for some location to tie up a rope.
"I have full climber's gear," Bjorn added, "but we need a spot to attach the rope, and preferably put two ropes so you can stand on one and hold to the other."

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa frowns deeply.  "I hear it too," she grumbles to Heltinne.  Glancing around the valley, her frown only sharpens into a true scowl.  "I don't see any other choice.  Lend me a rope and I will descend first.  Perhaps it comes closer together at the bottom.  Even if not, if we tarry too long trying to decide, we'll all die with nightfall anyway."

She takes the time to get a rope attached, preferably held by Bjorn and another, and moves to the edge to begin her descent.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Assuming a rope confers even a +1, Elissa can successfully climb down with a take 10.  Then we can find out what we find at the bottom, at least.

----------


## Ghostfoot

You affix the rope to a piton hammered into the ice. Bjorn steps up to further support the weight as Elissa grips the rope and slips over the edge to begin her descent, quickly disappearing from sight into the icy mist...

*Spoiler: Elissa only*
Show

She descends into the crevasse. The climb is easy, if a little unsettling as her vision is obscured beyond 10ft by the chill fog. After a brief 20ft descent she comes to a solid ledge (5ft deep) running along the chasm wall. The drop continues, and she doesn't immediately see anything else of note.

Continue descending?

*Spoiler: OOC Climb skill*
Show

If I read the Climb skill correctly, having a rope with a (rock/ ice) wall to brace against turns the descent into an easy DC5.

Climber's Kit gives a +2 circumstance bonus.

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne waited quietly, listening as Elissa climbed down.  She mental measured the distance, wondering if one of the group could toss a hook across and find purchase. 
 It might be difficult, but it would be infinitely easier than climbing around this glacier ... and likely safer than plunging too deeply into the mists.  
_OOC - Just waiting it out :)_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1  W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (4/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Farmerbink

"There's a ledge here," Elissa calls upward into the mists that now obscure her companions.  "Seems to run the length of the chasm, but I can't tell if it will help cross in any way.  I'm gonna see what's a little lower!"  She tests the rope once more for heft and begins to cautiously step over the (new) ledge, and further downward into the mists.

----------


## farothel

"Okay," Bjorn shouts as he keeps ready to pull her back out, "be careful."

Anna keeps a watch around, while the others are working on crossing the chasm.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Elissa holds tightly to the rope and lowers herself down further, over the new ledge. She descends the chasm wall, heading deeper, her vision still obscured.

As she eventually nears the end of the rope, some 50ft from her companions on the surface above, she observes a natural bridge of ice jutting perpendicular to the chasm wall. It is narrow, only 2ft or so wide, but is a couple of metres thick and looks solid enough. It disappears into the mist but logically you expect it should span the chasm and link to the far side.

----------


## Farmerbink

"There's a bridge down here!" Elissa calls, a bit louder for the extra distance- but not _loudly,_ as sound carries freely up the mostly sheer walls.  "Is there.... any more rope?  I'm not sure I can cross without untying myself, and that seems unhelpful at best."

----------


## farothel

"We can have more rope, but well have to tie the second rope to the first," Bjorn shouted back, "Give us a moment."

While he kept the first rope in his hands for now, he let one of the others, preferably someone with experience as a sailor and therefore knots, to tie the ropes together.

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne moved forward to help.  "Do you have pitons or spikes?  We should secure the rope here, so that we have a way back if necessary.  Then we can go one at a time, do you think?"
_OOC - I got the impression there was enough rope amongst us.  And Heltinne will use guidance to hel skill checks as necessary.  Or mage hand as required._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1  W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (4/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## farothel

"I have some," Bjorn said, "if you hold the rope for a moment, I'll dig them out."
When Heltinne had the rope, he went into his climbing kit to the the necessary equipment to put a piton in the ice they could tie the rope to.
"If any of us is good at climbing, maybe he or she can stay behind to make sure the rope is loose again, as we might need it again later.  Put the rope around you so we can pull you up on the other side if needed."

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne held the rope while Bjorn worked, commenting to the group, "I am certainly not the best at climbing, but I think I can manage with a rope ... and some assistance from the beyond."  Once they were done with ensuring a return path, Heltinne joined the others in joining Elsa.  
_OOC - I guess we press onwards? Ideally H will take 10 on the climb, which hopefully is enough with a rope.  She'll use guidance on herself and anyone who needs it._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1  W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (4/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Ghostfoot

The party organises the ropes, preparing for the challenge at hand. As Elissa starts to make her way carefully across the ice span the rest of your group begins to descend. The descent is challenging but manageable, even Signy and Bjorn able to do so with much care and effort. 

Elissa carefully steps across the bridge, shuffling one step at a time. Her vision of the cliff face is quickly obscuring by the fog and she has little bearing whatsoever - only the narrow ice beneath her feet, the rope trailing and the sloshing of water far below. Still, the unnerving experience doesn't last long as she soon spies ahead of her the far wall of the chasm, evidently only 20ft across as it has narrowed this far down. Disappointingly, perhaps, there is no welcoming gate on the other side of the crevasse, simply a predictable rough ice face to be climbed.

Behind her the rest of the party is halfway down the icy cliff face and beginning to cross the span too, there being nowhere else to find footing. Signun brings up the rear, gathering the rope securely about him as he does.

*Spoiler: Next steps*
Show

Elissa to climb up? DC15 to be the first, without aid of rope.

And yes, you can Take 10 on all these Climb checks.

----------


## Farmerbink

On the far side of the chasm, Elissa pauses to regain her bearing and composure.  More than a little glad for the meagre reassurance of the rope, she simply stands with one gloved hand on the ice, breathing slowly.  She lets her eyes close and focuses on her heartbeat for a few more moments, and when she opens them, seems to blink a few times in understanding.  "Someone come across," she calls.  "With the rope secured on both ends, even if only to one of us, you can use it as a guide and third point."  

As she braces her feet and tightens her grip on the rope, spirits of the wild suffuse her limbs and her shoulders broaden almost imperceptibly.  A bit better prepared to hold fast if the person in the middle slips, she braces herself against the wall and pulls the rope as tight as she can.  

With her companions (eventually) safely crossed to her side, she contemplates the rough icy face before her.  Her shoulders return to their normal size and shape as the spirits respond to her need.  In the same moments, her hands thicken and grow more muscular.  Her feet even bend a little within her boots as one toe shifts to oppose the others.  Bolstered by spirits she doesn't even know, she begins to climb, having no difficulty thanks to their aid.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Gonna use the animal focus ability for strength when her companions cross, in case it matters at all.  I think it's just RP, but I want to lean into that detail since it's a big part of who she is.

Then, when everyone has gathered on her side of the bridge, she'll apply the monkey focus for a +4 competence bonus to strength.  With a newly modified +8, the climb back up is easily take-10 able, even with a few potential penalties.

----------


## farothel

With the rope in place, Anna moved down, taking her time so she wouldn't slip.  It was a lot easier with the rope and with her crampons.  Bjorn went after her and also took his time.  As soon as Elissa got back up to the other side, they also climbed up, again happy that the rope was there.  Between that and the crampons it wasn't difficult to climb, but she was still happy it was over.

"So, what does it look like on this side," Anna said while she looked around to see where they had to go now.

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne waited until the ropes were secure and followed, albeit slower than the rest.  Once she was with the others, she waited as Elissa climbed the next portion, providing her with guidance from the spirits themselves.  "Have a care, but know the ancestors smile upon you." 
_OOC - Casting guidance on Elissa ... and anyone else making the climb (herself included, when it's Hel's turn)_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1  W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (4/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Ghostfoot

Elissa arises from the icy fog on the far side of the chasm. Looking back she can see down the valley and back out to the sea where they alighted from the _Long Serpent_. By her reckoning you must be about half way to the mysterious ice palace by now. With great skill and a bit of effort she secures the rope and asisst the others to climb. Before long you are all up out of the chasm and ready to proceed onwards up the valley.

The middle portion of the valley passes under an area where the canyon walls close together to only 60 feet apart at the top, and barely 30 feet apart on the valley floor. The walls are covered in layers of snow over the ice here. The snow packs the cave mouths in the canyon walls and piles in drifts on every ledge and along the clifftops. Icicles droop down from the canyons ledges, forming long, twisted spines that drip water on the sunny side of the valley. Humps of snow from which shards of broken ice protrude cover the floor of the valley.

*Spoiler: Knowledge (Nature) or Survival DC12*
Show

Knowledge (Nature) DC12
Elissa (1d20+4)[18]
Signy Stone-Eye (1d20+3)[14]
Anna Sagewood (1d20+2)[6]

Survival DC12
Freyja Skirlaug (1d20+4)[23]
Bjorn Ulgardson (1d20+5)[25]
Elissa (1d20+8)[23]
Signy Stone-Eye (1d20)[6]
Anna Sagewood (1d20)[13]
Signun Olavson (1d20+4)[18]
Heltinne Thrainsdottir (1d20+1)[9]

There is great avalanche danger here and several such collapses have occurred in the past  including one recently. Anyone aware of the avalanche danger (that's all of you, assuming you tell Heltinne) who makes a DC 13 Wisdom check is able to walk carefully and keep quiet enough to avert disaster. On a failed check, the noise echoes up the canyon, and small amounts of snow rain down from above while a massive icicle crashes down ahead of the party. Traveling through this portion of the canyon requires a total of three Wisdom checks with a +2 modifier to the DC for each failed check. If two checks are failed by anyone, each PC must make a DC 12 Reflex check or be hit by falling ice for 1d8 points of bludgeoning damage. If anyone fails all three checks... :Small Eek: 

=> if you choose to proceed, let's have 4x Wisdom saves and a DC12 Reflex save (just in case) please.


*=> Party*

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Signy Stone-Eye*

"'Ware, my warriors." says Signy, "The ice and snow here is unstable. Something has caused it to collapse recently - see over there, and there. Fresh falls."

*Spoiler: OOC - Avalanche rolls*
Show

Wisdom DC13 (1d20)[15] Pass

If needed:

Wisdom DC13 (1d20)[2] Fail
Wisdom DC13+ (1d20)[14] Fail (vs DC15)
Wisdom DC13+ (1d20)[17] Pass (vs DC17)

Reflex DC12 (1d20+1)[17] Pass

=> Safe...?

 



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Signy Stone-Eye*
F N Human (Northlander) Sorcerer (Cunning Woman), *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 10/10, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 10, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 0, *Ref* 0, *Will* 3, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*touch Evil Eye*  +2 (+1 BAB, +1 Point Blank) (1d6+1 (+1 Point Blank), 20)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 18
*Condition* 
* Fatigued: A fatigued character can neither run nor charge and takes a 2 penalty to Strength and Dexterity. Doing anything that would normally cause fatigue causes the fatigued character to become exhausted. After 8 hours of complete rest, fatigued characters are no longer fatigued.

----------


## farothel

"I'll hold my shield above me to protect me," Bjorn said, "when I'm across, I can slide the shield back and someone else can do the same if needed."
He moved slowly, shield held above him to protect himself from falling ice.  When he's on the other side he slide the shield back if someone needs it.

Anna used her own shield to do the same, holding it above her to protect herself from falling ice.

*Spoiler: OOC Bjorn and Anna checks*
Show


*Bjorn:* 
wisdom 1: (1d20)[*5*]
wisdom 2: (1d20)[*6*]
wisdom 3: (1d20)[*3*]
wisdom 4: (1d20)[*14*]
reflex: (1d20+2)[*20*]


*Anna:* 
wisdom 1: (1d20)[*16*]
wisdom 2: (1d20)[*20*]
wisdom 3: (1d20)[*5*]
wisdom 4: (1d20)[*4*]
reflex: (1d20+5)[*25*]

----------


## Farmerbink

"Hold, friends."  Elissa advises.  "Though it is unsteady, it can be made safer with perhaps some effort.'  She spends several long minutes looking up at the cliffs, trying to find the most unsteady portion of loose snow and debris.  

Her eyes still upward, they narrow into almonds with vertical, avian slits.  Peering intently, she comments, "If we can jostle some of the debris, we could cause an avalanche while we are prepared to avoid the worst of it.  The crossing should be made much safer, if perhaps more strenuous as we would have to climb over more loose debris."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm assuming that loosening much of the material will indeed make it safer, and that Elissa can infer as much.  

Using the animal focus for perception.  If needed: 
(1d20+7)[*8*] perception
(1d20+4)[*14*] know geography

(1d20+3)[*11*] generic wisdom #1

Assuming Elissa can see a suitable place, I'd like to use either nearby stones or ice, or even her longbow to knock some of the ice loose and trigger an avalanche while we're still fairly distant from the danger zone.  I'll assume the bow is apt, and roll an attack for that purpose: (1d20+6)[*13*] (counting the bonus from an animal focus shift to dexterity).

Edit: wow those rolls :(

----------


## DrK

*Signun Olavson*


Signun had dropped down craefully and crossed the icy bridge warily, if relatively easiily before scrambling up the icy rock face with his crampons and ice axe helping as he gathered in the rope behind them. Reaching the top he paused, looking at the narrow canyon with a suspicious look, _"Well this is as much fun as a trip into a giant's crotch."_ he mutters, _"Icicles look like Fenrir's teeth going to snap us up in a single bite eh..."_

Wearily and with some trepidation he starts edging forward, watching the lip above carefully, and eventually he slips, dropping to a knee, a massive spear of icv shattering beside him. Happy he turns and spies the giantess slipping, topping towards the cliff wall. Watching he looks briefly up at the distant sky, a snarled _"Thrymr's ****.."_ as it all goes wrong



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



4 Wisdom checks = 2 Pass then 2 Fails and a passed Reflex save
if more are needed for other people's icicles then (1d20+6)[*10*] (1d20+6)[*17*] (1d20+6)[*9*] (1d20+6)[*13*]


*Signun Olavson*
M CN Northlander Slayer, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 17/17, *Speed* 
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 0, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  MW Longspear*  +5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  throwing axes (5)*  +5 (1d6+2, x2)
*  MW Comp Longbow (+2_ (30)*  +6 (1d8+2, x3)
*  Chain shirt (MW)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* None

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

Freyja had dropped down and edged across the bridge, every faint creak and crack filling her with dread, aware she bulked more than the smaller non-juton around her. She breathed a prayer to the all father as she reached the far side and nodded to the others. *"Here, let me help..."* she offered as she lifted them up the icy cliffs as far as she could stretch before pulling herself up andover the cliff edge.

The jaws oft he canyon beyond were not reassuring, but she made good progress, a mixture of caution and prayers to Odin before she felt her leg slip, a brief scream was all she muster as she toppled and slammed her massive 350lbs (inc. equipment) of bulk into the treacherous canyon wall.......




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



4 FAILED Wis checks  :Small Eek:  and a failed Reflex save (natural 1)

*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_ 

Cold Weather Stuff:
Cold weather outfit (+5), MW gloves (+2, -1 ACP), Mukuluk boots (+1 cold, -1 balance)

----------


## Ghostfoot

With dawning realisation you see that the power of nature cannot be so easily dismissed. The sharp crack of ice echoing throughout the chasm as more and more buildups break free and you see that the growing mass of deadly ice and snow is being funneled straight towards you, and you have precious little options to evade it. 

The thundering mass builds up speed and strength, drowning out the screamsshouts of your companions as you all desperately seek shelter, huddling behind low rises, clambering up the chasm walls for higher ground or leaping for a protected nook, your last vision before everything goes white the jotan shieldmaiden standing resolute as she tries to block the worst of it from you.. As the tremendous blast of icy weight smashes past after what seems ages it eventually settles and serenity returns. You grimly look about and see _most_ of your companions somehow favoured by the Norns and miraculously still alive...of Freyja there is no sign.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Okay, I'm changing those Wis checks to Survival checks. Much more sensible. The stated Wis check must have been an old OSR throwback IMHO.

Reflex saves still stand, but I'll use them vs the avalanche rather than falling ice.

*Bury zone* (3 failed Survival checks, DC15 escalating+2)
(8d6)[35] damage ref DC15 for half

No-one

*Slide zone* (1+ passed Survival checks)
(3d6)[14] damage + buried, ref DC15 to negate

Signun (1d20+6)[18]
Anna (1d20+5)[25]
Signy (1d20+1)[17]
Freyja (1d20+2)[3]
Heltinne (1d20+1)[16]
Elissa (1d20+6)[19]
Bjorn (1d20+2)[20]

=> Freyja takes *14* damage + is buried under the snow, everyone else miraculously unscathed.

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa is the first to shake the snow off, and immediately notices the distinct absence of the hulking shieldmaiden.  "Freyja!  _Freyja!_" she screams, surprisingly frightened by her companion's sudden disappearance.  The wildling trudges through the powder to where she last saw her friend, arms and shoulders growing muscled as she uses them to pummel through the powder.  Without any sight, she begins digging frantically, her broad, fur-gloved hands casting aside great clouds of powder as she digs wildly, almost manically. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Don't know precisely how this would best play out, but Elissa would _eagerly_ attempt to rescue the first _person_ she's ever considered a friend.  Maybe survival check(s) to locate Freyja and help dig her free?  (1d20+8)[*10*] survival

----------


## farothel

"Be careful," Bjorn said to Elissa, "we have to do this correctly or the rest will come crashing down on us.  Here, you start from this side and I'll come from this side."

Using his shield, he started to shovel snow and ice out of the way.

Anna kept on guard, just in case something wanted to attack them while the others were digging.


*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


Bjorn survival: (1d20+5)[*19*]
Anna perception: (1d20+5)[*25*]

----------


## DrK

*Signun Olavson*


Signun crawls up the sides of the canyon before dropping lightly down upon the bury zone, *Phew, a close one. Seems all those loved by the gods dodged Thmyrs bowels opening.* At the muttering of Freyja missing he shrugs slightly, *She be with Wotan now. Shame, big lass was good for attracting attention.*

He then looks up the route of the avalanche watching carefully for any fresh slip zones



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Perception (1d20+6)[*8*]


*Signun Olavson*
M CN Northlander Slayer, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 17/17, *Speed* 
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 0, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  MW Longspear*  +5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  throwing axes (5)*  +5 (1d6+2, x2)
*  MW Comp Longbow (+2_ (30)*  +6 (1d8+2, x3)
*  Chain shirt (MW)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* None 


[/QUOTE]

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

Freyja looked up at the wall of white crashing down towards her, a roaring mouth of white ice and rocks opening up its maw as it swept towards her *Wotan shelter me..,*  she breathed before raising her shield in front of her face and hunching her shoulders 

The world turned dark as a hundred fists pummelled and smashed at her whirling and smashing her against the ground and walls of the canyon, her ears filled with a great grinding and bellowing like the screams of Thrrmyr himself

As she stopped moving she felt the cold seeping into her as the pressing weight crushed down upon her. Wriggling and shifting she spat and pushed against the snow and ice spitting out snow and scooping out the snow from the back of the shield to make a space. Listening she spat out snow to see which way was down and started flexing and scrapping at the snow going the other way. 




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Strength check (1d20+4)[*5*]

*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_ 

Cold Weather Stuff:
Cold weather outfit (+5), MW gloves (+2, -1 ACP), Mukuluk boots (+1 cold, -1 balance)

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne heard the crack, the shouts of her companions, and looked up to see the wall of white descend upon them.  Closing her eyes, she brought her hands together and concentrated, mentally praying, _Ancient ones, I beseech you to show mercy upon this band.  There is much left for us to do here in this realm - let Valhalla wait a little longer before you some these champions home ..._

As she stood straight in the face of the avalanche, eyes closed and face serene, she waited for the sounds to diminish before opening her gaze.  Looking about, she started to smile as she saw all of her companions ... except one.  Elissa's shout was startlingly loud, and she hissed slighty in response.  _"Not too loud, least we tempt fate once more.  The Valkyrie have a need for Freya, but whether she answers the call is up to her.  Proceed carefully ... least we join her in Valhalla sooner than expected ..."_

Pulling free any torches they might have, Heltinne lit it with a spark and began to look for signs of where the big woman had been before.  Once the group found the right spot, she began to melt the snow to aid their excavation.
_OOC - Casting guidance on everyone to find Freya.  Then Perception - (1d20+7)[19] and/or Survival - (1d20+1)[16] to find where Freya went under.  Finally, an Add Another - (1d20)[6] to help get her out (tell me the skill for the right bonus).  

I'm guessing my Child of Winter revelation applies now:  You gain the constant benefit of endure elements, but only against cold temperatures. You can move across regular snow without penalty, and heavy snow costs you only 2 squares of movement instead of 4. You can move across icy surfaces without penalty, and never need to make Acrobatics checks to run or charge on ice. You leave no trail in ice or snow, and cannot be tracked (you may choose to leave a trail if you so desire). During winter months, you gain a +2 insight bonus on Initiative checks and Reflex saving throws) ... for what it's worth._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1  W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (4/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Ghostfoot

Elissa, Bjorn and Heltinne spread out across the ice expanse searching desperately as the others keep a watch. The scene, silent and glittering, would be pleasant if it weren't for the desperation of knowing your companion has limited time.

A shout goes up, Bjorn and Heltinne converging on a slightly shifting mound of ice, scooping at it as suddenly the defiant forearm of the spearmaiden bursts forth. She's caught firmly by the weight of ice but with a bit of effort you can clear enough to pull her free, the task taking all your strength as she also takes several moments to recover.

...But if that was Freyja who is this? Elissa also spying a boot caught up in the avalanche in the bloodied snow and working hard to free the attached battered body. Clearing the ice and snow she reveals the comatose form of the old huscarl, One-Eyed Sven. His body is blue from cold, his helmet missing and his head a mess of matted blood, but he still lives.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

A simple Heal check reveals One-Eyed Sven is stable but severely injured (ie negative hp).

----------


## farothel

As soon as the huscarl was dug out, Anna came forward.
"Here, let me," she said, calling upon the magic she had learned in the southlands.  The wounds closed at least partially, but that was all she could do at the moment.  They would have to continue quickly and she hoped he was up to it.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


cast Cure Light Wounds for (1d8+2)[*9*] HP healed

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne sighed, giving a silent thanks to the spirits that be.  She placed a hand on the large woman's side with a smile, murmuring, _"Stay a little longer, sister.  Vahalla will still be there anon."_  A warm energy suffused through her form.

When she heard a gasp from across the snow and saw the others pull free One-Eyed Sven, she finished helping Freyja up, then joined them.  She was quiet as Anna gave the huscarl magical healing, then leaned down to check his form for wounds or other signs of injuries. 

"Here, grab some blankets and bring the torch ... we must warm him up least he succumb to a wasting sickness."
_OOC - So CLW for Freyja CLW - (1d8+2)[4] and Heal check - (1d20+8)[12] for Sven (PS - will take 10 if possible) _ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1  W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (3/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

Freyja reached up with a hand felt the moment the hand punched through the crust into air and felt hands holding her hers, with a great wrench she managed to pull her head above the snow and take a deep breath. Eyes streaming she looked at Heltinne and Elissa with an exhausted smile.

As she pulled the rest of herself free the warmth of Heltinnes magic hit her and she embraced the woman. *my thanks. I though my time was done and I was returning to my ancestors. You have once more pulled me back when I have been found lacking.*

As she digs down to pull out her spear she looks up as they find Sven.*Is that Sven? That is a poor omen, but good we are close to the Jarl and the others.*




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 16/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_ 

Cold Weather Stuff:
Cold weather outfit (+5), MW gloves (+2, -1 ACP), Mukuluk boots (+1 cold, -1 balance)

----------


## Ghostfoot

Anna's magics clearly make a difference to the injuries suffered by the old fighter, his wounds starting to close but still grave.

Heltinne spends some time checking his condition carefully. While he is now out of immediate danger, his prospects for a swift recovery back to fighting-form are not good. He is likely to remain in a coma for some time while his body heals.

*Spoiler: Heal check*
Show

Signy Aid Another (Heal) (1d20+5)[22]

One-Eyed Sven still in negatives.
He suffers from extreme hypoxia due to suffocation under the ice - he must have been buried in a prior avalanche.
He will need a few days rest in order to recover consciousness (or alternatively extremely powerful healing magic eg _heal_).

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne smiled at her battle-sister and nodded, murmuring, _"Tis the will of those that watch ... but you're welcome."_ 

As she checked on Sven, she leaned back with a sigh, shaking her head.  "It was quick thinking to try and heal his wounds, Anna, but I think he is beyond our care.  I know I do not possess the magicks required to rouse him.  He is in his own Odin-sleep and will likely remain for some time.  We must figure out how to carry him, least he become food for bears and wolves."
_OOC - Ugh, I don't want to leave him, but dragging around a body is a pain!_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1  W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (3/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## farothel

"We can use some rope, my tent canvas and the sticks to make a makeshift travois," Bjorn suggested, looking at the other travois they were dragging with them, "use some of our blankets to cover him and keep him warm and we can drag him with us."
He was not about to leave a fellow huscarl behind, no matter what his companions were thinking, even if he had to drag him all by himself.

"Should work," Anna said, "but we have to do so quickly.  We don't want to get caught out here at night."
She quickly sang her direction spell again to make sure they were still heading in the right direction.

----------


## Ghostfoot

You prepare a makeshift travois, carefully securing the unconscious huscarl into the frame and wrapping him warm with blankets. Once secure you embark again continuing your trek up the frozen valley. Your spirits rise as you ascend and you must surely have almost reached the summit even as the breathtaking view back down the valley to the open ocean occasionally catches your eye.

After climbing up through the valley, the canyon opens up on the high plateau of snow and ice on which the ice palace sits. The plateau is empty of any features and windswept for nearly an entire square mile, with the strange citadel of ice sitting in the center of this expanse. Cutting across the plateau is deep, 300-foot-wide gash in the surface of the ice, a crevasse that makes the previous one look like a mere crack. Jagged heaps of broken ice cover the base of the chasm 300ft below.

Traversing this chasm is a high, narrow bridge of ice, barely 3 feet wide with no handrails or guards. The ice bridge arches high above the chasm in a graceful curve before reaching down and meeting the ground on the other side. Just beyond this bridge of living ice is the palace itself. There are no visible means of going around the chasm; the massive crevasse runs the breadth of the plateau. Strong winds occasionally whip across the plateau, blowing plumes of snow into the air, including across the chasm and the sky bridge.

*Spoiler: Scary bridge check*
Show

Will DC15 or too scared to cross the bridge
Freyja Skirlaug (1d20+3)[7]
Bjorn Ulgardson (1d20+1)[17]
Elissa (1d20+3)[5]
Signy Stone-Eye (1d20+3)[7]
Anna Sagewood (1d20+3)[9]
Signun Olavson (1d20)[7]
Heltinne Thrainsdottir (1d20+4)[5]

Such heroes! /sarc

It requires a DC15 social check (Bluff/ Diplomacy/ Intimidate) from Bjorn to encourage everyone else to continue across the bridge. Thankfully you can take 20 on this. 

And yes you can try to _carefully_ take the travois + huscarl over with you if you wish

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Signy Stone-Eye*

Signy goes pale, her mouth tight as she assesses the yawning chasm and massive drop.  "This...doesn't look safe. There must be another way, surely." 

She looks around futilely in a mild panic, there clearly being no other evident way forward.



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Signy Stone-Eye*
F N Human (Northlander) Sorcerer (Cunning Woman), *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 10/10, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 10, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 0, *Ref* 0, *Will* 3, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*touch Evil Eye*  +2 (+1 BAB, +1 Point Blank) (1d6+1 (+1 Point Blank), 20)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 18
*Condition* 
* Fatigued: A fatigued character can neither run nor charge and takes a 2 penalty to Strength and Dexterity. Doing anything that would normally cause fatigue causes the fatigued character to become exhausted. After 8 hours of complete rest, fatigued characters are no longer fatigued.

----------


## DrK

*Signun Olavson*



Signun had looked at the old husracl and thought about how easy it would be to slit the old boy's throat, but then as the other spoke about travois and taking him with them he backed away, instead drawing his bow and watching the path upwards, an effort to look like a scout and not have to tow the dead weight. *"I'll keep watch eh..."* he shouts out loudly. Reaching the plateau he pauses, appalled and excited by the majesty of the scene.

As they find the gash in the ground he gulps, the gash easy enough to have been made by the blade of an _aesir._. *"By the Gods no. Not even if the Jotun were chasing me"* he snarls looking at the certain death that the bridge walk looked to be offering. 




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Signun Olavson*
M CN Northlander Slayer, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 17/17, *Speed* 
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 0, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  MW Longspear*  +5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  throwing axes (5)*  +5 (1d6+2, x2)
*  MW Comp Longbow (+2_ (30)*  +6 (1d8+2, x3)
*  Chain shirt (MW)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* None

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

As if to atone for her failings so far on this trek (and they have been many) Freyja insists on towing poor Sven on the sledge. Occasionally she  stops to look at him, a look of concern and worry that such a state could have befallen her had her companions not dug her out so swiftly. She ignores the tracker / thief at the front as best she could until she sees Signun stopping and cursing. 

Then she joins him on the vast open plateau, and upon seeing the vast crevasse and narrow bridge she feels icicles of fear drive into her chest. *"We cannot cross that, will it even bear our weight"* she asks, a look of worry as she gazes down at the drop, then turning looking at the open ice sheets. *"A quick fall or slow freeze.... The gods are testing us."* she mutters. 





*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Strength check [roll0]

*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_ 

Cold Weather Stuff:
Cold weather outfit (+5), MW gloves (+2, -1 ACP), Mukuluk boots (+1 cold, -1 balance)

----------


## farothel

"C'Mon people," Bjorn said, "what will the gods and your ancestors think of you after all we've been through.  Not to mention the Jarl when we tell them what happened.  When danger reared its ugly head, they bravely turned and fled?  We have our snow gear that will give us enough grip on the ice and we'll do the thing with the rope again.  I'll go first, tied to a rope some of you are holding on this side.  And then I'll hold the rope at the other end while you cross.  Easy and slowly, but I'm sure we can do it.  It will hold us.  My mother taught me some engineering and I'm sure this is safe.  It's an arch, which is a very strong structure.  The roof of the Jarl's hall is build using an arch and that is strong, right."

He bound one of the ropes they had to his middle and while using his axe as a walking stick, he slowely moved across the bridge, the travois with Sven still behind him.  If they were all scared, he would take the travois himself.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


I'll take 20 on diplomacy to get them to go across (as I have no ranks in either of those skills).  I have engineering, so taking 10 for a total of *16* I should be able to tell that the bridge is safe.
I'm not sure if I can take 20 to cross, otherwise I'll take 10 if a roll is needed.  With the crampons and the rope and using my axe as walking stick, I should have some bonusses.

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa stops short like so many of her companions at the awe-inspiring sight.  "We must...." she murmurs, almost in a trance as she gazes hypnotized by the swirling gusts of power-filled air.  She trembles, not from cold, as her eyes remain drawn to the "bridge," in little more than name.  

After a moment, Bjorn's words command her attention instead.  Her gaze still flickers back to the bridge and back to the man.  "No rope will suit here," she observes.  "The span is too great.  And any such length of hemp would weigh some 60 pounds."  She looks around the group of fit, strong warriors, knowing well what that added load might mean in the event of a misstep.  

"And you'd just die at the end of the rope instead of the ground," she comments ominously.  

"Still, of course you're right.  We must cross the bridge."  She glances at Sven uneasily.  "Strong as it may be, how sure are you that it will bear Freyja and Sven together?  Perhaps we could draw him between two others.  It would yet weigh less, and spread the load farther..."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

no knowledge engineering, but surely Elissa has seen the consequences of high pressure footsteps on ice?  

Regardless, if this isn't out of line, Elissa will volunteer to be on one end with Sven, but she's not strong enough (even with animal focus) to feel confident making the climb (because _walking_ across this thing is suicide) with him, without help.

----------


## farothel

"Maybe not," Bjorn said, "but it will hold me and Sven, so I'll take him across.  I might not have Freyja's strength, but I can handle him.  I'll take off my armour and carry it on the travois so I'm more nimble.  I'll put it back on at the other side."

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne stood away from the edge, convinced their journey had come to an end.  But with Bjorns impassioned speech, and the sight of her companions cautiously moving forward, she looked inward and found her own courage quivering deep inside.  With a snarl, she reach in and grabbed it and pulled it over her like a cloak.

Opening her eyes with renewed strength of purpose, she stepped forward and nodded to Bjorn.  Your words both shame me and inspire.  Thank you for reminding me of my duty.  I shall take the burden.  Taking gold of the end of the makeshift sledge, Heltinne grunted them began to walk across the bridge, eyes fixed on the other side.
_OOC - This is happening!  Hopefully Child of Winter will keep her from slipping (no oenltues on ice).
And she should be strong enough to drag a man with a 14 Str_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1  W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (3/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## farothel

As soon as some took the chance, Anna followed, slowly moving over the 'bridge', trying her very best not to look down.  Luckily she was used to moving over narrow and/or treacherous surfaces.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


I'll just take 10 on an acrobatics for *15* to get over (using all our climbing gear).

----------


## Ghostfoot

Steeling yourselves, you make your way gingerly over the bridge, Bjorn's words encouraging you to action. Your gaze focused on the far side and the looming ice palace you are careful not to look down, with the exception of Freyja who fancies she briefly spies a broken body and a tiny blot of blood-smeared ice far below...

Nevertheless your own progress is sound, and slowly but surely you complete the crossing without incident.

Facing the ice bridge and the yawning chasm that cuts across the high plateau is a palace of three soaring spires made of solid, opaque ice  like a great, jagged, tri-pronged icicle inverted and set on its base. Fronting the palace is a long, statue-lined processional and a broad plaza  all paved with slabs of ice, blown clean by the constant wind. The palace itself is composed of three spires like giant inverted icicles: a tall central spire that tapers up to a point nearly 300 feet above the ground flanked by two matching towers that are more than 200 feet high. The western spire is partially collapsed, with only the first 100 feet still standing. Bridges of ice, 2 feet thick, extend between the eastern and western spires and from these to the central spire. The bridges are unsupported and have no rails. At the point where the two bridges meet is a small rostrum and balcony that looks out over a plaza below. The entire area is windswept and clear of snow. It is also unnaturally quiet, not even the crash of the endless breakers reaches these heights of the iceberg.

A 10-foot-wide, 80-foot-long processional leads from the bridge to a broad plaza. The processional and the plaza are paved in windswept blocks of ice 10 feet square and fitted together with amazing precision. The edges of the processional are lined with disturbing statues carved from solid blocks of ice that blend man and demon and often feature brutal depictions of slavery, violence, or cannibalism. Where the processional meets the plaza, it splits into two branches, one heading to the base of the eastern spire, and one to the base of the western spire. These side branches are similar to the main processional, complete with horrific statues of carved ice.

*Spoiler: Map 1*
Show



*Spoiler: Map 2*
Show



*Spoiler: Map 3*
Show

----------


## farothel

"Absolutely not ominous," Anna said to no-one in particular, "I can't shake the feeling that this castle bodes."

"Bodes what," Bjorn asked.  He had to agree with Anna that this was not really a nice spot to be.

"Just bodes," she replied with a wan smile, while she studied the statues in the hope to get more indication as to who or what they might encounter further down.  She didn't really want to, but she knew she might have the knowledge.

*Spoiler: OOC spoiler*
Show


I'm not sure what knowledge this is, so I'm going to roll just a d20 and the GM can add the appropriate modifier.
knowledge roll: (1d20)[*7*] (for History, add +7; for Arcana, geography, local, add +6; all others add +2 as I can roll all knowledges untrained).

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

As the group gathered on the other side of the bridge, they were finally able to take a moment and gaze upon the grandeur of the ice palace.  Heltinne scanned the path ahead, taking in the two flanking towers and the central area.  It seems we have choice ... left or right.  However, I wonder what happened to the left side to leave this obviously enchanted fortress in such disarray.  We should ready the ropes, least a strong breeze take one of us over the edge. 

She left it unsaid that the entire approach seemed like a trap waiting to be sprung ...
_OOC - Looking for signs of a trap, making sure they can access the central spire from both sides, and checking to see if anyone is on the balcony.  
Perception - (1d20+7)[24]_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1  W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (3/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa frowns, less relieved to be across the bridge than she anticipated.  As she silently takes in the gruesome and eerie sights, her eyes flicker back and forth between her more verbal companions.  Nodding thoughtfully, she begins to prowl forward, distinctly aware of just how exposed they all are on the pristine and bare walkway.  She retrieves her bow and looks back over her shoulder.

"I doubt the owner of such a place will be friendly," she murmurs.  "Let's go left.  Perhaps the enemy of our enemy might be an ally?"  She gestures to the ruin, her eyes suddenly shift slightly, leaving her appearing just slightly _off._  As she approaches, the wildling gazes upwards at the spires and elevated walkways, _certain_ that something must be watching...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

We'll roll perception, but I don't figure there's enough cover for anything like stealth to be remotely reasonable.  Applying the falcon animal focus:
(1d20+14)[*22*]

----------


## DrK

*Signun Olavson*

Signun had held his breath for most of the crossing and breathed a sigh of relief as he reached the far side. Only slightly dissapointed not to see Freyja or one of the others fall - if only for the morbid curiousity of what would happen when their body hit the base of the crevasse.

Making sure his bow is to hand and an arrow nocked he eyed the ice palace with a narrow glare. *"Its not welcoming here is it... THe staues are like my family reunion. But we should tread warily, nothing good lurks here that is for sure."*

He is happy to scout slightly ahead, creeping from statue to statue and watching with bow in hand.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Perception (1d20+9)[*23*]
Stealth (1d20+9)[*22*]


*Signun Olavson*
M CN Northlander Slayer, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 17/17, *Speed* 
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 0, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  MW Longspear*  +5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  throwing axes (5)*  +5 (1d6+2, x2)
*  MW Comp Longbow (+2_ (30)*  +6 (1d8+2, x3)
*  Chain shirt (MW)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* None

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

FReyja had hugged Bjorn, a swift but crushing embrace before they had started crossing the gorge. *"The gods test us, but our ship mates lend us strength and valour"* she mutters/ Before praying out a loud blessing to Wotan the all father and starting to cross. Her shield slung on her back and the massive wooden spear - almost as long as fisherboat's mast held out to the side for balance.
By the time she reaches the far side and sees the palace her cheeks are flushed and the sweat pools down her back and between her breasts from the effort.

*"Thank you..."* she mutters to the gods before she spies the horrific statues. Her eyes narrow at the thief's flippant joke about his family and she is quick to grasp her shield. *"Please, let me keep you safe."* she adds to Bjorn and Heltinne as she starts walking up the promenade between the terrifying statues. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Strength check [roll0]

*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_ 

Cold Weather Stuff:
Cold weather outfit (+5), MW gloves (+2, -1 ACP), Mukuluk boots (+1 cold, -1 balance)

----------


## Ghostfoot

The area is desolate & windswept - you don't spy any signs of life either on the balcony or external to the ice palace, nor do you see any previously hidden tricks or traps that you may stumble across.

Anna studies the statues. The style of the ice carvings bears no familiarity to any Northlander carvings that she is aware of, nor to the ancient Andøvan style either.

Signun sneaks forward darting from statue to statue as Freyja follows striding boldly. Mid-way along the first processional there is a flicker of movement as flanking sculptures of hulking shaggy simian creatures address you in a booming harsh incomprehensible language, the two statues turning their heads and baring their canine teeth as they observe you.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*incomprehensible* unless anyone has any language skills beyond those noted on your sheets as spoken tongues

----------


## DrK

*Signun Olavson*

As a couple of the statues turn out not to be statues Signun mutters an oath, *"may Hel's piss burn you..."* before he ducks behind the nearest statue, a glance to make sure it properly stone and draws a bead on the nearest of the howling simians with his bow, as he does he whispers to the others, *"Hey big lady... they seem your type."*




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Stealth (1d20+9)[*15*] to hide
Studied target on the nearest on


*Signun Olavson*
M CN Northlander Slayer, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 17/17, *Speed* 
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 0, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  MW Longspear*  +5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  throwing axes (5)*  +5 (1d6+2, x2)
*  MW Comp Longbow (+2_ (30)*  +6 (1d8+2, x3)
*  Chain shirt (MW)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* None

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

Freyja had been muttering prayers to Wotan as she advanced, eyes wide watching the statues and the sheer walls of the ice palace up ahead. At the sudden hooting and growling as two of the statues move she freezes. *"We mean no harm..."* she bellows loudly, grounding the spear and holding point away from them, looking back she looks to Elissa and Signy, *"What are these beasts, do they even understand us..."* Although looking non threatening she alert and ready to fight if they charge



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Strength check [roll0]

*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_ 

Cold Weather Stuff:
Cold weather outfit (+5), MW gloves (+2, -1 ACP), Mukuluk boots (+1 cold, -1 balance)

----------


## Ghostfoot

The ape-like ice statues simply stand, fierce but now utterly motionless, unresponsive to Signun and Freyja's actions.

----------


## farothel

Anna is surprised when the statues come to life.  She didn't understand the language, but she listens anyway, trying to figure out what language they actually were using.  She really should have paid more attention when she was down south when they tried to teach her their languages.
"Anybody know what they are, or are supposed to be?"
"Greetings,"  she said to them in every language she knew, "we come in peace and are just seeking shelter."

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


linguistics to identify the language: (1d20+5)[*22*]

----------


## Farmerbink

"The _Taer_," Elissa grunts from a few paces back.  In short words she explains the important details, with an increasingly confused expression.  "Territorial and fierce.  They, uh... don't usually bother with talk...."  She takes a few steps back, keeping the knocked arrow trained deliberately on the stones at her feet.  

"They must be guardians.  If we can't talk our way in, we'll have to fight."

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

The spirit-talker frowned at the sudden appearance of the guardians.  The situation continued to grown more bizarre by the moment, and the group was ill-equipped to parley with a group of snow beasts that didn't speak their tongue.  However, one did not always need a common verbal language to communicate.  Stepping forward, she asked the spirits for help in her efforts, then cast another spell.  A sounds sound of eerie wails arose, centered on the group.  The words sounded almost like chanting, but undecipherable.  

Calling out in the tongue of the giants, she shouted, *"We go to tall peaks.  We seek no fight, and offer truce.  But we are strong ... raised claws will die!"*  As she spoke, Heltinne watched the beasts carefully, muttering under her breath to Freyja and the others, _Keep your weapons handy ... if they seem hesitant or look aggressive, raise your weapons and roar._
_OOC - Using ghost voice to give us some supernatural feels ... using guidance to help my 'diplomacy' check.  Diplomacy - (1d20+7)[22] Speaking to them in Giant, hoping they understand it.
_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1  W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (3/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect:  ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## farothel

"I think they speak Abyssal, the language of Demons," Anna said to the others, "If they don't speak anything else, I don't think we're going to get far."

Bjorn made sure he had his weapons and shield ready, just in case.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The statues glare, menacingly but immobile as Heltinne and Anna try to engage them in dialogue. The rest of you step back, weapons at the ready especially once Anna identifies their use of demonic speech.

Predictably, as you are unable understand or meet their challenge, the situation escalates. The sunlight dims noticeably around you and the statues jerk to life, sinews flexing as the ice sculptures magically transform into very-real shaggy simian taer. They roar aggressively baring their teeth and a foul odour hits you from their lank oily body hair as they leap forward to attack!


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Stench aura 30ft. Fort DC13 or sickened (2 penalty on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks) for 10 rounds.

Area is subject to darkness effect. Light goes from bright -> normal, so limited game impact if any.

Initiative
Freyja Skirlaug (1d20+1)[16]
Bjorn Ulgardson (1d20+6)[22]
Elissa (1d20+5)[21]
Signy Stone-Eye (1d20+1)[7]
Anna Sagewood (1d20+2)[3]
Signun Olavson (1d20+5)[9]
Heltinne Thrainsdottir (1d20+1)[20]
Taer (1d20+2)[17]

Signy fort save DC13
Signy Stone-Eye (1d20)[4]



*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Statues provide cover and impede charge actions, but don't otherwise impact movement.


*=> Bjorn, Elissa, Heltinne*

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa leaps into motion, having fully expected violence from the bizarre not-statues.  Though the odor brings an unpleasant frown to her awkward features, she doesn't seem otherwise greatly effected.  Needing no further encouragement, she lifts her bow and looses an arrow at the nearer creature.

*Spoiler: Elissa, round 1*
Show

*Elissa* 
F N Half Elf Feral Hunter, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 16/16, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Elven Curved blade (MW)*  +5 (1d10+1, 18-20, x2)
*Elven Branched Spear*  +4 (1d8+1, x3) (+2 attack to AoOs, Brace, Reach)
*Composite Longbow (+1 str)*  +4 (1d8+1, x3)
*Leather Lamellar (MW)*, *  Klar (leather)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 7
*Condition* Dirty Fighter: +1 damage when flanking 
1st level spells: 3/3

Use animal focus (Tiger) for +2 dex:
(1d20+5)[*18*] composite longbow (vs BT/31)
(1d20+5)[*17*] CC (25, x3)
(1d8+1)[*6*] damage
(2d8+2)[*15*] crit bonus

----------


## farothel

"Form a shieldwall," Bjorn shouted as he moved up to attack one of the critters, swinging his axe.

*Spoiler: OOC Bjorn round 1*
Show


fortitude save DC13: (1d20+5)[*23*] 
move to BU29 and attack BT28
attack: (1d20+7)[*19*] for damage: (1d20+3)[*14*]

*Bjorn Ulgardson*
M LG Human fighter (Huscarl), *Level* 2, *Init* 6, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 30
*AC* 20, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 2, *Will* 0, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Masterwork Battle Axe*  +7 (1d8+3, x3)
*cold iron Short sword*  +5 (1d6+3, 19-20/x2)
*silver, masterwork dagger*  +6 (+5) (1d4+3, 19-20/x2)
*  breastplate*, *  heavy wooden shield* (+6 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition*

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne glanced back at Anna as the woman mentioned the abyssal tongue.  Before she could do anything with that information, however, the beasts roared and began to surge forward.  Even as she pulled her spear and stepped back, a wave of noxious fumes washed over her, threatening to release the meager contents of her stomach.  Trembling, she held her spear tightly and braced for a charge. 

To the call for a shield wall, she gagged and grunted, "Feel free ... I've got naught but a spear ..."  Any additional response was lost in a loud gagging sound.  

_OOC - Bracing for a charge ... 
_
*Spoiler: Status - Round 1*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1  W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (3/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect: sickened (-2 to all checks, 9 more rounds); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bjorn moves up, swinging his axe at the feral ape-beast, blood spraying as he hits it for *7* damage. It roars in rage spittle flying as it beats its chest trying to cower and intimidate the brave man.

Elissa shoots at the other, arrow striking for *6* damage as it leaps forward, powerful arms flailing at your group a backhand swiping Anna a nasty blow for *7* damage.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Taer Demoralize vs Bjorn DC12 (1d20-2)[9] Fail

Taer vs Anna (flat-footed)
slam (1d20+6)[16] damage (1d4+3)[7]
slam (1d20+6)[11] damage (1d4+3)[7]
bite (1d20+6)[13] damage (1d4+3)[5]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Statues provide cover and impede charge actions, but don't otherwise impact movement.


*=> Party*

----------


## farothel

Anna cried out when the critter hit her, but she quickly recovered and she swung her bastard sword at the monkey in front of her.  But she did try to keep from being hit again.

*Spoiler: OOC Anna round 1*
Show


attack BU30: (1d20+2)[*15*] for damage: (1d10+1)[*7*]
Use combat expertise to gain *AC 19*

*Anna Sagewood*
Female NG Human Bard, *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 13/7, *Speed* 30
*AC* 18, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 2, *Ref* 5, *Will* 3, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*MC Bastard sword*  +3 (1d10+1, 19-20/X2)
*  shortbow (20)*  +3 (1d6, X3)
*1 cold iron, 1 silver daggers*  +2 (+3) (1d4+1, 19-20/X2)
*MC chainshirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield* (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 16
*Condition* None 



Seeing that Anna had been hit, Bjorn turned and attacked the same monkey, using her shield to also shield him more.

*Spoiler: OOC Bjorn round 2*
Show



attack BU 30: (1d20+6)[*25*] for damage: (1d8+5)[*8*] using power attack.
due to shield wall feat and huscarl treat (allowing me to use shield wall even if the other person doesn't have it), Bjorn has *AC 22* now

Bjorn Ulgardson
M LG Human fighter (Huscarl), Level 2, Init 6, HP 22/22, Speed 30
AC 20, Touch 12, Flat-footed 18, CMD 17, Fort 5, Ref 2, Will 0, CMB +5, Base Attack Bonus 2
Masterwork Battle Axe +7 (1d8+3, x3)
cold iron Short sword +5 (1d6+3, 19-20/x2)
silver, masterwork dagger +6 (+5) (1d4+3, 19-20/x2)
breastplate, heavy wooden shield (+6 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
Abilities Str 16, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 10
Condition

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa is grateful for her companions forming a wall before her.  Without wasting effort on words, she looses another arrow.

*Spoiler: Elissa, round 2*
Show

*Elissa* 
F N Half Elf Feral Hunter, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 16/16, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Elven Curved blade (MW)*  +5 (1d10+1, 18-20, x2)
*Elven Branched Spear*  +4 (1d8+1, x3) (+2 attack to AoOs, Brace, Reach)
*Composite Longbow (+1 str)*  +4 (1d8+1, x3)
*Leather Lamellar (MW)*, *  Klar (leather)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 7
*Condition* Dirty Fighter: +1 damage when flanking 
1st level spells: 3/3

Use animal focus (Tiger) for +2 dex:
(1d20+5)[*10*] composite longbow (vs BU/30)
(1d20+5)[*8*] CC (25, x3)
(1d8+1)[*3*] damage
(2d8+2)[*10*] crit bonus

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

As the beast stepped forward, Heltinne stepped back and reached out to sooth some of her wounds.  Her stomach continued to gurgle in nausea ...
_OOC - 5' step to BW 29, cast cure light wounds on Anna CLW - (1d8+2)[4] 
_
*Spoiler: Status - Round 2*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1  W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (2/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect: sickened (-2 to all checks, 8 more rounds); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

Freyja lowers her spear with a snap and leaps forward as the weird beast attacks them savaging her friends. Snarling a an oath she shouts *"Try me, spawn of Hel.."* and jabs her long spear towards its face




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Move to (top left) BX32
Stab BU30 (1d20+8)[*20*] dam (2d6+4)[*16*]

*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_ 

Cold Weather Stuff:
Cold weather outfit (+5), MW gloves (+2, -1 ACP), Mukuluk boots (+1 cold, -1 balance)

----------


## DrK

*Signun Olavson*

Signun peering around the column shakes his head, *"No surprise there for these shavings of Loki's c***... Chew on this"* he grunts as he peeks out and  launches an arrow at the one on the side



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



5ft to BX28
shoot BT28 (1d20+7)[*19*] dam (1d8+3)[*5*]

*Signun Olavson*
M CN Northlander Slayer, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 17/17, *Speed* 
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 0, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  MW Longspear*  +5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  throwing axes (5)*  +5 (1d6+2, x2)
*  MW Comp Longbow (+2_ (30)*  +6 (1d8+2, x3)
*  Chain shirt (MW)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* None

----------


## Ghostfoot

Anna, Elissa and Signy all swing or shoot at the closest taer but it nimbly ducks and dodges the attacks. Bjorn's heavy axe catches it a nasty blow for *8* damage blood spraying across the icy path. Freyja follows up, gigantic spear stabbing out and catching the beast, running it through for *16* damage and ending it.

Even as the remaining taer springs forward Signun shoots, hit arrow unfortunatly blocked by an icy sculpture. The beast swings and tears at Bjorn, blows striking for *4* and *4* damage.

*Spoiler: rolls and info*
Show

Signy vs taer
evil eye touch (1d20+3)[6] damage (1d6+1)[5]

Taer vs Bjorn
Slam (1d20+6)[17] damage (1d4+3)[4]
Slam (1d20+6)[25] damage (1d4+3)[4]
Bite (1d20+6)[22] damage (1d4+3)[4]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Statues provide cover and impede charge actions, but don't otherwise impact movement.


*=> Party*

----------


## farothel

With one critter dead, Anna moved on to the next one and tried to use her broadsword to decapitate it.

*Spoiler: OOC Anna round 2*
Show


move to BT29
attack BT28: (1d20+3)[*18*] for damage: (1d10+1)[*3*]
Use combat expertise to gain *AC 19*

*Anna Sagewood*
Female NG Human Bard, *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 13/7, *Speed* 30
*AC* 18, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 2, *Ref* 5, *Will* 3, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*MC Bastard sword*  +3 (1d10+1, 19-20/X2)
*  shortbow (20)*  +3 (1d6, X3)
*1 cold iron, 1 silver daggers*  +2 (+3) (1d4+1, 19-20/X2)
*MC chainshirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield* (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 16
*Condition* None 



"So that's how we're doing it," Bjorn said as he turned around and tried to hit the other one.

*Spoiler: OOC Bjorn round 3*
Show



attack BT28: (1d20+6)[*14*] for damage: (1d8+5)[*13*] using power attack.
due to shield wall feat and huscarl treat (allowing me to use shield wall even if the other person doesn't have it), Bjorn has *AC 22* now

Bjorn Ulgardson
*Bjorn Ulgardson*
M LG Human fighter (Huscarl), *Level* 2, *Init* 6, *HP* 18/22, *Speed* 30
*AC* 20, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 2, *Will* 0, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Masterwork Battle Axe*  +7 (1d8+3, x3)
*cold iron Short sword*  +5 (1d6+3, 19-20/x2)
*silver, masterwork dagger*  +6 (+5) (1d4+3, 19-20/x2)
*  breastplate*, *  heavy wooden shield* (+6 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* Fatigued
shield wall: Whenever you are wielding a shield and are adjacent to an ally wielding a shield who also has this feat, the AC bonus from your shield increases, depending on the shield wielded by your ally (can use even if ally doesn't have the feat).

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne moved to support from the second rank as the others closed in on the beast.  Her stomach continued to roll unpleasantly, but the battle was still on-going, so she couldn't stop to deal with it yet.
_OOC - Move to support, thinking BU or BT 30.  Then attack Attack - (1d20+2)[18], Dam - (1d8+3)[11] 
EDIT: 
_
*Spoiler: Status - Round 2*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1  W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (2/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect: sickened (-2 to all checks, 7 more rounds); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

Freyja grins as the beast falls off the tip of her spear and with the battle lust in her she jumps forward, spinning around to lunge over the statues that she dwarfs, the long spear lashing out to catch the last one even as Helteinne and Anna also engage it



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Advance 20ft, stab at the survivor using 20ft reach
(1d20+8)[*22*] dam (2d6+4)[*14*]

*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_ 

Cold Weather Stuff:
Cold weather outfit (+5), MW gloves (+2, -1 ACP), Mukuluk boots (+1 cold, -1 balance)

----------


## DrK

*Signun Olavson*

Signun growls an oath as the arrow clatters off a statue instead of hitting the weird demonic baboon thing, slipping sideways to get a better shot he lines up for its kidneys and lets fly again



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Move 5ft to the left to get a clear shot
Studied target 
Shoot (1d20+7)[*20*] dam (1d8+3)[*7*]

*Signun Olavson*
M CN Northlander Slayer, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 17/17, *Speed* 
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 0, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  MW Longspear*  +5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  throwing axes (5)*  +5 (1d6+2, x2)
*  MW Comp Longbow (+2_ (30)*  +6 (1d8+2, x3)
*  Chain shirt (MW)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* None

----------


## Ghostfoot

Anna leaps forward over the fallen taer, swinging her sword and hitting the remaining beast for *3* damage. Heltinne circles around, coming at it from the flank and catching it in the side for *11* damage. As Bjorn also engages it Freyja rises up behind him, bloodied spear sweeping across the battlefield smashing statues and catching the bound apeman for *14* damage. Its broken form slumps to the ice in a bloody heap, the giantess' blow having broken its spine and leaving the combat over.

You are left on the icy windswept plateau, the ice palace looming head and the area once again quiet. Ahead, the plaza is 70 feet wide and runs 50 feet from the end of the processional to the main entrance of the palace. The plaza is open, partially framed by two wings of the palace projecting from the base of the spires. Toward the western edge, several blocks of ice fell from the crumbled tower, and lie strewn across the pavers. They are old, and both wind and snow have smoothed their surfaces and filled the cracks that their fall made in the pavers. Old, frozen blood stains portions of the ice paving, especially near the front steps and portico of the palace.

*Spoiler: OOC comments*
Show

I'm moving Signy to BT26 to attack, otherwise soft cover (ally) will ruin her attack with a -4
Shooting into melee would have ruined Signun's otherwise solid attack with an unavoidable -4, plus another -4 if he couldn't get a clear shot.
Freyja takes a -4 soft cover adjustment but still hits.
A messy combat environment.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

The original approach maps


*=> Party*

----------


## farothel

"That was weird," Anna said, "anybody needs some healing before we move on?"

----------


## Farmerbink

"I am as well as can be," Elissa murmurs, just audible over the harsh wind.  "We must find shelter, though I wonder now if the palace ahead can be considered such."  She eyes the forbidding facade with obvious distrust.  Glancing backwards to the narrow bridge over the crevasse, she struggles to suppress a shudder.  "Might as well get it over with."  

Still gripping her bow in anticipation of using it, she offers what she hopes is an encouraging nod to her companions.  "The west entrance won't do.  Do we approach the east wing, or the central door?"

----------


## DrK

*Signun Olavson*

Inspecting the dead furry beast Signun offers it a swift kick before replying to Elissa, _"In my experience thieves enter the side doors and back doors so I'd vote the door with less blood and go in the east wing."_ his dart towards Freyja, _"But we'll see what the giantess here thinks..."_ 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Signun Olavson*
M CN Northlander Slayer, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 17/17, *Speed* 
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 0, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  MW Longspear*  +5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  throwing axes (5)*  +5 (1d6+2, x2)
*  MW Comp Longbow (+2_ (30)*  +6 (1d8+2, x3)
*  Chain shirt (MW)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* None

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

The half-jotun woman offers a prayer to Wotan for their victory as she stands over the fallen creature looing down at it. *"A strange thing, yet there was spark of something in it perhaps?"* she asks Heltinne and Elissa beside her. Eyes narrowing as she see's Signun kicking the other one she turns away in disgust to hear his words. *"Aye Signun, I would suggest the central door. The blood there would suggest that the Jarl and his hurscals may have gone that way and we are duty boud to try and reach them."*

She ignores Signun's snort of amusement at the terms "duty bound"




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_ 

Cold Weather Stuff:
Cold weather outfit (+5), MW gloves (+2, -1 ACP), Mukuluk boots (+1 cold, -1 balance)

----------


## farothel

"I agree with Freya," Bjorn said, "the quicker we find the Jarl, the better it is.  And I'm sure we will have some shelter inside.  It will still be cold, but at least we will be out of the wind.  Let's get Sven and move on."

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne saluted the fallen beasts, whispering something to the winds as she spoke to whatever spirits she served.  After a moment, she turned back to the group as they considered the next move.  Peering at the three spires, she thought for a few moments before speaking.  "It appears all three entrances are available, but the western tower may require more time to pick our way through the rubble.  The blood may be associated with our jarl, but it is old ... perhaps from others before us?  Or maybe time moves different upon this island.  The very nature of this place confuses and mocks my mind."

After a moment, she nodded curtly.  "Despite my concerns regarding false assumptions, I can think of no specific reason why we should avoid the central entrance."
_OOC - At first blush, it looks like the West is open, but there's some rubble.  However, the tower only goes up 100'.  I thought we had to go either west or east, then up and over across the bridges connecting them.  However, if we can hit the central entrance directly, that might be the best option.  

How high up are the bridges between towers?  
_
*Spoiler: Status - Round 2*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1  W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (2/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect: sickened (-2 to all checks, 7 more rounds); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa nods somberly.  She takes several paces towards the central door, arrow nocked, eyes scanning the open field distrustfully.  Her eyes widen significantly, taking on a hint of avian size and focus, and her blinks suddenly come few and far between.  As her allies move past, she continues to glance between windows and other hiding places, prepared to let fly at first sight of a threat.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d20+14)[*30*] perception (counting falcon animal focus).

----------


## farothel

Anna would take station next to Heltinne, also an arrow ready, while Bjorn takes a position at the front and cautiously moving on, axe and shield at the ready.  He also checked the ground for any traps and or natural issues before stepping into them.

Even if the blood wasn't from the Jarl, he still wanted to meet their enemies as quickly as possible to get the fight out of the way so they could search for the Jarl at leasure.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


not that I will make perception 30, but still for other stuff.
Bjorn: (1d20+2)[*7*]
Anna: (1d20+5)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

You cautiously cross the plaza toward the central entrance, dragging the fallen Sven with you. Enclosing the entrance is a deep portico that stretches 30 feet across the front of the palace. A set of thirteen steps leads up from the plaza to the portico, each step carved with a series of snarling faces across the risers. Carved into the corner posts of the portico are two statues of demonic women, their faces locked in ecstasy as they consume human limbs. Bas-reliefs depicting a great feast or orgy decorate the interior of the portico. The ice is worn and the exact nature of the acts being committed are somewhat obscured. However, the images seem to writhe slightly when glimpsed out of the corner of the eye  a most disconcerting effect.

Over to the east, the short processional leads to the entrance at the base of the eastern spire. A short set of steps leads up to a thin door of solid ice banded with frozen blood. A snarling, demonic face with an open mouth framing the doorway decorates the base of the spire. Long icicles of frozen blood drip from its fangs.

To the west, fallen ice blocks from the collapse of the western spire block the north end of the processional. The blocks are huge and moving them would require a herculean effort, although it's possible you could try to squeeze between the gaps.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Perception checks don't reveal anything further of note/ concern.




> OOC - At first blush, it looks like the West is open, but there's some rubble. However, the tower only goes up 100'. I thought we had to go either west or east, then up and over across the bridges connecting them. However, if we can hit the central entrance directly, that might be the best option.


Correct - at it's simplest you can go left, right or straight ahead. Or try to ascend.




> How high up are the bridges between towers?


The bridges that connect the east, west and central (main) spires are 75ft height from the ground. The bridges connect in an inverted 'T' with a spire at each of the three end-points and a small rostrum/ open balcony where the bridges converge, overlooking the plaza you are on.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## farothel

Anna chanted a few words to open her second sight to magic, so she could see if any of the doors were magically enhances/sealed/whatever.

*Spoiler: OOC actions*
Show


I cast detect magic to check the stairs and doors for any magic.  Also the statues (in case there are more of those come alive ones).

----------


## Ghostfoot

Anna takes a moment to check the entrances for any magical auras...

*Spoiler: detect magic results*
Show

The two statues at the portico, as well as the ice door, all radiate faint magic auras.

Anna knowledge arcana
(1d20+6)[16]
(1d20+6)[12]
(1d20+6)[9]

=> auras not identified

----------


## farothel

"Both statues at the portico, as well as the ice door are magical," Anna reported, "the door probably has some traps or a magical lock, but those statues can be more of those 'come to life if you come too close' type of things.  We better be careful."

Bjorn gripped his shield and axe better, just in case.

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Signy Stone-Eye*

"Let me take a look" says Signy curtly, uttering a similar spell she sniffs at the frigid air and rubs at a tiny bird skull in her palm. After a few moments study she lets out a low sigh and says "The skald is correct. On the statue there, deceptive magic. Falsehoods and trickery. Of the other I am unsure. The ice-bound doorway is seeped with shaping and forming magic."

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show

Detect magic

Signy arcana
(1d20+6)[12] vs statue [unknown]
(1d20+6)[23] vs statue [illusion]
(1d20+6)[23] vs east door [conjuration]





*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Signy Stone-Eye*
F N Human (Northlander) Sorcerer (Cunning Woman), *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 10/10, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 10, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 0, *Ref* 0, *Will* 3, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*touch Evil Eye*  +2 (+1 BAB, +1 Point Blank) (1d6+1 (+1 Point Blank), 20)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 18
*Condition* 
* Fatigued: A fatigued character can neither run nor charge and takes a 2 penalty to Strength and Dexterity. Doing anything that would normally cause fatigue causes the fatigued character to become exhausted. After 8 hours of complete rest, fatigued characters are no longer fatigued.

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

Freyja looks in horror at the images. *"In Wotan's name, this place reeks of evil."* She shudders as she looks at the facings, steps and demonic images. *"I shall try the door there"* she says and slowly walks up the stairs, striking each with the butt of the spear before stepping on them and using the spear to push the on the left



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_ 

Cold Weather Stuff:
Cold weather outfit (+5), MW gloves (+2, -1 ACP), Mukuluk boots (+1 cold, -1 balance)

----------


## farothel

Bjorn followed Freyja, shield and axe ready in case an enemy would appear.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Freyja strikes her spear on the first of the low steps and moves to place her boot down. Predictably, the head of the western demonic ice statue turns and addresses her, the words not comprehensible but at least now recognized as the _Abyssal_ language as the prior statues spoke...

----------


## farothel

Anna looks at the creature, trying to figure out what it is exactly, so she has a good idea of its capacities.  She does the same with the other statue, even if it's not moving.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


(1d20)[*11*]
as I don't know exactly what to roll (but I can roll all knowledges even untrained) I just roll a d20 and you can add the correct modifier: history: +7, geography, arcana, local: +6, all others: +2

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne frowned as the statue spoke, the guttural tongue harsh and evil sounding.  She glanced at the others, with an eyebrow raised.  "Does anyone have an inkling of what is being asked?  I do not relish becoming another blood stain on the porch ..."

After a moment, she spoke aloud in common tongue, and repeated herself in Giant.  "Hail, guardian.  We seek entry to find our Jarl, as we are honor-bound to do.  Will you let us pass?"
_OOC - Not sure what to do when we don't speak the language.  Asking the question in case the statues understand multiple languages.  Also, figure I'll try a check to see if Heltinne can intuit anything they are saying (the answer is obviously 'not likely').  Linguistics - (1d20+1)[12] 
_
*Spoiler: Status - Round 2*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1  W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (2/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect: sickened (-2 to all checks, 7 more rounds); ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## farothel

"It's the same language as those monkeys," Anna said, as she put her bow away and drew her broadsword and shield.

Bjorn waited, but had his weapons ready.

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

Freyja stops, shield and spear at the ready before hearing such a cursed language spits at it, and demands *"In Wotan's name move aside"* and advances another few steps



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_ 

Cold Weather Stuff:
Cold weather outfit (+5), MW gloves (+2, -1 ACP), Mukuluk boots (+1 cold, -1 balance)

----------


## Ghostfoot

Anna studies the ice statue as everyone waits, ready for action. Heltinne tries to engage with the impassive construction but it does not react at all.

Defiant, Freyja takes another step forward and the western statue finally responds, the demonic ice woman creaking to action raising it's sword to cut down the intruder...

*Spoiler: Rolls & info*
Show

Knowledge arcana check, Anna:
The ice statue is a variant caryatid column, a type of construct. Weapons used against it are likely to break.

Initiative
Freyja Skirlaug (1d20+1)[8]
Bjorn Ulgardson (1d20+6)[26]
Elissa (1d20+5)[8]
Signy Stone-Eye (1d20+1)[20]
Anna Sagewood (1d20+2)[5]
Signun Olavson (1d20+5)[11]
Heltinne Thrainsdottir (1d20+1)[8]
Caryatid column (1d20-1)[13]

I'm presuming you leave the litter with Sven a few feet back rather than dragging his comatose form with you into combat  :Small Eek: 

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Bjorn & Signy*

----------


## farothel

"Weapons can shatter against them," Anna warned.

Bjorn cursed and dropped his axe and shield, drawing his bow and he started shooting at the one that had been talking.

*Spoiler: OOC round 1*
Show


free action: drop items
move action: draw bow
standard action: attack (1d20+4)[*23*] for damage: (1d6+3)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bjorn raises his bow and shoots, as Signy whirrs her sling around. The projectiles smash against the icy sculpture but bounce off harmlessly, broken. 

Jerkily the ice maiden takes a couple of steps towards Freyja. It raises its sword and brings it down _<swoosh>_ in a clumsy arc that she easily evades.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Signy
sling vs caryatid column (1d20+1)[18] damage (1d6)[3]

Caryatid column vs Freyja
longsword (1d20+6)[10] damage (1d8+2)[8]

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## DrK

*Signun Olavson*

Signun looks at the beast as it transforms and shakes his head, a horror at his enemies power before he plucks a bow out and launches an arrow at the stony figure



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Move Studied target
shoot the column (1d20+8)[*23*] dam (1d8+4)[*6*]

*Signun Olavson*
M CN Northlander Slayer, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 17/17, *Speed* 
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 0, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  MW Longspear*  +5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  throwing axes (5)*  +5 (1d6+2, x2)
*  MW Comp Longbow (+2_ (30)*  +6 (1d8+2, x3)
*  Chain shirt (MW)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* None

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne pulled free her morning star as she moved up the steps, trying to keep the others between her and the living statue.  She had no magical weapons and did not fancy breaking her spear on stone.  Perhaps the morning star would do in a pinch, but she was not going to rush into the reach of that thing.  Instead, she wanted to see the entrance and gauge if it were safer to advance onward than tangle with the enchanted guardian.  
_OOC - Draw and move, also perception - (1d20+7)[14] for any threats, and Arcana - (1d20+4)[23] to see if she knows anything about these creatures.  
_
*Spoiler: Status - Round 1*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1  W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (2/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect: ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

With the warning about her spear, she jerks it back and just uses her bulk to block the statue's approach to the rest of the party seeking to defened whilst the others work out how best to kill it. That said... she's eyes the massive axe on her back... She has a spare. 




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Go total defensive to try and tank it for a few rounds (+4 AC)

*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_ 

Cold Weather Stuff:
Cold weather outfit (+5), MW gloves (+2, -1 ACP), Mukuluk boots (+1 cold, -1 balance)

----------


## farothel

Bjorn used his bow again to try and do some more damage this round.  But this way this was going to be very slow.

*Spoiler: OOC Bjorn round 2*
Show


attack: (1d20+5)[*22*] for damage: (1d6+3)[*6*]
Since Anna should actually go before Bjorn's second round, Bjorn gets the +1 to attack and damage as well I think.

----------


## farothel

Anna wasn't sure she could do something against the creature, so she decided to help out her comrades.  She started to sing a song of heroes and their adventures, bolstering her comrades resolve.

*Spoiler: OOC Anna round 1*
Show


standard action: start bardic performance: inspire courage.  +1 morale bonus to saving throws vs charm and fear effects and +1 compence bonus on attack and damage.

----------


## Farmerbink

The wildling woman only grunts at Anna's warning.  "They will be remade."  She looses an arrow without preamble, hoping to find a soft spot where stone joints bend.

*Spoiler: Elissa, round 1*
Show

*Elissa* 
F N Half Elf Feral Hunter, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 16/16, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Elven Curved blade (MW)*  +5 (1d10+1, 18-20, x2)
*Elven Branched Spear*  +4 (1d8+1, x3) (+2 attack to AoOs, Brace, Reach)
*Composite Longbow (+1 str)*  +4 (1d8+1, x3)
*Leather Lamellar (MW)*, *  Klar (leather)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 7
*Condition* Dirty Fighter: +1 damage when flanking 
1st level spells: 3/3

Use animal focus (Tiger) for +2 dex:
(1d20+5)[*14*] longbow
(1d20+5)[*21*] CC (25+, x3)
(1d8+1)[*3*] damage
(2d8+2)[*17*] crit bonus

----------


## Ghostfoot

Your arrows and sling bullets skitter harmlessly off the sculpture, its arcane ice surface shattering them sending them broken in pieces to fall on the steps surrounding it. Mechanically, it swings its sword left and right, predicatable yet still powerful. Freyja raises her shield, blocking the worst of the blows but still battered for *3* damage from the unrelenting attacks.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Signy
sling vs caryatid column (1d20+2)[9] damage (1d6+1)[5]

Caryatid column vs Freyja
longsword (1d20+6)[23] damage (1d8+2)[3]


*=> Party*

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa frowns deeply as her arrow shatters with no apparent significance.  When Heltinne begins barking about fire, she drops her bow and quickly begins rummaging in her pack for a torch.

*Spoiler: Elissa, round 2*
Show

*Elissa* 
F N Half Elf Feral Hunter, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 16/16, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Elven Curved blade (MW)*  +5 (1d10+1, 18-20, x2)
*Elven Branched Spear*  +4 (1d8+1, x3) (+2 attack to AoOs, Brace, Reach)
*Composite Longbow (+1 str)*  +4 (1d8+1, x3)
*Leather Lamellar (MW)*, *  Klar (leather)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 7
*Condition* Dirty Fighter: +1 damage when flanking 
1st level spells: 3/3

Not positive on the timing.  Move action to retrieve a torch and standard to... light it?  Start lighting it?

----------


## farothel

"Freya, grab it," Bjorn shouts, while he drops his bow and also starts taking a torch and lighting it, "we'll burn it."

*Spoiler: OOC Bjorn round 2*
Show


same as Elissa: Not positive on the timing. Move action to retrieve a torch and standard to... light it? Start lighting it?

*Bjorn Ulgardson*
M LG Human fighter (Huscarl), *Level* 2, *Init* 6, *HP* 18/22, *Speed* 30
*AC* 20, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 2, *Will* 0, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Masterwork Battle Axe*  +7 (1d8+3, x3)
*cold iron Short sword*  +5 (1d6+3, 19-20/x2)
*silver, masterwork dagger*  +6 (+5) (1d4+3, 19-20/x2)
*  breastplate*, *  heavy wooden shield* (+6 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* Fatigued

----------


## farothel

Anna kept chanting, but she also moved closer while taking her whip.  With a flick of her wrist, she tried to wrap the whip around the creature's leg and pull it down.

*Spoiler: OOC round 2*
Show


Just hoping I can use my whip.  I don't do any damage anyway, but I just want to wrap it around its leg and pull. EDIT: I miss anyway.
attack (to get it where it should be): (1d20+2)[*9*]
trip: (1d20+2)[*13*] vs CMD.

*Anna Sagewood*
Female NG Human Bard, *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 13/7, *Speed* 30
*AC* 18, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 2, *Ref* 5, *Will* 3, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*MC Bastard sword*  +3 (1d10+1, 19-20/X2)
*  shortbow (20)*  +3 (1d6, X3)
*1 cold iron, 1 silver daggers*  +2 (+3) (1d4+1, 19-20/X2)
*MC chainshirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield* (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 16
*Condition* None

----------


## DrK

*Signun Olavson*

Signun hears the shouts of "use fire" and "grab it" and shakes his head, staying back and levlling his bow as he tries to find a weak spot, a snarled _"Aye big lass, you hold it there, let Signun stay nice and safe eh.."_




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Stay back but move for a clear shot
(1d20+7)[*19*] dam (1d8+3)[*5*]

*Signun Olavson*
M CN Northlander Slayer, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 17/17, *Speed* 
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 0, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  MW Longspear*  +5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  throwing axes (5)*  +5 (1d6+2, x2)
*  MW Comp Longbow (+2_ (30)*  +6 (1d8+2, x3)
*  Chain shirt (MW)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* None

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

Freyja glances behind her as the massive wooden door that is her shield is battered. *"I will hold it here, get your flames ready"* she bellows, taking a step back and then spinning the spear in a low arc seeking to knock the creatures feet out from under it.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



5ft step away to use reach and hopefully avoid the AoO
Trip attempt (1d20+8)[*15*] vs CMD


*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 19/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_ 

Cold Weather Stuff:
Cold weather outfit (+5), MW gloves (+2, -1 ACP), Mukuluk boots (+1 cold, -1 balance)

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

As Heltinne neared the door, she paused as a sound from one of the arrows shattering reminded her of something ... an image long ago of young men practicing their archery against an icy embankment, the plinks and cracks as they stuck ... different than metal, stone or wood.  With a sudden epipheny, she called out to the others, "They're ice structures!  Fire and flame will destroy their enchantments!"

Stepping back, she pulled free a small flask and flung it at the construct, praying it hit successfully.  
_OOC - Draw fire, move and attack as necessary.  Ranged touch attack - (1d20+3)[22], Damage - (1d6+1)[4]
_
*Spoiler: Status - Round 2*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1  W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (2/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect: bard song, ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Ghostfoot

Elissa and Bjorn scramble for their torches and flint & steels, trying to get the sparks to catch alight. Anna unfurls a long whip and steps forward, the lash making a loud _<crack!>_ but missing the statue.

Signun fires again his arrow simply shattering against the impervious ice. Freyja takes a step back and sweeps her spear wide and low. She takes out the statue at it's ankles, sweeping its feet and sending it crashing onto its back.

Heltinne pulls forth a strange glass flask filled with a weird liquid. She hurls it at the toppled construct and the flask bursts into sticky liquid fire that coats it burning for *6* fire damage the flames strangely continuing to burn across its icy form.

"Keep it burning!" snaps Signy. Spotting her companions fumbling with their torches she flicks her wrist and both Elissa and Bjorn's torches burst fully into flames.

The sculpture lurches back to its feet, stomping implacably towards Freyja even as it still burns, its sword arcing and smashing into her for *5* damage.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Lighting a torch with a flint & steel is a full-round action :-/Striking with a torch (damage + fire) will subject it to the shatter effect, but I will house rule you can touch attack for only the fire damage without fear of shattery, if you wish.A reminder that a large-sized longspear can't attack any foes within 10ft (which I'll ignore for this round). It's a reach-only weapon.I think Freyja needs another +1 to her CMB from Anna's _inspire courage_, which makes her trip a hit.Caryatid column is on fire for 1 round from alchemist fire.

Signy cast spark x2 (this round's action + her action beginning of next round)

Caryatid column stands up, 5ft step and attack Freyja. Freyja gets an AoO while it is still prone.

Caryatid column vs Freyja
longsword (1d20+6)[22] damage (1d8+2)[5]

Map hosting site is currently down - I will post when it's back up.


*=> Party* (excl. Signy)

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa jumps slightly when her torch bursts into flame.  "Neat trick," she murmurs, returning her attention to the ice monster.  Saving her remaining thoughts for the task at hand she lunges at the thing, flaming end first. 

*Spoiler: Elissa, round 3*
Show

*Elissa* 
F N Half Elf Feral Hunter, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 16/16, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Elven Curved blade (MW)*  +5 (1d10+1, 18-20, x2)
*Elven Branched Spear*  +4 (1d8+1, x3) (+2 attack to AoOs, Brace, Reach)
*Composite Longbow (+1 str)*  +4 (1d8+1, x3)
*Leather Lamellar (MW)*, *  Klar (leather)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 7
*Condition* Dirty Fighter: +1 damage when flanking 
1st level spells: 3/3

Move and touch-attack for fire only. Thanks, Ghosty!
(1d20+2)[*12*] (str and BAB only) If flanking could plausibly apply, she'd go for it.
for 1 fire damage, I guess  :Small Eek: 

I suppose +1 to attack and damage, assuming bardic competence applies

----------


## farothel

Bjorn didn't say anything, but he too used the flaming torch to attack the ice demon, while Anna keeps chanting but not doing anything else.

*Spoiler: OOC Bjorn round 3*
Show



move in and attack: (1d20+6)[*22*] (Including the inspire courage).
damage for a torch (add +1 for inspire courage)

*Bjorn Ulgardson*
M LG Human fighter (Huscarl), *Level* 2, *Init* 6, *HP* 18/22, *Speed* 30
*AC* 20, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 2, *Will* 0, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Masterwork Battle Axe*  +7 (1d8+3, x3)
*cold iron Short sword*  +5 (1d6+3, 19-20/x2)
*silver, masterwork dagger*  +6 (+5) (1d4+3, 19-20/x2)
*  breastplate*, *  heavy wooden shield* (+6 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* Fatigued

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne remained near the door, waiting with her mace in hand as she watched the construct burn.  She didn't want to waste her second vial, so better to see if the others could take the walking automaton down.  
_OOC - Not sure I've got much, but if the thing approaches, or something attacks from inside the door, she'll react.  Oh, and perception - (1d20+7)[21] to see anything inside the door.
_
*Spoiler: Status - Round 2*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1  W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (2/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect: bard song, ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Ghostfoot

Elissa lunges forward, swinging her flaming brand slowly to deal a sizzling strike for *1* fire damage. Bjorn jumps in next to Elissa and Freyja, bringing his burning torch around in a blow that sends a burst of sparks and cinders, the blow itself hitting for *2* damage & *1* fire damage.

Heltinne is alert for further threats, but does not notice any. The door remains closed and the main passageway leads into the silence of the ice palace, seeming to open up into an open-air courtyard or chamber after 30ft or so.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

@Starbin, does Heltinne want to move to say AX27 or AW30?

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Freyja & Signun*

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

Freyja seeing an opportunity throws the spear down into the snow, unwilling to risk smashing it then leaps on top of the creature. A shouted, *"If I can pin it down then burn it, melys its icy soul"*




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Grapple attempt (1d20+8)[*24*] vs CMD

*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 19/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_ 

Cold Weather Stuff:
Cold weather outfit (+5), MW gloves (+2, -1 ACP), Mukuluk boots (+1 cold, -1 balance)

----------


## DrK

*Signun Olavson*

Sigun watches the chaos as the others light torches and Freyja tries to wrestle the creature. he moves to the side allowing the others to flow in and carefully takes aim, happy to risk the arrows shattering, he can always make more or take some from the others. *"Hold it this way you big oaf"* he calls out to the Giantess. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Mve needed for clear shot (1d20+7)[*12*] dam (1d8+3)[*4*]

*Signun Olavson*
M CN Northlander Slayer, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 17/17, *Speed* 
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 0, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  MW Longspear*  +5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  throwing axes (5)*  +5 (1d6+2, x2)
*  MW Comp Longbow (+2_ (30)*  +6 (1d8+2, x3)
*  Chain shirt (MW)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* None

----------


## Ghostfoot

Freyja lunges forward to grab it, the statues blade slashing out splashing blood as it cuts across her for *8* damage. Unfazed the giant-blooded warrior-woman grasps hold of the sculpture, holding it firm even as it tries to slash again at her with it's artificial movements.

Signun lines up and shoots another arrow but can't get a clear shot.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

A bold move!

Caryatid column vs Freyja
AoO (1d20+6)[19] damage (1d8+2)[8]

Caryatid column vs Freyja
longsword (1d20+4)[9] (incl -2 grappled) damage (1d8+2)[9]


*=> Party*
_Pin it!_

----------


## Farmerbink

Surprised by her friend's bold, ferocious, and apparently effective ploy (!), Elissa Scrambles for positioning, and does her best to help Freyja control their icy foe.

*Spoiler: Elissa, round 4*
Show

*Elissa* 
F N Half Elf Feral Hunter, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 16/16, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Elven Curved blade (MW)*  +5 (1d10+1, 18-20, x2)
*Elven Branched Spear*  +4 (1d8+1, x3) (+2 attack to AoOs, Brace, Reach)
*Composite Longbow (+1 str)*  +4 (1d8+1, x3)
*Leather Lamellar (MW)*, *  Klar (leather)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 7
*Condition* Dirty Fighter: +1 damage when flanking 
1st level spells: 3/3

So, I want to _aid another_ Freyja's pin attempt.  I _think_ that means I roll CMB vs 10 and if I pass it gives her +2?  Grappling isn't complicated enough as it is, right?  We'll use animal focus: Bull to grant +2 strength before making the check.
(1d20+3)[*18*]

----------


## farothel

With the thing grappled, Bjorn had to be more careful so he didn't hit his companions.  He stopped swinging the torch like a club and just jabbed it in, trying to keep the fire against the creature's skin and keeping it burning.

Anna kept up her reciting so the others had some extra ability in keeping the critter pinned.

*Spoiler: OOC Bjorn round 4*
Show



I'm not sure I need an attack roll for this, but if so: (1d20+5)[*20*]
damage for a torch (add +1 for inspire courage)

*Bjorn Ulgardson*
M LG Human fighter (Huscarl), *Level* 2, *Init* 6, *HP* 18/22, *Speed* 30
*AC* 20, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 2, *Will* 0, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Masterwork Battle Axe*  +7 (1d8+3, x3)
*cold iron Short sword*  +5 (1d6+3, 19-20/x2)
*silver, masterwork dagger*  +6 (+5) (1d4+3, 19-20/x2)
*  breastplate*, *  heavy wooden shield* (+6 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* Fatigued

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne had slipped around, watching as the others continued to attack the creature.  However, once Freyja brought the creature low, she saw an opportunity to attack it.  Swinging her fey-bane morning star, Heltinne tried to help her companions end the threat of the living column.  
_Round 4 actions- @Ghostfoot, Hel would have moved to AW30 initially, but will 5' step to AX29 for a flank vs the grappled creature (-4 Dex, I hope).  
Attack - (1d20+5)[25], Damage - (1d8+3)[5] (cold iron)

Effect: bard song, ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity
_
*Spoiler: Status - Round 4*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1  Move 30
F +1 R +1  W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (2/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 1hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +5; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; KS Planes +6; KS Geography +5; KS Religion/Arcana/Local +4; KS History +4; Linguistics +4
Effect: bard song, ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity

----------


## Ghostfoot

Freyja and Elissa grapple with the ice statue, arms and legs locking around the slick ice sculpture. Muscles strain and bulge as the construct exerts its force against the women, but they hold it firm. The rest of you gather around, either helping to hold firm the thing or holding a flaming brand to it. Slowly, its form begins to melt, first the features of its face subsiding away then eventually the weakest joints in its limbs dissolving and snapping off. After what feels like forever you are left with only an inanimate icy torso and the scattered hunks of ice that once formed its limbs.

*Spoiler: info*
Show

Heltinne Fort vs DC14 (1d20+1)[15] or weapon shatters. Save! But nil damage vs DR5.

Freyja can maintain the grapple/ pin easily enough (+13 CMB vs statue CMD 15).
The construct cannot easily break Freyja's pin if she is assisted by Elissa (+2 per assist gives statue CMB +6 vs Freyja's adjusted CMD 20+)
Touch attacks with the burning torches will be easy enough on the pinned statue.

Therefore, with some tediousness, you can restrain it and slowly melt it over ~10 rounds.

For the sake of all our sanity I am happy to hand-wave this (I have rolled it out. Also no WM interrupt).

=> combat is over

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

Freyja grabs the icy statue, cold searing her hands but she digs deep and grips hard, gloves catching on a rough edge as tries to beat it to the ground and crush it




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Grapple attempt (1d20+8)[*25*] vs CMD

*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 19/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_ 

Cold Weather Stuff:
Cold weather outfit (+5), MW gloves (+2, -1 ACP), Mukuluk boots (+1 cold, -1 balance)

----------


## farothel

"Well, that was a tricky one," Anna said when they had melted the critter, "and it doesn't bode well for what we will encounter inside.  Everybody okay?"

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne placed a hand on the giantess, speaking softly.  "The battle is done, warrior.  Save your strength for the trials ahead."  Turning to the door, she stepped forward, hooking her mace upon her hip and freeing her spear once more.  Calling upon the connection to the outer realms, Heltinne's eyes glowed white as she peered toward the door, seeking any runes of protection or mystical traps.  Once she had checked for auras, she checked to see if the others were ready before opening the door.
_OOC -  detect magic and a quick search for traps (Perception - (1d20+7)[19], Spellcraft - (1d20+4)[13]) 

If nothing stands out, she'll open the door.

Effects/Conditions: Child of Winter (endure elements, imp movement over snow/ice, +2 Init/Ref); Darkvision 60'; ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity_ 
*Spoiler: Status - Round 4*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1 (+3 in winter/cold)  Move 30
F +1 R +1 (+3 in winter/cold) W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (2/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 2hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +6; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; Planes +6; Geography +5; Religion +4; Arcana +4; Local +4; History +4; Linguistics +1; Climb +1; Swim +1; Stealth +0

----------


## Farmerbink

"Perhaps not," Elissa grunts at Anna, still catching her breath after the impromptu wrestling match.  "But it bodes well for what we can accomplish, working together."  She glances around the unlikely company once more, nodding stoically as everyone begins to recover in their own way.  "We just outmatched a creature borne of ice and magic.  Should the master of these halls bear flesh, he should fear _us._"  

She recovers her torch and glares almost angrily at the now-unguarded opening.  "Let's get out of this damned wind, already."

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

As the beast is melted in her arms, the magical slush flowing over the stone steps Freyja makes sure to disperse the liquid so that very little remain in contact with anything else. She pulls herself up and grabs ups the spear once more and nods to the others. *"Gods favour your bravery. A mighty victory of what must surely have been a beast of THyrm."* she adds mentioning the hated God of the Frost Giants. 

Seeing Signun at the back she even nods to him. *"Well shot, I saw your arrows land home."* and then shakes her head ruefully as Signun turns his back on her. Seeing the door open she nods, *"Pass me a torch and we can see wat lies within?"*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 19/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_ 

Cold Weather Stuff:
Cold weather outfit (+5), MW gloves (+2, -1 ACP), Mukuluk boots (+1 cold, -1 balance)





*Signun Olavson*

Signun breathes a sigh of relief as the others melt the pinned frost statue. Loping over to the base of the steps he looks to see if it had dropped anything of value and spits on its melted form when there is nothing. At Freyja's words he turns his back on her and looks at Signy, _"What was the beast? Shall we expect more? If we had known of this I would have soaked some of the arrows in tar."_

Then he pauses on the threshold, ear straining for any movement within the massive icy edifice



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Percetion (1d20+7)[*20*]

*Signun Olavson*
M CN Northlander Slayer, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 17/17, *Speed* 
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 0, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  MW Longspear*  +5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  throwing axes (5)*  +5 (1d6+2, x2)
*  MW Comp Longbow (+2_ (30)*  +6 (1d8+2, x3)
*  Chain shirt (MW)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* None

----------


## farothel

Anna did a detect magic on the door and just behind it to make sure there weren't any more strange things waiting for them.  She was a bit worried about what else they would be facing, but at least so far they managed to get through without too many people getting wounded.
"good idea to get out of the wind.  And get our companion out of the wind as well."
She picked up the travois, ready to move inside.

Bjorn just stood guard, weapon and shield ready.

----------


## Ghostfoot

You move to the portico, mindful of any further danger. Heltinne and Anna inspect the door to the side as Signun and the other keep an eye about. The hallway to the north leads deeper into the palace, seemingly some open visible at the end of the hall.

The nearby door itself is a stout wooden affair. covered with a slight layer of frost as one might expect but otherwise unremarkable and not obviously magical or warded.  

Heltinne turns the handle and opens the door. Inside, a small room with another door opposite. An overturned table is frozen to the floor and several broken wooden chair are scattered about. Half a dozen bodies are also strewn about the room, like everything else covered in a thin crust of frost. The corpses all of black-bearded men of swarthy complexion each wearing black military-style uniform.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## farothel

"That's a turn of events," Anna said as she looked at the dead men.  Moving closer, she tried to see if she could recognise a heraldic device or something like that on their uniform, which might give her a clue as to who they were.  She also checked for a cause of death, although she wasn't what you called super trained in that area.  She hoped Elissa could give more information in that area.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


heal check to find cause of death: (1d20+1)[*4*]
knowledge history to know who they were: (1d20+7)[*14*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa joins Anna wordlessly.  At first, she's careful to not move any corpses, as doing so can disturb the scene, but it rapidly becomes apparent that the frost has masked the worst of the slain's injuries and simultaneously made them hard to disturb on accident.  Before long, she's poking harshly with her spear and using a few pitons from her climbing kit to pry frozen limbs from the floor in search of clues.  Oddly, as she works, her facial features flow frenetically between avian eyes and a slightly elongated, wolflike snout.  She pauses to sniff the air from time to time, using the full array of her senses to delve the scene. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Elissa _is_ pretty good at heal checks, such as determining cause of death: (1d20+8)[*27*]

It is unlikely her knowledge skills will apply, but I'll have her use the animal focus (Wolf) for _scent_, as well as taking time to use falcon for bonuses on perception, assuming time allows:
(1d20+14)[*21*] perception

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne stepped inside, watching absently as the other spread out to check the bodies.  She peered around the room, frowning slightly.  Dead bodies strewn across the room, but no signs of a foe.  Did it melt away after the battle?  Was it summoned through the mystical arts?  Would the group have to engage in a similar manner?  One more than for them to worry about, she supposed.  A quick casting and Heltinne's eyes glowed with a bluish-white light as she scanned the area.  Once she was satisfied there were no deadly auras, she looked over the guards, trying to place their livery.  

OOC - *History* - (1d20+4)[*9*], OOC - *Local* - (1d20+4)[*13*]
*Effects/Conditions*: Child of Winter (endure elements, imp movement over snow/ice, +2 Init/Ref); Darkvision 60'; ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity [/i]
*Spoiler: Status - Round 4*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1 (+3 in winter/cold)  Move 30
F +1 R +1 (+3 in winter/cold) W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (2/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 2hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +6; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; Planes +6; Geography +5; Religion +4; Arcana +4; Local +4; History +4; Linguistics +1; Climb +1; Swim +1; Stealth +0

----------


## farothel

Bjorn kept watch over the group and his wounded companion while the others tried to figure out what had happened.
"Anything special," he asked.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Elissa examines the corpses. They look ancient - hard to tell how long as they've been preserved by the ice but these bodies have been here for many years. There are no signs of obvious violence on the bodies although signs of frostbite indicate that they perished from extreme cold. 

The nationality is not immediately clear to any of you - the people and their clothing certainly don't originate among the lands of courageous Northlanders.

----------


## farothel

"If they perished of cold inside this 'building', Anna said when they compared notes, "it might not be safe here during the night.  I suggest we try to explore as much as possible to find shelter out of the cold and in a defensible position.  Let's see if there's anything we can use in this room and then move on."

She would check if they had anything they could use, or if there was anything in the room that could be useful.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d20+5)[*13*]

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Once the investigation was complete, Heltinne nodded at the door on the opposite side and then to the hall way.  "Anna, if you could check that door. 
 Elissa, let us check the corridor."

_Will listen and check down the corridor  Perception - (1d20+7)[27].  Will also detect magic and sweep the area.

Effects/Conditions: Child of Winter (endure elements, imp movement over snow/ice, +2 Init/Ref); Darkvision 60'; ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity_ 
*Spoiler: Status - Round 4*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1 (+3 in winter/cold)  Move 30
F +1 R +1 (+3 in winter/cold) W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (2/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 2hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +6; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; Planes +6; Geography +5; Religion +4; Arcana +4; Local +4; History +4; Linguistics +1; Climb +1; Swim +1; Stealth +0

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

The giantess enters, ducking low under the doorway. She crouches down by some of the ancient frozen dead and looks at their strange outfits and uniforms. Shaking her head she looks to Elissa, *"either a tribe we do not know, or a tribe that is no longer with us."* Rising she advances towards the nearest doors leading deeper into the interior of the strange ice castle and peers through to the far side of the nearest archway



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Know(Religion) or Lore (giants) (1d20+4)[*16*]
Survival (1d20+4)[*5*]

*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 19/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_ 

Cold Weather Stuff:
Cold weather outfit (+5), MW gloves (+2, -1 ACP), Mukuluk boots (+1 cold, -1 balance)





*Signun Olavson*

Signun likewise enters, swapping out the bow in hand for a handy looking axe. _"Nasty business for these poor fellows"_ he adds as he copies the others looking at the bodies but instead of seeking to help or investigate he instead begins to rifle through the ancient belt pouches and checks for any bracelets and necklaces and torques. Searching the bodies he also looks about the walls and doorways for any traps that may have been left behind. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Percetion [roll[1d20+8[/roll] +1 vs traps

*Signun Olavson*
M CN Northlander Slayer, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 17/17, *Speed* 
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 0, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  MW Longspear*  +5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  throwing axes (5)*  +5 (1d6+2, x2)
*  MW Comp Longbow (+2_ (30)*  +6 (1d8+2, x3)
*  Chain shirt (MW)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* None

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa reports her findings, frowning as she does so.  She rises and nods once to Heltinne, before stepping out to cover the corridor with her bow.

----------


## farothel

While Bjorn kept guard, Anna moved to the indicated door and after listening for any noises at the other side and if there was no noise, she would open it.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d20+5)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Anna checks over the old frozen corpses while Signun searches the rest of the room. Neither find anything further of note.

As Elissa and Signy cover her, Heltinne scans the main hallway. Ahead of her, the hallway opens into a large open-air chamber. On the left of the hallway, at the far end, is a wooden door. On the right of the hallway she notes a screen of whale hide painted white to resemble the ice of the wall in the main hallway and obscuring a concealed door. As she uses her magical powers to check for auras she detects signs of magic beyond these two doors, to the east and west of the hallway.

Bjorn meanwhile checks the western door in the small room and, hearing no sounds beyond, opens it to reveal another similar room albeit with no frozen bodies, another door leading onwards to the west.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## farothel

"Not much here," Anna said as she looked into the small room, "so where to now?  Further west or really into the building?"

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

The speaker turned back to the others and murmured quietly, _"I see two doors, one hidden ... and both seem to hold something magical."_

_Passing along the info - I don't really care, aside from the curiosity over what magiks like beyond the doors

Effects/Conditions: Child of Winter (endure elements, imp movement over snow/ice, +2 Init/Ref); Darkvision 60'; ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity_ 
*Spoiler: Status - Round 4*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1 (+3 in winter/cold)  Move 30
F +1 R +1 (+3 in winter/cold) W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (2/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 2hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +6; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; Planes +6; Geography +5; Religion +4; Arcana +4; Local +4; History +4; Linguistics +1; Climb +1; Swim +1; Stealth +0

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa frowns.  "Don't forget, we seek the Jarl and his men.  Safe sanctuary is valuable, but not our end. "

She continues to watch over her companions with arrow ready.  She eyes each door distrustfully, more than a little nonplussed by the strange findings already encountered.

----------


## farothel

"I doubt the Jarl would go towards magic," Bjorn said, "of course, that is if he's aware of it.  I can't see it and as far as I know, neither can he.  So he might have wandered in without knowing.  In any case, without any tracks, I don't think it really matters which way we're going.  We don't even know if the Jarl is here at all."

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

The speaker shrugged for a moment, her glowing eyes returning to normal.  She murmured, _"I do not profess to know the Jarl's mind, but I understand your point.  Let the trackers tell us - is the dust disturbed here or are there others signs of a group passing through here recently?  If so, let us follow the path; otherwise, this is probably not the right entrance.  

Regardless, if we must pass by a door to find what lies past it, I say we check ... I'd rather limit the chances for foes to attack us from behind.  Agreed?"_

_If someone finds tracks, I say we follow those.  however, if we pass a door to take our path, Heltinne will push for investigating those portals before we continue on.

Effects/Conditions: Child of Winter (endure elements, imp movement over snow/ice, +2 Init/Ref); Darkvision 60'; ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity_ 
*Spoiler: Status - Round 4*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1 (+3 in winter/cold)  Move 30
F +1 R +1 (+3 in winter/cold) W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (2/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 2hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +6; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; Planes +6; Geography +5; Religion +4; Arcana +4; Local +4; History +4; Linguistics +1; Climb +1; Swim +1; Stealth +0

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

Freyja looks around the rooms and then gestures to the north. *"It would seem likley that the Jarl did not go into the side doors and must have pushed further inside if anywhere at all. If any of the shamans survived the wreck with him they may have sensed the magic and investigated so I'd leave that till later. "*  Fixing her words to action she advances up the central corridor past the doors and the secret door to see what lies further ahead.




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Know(Religion) or Lore (giants) (1d20+8)[*24*]
Survival [roll1]

*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 19/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_ 

Cold Weather Stuff:
Cold weather outfit (+5), MW gloves (+2, -1 ACP), Mukuluk boots (+1 cold, -1 balance)





*Signun Olavson*

Signun shakes his head, _"Silly giant of a woman. If there is a hidden door and magical auras then that mean things of value. We should look now before anyone can beat us to it. Rather us having it than another token for the Jarl's trophy hall."_ He approaches the hidden door, examining it carefully for any traps.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Traps (1d20+8)[*24*] +1 for traps

*Signun Olavson*
M CN Northlander Slayer, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 17/17, *Speed* 
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 0, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  MW Longspear*  +5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  throwing axes (5)*  +5 (1d6+2, x2)
*  MW Comp Longbow (+2_ (30)*  +6 (1d8+2, x3)
*  Chain shirt (MW)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* None

----------


## farothel

Sighing, Anna moved closer to the door, her big sword drawn and ready in case something weird would come out.  She wasn't sure this was the best idea, but as they had no idea where the Jarl was, any direction was good.  And who knew, he could be captured by something magical behind this door.  They would probably not be that lucky, but one could never know.

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa pauses only for a moment as her allies approach the hidden door.  She turns her attention to the thin layer of frost.  Treating the tiny spines as twigs and leaves, she tries to see if any have been unduly disturbed, that might indicate a larger party passing through before them.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Elissa _is_ a somewhat competent tracker.  Let's try!
(1d20+9)[*29*] survival

----------


## farothel

As people are looking around the door and searching for other clues, Bjorn keeps standing guard, looking around for any critters or whatever to come around.  He hoped not, but he was ready in case it did happen.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show

Perception: (1d20+2)[*22*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Elissa pauses to check for tracks even as Freyja stalks forward down the hallway, boots crunching in the ice. Even with the giantess' trampling the ground Elissa is confident that no being has passed this way in a long _long_ time. 

Signun moves to the concealed whale-hide screen and checks it over. Not seeing any signs of danger he carefully pushes it to one side with his weapon, revealing the room beyond. It appears to be an old cloakroom. A few items of antiquated clothing, frozen and stiff with dry rot, hang from hooks on the walls.

Meanwhile Freyja advances to the open area ahead. The main hallway of the palace splits to go around a central courtyard. This open area in the middle of the palace at the base of the three great spires is open to the cloud-streaked sky above. Tall columns support the portico roof, and ice pavers like those on the plaza outside cover the floor. The columns reach up 20 feet to form arches set into the upper walls and ceiling of the surrounding building. A final arch leads into an anteroom to the north. The northern arch has a niche containing a small gold statuette of a deaths head. The walls of the courtyard bear bas-relief carvings of human skeletons in acts of vile torture.

Looking up through the courtyards open roof allows a good view of the central ice spire. Eighty feet above, the spire is banded by a frieze of images depicting a demon-god descending from the heavens, the capture of humanoid figures by armored warriors, and the sacrifice of these captives into the hungry maw of the demon-god. The frieze is very ornate and well carved with lifelike detail. Colored water, possibly blood in some cases, has been applied to the ice and left to freeze, thus painting the images. Just below it, a narrow ice bridge soars between the central spire and another ice bridge that connects the east and west spires.

At the rear, Heltinne and Signy are left to drag the still-comatose form of the old huscarl Sven on the makeshift litter.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa prowls quietly in the rear, once more carrying her bow like she plans to use it.  Her eyes linger only briefly on each individual sight, quickly assessing and dismissing them as unlikely sources of danger.  "Charming," she murmurs with a frown.  

Still distinctly uncomfortable, she finds herself shivering- given her history in the frozen lands north of civilization, it seems improbably to be an issue of climate.

----------


## farothel

"Interesting," Anna said as she looked at the big room and the carvings.  She hoped to find here some clues as to who or what had build this and how long ago.
"Disturbing, but interesting in a certain way."

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


I'm not sure what knowledge this will be so I'll just roll one d20 and list my modifiers: (1d20)[*13*]
(history: +7; arcane, geography, local: +6; all other knowledges: +2)

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

Seeing the blood paintings, the death heads and all the torture scenes she makes the symbol of Wotan to protect her soul as she slowly advances into the centre of the chamber and looks around carefully. Holding her spear and shield ready she whispers, clearly cowed by the surroundings, *"Everything here seems wrong, it seems evil. The spawn of hel must have been here..."* She maintains a protective posture in the centre of the room watching her friends carefully. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 19/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_ 

Cold Weather Stuff:
Cold weather outfit (+5), MW gloves (+2, -1 ACP), Mukuluk boots (+1 cold, -1 balance)





*Signun Olavson*

Signun pauses at the entrance to the vast chamber and looks around the savage and cruel drawings. Keeping his bow handy he peruses the disturbing scenes and blood ice paintings. The gold head intrigues him as he nods grinning. _"Looks interesting that, a Jarl's ransom in hackgold that..."_ ghosting forwards he approaches the gold head carefully examining it from a few feet away looking for any traps that may lie in wait.




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Perception for traps (1d20+9)[*12*]

*Signun Olavson*
M CN Northlander Slayer, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 17/17, *Speed* 
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 0, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  MW Longspear*  +5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  throwing axes (5)*  +5 (1d6+2, x2)
*  MW Comp Longbow (+2_ (30)*  +6 (1d8+2, x3)
*  Chain shirt (MW)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* None

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne stepped forward into the hall, glancing left and right.  Her gaze took in the central displays of evil, to which she cursed under her breath and turned away.  "Avert your eyes were possible, least your soul be stained.  We will likely have to search the whole area, but my guess is that if there are tracks, they may be to the right.  Elissa, would you please check?"

Meanwhile, Heltinne checked for more magicks, waiting to see what her companions determined.
_Cast detect magik and search for auras ... If this matches up with outside, I would think access to this place was blocked on the left, but open on the right.  So if the others entered, they may have come from the right side.  

Perception - (1d20+7)[16]
Effects/Conditions: Child of Winter (endure elements, imp movement over snow/ice, +2 Init/Ref); Darkvision 60'; ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity_ 
*Spoiler: Status - Round 4*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1 (+3 in winter/cold)  Move 30
F +1 R +1 (+3 in winter/cold) W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (2/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 2hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +6; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; Planes +6; Geography +5; Religion +4; Arcana +4; Local +4; History +4; Linguistics +1; Climb +1; Swim +1; Stealth +0

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa nods, and dutifully obliges, immediately breaking away slightly to clear of her companion's footprints.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Survival for tracking: (1d20+9)[*21*]

----------


## farothel

Bjorn and Anna wait for the tracker to do her thing, looking out for any trouble or signs of the Jarl.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception Bjorn: (1d20+2)[*5*]
perception Anna: (1d20+5)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Elissa, Bjorn & Signy hold back with the comatose Sven while Anna, Freyja, Signun and Heltinne advance.

Inspecting the bas-relief and the frieze far above, to Anna the artistic style seems similar to that favoured by the Ulnat people native to the Far North. Similar but different enough though that she wonders if it must be old, perhaps a style of craftsmanship and design from ages ago. Perhaps even of the Shattered Folk, the ancestors of the Ulnat that migrated from their grassland homeland hundreds of years ago.

Freyja strides forward, spear at the ready as she takes position in the center of the courtyard. She immediately notes a half-dozen corpses strewn about the corridor to the west, all partially frozen and bearing the attire of soldiers from a time and culture long gone. All bear obvious signs of recent bladed weapon damage.

Signun moves past her to gaze up at the golden skull in the niche above the archway. As he does, his gaze is drawn to the area beyond the archway. The main gate leads into a small antechamber lined with shelves that form small alcoves. Inside these alcoves are hooks and the remains of once-sumptuous finery now ruined by time despite the preserving power of the cold. The ceiling of the antechamber is filled with a richly painted depiction of a cloudy winter sky dropping snow, hail, sleet, and lightning down on the viewer. A pair of ornate doors made of frozen wood stands open across from the arched entrance.

Just beyond this next doorway can be seen a thick wall of semitranslucent ice blocking the portal. Barely visible within the ice can be seen a still humanoid shape caught in mid stride as if in the act of walking in through the doors. One of the figures boots protrudes from this ice wall.

Heltinne slowly walks forward, scanning for magical auras as she goes. Those previously detected remain, to the left and right of the hallway she has just exited (ie in the cloakroom and presumably a similar room to the west). The golden skull that Signun is gazing up at also radiates magic.

Elissa concentrates her efforts on looking for signs of passage. She can clearly identify two booted sets of tracks originating from the southwest corridor. They lead towards the courtyard where you are, then to the western corridor where, as the hacked frozen bodies attest, there are signs of a valiant battle. From there, they lead north through the archway. At least one set passes where Signun stands towards the frozen barrier but it is not clear where the other set  go.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Signy Stone-Eye*

"So at least two of the Jarl's carls made it in here." says Signy. "Well, three now." casting a grim look at the broken form of old One-Eyed Sven dragged along on his litter. "I wonder what this place is. Let's hope the Jarl has the sense to stay safe aboard the _Long Serpent_."



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Signy Stone-Eye*
F N Human (Northlander) Sorcerer (Cunning Woman), *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 10/10, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 10, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 0, *Ref* 0, *Will* 3, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*touch Evil Eye*  +2 (+1 BAB, +1 Point Blank) (1d6+1 (+1 Point Blank), 20)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 18
*Condition* 
* Fatigued: A fatigued character can neither run nor charge and takes a 2 penalty to Strength and Dexterity. Doing anything that would normally cause fatigue causes the fatigued character to become exhausted. After 8 hours of complete rest, fatigued characters are no longer fatigued.

----------


## farothel

"Four actually," Bjorn said, as he too was a huscarl, "so I guess we best follow those tracks and see if we can find more people of the group."

Anna keeps looking around.  Now she has a name, she can start remembering the history or the Ulnat and try to figure out what's going on here..

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


lore(history): (1d20+7)[*15*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa follows the tracks, wary for threatening figures.  Ironically, she almost stumbles into the ice before looking _up and ahead_ long enough to see the trapped person!  "Ack!" she blurts, nearly stumbling to a sudden stop.  She instinctively raises her bow before realizing the trapped figure is no immediate threat, and may indeed be a friend in need.  "What in the hels is this!?"  

Lowering her weapon, she carefully peers at the figure, wracking her brain for anything that might free him.  "Is... is that one of ours?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Whichever skill(s) best apply?
[roll]1d20+10/roll] perception fixed in OOC: *16*
(1d20)[*17*] knowledge (+4 for dungeoneering, geo, or nature- rest untrained +0)

(1d20+8)[*25*] heal
(1d20+8)[*26*] survival

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Heltinne slowly advanced, eyes sweeping the walls as she did so, using detect magic to keep an eye on the magiks in this foul place.  "There is still magic down those two areas, and the skull is magic.  Watch yourselves ... and ware that door."

She walked over cautiously to study the bodies, both those tossed to the side and the one stuck in the wall. 
_More searchy ... Perception - (1d20+7)[20], Arcana - (1d20+4)[9], Spellcraft - (1d20+4)[9], Religion - (1d20+4)[5]

Effects/Conditions: Child of Winter (endure elements, imp movement over snow/ice, +2 Init/Ref); Darkvision 60'; ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity_ 
*Spoiler: Status - Round 4*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1 (+3 in winter/cold)  Move 30
F +1 R +1 (+3 in winter/cold) W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (2/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 2hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +6; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; Planes +6; Geography +5; Religion +4; Arcana +4; Local +4; History +4; Linguistics +1; Climb +1; Swim +1; Stealth +0

----------


## Ghostfoot

Anna reflects on her knowledge of the peoples of the Far North.

*Spoiler: Anna knowledge check*
Show

Her offhand knowledge is limited, perhaps with a library or sages to consult she could recall more. She does recall how several thousand years ago the remnants of a fallen empire of steppe horselords named the Hundaei dispersed across the continent. The broken people were named the Shattered Folk, and some of their tribes named the Uln (and/ or Ulnat) came to the frozen wastes of the Far North, pre-dating Northlanders by a century or two.

Northlanders have never ventured this far north in any great numbers, being originally more concerned with carving out a space against the trolls and troll-kin and more recently with internal clan squabbles and reaving the weak Southlander villages. But from those that have had contact with the Ulnat are reports of subsistence coastal hunter-gatherers whose wise-folk refuse to speak openly about ancient cities deep in the frozen wastes, abandoned by their ancestors in centuries past.


Elissa inspects the figure encased in the block of ice that bars the portal. A protruding boot is easily recognizable as that of a typical Northlander warrior, well-oiled and crusted with sea salt. The figures back is to the entrance, so his face is not visible, but close examination of the figure reveals it to be wearing a chain shirt and clutching a longsword. The sword marks the warrior as huscarl Berg Geirson, and you don't think that it would be possible for anyone to survive such a dire occurrence. You could probably hack his corpse free given time, if you wished. 

Meanwhile Heltinne continues to sense the magical auras about the place, noting that they seem to be static - they're remaining in place and not moving about. Having done that she checks over the fallen bodies in the western corridor. Despite the signs of recent battle they all look like they have been dead for a very long time - frozen and partially preserved but the obviously recent wounds inflicted upon them have not caused any signs of bleeding. It would appear that these guards had been long (un)dead when they fought against your fellow huscarls.

----------


## farothel

"So it's clear that some of our people made it here," Bjorn said, "I think we'll have to continue and search for them.  They might be in need of assistance and frankly, we could use some as well."

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa frowns.  "And not much past," she adds to Bjorn's assessment.

"Geirson here is much past my ability to help.  I don't know that we can get past him, either.  Let's hope the rest of ours chose a different path, else there may not be much to find..."  She turns back into the hall, opting for the nearer door on the western wall.  Without waiting for backup, she prowls over and peers inside.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Elissa moves to the north-west doorway. The door to this small room stands open, the lock shattered and the ice itself chipped away as if by axes or similar. From the weathering of these chips, it is evident that someone came here many years ago, though no sign remains of who they were and what became of them. A single bed with crumpled snow-dusted blankets sits in one corner, a standing bureau is tipped over on the floor, and an open chest rests at the foot of the bed. The walls are carved in simple geometric designs that refract the light coming in from the roof, giving the room a multi-hued color.

----------


## Farmerbink

"not this way," Elissa murmurs.  She creeps into the room and carefully prods behind the bed and chest, curious if there's more to this room than there appears to be.  

"Anyone find anything?" she calls into the hall.

----------


## farothel

"Not findings as such," Anna said as she came over to have a look, "but maybe a possible explanation of where this castle comes from."
While she did a search of the room, she explained what she knew about the Ulnat who might have been here.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls Anna*
Show


perception in the room: (1d20+5)[*20*]
for the 'full' explanation, everybody can now read the spoiler on my knowledge check a few posts ago.



Bruno in the meantime kept a guard up in the main hall while looking at the construction of the castle, trying to see if there were any weird things, like locations that might indicate secret rooms or doors.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls Bruno*
Show


perception: (1d20+2)[*17*]
knowledge(engineering) to see if there's anything strange in the construction: (1d20+6)[*25*]

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Gazing around, Heltinne frowned.  She went back to the 'cloak' room to search it for signs of the magic she kept detecting, then looked for another on the opposite side that might be available ... perhaps there were items somewhere that would allow passage further into the castle.  Once her search was complete, she joined the others and nodded to the open doors beyond the golden skull.

"If I understand your interpretation of the tracks, Elissa, our companions went that way.  But either one or all of them were trapped in that ice ... perhaps a trap or failsafe from a time long ago.  This place is full of evil, and who ever lived here has no love for strangers.  Best we find a way to continue forward, either through the ice wall, or around it. 

If nothing else, gather clothes from the bodies, or any wood you find.  We can create a bonfire to melt the ice wall."

With her detection of magic, Heltinne concentrated on the specific auras, trying to read what the skull might do, and if it was connected to the door.
_Searching the cloak room for whatever was magic, as well as the similar room to the west (presuming it is close - she will not wander by herself).  Gathering any magical items she finds, as well as the remains and rags from the room (and dead warriors) to help build a fire.  She will not pass through the arch until she feels comfortable they aren't going to be trapped in ice, too.

Spellcraft - (1d20+4)[8], Arcana - (1d20+4)[17], Religion - (1d20+4)[9], History - (1d20+4)[22]

Effects/Conditions: Child of Winter (endure elements, imp movement over snow/ice, +2 Init/Ref); Darkvision 60'; ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity_ 
*Spoiler: Status - Round 4*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1 (+3 in winter/cold)  Move 30
F +1 R +1 (+3 in winter/cold) W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (2/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 2hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +6; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; Planes +6; Geography +5; Religion +4; Arcana +4; Local +4; History +4; Linguistics +1; Climb +1; Swim +1; Stealth +0

----------


## Ghostfoot

"A wise idea, child of winter. Let's see what we can make of this sorcery before we blindly stumble about like these poor fools." Signy accompanies Heltinne to uncover the source of the magic in the rooms about the hallway. Trying the door to the west first they find it frustratingly locked fast.

Turning then to the eastern cloakroom, the two women rifle through the rotten and frozen clothing. They find a few cloak pins and other trinkets, a finely crafted shortsword, and the source of the magical aura a very fine curved dagger with mottled patterning on the blade. Bringing the items back to the group, Anna looks them over and sees that the items are all of ancient Hundaei design.

*Spoiler: loot*
Show

cloak pins and other trinkets (worth X hacksilver (gp))
MW shortsword
magic dagger


Now focusing on the golden skull statuette (also now evidently Hundaei), Heltinne can't discern the specifics of the aura. Signy however offers her opinion. "Abjuration. It reeks of defensive and warding sorcery."


Elissa meanwhile prods the bed as Anna assists. Beneath the frost-dusted blankets lies an ancient frozen corpse. Judging by the damage to the coverings and the body it seems that this person was hacked to death in their bed long ago. Even as she observes this, wisps of spiritual energy coalesce and writhe up forming a ghostly apparition hovering above the bed. A translucent grossly overweight Uln man, unclothed save for leather breeches and shaven save for a long black topknot, his eyes burning with hatred...

*Spoiler: roll & info*
Show

Initiative
Freyja (1d20+1)[4]
Bjorn (1d20+6)[13]
Elissa (1d20+5)[16]
Signy (1d20+1)[8]
Anna (1d20+2)[19]
Signun (1d20+5)[19]
Heltinne (1d20+1)[7]
spirit (1d20+6)[7]

Knowledge (religion)
Freyja (1d20+4)[8]
Anna (1d20+2)[10]
Heltinne (1d20+4)[15]
=> Heltinne identifies this spirit as a haunt. The haunt is the incorporeal spirit of a person who died before completing some vital task. A haunt inhabits an area close to where its body died and never leaves this area. It desires but one thing its final rest. To accomplish this, it must possess a living creature and finish the task that prevents it from achieving everlasting slumber.

Sceadugengan check DC?
Freyja (1d20+3)[11] Fail
Bjorn (1d20)[7] Fail
Elissa (1d20+3)[11] Fail
Signy (1d20+3)[18] Pass
Anna (1d20+3)[7] Fail
Signun (1d20)[18] Pass
Heltinne (1d20+4)[18] Pass
=> Freyja, Bjorn, Elissa, Anna are shaken (2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks)

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Bjorn, Elissa, Signy, Anna, Signun*

----------


## Farmerbink

Wide-eyed, Elissa starts.  "Get out!" she barks, making good on the effort herself.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

At least one move action to get out.  Ready to shut the door(?) behind any allies (I think none) that followed her in.

----------


## farothel

Anna, who had been searching the room, didn't need any encouragement.  She quickly left the room to allow Elissa to shut the door.  She stood ready just in case the ghost, as that's what she thought it was, could leave the room.  She knew some ghosts could wander around and some couldn't, but she didn't know which kind this was.  She had some healing spells that might do damage to something she thought was undead.

Bjorn was outside the room and as soon as he heard the commotion, he came over, ready to fight.

*Spoiler: OOC actions round 1*
Show


Anna: move action to get out, ready a cure light wound spell on the ghost in case it can come out of the room

Bjorn: move action to come closer (but not in the room), ready to fight.

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

The spirit-talker wandered over to the group, having gathered a few items with Signy.  She found the group checking a room and glancing in, she saw a spirit rise up reach for her companions. 
 Hissing in surprise, she called out, "Retreat!  Quickly!  That is a haunt, and it will attempt to enslave you to its will in order to complete its final task in life!"
_Free action to warn the others ... and Heltinne is bringing the 'loot' over, hoping someone could help identify the dagger.  

Effects/Conditions: Child of Winter (endure elements, imp movement over snow/ice, +2 Init/Ref); Darkvision 60'; ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity_ 
*Spoiler: Status - Round 4*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1 (+3 in winter/cold)  Move 30
F +1 R +1 (+3 in winter/cold) W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (2/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 2hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +6; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; Planes +6; Geography +5; Religion +4; Arcana +4; Local +4; History +4; Linguistics +1; Climb +1; Swim +1; Stealth +0

----------


## DrK

*Signun Olavson*

Spying the haunt Signun shakes his head at the apparation, *"I may fight men but I will not beasts of Hel for you my jarl"* he curses under his breath and he spies the pillars on the eastern side of the hall and dives for the nearest one to hide from the glowing unatural dead eyes. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Move to the pillars on the east
Stealth to hide (1d20+9)[*25*]

*Signun Olavson*
M CN Northlander Slayer, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 17/17, *Speed* 
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 0, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  MW Longspear*  +5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  throwing axes (5)*  +5 (1d6+2, x2)
*  MW Comp Longbow (+2_ (30)*  +6 (1d8+2, x3)
*  Chain shirt (MW)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* None

----------


## Ghostfoot

You spill back into the courtyard slamming the door shut behind. The action proves ineffective as the ghostly apparition swirls right _through_ the closed door, rising imperiously before you. Signy summons her inner eldritch powers and a pulse of energy zaps out, unfortunately missing. Rasping words can be heard in a foreign tongue, but you see clearly the hatred and rage in its eyes as it reaches its grasping hands towards Bjorn, its chill touch scouring him for *4* cold damage and *1* Dexterity...

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Signy vs haunt
held action
Disrupt Undead ranged touch (1d20+3)[4] damage (1d6+1)[3]

haunt vs Bjorn
incorporeal touch (1d20+5)[17] ((1d4)[4] cold plus (1d3)[1] Dex)

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## farothel

Bjorn felt the cold go through him and he reacted by swinging his axe while putting up his shield.  Then he took a step back, hoping that the critter couldn't follow.

Anna cast a cure spell, moved forward and 'touched' the ghost with her hand to transfer the magic energy to the haunt.

*Spoiler: OOC round 2 Bjorn*
Show


attack: (1d20+7)[*21*] for damage: (1d8+3)[*10*] (Probably won't do anything, but it's a reaction)
move: 5ft step

*Bjorn Ulgardson*
M LG Human fighter (Huscarl), *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 14/22, *Speed* 30
*AC* 19, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 16, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 1, *Will* 0, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Masterwork Battle Axe*  +7 (1d8+3, x3)
*cold iron Short sword*  +5 (1d6+3, 19-20/x2)
*silver, masterwork dagger*  +6 (+5) (1d4+3, 19-20/x2)
*  breastplate*, *  heavy wooden shield* (+6 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 10



*Spoiler: OOC round 2 Anna*
Show


Cure light wounds: (1d8+2)[*4*] (will save DC14 for half damage)
move in to haunt
touch attack to hit it: (1d20+2)[*21*]

*Anna Sagewood*
Female NG Human Bard, *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 13/7, *Speed* 30
*AC* 18, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 2, *Ref* 5, *Will* 3, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*MC Bastard sword*  +3 (1d10+1, 19-20/X2)
*  shortbow (20)*  +3 (1d6, X3)
*1 cold iron, 1 silver daggers*  +2 (+3) (1d4+1, 19-20/X2)
*MC chainshirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield* (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 16

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa frowns, though she doesn't seem surprised in the slightest.  She _does_ start a little when Anna reaches out to deliver a burst of near-tangible _good_ into the thing, and blinks in surprise and recognition.  Steeling herself, she calls upon the spirits of her ancestors and finds herself summoning the same power!

*Spoiler: Elissa, round 1*
Show

*Elissa* 
F N Half Elf Feral Hunter, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 16/16, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Elven Curved blade (MW)*  +5 (1d10+1, 18-20, x2)
*Elven Branched Spear*  +4 (1d8+1, x3) (+2 attack to AoOs, Brace, Reach)
*Composite Longbow (+1 str)*  +4 (1d8+1, x3)
*Leather Lamellar (MW)*, *  Klar (leather)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 7
*Condition* Dirty Fighter: +1 damage when flanking 
1st level spells: 2/3

Elissa will also CLW and deliver it to do damage:
(1d20+4)[*24*] touch attack
(1d8+2)[*3*] CLW damage

----------


## DrK

*Signun Olavson*

Seeing the haunt float through the door Signun swears a particularly vile curse under his breath and darts towards south diving behind the next pillar seeking to keep hidden from the cursed creaure's view. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Move to the next pillar south
Stealth (1d20+9)[*14*]

*Signun Olavson*
M CN Northlander Slayer, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 17/17, *Speed* 
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 17, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 0, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  MW Longspear*  +5 (1d8+3, x3)
*  throwing axes (5)*  +5 (1d6+2, x2)
*  MW Comp Longbow (+2_ (30)*  +6 (1d8+2, x3)
*  Chain shirt (MW)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* None 


[/QUOTE]

----------


## DrK

*Freyja Skirlaug*

Freyja still standing in the middle of the courtyard looks in shock as the creature appears. Striding forward to support Bjorn she stops some 20ft from the beast and waves her spear through its spectral form seeking to distract it from Bjorn. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Move to 20ft from haunt
Aid another to give Bjorn +2 bonus to AC (1d20+8)[*9*] vs DC 10

*Freyja Skirlaug*
F LG Jotun (Giant blooded)  Paladin (Shield maiden)  2, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 19/22, *Speed* 40
*AC* 17, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*Reach (15ft)  MW Longspear*  +8 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Battle axe *  +6 (2d6+4, X3)
*  Throwing axes // Javelins  (2 axes / 5 javelins )*  +6 / +2 ranged  (1d8+4 / 1d8+4, x2 / x2)
*  MW Chain Shirt*, *  Heavy wooden shield*  (+4 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex, -1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 13

*Condition* None 
_Axe to Grind (+1 dam if only opponent)_ 
_Trip with Spear (CMB+9)_ 

Cold Weather Stuff:
Cold weather outfit (+5), MW gloves (+2, -1 ACP), Mukuluk boots (+1 cold, -1 balance)

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bjorn swings, his axe passing clear through the spectral form. Anna steps up as Bjorn falls back, empowered by mystical energy she 'touches' the thing, positive energy causing *2* damage as it shrinks away. Elissa also steps up, her spiritual energy injuring it for *1* damage.

Signun meanwhile ducks away from the thing as Freyja steps alongside Bjorn, weapon waving about trying futilely to distract it.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

haunt half damage vs corporeal, then
Will save vs CLW for half
vs Anna (1d20+6)[7]
vs Elissa (1d20+6)[23]


*=> Heltinne*

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Shaking her head in frustration as the group's inability to get away from the spirit, Heltinne considered her options, based on what she had heard about such spirits.  Glancing down at the dagger, she blinked for a moment, the tossed the weapon to Bjorn, calling out "The blade is enchanted - use it!"  Meanwhile, she called upon her own connection to the spirit world to use energy to harm the haunt.
_Toss the dagger to Freya, cast CLW on the haunt.  I presume she holds the charge until she touches it, right?  
Touch attack - (1d20+3)[18], Cure - (1d8+2)[6]

Effects/Conditions: Child of Winter (endure elements, imp movement over snow/ice, +2 Init/Ref); Darkvision 60'; ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity_ 
*Spoiler: Status - Round 4*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1 (+3 in winter/cold)  Move 30
F +1 R +1 (+3 in winter/cold) W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (1/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 2hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +6; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; Planes +6; Geography +5; Religion +4; Arcana +4; Local +4; History +4; Linguistics +1; Climb +1; Swim +1; Stealth +0

----------


## Ghostfoot

Heltinne tosses the ancient Hundaei dagger to the warrior before stepping forward herself. Summoning her spirits to aid her, she too reaches out, positive energy burning at the haunt for *1* damage. Signy also sends a pulse of positive energy towards it, missing wildly in the chaos. "By the Norns..." she groans in frustration, ducking back behind a pillar next to Signun.

The howling revenant roils about, grasping hands reaching out to nearby Elissa, it's chill touch causing *3* cold damage and leeching *1* Dexterity.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

haunt Will save vs CLW
vs Heltinne (1d20+6)[17]

Signy vs haunt
Disrupt Undead ranged touch (1d20-2)[9] damage (1d6)[3]

haunt vs Elissa
incorporeal touch (1d20+5)[16] ((1d4)[3] cold plus (1d3)[1] Dex)

*Spoiler: Map*
Show




*=> Party*

----------


## Starbin

*Heltinne Thrainsdottir, Speaker of Spirits*

Unable to do much more than what she was already doing, Heltinne tried to attack the creature with a healing spell yet again.  Of course, her ability to heal others would have to wait for the morrow.

Presuming they all lived that long.
_Round 2?  5' step to flank if possible ... Touch attack - (1d20+3)[7], CLW Dam - (1d8+2)[8], DC 14 Will
EDIT: Whelp, nm ...

Edited the last post to toss the dagger to Bjorn.

Effects/Conditions: Child of Winter (endure elements, imp movement over snow/ice, +2 Init/Ref); Darkvision 60'; ER 5 vs cold, acid, electricity_ 
*Spoiler: Status - Round 4*
Show

AC 15  HP 12/15  Init +1 (+3 in winter/cold)  Move 30
F +1 R +1 (+3 in winter/cold) W +4
Weapon: MW longspear (+4, 1d8+3), Cold iron Morningstar (+3, 1d8+3)
Spell (Unl) ghost sound, mage hand, guidance, create water, detect magic, spark, stabilize / (0/4) cure light wounds, bless, obscuring mist, endure elements
SLA (alter self): 1/1, Ice armor: 2hr 
Key skills: Perception +7; Sense Motive +6; Diplomacy +7; Heal +8; Spellcraft +4; Planes +6; Geography +5; Religion +4; Arcana +4; Local +4; History +4; Linguistics +1; Climb +1; Swim +1; Stealth +0

----------


## farothel

Bjorn dropped his axe and caught the enchanted dagger, trying to use that to hit the critter with, while Anna also did the same as before and tried to attack with another cure light wounds.  Anna will try to take advantage of the flanking offered by Heltine, moving slightly if needed.

*Spoiler: OOC actions*
Show


*Bjorn:*
free: drop axe.
move action: catch dagger
standard action: attack (1d20+6)[*16*] for damage: (1d4+4)[*5*] (I'm not sure what the dagger is and with the internet here I can't really search, so I assumed it's a +1 dagger and put my rolls accordingly.  Please adjust if needed).

*Anna:*
free: 5ft step if needed to flank with Heltine.
cure light wounds: (1d8+2)[*9*]
touch attack: (1d20+2)[*21*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Elissa shudders, equal parts a reaction to the cold and the bizarre sensation of her life force draining away.  She scrambles further away from the haunt, watching in eager hope that the enchanted blade will prove effective.

*Spoiler: Elissa, round 2*
Show

*Elissa* 
F N Half Elf Feral Hunter, *Level* 2, *Init* 5, *HP* 13/16, *Speed* 30
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Elven Curved blade (MW)*  +5 (1d10+1, 18-20, x2) 
*Elven Branched Spear*  +4 (1d8+1, x3) (+2 attack to AoOs, Brace, Reach)
*Composite Longbow (+1 str)*  +4 (1d8+1, x3)
*Leather Lamellar (MW)*, *  Klar (leather)* (+4 Armor, +3 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16 15, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 7
*Condition* Dirty Fighter: +1 damage when flanking 
1st level spells: 2/3

----------

